# BBC6 Radio - comment, discussion and moans



## editor (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm sure she's absolutely lovely in person and all that, but there's only so many times I can be implored to fucking "Twitter in what you think" in a morning, or hear about her husband, or her kid.

The show is on BBC 6 Music. Not BBC 6 "Twitter us NOW" (with a bit of) Music.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 22, 2010)

I find her unlistenable too. She's a chronic name-dropper, constantly mentioning who she knows and has interviewed, without then following that up with any further information.


----------



## bmd (Mar 22, 2010)

The stuff about her husband and kid I'm with you on but the Twitter thing is probably baked into a BBC contract.

I like Lauren Laverne though. Her sense of humour tickles me.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 22, 2010)

At least Lamb was controversial. Sure he was a dick but it was fun seeing the amount of people getting wound up by him. It was entertaining. We don't have many controversial DJs left on daytime radio the UK any more.

Laverne is just plain dull... just like most of the daytime 6 Music DJs sadly.


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 22, 2010)

When I listen I like Lauren Laverne on Radio 6.  I don't listen to her show very regularly so this is perhaps why she has not started to irritate yet.

Most annoying is Steve Lamacq.  He a music bore who has even more boring nerds calling in.

Does anyone know what happened to Vic McGlynn who had an afternoon show a while back?  She was ace.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 22, 2010)

NME Radio (available nationally on DAB) is actually a better listen than 6 Music these days.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 22, 2010)

It's a shame init. Maybe I'm just too old for the target audience.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Mar 22, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Laverne is just plain dull... just like most of the daytime 6 Music DJs sadly.



The line up of DJs in the daytime 8 years ago was excellent: Phil Jupitas and Andrew Collins being two notable ones.

But today they are all really very boring - none of them seem to have any passion for good music or demonstrate any world view.

This is why I can't get that excited about saving the station.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 22, 2010)

Someone repeatedly going 'shabba' in a less than amusing voice and acting like King Tit Prefect of a lesser public school is not controversial in any way.

There again Laverne is shitter than a particularly shit thing. The future direction of 6Music is a concern tbh


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 22, 2010)

I think she's alright, bright & breezy morning froth yeah but certainly a lot more palatable than Lamb's fucking twat-a-thon. When's that 'save 6music' protest outside Broadcasting House, this coming Sat is it?

I don't listen to 6 so much during the day, usually spend mornings catching up on the weekend's shows; Collins & Herring, Maconie's Freak Zone, Jarvis etc and flick over to Elms & Baker on BBC LDN in the afternoons.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2010)

Divisive Cotton said:


> The line up of DJs in the daytime 8 years ago was excellent: Phil Jupitas and Andrew Collins being two notable ones.
> 
> But today they are all really very boring - none of them seem to have any passion for good music or demonstrate any world view.
> 
> This is why I can't get that excited about saving the station.


The station seems unable to make up its mind whether it should be staying true to its original brief - and be a station focused primarily on the music - or keep trying to attract new listeners by adding Radio One-lite 'personality' presenters who talk inane shite all day (current example: Laverne inviting people to Twitter in what Spring means to them).


----------



## audiotech (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## tarannau (Mar 22, 2010)

I think that photo shows the BBC cuts have gone too far. They're wearing exactly the same make-up ffs


----------



## innit (Mar 22, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> NME Radio (available nationally on DAB) is actually a better listen than 6 Music these days.



Oh no no no no!

I am not endorsing Laverne but NME is an absolute shocker.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 22, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Someone repeatedly going 'shabba' in a less than amusing voice and acting like King Tit Prefect of a lesser public school is not controversial in any way.



Yeah but his  with Ray Davies was hilarious.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 22, 2010)

editor said:


> ....but there's only so many times I can be implored to fucking "Twitter in what you think" in a morning, or hear about her husband, or her kid.....



it's hormones


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 22, 2010)

innit said:


> Oh no no no no!
> 
> I am not endorsing Laverne but NME is an absolute shocker.



Its not amazing, but it is better than Lamacq or Nemone (or shockingly dull and predictable XFM)


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Yeah but his  with Ray Davies was hilarious.


I'm no fan of Ray Davies, but Lamb should have been sacked immediately after that shambles.


----------



## articul8 (Mar 22, 2010)

I remember her bank - Kineckie? - NME reckoned she was a genious becuase she got some good A-levels


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 22, 2010)

editor said:


> I'm no fan of Ray Davies, but Lamb should have been sacked immediately after that shambles.



Yeah but massive sense of humour failure on Davies' part too.

He could've just played along with the spelling bee instead of getting in a huff.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2010)

Laverne is crap. Give her slot to Cerys, and give adam and joe Namones slot.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Yeah but massive sense of humour failure on Davies' part too.
> 
> He could've just played along with the spelling bee instead of getting in a huff.


He's a grown man. Why should he have to play along to an infantile twat and his giggling piss-taking cohorts?

DC: Cerys would be ace in the morning.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2010)

articul8 said:


> I remember her bank - Kineckie? - NME reckoned she was a genious becuase she got some good A-levels



She also sings chorus on Divine Comedy's 'Come Home Billy Boy'


----------



## porcorosso (Mar 22, 2010)

Why don't we save 6music first and then sort it out? Otherwise you'll just be moaning about DJs that used to irritate you on a station that no longer exists.

http://www.38degrees.org.uk/


----------



## ouchmonkey (Mar 22, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> I like Lauren Laverne though. Her sense of humour tickles me.



me too, although I've not heard her on this breakfast thing and the Twitter stuff does sound quite grating.

Ed - perhaps you could twitter something about your irritation? 


there's always Chris Evans on Radio 2!

or dignity phobic Paul Ross on BBC London.

spoilt for choice


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Mar 22, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> She also sings chorus on Divine Comedy's 'Come Home Billy Boy'


Lovely song that. 

I'm not a massive fan of Lauren Laverne- generally find her a bit irritating on 6music and the Culture Show, but at least she's not _dreadful_ like that **** she replaced. Her show's not for me, but it's possible that she could bring in a younger listener demographic, that would help the continuation of the station beyond the proposed closure in 2011? 


skyscraper101 said:


> He could've just played along with the spelling bee instead of getting in a huff.


Frankly, the idea of 'playing along' with Lamb's inane fuckwittery sounds about as appealing as driving hot rusty nails into my balls. Fair play to Mr Davies for fucking him off. 

I'd also love to hear much more Cerys on 6music (new Sunday show starts April 4th), unfortunately, I guess her new kid and her gig schedule make this impossible.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 22, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Laverne is crap. *Give her slot to Cerys*, and give adam and joe Namones slot.


----------



## Voley (Mar 22, 2010)

*YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT THE WOMAN I LOVE!*


----------



## sojourner (Mar 23, 2010)

NVP said:


> *YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT THE WOMAN I LOVE!*



You _love_ Lauren Laverne?

Srsly?


*puts NVP on ignore*


cannot fucking STAND the woman!!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

I once had to drag Lauren Laverne out of the road one reading festival back in the nineties while she sat there oblivious to danger (pissed) and throwing things out of her handbag.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2010)

Who the fuck is this idiot northern guest she's got in?


----------



## gabi (Mar 23, 2010)

the twin northern accents are doin my head in.

i think hes a tv comic.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2010)

gabi said:


> the twin northern accents are doin my head in.
> 
> i think hes a tv comic.


But. He's. Not. Funny.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 23, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> I once had to drag Lauren Laverne out of the road one reading festival back in the nineties while she sat there oblivious to danger (pissed) and throwing things out of her handbag.



I'd have fucking left her there myself


----------



## gabi (Mar 23, 2010)

I used to fancy the pants off her. I haven't actually listened to her new show on 6 before this morning tho. I'm goin back to spotify. This is dire.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 23, 2010)

editor said:


> Who the fuck is this idiot northern guest she's got in?





editor said:


> But. He's. Not. Funny.



this is the 2nd day in the row that editor is complaining about laverne... i'll listen tomorrow to see if she is really that bad. 

on another note, she had a replacement last week, a lady called jo good (spelling?) of whom i know nothing about, this good character had an in-built child voice which i found a bit annoying.


----------



## Voley (Mar 24, 2010)

I love her. 

I love her so.


----------



## gabi (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm not in control of the radio this morning. we have laverne on again. I think i preferred lamb  wait.. no. maybe not.. tough call.

neither of them seem to have noticed the word 'music' in the station's title though.


----------



## gabi (May 4, 2010)

yay! lauren laverne is off for the week to work on that brooker election night show on c4... her replacement is about a million times less irritating, plus shes playing some proper tunes..  its safe to tune back in.


----------



## fogbat (May 4, 2010)

NVP said:


> I love her.
> 
> I love her so.



Me too.

I am adding a number of posters on this thread to The List


----------



## DotCommunist (May 4, 2010)

I like Andrew Collins. He is funny and from Northampton.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 4, 2010)

Ah, let the 6 Music backlash begin 

On a more positive note, Tom Ravenscroft is back, which is nice...


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2010)

They had some woman on last week standing in for Laverne and she was great: she was pretty much anonymous, played lots of music and didn't endlessly demand that listeners start 'tweeting' and twitpicing' their random thoughts in. Moar please.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah, she also interviewed Faithless without inanity and crap attempts at humour. Like Andrew Collings she has a weekend show but also fills in elsewhere and when. A floating DJ.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 9, 2010)

Lauren Lavern should be banned.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2011)

She's banging on about what's trending on Twitter now.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 16, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I like Andrew Collins. He is funny and from Northampton.


 
...and a scab.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 16, 2011)

Probably from Far Cotton district then- they are known for being iffy.

did any 6music DJ's _not_ scab?


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 16, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> At least Lamb was controversial. Sure he was a dick but it was fun seeing the amount of people getting wound up by him. It was entertaining. We don't have many controversial DJs left on daytime radio the UK any more.
> 
> Laverne is just plain dull... just like most of the daytime 6 Music DJs sadly.



Completely agree. Have gone off LL quite a bit; bring Huey back and replace Nemone with Radcliffe and Maconie.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2011)

Jesus. Now she's introduced a new "let's promote Apple's iPad, iPhone and app store" section on her show.

It's called BBC Radio 6 *Music*. Music. Not fucking apps.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 12, 2011)

"Planet of the Apps"  

Bring back Huey. Now.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 12, 2011)

I think Lauren Laverne is very easy on the eye. I like her on television. Her Northern accent is quite appealing, but I am not really listening to what she is saying, just quietly lusting and checking out the voice. I don't bother to listen to her on the radio though, the magic only works on tv. You Lunnunners don't understand about Northern girls and I suspect are against them because of where they come from. I am not a Northerner but lived there for a while.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I think Lauren Laverne is very easy on the eye. I like her on television. Her Northern accent is quite appealing, but I am not really listening to what she is saying, just quietly lusting and checking out the voice. I don't bother to listen to her on the radio though, the magic only works on tv. You Lunnunners don't understand about Northern girls and I suspect are against them because of where they come from. I am not a Northerner but lived there for a while.


I don't give a shit where the DJs come from and I have no problem with her accent - it's just the endless fucking rabbiting, the relentless pleas for people to Twitter bullshit in and the overall lack of fucking MUSIC inbetween her endless talking.

And now she's added Planet of the fucking Apps.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 12, 2011)

> If you enjoyed our new @6musicmornings Planet of the Apps feature, make sure you follow @stuartdredge. He's the king of Apps!


From @laurenlaverne


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 12, 2011)

If she stopped that bollocks about 'getting in touch' every 30 seconds it would be a start - followed by stopping reading out the bollocks people say when they do 'get in touch'.


----------



## soonplus (Apr 12, 2011)

there's also someone called Liz Kershaw, who was terrible... very much like a radio 1 presenter


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 12, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> From @laurenlaverne


 
Anyway, she just told me they'll be covering both (android and iwhatever) each week.


----------



## pk (Apr 12, 2011)

editor said:


> Jesus. Now she's introduced a new "let's promote Apple's iPad, iPhone and app store" section on her show.
> 
> It's called BBC Radio 6 *Music*. Music. Not fucking apps.


 
Of course iTunes has revolutionised the way music is purchased and how we listen to it, so there is relevance.

And any hetero man claiming not to feel inclined to wish for a depraved intimate afternoon in a nice hotel sharing a bottle of fizz and a few lines of coke with this young lady is lying out of his arse...


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> Anyway, she just told me they'll be covering both (android and iwhatever) each week.


She whittered on about how every band is using an Apple iPad in her studio. I imagine most will be using Fender or Gibson guitars too, but I doubt if she'll be gushing about that on air. It was like an Advertorial.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2011)

pk said:
			
		

> Of course iTunes has revolutionised the way music is purchased and how we listen to it, so there is relevance.


It had nothing to do with iTunes.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't listen.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 12, 2011)

She's unlistenable to, and rubbish on TV too. The 'getting in touch' thing is a way of geting instant free content for their show.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2011)

soonplus said:


> there's also someone called Liz Kershaw, who was terrible... very much like a radio 1 presenter


 
She has good taste but I can't stand that 'eeeyaaaa!' northern noise she makes.


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've never fancied her and find her voice hectoring and annoying. She's got better on that Channel 4 thing but that's not saying much. Oh, and her band were shit as well.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 12, 2011)

It's her skin complexion for me, I find it almost mesmerising. You can forgive a lot for that. Mind you, after 10.0pm I find a lot of things mesmerising.


The above may not apply to Liz Kershaw.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 12, 2011)

All this getting down with the people shtick from Laverne et al is a load of old wank, really.  But I guess that the way the Beeb want it to be when it comes to connecting with da yoof etc.  Anyone familiar with the hell that was Reichsminister Jo Whiley on R1 in the morning - the insincerity of her made me want to eat penguins - "ya, wow, your band is so indie, right (said band being signed to Megacorp, inc)", or "wow, so urban, I'm really down with the R'n'B sound, Mary J Blige is my homegirl", will be well aware of the BBC's ability to pick a winner every time when it comes to the morning slots.

Frankly, I wish we could listen to Resonance FM at work


----------



## soonplus (Apr 12, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> She has good taste but I can't stand that 'eeeyaaaa!' northern noise she makes.


 
the "friendly northern radio presenter" persona is quite grating, in the same sort of way as Sarah Cox, actually there's a whole heap of them annoying for very similar reasons (if you ignore the "northern" bit) Jo Whiley, Fern Cotton... and that's just the women, there's am ountain when you include the male ones

i suspect they are pitched as presenters  "what-are-like-the-average-girl-who dones-shop-in h&m-but-listens-to-the-animal-collective" or something like that, and they probably play up to that persona... i refuse to believe they are that annopying in real life... but then again it is the meeja


----------



## gabi (Apr 12, 2011)

soonplus said:


> there's also someone called Liz Kershaw, who was terrible... very much like a radio 1 presenter


 
liz kershaw is millions of times worse than laverne, agreed. quite an achievement.

ive actually felt compelled to email the show when shes been on politely asking her to shut the fuck up and play some MUSIC.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 13, 2011)

You don't think she has people there to answer the torrent of email?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 6, 2011)

When Lauren Laverne was on XFM, if you phoned in for a comp, she'd usually answer the phone. This is according to my mate who was convinced he could use a succession of 90 second phone calls during records to chat her up enough to get her to leave her husband and child and marry him. It didn't work.


----------



## Idaho (May 6, 2011)

I don't find Liz Kershaw nearly as annoying as Lauren Laverne for some reason. I can actually listen to Liz Kerhaw, whilst acknowledging that she's a bit rubbish.

Sarah Cox does a sucking air through her teeth thing whenever she says something that is supposed to be funny. Once you notice it, it's impossible to listen.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 6, 2011)

Sarah Cox is the devil incarnate. She is unable to speak normally...everything she says is in a silly voice. And I don't mean her accent...it's just continuous silly voices, trying to be funny. Would though.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2011)

I was off last week so was listening to the radio quite a lot... I found myself shouting "just fuck off" to Lauren Laverne quite a lot, she is _very _annoying


----------



## editor (May 6, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I was off last week so was listening to the radio quite a lot... I found myself shouting "just fuck off" to Lauren Laverne quite a lot, she is _very _annoying


Yep. She's got an iPad and a Twitter account too and likes to tell us. All the time. Why-aye, I'm so quirky etc etc.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2011)

No, her voice is in my head now


----------



## editor (May 10, 2011)

It's back to the 'Planet of the Apps' extended free Apple advertising feature again now.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (May 10, 2011)

My solution - fire Laverne and get Harry Hayward from Resonance FM's "Calling All Pensioners" on.

"Apple Ice-Phone?  Fackin' bastards!"


----------



## butchersapron (May 10, 2011)

I think they should ban all people who became famous in the years 1990-95 from TV and radio. Each and everyone is shit.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 10, 2011)

Women DJs, eh


----------



## editor (May 10, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Women DJs, eh


No, just this _one particular DJ who happens to be a woman_, actually.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 10, 2011)

editor said:


> No, just this _one particular DJ who happens to be a woman_, actually.



And L Kershaw, Cox, Whiley et al mentioned previously. Even 6 banished poor Nemone to the early Sat slot.

_Seriously_ though, I have gone off Laverne and I felt we were especially spoilt when we had the likes of Cerys or Huey filling in. Laverne's style is all banter and matey and for me seems more suited to R1 or CBEEBIES


----------



## pk (May 10, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> I think they should ban all people who became famous in the years 1990-95 from TV and radio. Each and everyone is shit.


 
Mark Thomas?


----------



## stethoscope (May 10, 2011)

Can't say I have much time for Laverne or Cox. I do like Nemone though and never minded Whiley either.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (May 10, 2011)

Nemone's all good, but Whiley's smug, I'm down with the indie kids/R&B queens/pop icons persona grates on me muchly.

My vote though goes to Mary Ann Hobbs - enthusiastic, knowledgeable and lets the music do the talking.


----------



## stethoscope (May 10, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> My vote though goes to Mary Ann Hobbs - enthusiastic, knowledgeable and lets the music do the talking.


 
Yeah, I was gutted that Hobbs left her BBC show... although she's got a new show forthcoming on XFM apparently.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Cerys or Huey


Now you're talking!


----------



## MellySingsDoom (May 10, 2011)

stephj said:


> Yeah, I was gutted that Hobbs left her BBC show... although she's got a new show forthcoming on XFM apparently.



As long as they don't interfere with her right to choose the choonage, that's very good news.  I presume XFM can be streamed live on t'internet?  (For non-London peeps)


----------



## editor (May 10, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> As long as they don't interfere with her right to choose the choonage, that's very good news.  I presume XFM can be streamed live on t'internet?  (For non-London peeps)


XFM comes burdened with festering ads. I can't listen to ads. Even the endless BBC radio idents bug me.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (May 10, 2011)

editor said:


> XFM comes burdened with festering ads. I can't listen to ads. Even the endless BBC radio idents bug me.



Ah, forgot about that.  Mind you, XFM do podcasts - stupid question, but would the podcasts be ad-free, or they be full of Go Compare etc shite too?

(BTW, anyone remember that Branston pickle radio ad, which has Harry Hill singing about Branston's tasty tang to the feem choon of "Knees Up Mother Brown"?  That was total )


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 10, 2011)

stephj said:


> Can't say I have much time for Laverne or Cox. I do like Nemone though and never minded Whiley either.


 
But Nemone and Whiley are so incredibly dullard. Jo Whiley especially as she has zero taste in music and just raves about whatever seems cool at the time in a vain attempt to seem credible. Both of them should take a leaf out of Huey's book.


----------



## butchersapron (May 10, 2011)

And scab?


----------



## Fedayn (May 10, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> And scab?


 
No question mark about it.... And she did it at the same time that she was wittering on about being John Peels 'heir'.....


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 10, 2011)

This thread is why I listen to Radio4 now.. which is a station with decent female broadcasters. The only downside is I am (more) hopelessly out of touch musically...


----------



## butchersapron (May 10, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> No question mark about it.... And she did it at the same time that she was wittering on about being John Peels 'heir'.....


 
I was on about that huey fucker, but she did as well?  Fucking hell, Scab radio.


----------



## Fedayn (May 10, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> I was on about that huey fucker, but she did as well?  Fucking hell, Scab radio.


 
No idea if the Huey fella did but aye Jo Whiley crossed without a word.


----------



## London_Calling (May 10, 2011)

One union had settled, one hadn't. Without knowing who was a member of which . . .


----------



## butchersapron (May 10, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> One union had settled, one hadn't. Without knowing who was a member of which . . .


 
Wrong and neither were in BECTU.


----------



## junglevip (May 10, 2011)

I have tried my hardest not to like Don Letts but his weekend shows are amazing.  I tried to not like Huey aswell, but he played some monster tunes  esp. Smashing Pumpkins.  Either would do.


----------



## London_Calling (May 10, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Wrong and neither were in BECTU.


Convincing.


----------



## butchersapron (May 10, 2011)

Of what does it fail to convince you?


----------



## London_Calling (May 10, 2011)

We've been here before; iirc, on the issue of pensions it was BECTU that had settled, and the NUJ that hadn't.


----------



## butchersapron (May 10, 2011)

Yes, you were wrong - wtf has this to do with this thread?


----------



## junglevip (May 10, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm no fan of Ray Davies, but Lamb should have been sacked immediately after that shambles.


 
Shabba


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2011)

cerys show in capsule:

'heres a bulgarian hurdy gurdy player battling against a balkan teaspoon player whose influences include samba and big beat fusions


----------



## gabi (Jun 5, 2011)

^^ yep... sundays on 6 are a genuine pleasure


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Jun 6, 2011)

It's my favourite show for music at the moment. She seems to be occupying some of the territory that Mark Lamarr covered on his "God's Jukebox" show. Lovely speaking voice too


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone remember the band 'Kenickie'.  A friend was chatting about them the other day and mentioned that the band had Lauren Laverne in it.  I quite liked this video



Adam and Jo last week also played a recording of Lauren Laverne.  She was interviewing Lou Reed who was coming onto her big time.  I really liked the clip.

I'm enjoying listing to Lauren Laverne's show now!


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> I'm enjoying listing to Lauren Laverne's show now!


Except it's not her doing the show today!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 13, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> cerys show in capsule:
> 
> 'heres a bulgarian hurdy gurdy player battling against a balkan teaspoon player whose influences include samba and big beat fusions


 
Not enough of it, tbh


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2011)

jo goode today. stands in variously. good dj imo


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 13, 2011)

editor said:


> Except it's not her doing the show today!


 
 I just realised that.  I put the show on the wireless when I made the post 

Are you a regular listener then?


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> jo goode today. stands in variously. good dj imo


Yep. Gets on with the job without trying to interject "personality."


----------



## gabi (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm in love with jo goode. She's brilliant on the weekends too


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 13, 2011)

And thankfully it's not the Jo Goode who plagues Radio London.


----------



## gabi (Jun 13, 2011)

oh.. spelt her name wrong i think  yeh, the lovely young one who's still a student in manchester and fits in her DJ duties around that.... nice gig if u can get it..


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh goody! It's the five minute Apple advert spot again with Lauren.

*turns off to make coffee


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2011)

FFS: who are these two inane CUNTS on now?


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2011)

Phew. Huey Lewis is on now and it's about a 1000% improvement on the usual shit. He's just taken the piss out of the new Sleigh Bells song something rotten too!


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 27, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> Anyone remember the band 'Kenickie'.  A friend was chatting about them the other day and mentioned that the band had Lauren Laverne in it.  I quite liked this video



Yes, I saw them live. I think I was the person that bought their album as well.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 27, 2011)

editor said:


> Phew. Huey Lewis is on now and it's about a 1000% improvement on the usual shit. He's just taken the piss out of the new Sleigh Bells song something rotten too!


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2011)

She. Won't. Stop. Talking. 

KBT: apologies for mentioning the wrong Huey. That's not a memory anyone wants to revive.


----------



## gabi (Jul 4, 2011)

Huey Lewis would be preferable to laverne tbh


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2011)

gabi said:


> Huey Lewis would be preferable to laverne tbh


She seems to be doubling her babble output. Do we really need a fucking breakdown of the songs she's going to play?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 4, 2011)

I can't cleanse my mind of her summary of Beyonce after her turn at Glastonbury - extraordinary, relentless  bollocks even by her extraordinary standards.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I can't cleanse my mind of her summary of Beyonce after her turn at Glastonbury - extraordinary, relentless  bollocks even by her extraordinary standards.


I was fortunate enough to miss that. How bad was it?


----------



## gabi (Jul 4, 2011)

editor said:


> I was fortunate enough to miss that. How bad was it?


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2011)

I made the mistake of looking up the video. What the fuck is she talking about.
http://www.metro.co.uk/music/867578-zane-lowes-awkward-beyonce-glastonbury-moment-lights-up-twitter


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah, it's her ten minute iPhone advert slot again.



*turns over


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2011)

Genuine question, why do you keep listening if you have such a dislike of her? Is there not another station you can listen to for the three hours a day she's on?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 5, 2011)

11:25 and they're STILL going on about bloody APPS!!!


----------



## gabi (Jul 5, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> Genuine question, why do you keep listening if you have such a dislike of her? Is there not another station you can listen to for the three hours a day she's on?


 
this is true. our office switched to Absolute as soon as she returned from maternity leave. thats how bad she is.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> Genuine question, why do you keep listening if you have such a dislike of her? Is there not another station you can listen to for the three hours a day she's on?


Not really. I can't bear any kind of adverts when I'm working and I like BBC6's music policy. If only she would just shut the fuck up and stop going on about Tweeting and iPads and "headphone moments" the show would be fine.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2011)

Spotify (obviously only if you've got one of their ad-free services), podcasts or CDs? I'm not trying to be snarky, it just genuinely seems to cause you much more anguish than it's worth!

Ooh, use the time to catch up on other 6Music shows on iPlayer that you normally can't listen to.

I imagine these are all ideas you haven't thought of yourself  *ahem*


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> Genuine question, why do you keep listening if you have such a dislike of her? Is there not another station you can listen to for the three hours a day she's on?


 


gabi said:


> this is true. our office switched to Absolute as soon as she returned from maternity leave. thats how bad she is.


 
Thing is, 6 Music is a decent station when she actually just gets on with playing the playlist.  I'd still rather suffer Lauren Laverne than listen to the same old 'classic rock' that Absolute churns out day after day. There's only so much Stones/Police/Kaiser Chiefs I can take on endless daily repeat.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> Spotify (obviously only if you've got one of their ad-free services), podcasts or CDs? I'm not trying to be snarky, it just genuinely seems to cause you much more anguish than it's worth!


I like to listen to live radio.



skyscraper101 said:


> Thing is, 6 Music is a decent station when she actually just gets on with playing the playlist.


Yep. If only she could turn down her "personality" from 11 to 1.


----------



## gabi (Jul 5, 2011)

i agree. laverne's the only obstacle to listening to 6 for us tho. they're playing a day in the life on absolute at the mo and they dont repeat anything during the day. it's just the odd advert too. far preferable to 'headphone moments'


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 5, 2011)

I wish they'd just do away with all the daytime DJs to be honest. Laverne, Radcliffe, Lamacq.. they're all _really_ boring.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 5, 2011)

In this age of Podcasts why would anyone endure something which they dislike? I haven't got enought time in the day to listen to all the podcasts which I subscribe to.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> In this age of Podcasts why would anyone endure something which they dislike? I haven't got enought time in the day to listen to all the podcasts which I subscribe to.


Err, because I like listening to live radio with live updates and such.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 5, 2011)

editor said:


> Err, because I like listening to live radio with live updates and such.



Sounds to me like you get more pain than enjoyment from Lauren Laverne's show.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Sounds to me like you get more pain than enjoyment from Lauren Laverne's show.


The volume control is my friend but the odd vent here makes up for the times when I don't get to switch off her droning in time.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thing with podcasts and spotify is that you miss out on news, and I like the news bulletins.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 5, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> I wish they'd just do away with all the daytime DJs to be honest. Laverne, Radcliffe, Lamacq.. they're all _really_ boring.


 
Radcliffe boring? I think not. Lamacq's problem is encouraging the geeks to ring up.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 5, 2011)

Fair enough. I don't listen to her myself, I stopped listening to 6Music in the daytime when George Lamb was on it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 5, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Radcliffe boring? I think not. Lamacq's problem is encouraging the geeks to ring up.


 
Radcliffe lost it when Mark & Lard stopped doing evenings after the Evening Session on Radio 1. They were relegated to daytime and had to be 'safe' daytime BBC listening - he was no longer funny after that.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 5, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Radcliffe lost it when Mark & Lard stopped doing evenings after the Evening Session on Radio 1. They were relegated to daytime and had to be 'safe' daytime BBC listening - he was no longer funny after that.


 
I thouroughy enjoyed Radcliffe & Maconie's evening show on Radio 2. Never sounded "safe" or "daytime" to me.


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 5, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Radcliffe boring? I think not. Lamacq's problem is encouraging the geeks to ring up.


 
Lamacq, and his geeky phone in pals does my head in.  Maybe I'll put Laverne on listen again come 4pm.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2011)

I generally prefer presenters who clearly have a real love for music and the bands they put on rather than those who try to be witty, a 'personality' or controversial or consumed by their own charms. Hence the likes of Cerys Matthews, Don Letts and Huey Morgan are very listenable while the rest are mainly annoying.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 5, 2011)

editor said:


> I generally prefer presenters who clearly have a real love in music and the bands they put on rather than those who try to be witty, a 'personality' or controversial. Hence the likes of Cerys Matthews, Don Letts and Huey Morgan are very listenable while the rest are mainly annoying.


 
Good call. Charles Craig does my head in but the music is essential. Maconie's freak zone shows are eminently listenable & he genuinely likes the sounds.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Charles Craig does my head in but the music is essential.


Thiiiiiiiiiiiis.

I only listen to his show every now and again, but I really have to bear through his links, bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 5, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Good call. Charles Craig does my head in but the music is essential.


 
Yeah, this. There's nothing I particularly dislike about Charles, just that I find him difficult to listen to as a presenter - but the music is always top draw.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 5, 2011)

stephj said:


> Yeah, this. There's nothing I particularly dislike about Charles, just that I find him difficult to listen to as a presenter - but the music is always top draw.


 
Indeed. His delivery is OTT KERAAAZY, MAN


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 5, 2011)

He's quite good on Coronation Street though


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 5, 2011)

Awooga awooga.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2011)

*shudder*


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 5, 2011)

I really like Craig Charles and don't mind his links at all. I also find Adam & Joe very amusing, and their 'free plays' ar always pretty good.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2011)

Adam and Jo are so unbearably unfunny and inappropriate for a *music *station,  that I head off to Spotify.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 5, 2011)

Nonsense! They're great 

Horses for courses 'n all that.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah I like Adam & Joe. At least their chat is funny, unlike Radcliffe & Macconie who just drole on and on...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2011)

To be honest in this last run I thought Adam & Joe were veering close to being too self-indulgent. Still enjoyed the shows, but can easily see why people might be irritated by them.


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 5, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Yeah I like Adam & Joe. At least their chat is funny, unlike Radcliffe & Macconie who just drole on and on...


 
They do drone on don't they!  I saw your post and put on Gideon Coe from last night.  Much better!


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 5, 2011)

all this love in and not a mention of Tom Robinson! tsk tsk


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> all this love in and not a mention of Tom Robinson! tsk tsk


I was interviewed on last night's Tom Robinson show! Well, it was a repeat, but I was in very esteemed punk company.


----------



## gabi (Jul 9, 2011)

Ha, yeh i heard that..  was just dropping off to sleep to a nice little special about punk and then.. 'and here's mike from urban75, a not-for-profit website based in london'..  Was a good show... esteemed company indeed..


----------



## gabi (Jul 9, 2011)

btw. josie long's shirt...


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2011)

gabi said:


> Ha, yeh i heard that..  was just dropping off to sleep to a nice little special about punk and then.. 'and here's mike from urban75, a not-for-profit website based in london'..  Was a good show... esteemed company indeed..


 I felt very 'umbled.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ahh... what a breath of fresh air Cerys is today.

How the BBC can be so blind to the obviousness of Cerys and Huey's superior DJing skills and get them on regular daytime slots is beyond me.


----------



## gabi (Jul 15, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Ahh... what a breath of fresh air Cerys is today.
> 
> How the BBC can be so blind to the obviousness of Cerys and Huey's superior DJing skills and get them on regular daytime slots is beyond me.



The fact that laverne was effectively shown up to be so shit and huey so good while she was on maternity leave opens up all sorts of problems. we had a similar situation in my last job - the maternity cover person was infinitely better but sacking someone on that basis is a big fat no. tricky one.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jul 15, 2011)

stephj said:


> Yeah, this. There's nothing I particularly dislike about Charles, just that I find him difficult to listen to as a presenter - but the music is always top draw.


 
+1 (although I don't mind his chat too much, tbf)


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Ahh... what a breath of fresh air Cerys is today.
> 
> How the BBC can be so blind to the obviousness of Cerys and Huey's superior DJing skills and get them on regular daytime slots is beyond me.


It's not Cerys today - it's a stand in called Bethan who, unsurprisingly, is far less annoying than Laverne.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 15, 2011)

editor said:


> It's not Cerys today - it's a stand in called Bethan who, unsurprisingly, is far less annoying than Laverne.


 
Oh right you are.. I was thrown by the accent a little. She's not bad at all.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 15, 2011)

Amazing, isn't it. How pleasant it gets without thingy. Really makes a difference.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Amazing, isn't it. How pleasant it gets without thingy. Really makes a difference.


I've been able to listen to the whole show for the first time in ages. 

When Laverne hits her stride with endless Radio1-tastic mentions of Tweet me/Top of the Hour/Headphones Moment blather, I have to turn off.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 15, 2011)

Shaky!


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Shaky!


FTW!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm also _really_ beginning to get hacked off with Radcliffe & Maconie right now. Don't they EVER shut the fuck up? I'm switching it off almost daily due to their incessant twittering on about complete nonsense.

Shut up and play some bloody records


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2011)

I just turned the radio on and fuck me, you're right. THEY. NEVER. STOP. TALKING.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2011)

They've got Mike Joyce standing in for Marc Riley at the moment. He's about a zillion times better than Laverne too. And Riley.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh she gets on my tits!!!  a mate of ours who apparently "Helped" to save radio 6 ,talk about her endlessly


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jul 28, 2011)

editor said:


> They've got Mike Joyce standing in for Marc Riley at the moment. He's about a zillion times better than Laverne too. And Riley.


 
Has anyone seen that interview she did with Mark E Smith, where he batted away with amused disdain her "plaudits" of being "the King of Indie" or somesuch, and then began growling at her when she tried to make wise-aleck comments about Eleanor Poulou being in The Fall? MES has come out with some right balls at times (does "the black man" really "control you from the TV", oh wise one? - see the "Allied Propangda" fanzine i/view for "details"), but it's moments like this I want to kiss Man With Chip on the noggin.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2011)

Laverne is back on now today after the far better Bethan woman yesterday, and she's been talking _non-fucking-stop_ for about five minutes now. All I could hear before I turned it down was her rattling about the film she saw last night and the words, "Twitter" and "Tweet me" endlessly repeated.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Christ alive... they're talking about apps AGAIN.


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2011)

Fucking hell. She's blathering on about her son's favourite toys and insisting people Tweet in to talk about theirs. Shut the fuck up woman. Play some fucking music.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 15, 2011)

I quite like her


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I quite like her


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 15, 2011)

editor said:


>



It's a daytime show, nowt wrong with a bit of mindless waffle


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It's a daytime show, nowt wrong with a bit of mindless waffle


The station is on BBC6 Radio _*Music*_. She's like a fucking inane Radio One DJ. Dreadful DJ.


----------



## gabi (Aug 15, 2011)

here's their official remit, for interests sake.

i spose she can justify all this twitter and apps nonsense based on this.



> BBC 6 Music programmes should exhibit some or all of the following characteristics:
> high quality, original, challenging, innovative and engaging, and it should nurture UK
> talent.
> BBC 6 Music should deliver its remit by engaging people who are interested in music
> ...


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2011)

gabi said:


> here's their official remit, for interests sake.
> 
> i spose she can justify all this twitter and apps nonsense based on this.


I can't see the bit that justifies her talking about her kids toys in there.

What's so frustrating is that the music is great. It's just her idiotic, self-centred blabbering that drives me up the wall.


----------



## gabi (Aug 24, 2011)

radcliffe. die.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 24, 2011)

Paula?


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2011)

She's back from her holidays and babbling in an even more inane Radio One-esque manner.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 5, 2011)

editor said:


> She's back from her holidays and babbling in an even more inane Radio One-esque manner.



Putting in a bit of practice?


----------



## gavman (Sep 5, 2011)

she really did ruin the 10 o'clock show with her clueless interruptions. not funny at all
and do we need eye candy with satire?


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2011)

The two 'comedy' twats on now should shut the fuck up.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2011)

I can't remember who posted this up before, but let me extend another thank you. I've decided to spread the news:

*Silence inane BBC DJ blather with Britify Spotify playlists*
http://www.wirefresh.com/silence-inane-bbc-dj-blather-with-britify-spotify-playlists/


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 13, 2011)

editor said:


> I can't remember who posted this up before, but let me extend another thank you. I've decided to spread the news:
> 
> *Silence inane BBC DJ blather with Britify Spotify playlists*
> http://www.wirefresh.com/silence-inane-bbc-dj-blather-with-britify-spotify-playlists/



That was me in the Radcliffe & Maconie thread. You're very welcome. It's also very handy for the Radio 1 specialist dance shows for quickly hearing whats new and being able to flick from track to track.

Since moving to Los Angeles, it's been a welcome relief not listening to Laverne's constant drivel and that twat going on about apps all the time. I still try and listen to Tom Ravenscroft on iplayer though. I have also found a nice local public radio station, KCRW and they have a very 6Music-esque show called 'Morning Becomes Eclectic' every day for three hours. The DJ is very paletable, and they have live sessions a la 6Music (yesterday was Fleet Foxes). You can give it a go if you ever feel inclined.

Morning Becomes Eclectic - listen again available.
Eclectic 24 - 24hr sister station playing great music, streams online.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2011)

That Shaun Keaveny gets worse and worse - he now actually talks over the _Star Wars theme tune_ and adds in Tony Blackburn-style novelty sound effects to his 'comedy' prattle. As soon as I get the radio networked downstairs, I'll turn him off for good too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 13, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> That was me in the Radcliffe & Maconie thread.


Oh reeeeeeeaaaaaally? 

(Yes, I know your post was _technically_ first, but let's not get bogged down in details)


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2011)

This bloke that's on now is way better than Tweet Laverne. Shaun Keaveny and his wacky Radio One sound effects is now totally unlistenable in the morning.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 26, 2011)

I've been listening to Radio 3 in the mornings for the past year or so. I love the way they allow the whole track to be played without any banter over it and pause afterwards so you can take it all in.


----------



## gabi (Sep 26, 2011)

like clockwork on a monday ed 

theres some decent tunes on at the mo tho, agreed.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 26, 2011)

In back in London for a couple of weeks and have 6 Music on as per always. This guy is a heck of a lot less annoying than Laverne.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 26, 2011)

Aw I don't mind Shaun W Keavney....I only ever listen part he a part of his show before work. I esp like his 'middle aged shout out' item on a Friday & he has Murray Lachlan Young on and Brian Cox each week.

The guy on now is 'The Hawk' who is usually on before Shaun W. Keavney. I'm not too keen on him...in-fact when I first heard him I did wonder how he got a job on R6 as he seemed more suitable to a local radio station (sorry Hawk).
My 'beef' with R6 right now is too much Laura Marling....they are really pushing her to the point that I have started to dislike her beautiful songs...


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2011)

gabi said:


> like clockwork on a monday ed
> 
> theres some decent tunes on at the mo tho, agreed.


I pay my licence fee so I'm entitled to moan! I use the the Spotify DJ-less playlists a lot now, but sometimes I just want live radio. Without a fucking idiot babbling all over the songs.


----------



## gabi (Sep 26, 2011)

yeh. i agree. why can't they just have a station with *no* DJs, during the week anyway. just music and news bulletins. not much to ask surely.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't mind DJs providing a bit of context and offering things like an intelligent interview with a new band, but it's all the inane "Tweet your favourite food" style fluff that Laverne peddles about that drives me up the wall.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2011)

Spaghetti bolognese.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 26, 2011)

Now if only we can do away with Radcliffe and Maconie's incessant drivel


----------



## gabi (Sep 26, 2011)

they are a good advert for enforced sterilisation arent they. well. maybe just summary execution.

they're currently talking about baths vs showers. i mean. seriously?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 26, 2011)

should never have been allowed out from radio 2


----------



## gabi (Sep 26, 2011)

just tuned in again. they're hilariously talking about how to reset a computer. on 6...... *MUSIC*.

do you think their friends find them amusing (likewise for adam & joe)..? coz someone must.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2011)

Just turned on the radio fior ten seconds and she's already banging on about the fucking new Facebook design and their fothcoming 'Planet of the (Apple) Apps' feature.

It's BBC 6 Music, Laverne. *MUSIC. *


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 27, 2011)

editor said:


> Just turned on the radio fior ten seconds and she's already banging on about the fucking new Facebook design and their fothcoming 'Planet of the (Apple) Apps' feature.
> 
> It's BBC 6 Music, Laverne. *MUSIC. *


 But it's not though, is it? It's multi media, interactive 21st century bollocks and it's in your face.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2011)

If i wanted Tomorrows World with a cheesy Radio One presenter I'd go looking for it.
Oh well, time to fire up the BBC6 Spotify list.


----------



## campanula (Sep 27, 2011)

painful bunch of arseholes. The radio was mute when there was even the slightest chance of accidentally hearing that twat, George Lamb but I can't stand LL, or Cerys Matthewsand as for Craig Charles, christ!- he even talks over the records. I generally have to turn the radio off because I just cannot bear the inane wittering rubbish. Wish, wish wish for a DJ who simply says and this is.....playing....... and then shuts the fuck up.


----------



## savoloysam (Sep 27, 2011)

It's keaveny I can't get on with. Does my nut right in with his inane mumbling nonsense.


----------



## Mapped (Sep 27, 2011)

I know his is a general slag off thread, but Radcliffe and Maconie made me smile this afternoon when they dropped this cheeky little number


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2011)

I like Josie Long. She's a lovely person. But I've had to turn off her chumsy chucklefest that's on now.


----------



## gabi (Oct 7, 2011)

I liked Josie Long.

until she got her own radio show. now i want to punch her in the fucking face - shes even worse than laverne, and actually less qualified to be presenting a show on 6 *MUSIC*..

currently enduring radcliffe and maconie. it's killing me.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 7, 2011)

Andrew Collins brings out the worst in Josie Long and probably the worst in everybody


----------



## gabi (Oct 8, 2011)

Trying to chill on a sat morning - what do i get? Josie fucking Long talking about the telly she watched when she was growing up.

on 6 *MUSIC*

Yep. Collins is actually preferable to this idiot. oh dear. they're doing the 'object' thing.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 9, 2011)

Why can't they learn from their Sunday programming goodness 

Cerys, Hughey and Jarvis have all been on top form today. Employ musicians for music things FFS.

Loving war pigs at the moment!


----------



## Mapped (Oct 9, 2011)

6 Music is fucking excellent today. Had it on all day. Banging techno now


----------



## Mapped (Oct 9, 2011)

And now some KLF! We're being spoilt


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2011)

Just turned it on and had the misfortune to listen to their weekly five minute Apple advert. Next up they're reviewing a magazine. That's all about Apple apps.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 15, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the name of the band Josie Long just played- the tune was an indie number sung by a girl and it was called 'Inspector Morse'. Which is not googlable at all. But was ace. I missed who it was by as I was tuning out the speaking incase they started doing thier crap brooklyn accents again


----------



## Mapped (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh yeah. That stuff I was getting excited about on Sunday was this: 'My name is Tiga' 6 mix. 1st of a 4 part residency, 2nd should be tomorrow 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b015svc7/6_Mix_My_Name_Is_Tiga/


----------



## spliff (Oct 15, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of the band Josie Long just played- the tune was an indie number sung by a girl and it was called 'Inspector Morse'. Which is not googlable at all. But was ace. I missed who it was by as I was tuning out the speaking incase they started doing thier crap brooklyn accents again


Grace Petrie


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 15, 2011)

You are a gem!


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 15, 2011)

I generally like Radcliffe & Maconies ramblings but I especially enjoyed it yesterday when they had Noddy Holder on from Slade.


----------



## Poot (Oct 15, 2011)

I like most of 6 music, especially Josie Long and Andrew Collins and Adam and Joe, but John Holmes really boils my piss. It's like listening to my 6-yr-old when he's in his absolute worst "look at me I'm showing off" mood. In fact he's probably hilariously wearing his pants on his head while he does his show. No, actually, he's not that funny or original.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 15, 2011)

OMFG I think I'm in love


----------



## spliff (Oct 15, 2011)

Ya never know, she's almost local to you. 

http://www.gracepetrie.com/about


----------



## gabi (Oct 22, 2011)

Jo Good just played some beautiful tunes.. with minimal fuss..

and then the dreaded words... 'up next, andrew collins and josie long'

i want to kill them. quickly but painfully.


----------



## gabi (Oct 22, 2011)

Jo Good did mention however that Laverne is off next week and Huey's in instead


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2011)

Who the fuck is this twat on now?


----------



## Mapped (Oct 22, 2011)

It's Jon Holmes. He's been annoying me slightly in the background. He does a (normally) funny few minutes on the 'Now Show' on R4 as well


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2011)

What the fuck are all these unfunny fake news reports about? It's painfully unfunny. It's supposed to be a music channel not an open mic opportunity for failed comedians.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 22, 2011)

I agree. This is very bad. 6 Music should be like Sunday 6 music all the time. Proper music with proper DJs that know about music and talk about the music.


----------



## gabi (Oct 28, 2011)

This is what I see when I tune in with a stonking hangover...



> *Lauren Laverne*
> 
> With Adam Clayton of U2



Jesus.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2011)

I hope you're Tweeting that. And telling people that you're Tweeting it. Do you know any people with young kids? Perhaps we should hear what the young kids think too. And make sure you mention an Apple product too. Why-aye.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 28, 2011)

She's not on today. It's Huey Morgan

I haven't heard him mention anything about f'ing U2 yet, but I haven't been listening closely.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2011)

N1 Buoy said:


> She's not on today. It's Huey Morgan


Phew! I like him. He doesn't take himself too seriously and seems to be more interested in talking to guests rather than coming over as a "bubbly radio personality."

*tunes in
*gets ready to turn off U2 bit


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2011)

Just turned it back on, and I hear that they're running their regular weekly Apple free promotion/advertorial spot.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 1, 2011)

Caught a bit of the inaugaral John Peel lectures. Some interesting points made although Pete 'wheres the book' Townsend chirped up that digital downloads are a vampire killing music. Probably just gutted that nobody buys his music anymore.


----------



## gabi (Nov 1, 2011)

He's quite happy to digitally download (and pay for) kiddie porn tho!


----------



## gabi (Nov 5, 2011)

can josie long take a one way trip to a very high cliff above a very shallow body of water sometime in the next 10 mins.

thanks


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2011)

I like josie long


----------



## gabi (Nov 5, 2011)

she's the most irritating thing on the radio ive ever heard. she makes laverne seem like peel.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I like josie long


Like her very much as a person. Like her live show. Don't like her chumsy radio personality. It's horrid.


----------



## gabi (Nov 19, 2011)

She's on again. It's her voice I think that's so irritating. Which is not good for a radio presenter.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 22, 2011)

Has she improved a little? I've been in the UK for a couple of weeks and the music seems a little better and the drivel spouting seems to be toned down a little since last time. Or maybe I'm just imagining it.


----------



## gabi (Nov 22, 2011)

dude, you've been listening to american radio for ages. terry wogan would sound good to your ears.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 22, 2011)

Possibly. The only equivalent local station there with a kind of 6 Music output is KCRW's 'Morning Becomes Eclectic' - The DJ on that show though is so humorless and nice about everything he plays, it lacks any kind of wit or banter that comes as standard with most 6Music DJs.

Also it's only a daily 3-hour show while the rest of the daytime schedule is given over to a world service type of output


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 22, 2011)

oh... I spoke too soon. She's doing 'planet of the apps' now


----------



## gabi (Nov 22, 2011)

can u stream 6music in the states?


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2011)

I just turned it on to hear another Apple iPad promotion feature. Back to Spotify then.


----------



## gabi (Nov 22, 2011)

absolute 60s launched this morning. quite good, apparently.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 22, 2011)

gabi said:


> can u stream 6music in the states?



Yeah I can. Just the 8 hour time difference means I have to endure Steve Lurpack in the mornings and then dullards Mark Riley & Gideon Coe after that. Usually I don't bother except for Fridays when I can get Tom Ravenscroft at 1pm


----------



## Maggot (Nov 22, 2011)

editor said:


> I just turned it on to hear another Apple iPad promotion feature. Back to Spotify then.


You could always listen to another station.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2011)

Maggot said:


> You could always listen to another station.


I would if there were any I liked. I can't listen to anything with adverts, so that rather limits my choice.

Besides I am listening to radio - I'm playing the Spotify mixes of BBC6's programming,but without the inane blather.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 22, 2011)

This is the 24-hour version of the show I listen to in the states. It's rather good and the nearest thing to a 6Music playlist I've found.

http://www.kcrw.com/music/eclectic24


----------



## theCIA (Nov 23, 2011)

shes not on today, didnt realise just how much she annoyed me until now. what's with that accent of hers anyways?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 23, 2011)

theCIA said:


> what's with that accent of hers anyways?



It's Wearside. She's from Sunderland.


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 23, 2011)

In an odd set of circumstances, I ended up co-hosting a 6 music show with Lauren Laverne a few years ago, and can scandalously report that she didn't drive her own desk, meaning she had a producer looking after all her timings, queuing up the next track, leaving her just doing talking.

I've since been assured by BBC types that she's learned to drive it herself these days, but still, I wish I was getting paid that much just to sit and talk for a while.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 23, 2011)

Ace. Gary Crowley is doing Lamacq's show today


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 23, 2011)

Since they got rid of Lamb, I like pretty much all of the 6music lot, and I've always like Lauren Laverne, quality chat and good taste in music what more do you want?


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2011)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Since they got rid of Lamb, I like pretty much all of the 6music lot, and I've always like Lauren Laverne, quality chat and good taste in music what more do you want?


She could try shutting up and playing more music.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 23, 2011)

editor said:


> She could try shutting up and playing more music.



well I agree there


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 24, 2011)

I think I'm the only one who liked Lamb. But it was because of his ability to wind everyone up that amused me rather than his taste in music. Though I did like his fondness for ragga/dancehall.


----------



## gabi (Nov 24, 2011)

So you liked him for being essentially a troll? I still wince when I remember his airhorn routine.. woop woop!!  

i cannot think of a more unlikely dj choice for a station that likes to position itself as the height of musical sophistication. but i suppose in hindsight, as a fan of troublemakers in general, i can see what u mean. it was truly unlistenable though.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2011)

Lamb was an arse and at completely the wrong station, but he had his moments and at least he wasn't asking me to Tweet some shit in every three minutes.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 24, 2011)

He probably wasn't suited to 6 Music, but being on 6 Music meant he was perfectly placed to get at a few unsuspecting artists who were there to talk about the _serious matter_ of their new material or whatever. Getting Ray Davies to do a Spelling Bee and winding him up to the point where he put down the phone was a classic example.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Getting Ray Davies to do a Spelling Bee and winding him up to the point where he put down the phone was a classic example.


I thought the way Lamb conducted that interview was a fucking disgrace.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 24, 2011)

I know, most people did. Maybe I've a warped sense of humour on that one cos I found it hilarious.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 24, 2011)

I've gone right off Radcliffe recently. Think the show's much better with Maconie on his own.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2011)

Where can I go to talk about Chase & Status doing their 'in our bag this week' thing on 1Xtra on a Sunday bloody evening? They play jungle like jungle from the old days of jungle but it's new


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I've gone right off Radcliffe recently. Think the show's much better with Maconie on his own.


I'm not a fan of this whole "two japing DJs bantering together" concept.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 24, 2011)

me neither.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 24, 2011)

Except Adam & Jo, obviously.


----------



## gabi (Nov 24, 2011)

they'll be first against the wall


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 24, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm not a fan of this whole "two japing DJs bantering together" concept.


Not 'arf, mate


----------



## gabi (Dec 22, 2011)

Huey's been in for her again all week. its been fucking lovely. he's on right now.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 22, 2011)

Why do they keep playing that god awful Wessex Boy song? It's shit.


----------



## gabi (Dec 22, 2011)

its alright. trust me its better than the xmas shit i've had to veto this morning. huey's actually won over the xmas fans who sit behind me. no more cliff richard. not this morning anyway.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 22, 2011)

Loving the Napalm Death track


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 22, 2011)

souljacker said:


> Why do they keep playing that god awful Wessex Boy song? It's shit.


 
I like Frank Turner but wessex boy IS gash


----------



## chieftain (Dec 22, 2011)

souljacker said:


> Why do they keep playing that god awful Wessex Boy song? It's shit.



That and the Foster the people holidayesque pop tune as well.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 22, 2011)

I like Huey


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 22, 2011)

Huey is class. I've yet to find a DJ in the US who hosts a music show as well as him in the US. They all take the music _waaay_ too seriously. They are missing out.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ugh.. Radcliffe & Maconie. Yak yak yak yak yak...

Make with the music and shut the FUCK up. Please.


----------



## gabi (Dec 22, 2011)

yeh i had to turn it off once huey left the building. hes such a class act.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 22, 2011)

radcliff and maconie are pure radio 2 fodder, burbling way with unfunny fake music news and talking over each other constant.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't think they even find each other funny.


----------



## craigxcraig (Dec 22, 2011)

radcliff and maconie drive me to despair - they're not even interesting and radcliff with his bumbling has me shouting 'shut the fack up' at the radio.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 22, 2011)

It's marginally better than having to listen to the awful Steve Wright or his cuntish stand in; Tarrant. I'm not allowed Lamaq in the office anymore. Tbf, it's his phone ins that depress me & my colleagues, the most.


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2011)

WTF is this all-the-lads-together chummy Question of Sport drivel on now?


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 24, 2011)

editor said:


> WTF is this all-the-lads-together chummy Question of Sport drivel on now?


It's a simultaneous broadcast with a station called Five Live, apparently


----------



## gabi (Jan 9, 2012)

excellent! radcliffe and maconie are back after their festive holiday.... yeeha! god they're hilarious. jesus christ, my sides.


----------



## gabi (Jan 9, 2012)

they're pretty much a two man advert for bombing the north. heavily.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 9, 2012)

at least huey is covering lavergne all month


----------



## Libertad (Jan 9, 2012)

"Stay classy"


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 9, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> at least huey is covering lavergne all month



Fnar


----------



## Libertad (Jan 10, 2012)

Huey's on fucking fire this morning, hasn't played a duff tune yet.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 10, 2012)

There should be another thread for happy 6Music talk.

So basically the Sunday schedule then


----------



## gabi (Jan 10, 2012)

what baffles me is why they cant reproduce the quality of the sunday stuff all through the week


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 10, 2012)

It'll be down to listenership and playlists and the like, I imagine. At a guess, the kind of people who listen during the day - i.e. just to have some music on at work - are different to those who listen at the weekends. The weekday programming is the price you pay for the weekend (and some of the evening stuff, to be fair).

I'm sure many on here would disagree, but as has been raised a number of times. the make-up of u75 possibly doesn't reflect society at large.

There's also the fact that while many may think 6Music isn't fulfilling its remit with its weekday output, it's still a damn sight more interesting than most other readily available stations.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 10, 2012)

I just wish they'd do away with mandatory playlists all the time and genuinely let DJs have free reign.


----------



## gabi (Jan 10, 2012)

I wish they'd do away with the double-team thing. radcliffe by himself is irritating but nowhere near as bad as when his partner's with him.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep. All those double DJ "let's laugh at our own jokes" combos are awful.


----------



## paolo (Jan 10, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> It'll be down to listenership and playlists and the like, I imagine. At a guess, the kind of people who listen during the day - i.e. just to have some music on at work - are different to those who listen at the weekends. The weekday programming is the price you pay for the weekend (and some of the evening stuff, to be fair).
> 
> I'm sure many on here would disagree, but as has been raised a number of times. the make-up of u75 possibly doesn't reflect society at large.
> 
> There's also the fact that while many may think 6Music isn't fulfilling its remit with its weekday output, it's still a damn sight more interesting than most other readily available stations.



Yep. My favourites (Guy Garvey, Jarvis Cocker) are hardly morning-show material. And breakfast shows - for most listeners - need to be even more fast paced.

It can't all be like the Sunday evening schedule. Well it could be, for about six months, and then it would shut after a collapse in audience figures.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 10, 2012)

editor said:


> Yep. All those double DJ "let's laugh at our own jokes" combos are awful.



I listened to them on R2 but I have to admit, I'm finding them a bit of a pain these days. More Cerys, Jarvis, Huey is what we need.


----------



## dogDBC (Jan 10, 2012)

> Yep. My favourites (Guy Garvey, Jarvis Cocker) are hardly morning-show material. And breakfast shows - for most listeners - need to be even more fast paced.



Ha! I know _exactly_ what you mean.  I listen to R6 here in Thailand, and the shows are perfect for the time of evening/night.  I have difficulty _imagining_ listening to Jarvis any earlier in the day.  He's perfect for the evening.  The same goes for Radcliffe and MacOnie - they come on at 8pm here - again, perfect.

Yappy, happy Lauren is on at the right time; when I'm not really listening (cooking and stuff.)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd be interested to see what their figures are like for the Sunday shows, in comparison to the rest of their output. They seem to get the best 'critical' reception, and are always trotted out as examples of "what 6Music does best/should be doing more of", but I wonder if the listening figures reflect that. Genuine curiousity rather than trying to make a point.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 10, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'd be interested to see what their figures are like for the Sunday shows, in comparison to the rest of their output. They seem to get the best 'critical' reception, and are always trotted out as examples of "what 6Music does best/should be doing more of", but I wonder if the listening figures reflect that. Genuine curiousity rather than trying to make a point.



I'm tempted to have Sunday everyday, courtesy of the i-player


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2012)

Why don't those two unfunny twats babbling on right now with their dreadful 'comedy pieces' just shut the fuck up and play some fucking music?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Why don't those two unfunny twats babbling on right now with their dreadful 'comedy pieces' just shut the fuck up and play some fucking music?



I suspect it's to do with their status as personalities...


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jan 16, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I don't think they even find each other funny.


That's _exactly_ what I think, sometimes the _bonhomie_ sounds so forced I almost expect them to drop the _niceness_ act and have a row, live on air! 

I don't mind Maconie by himself when he does his Freakzone show, even if some of the music he plays is unlistenable - at least he believes in it. It can just be a bit disconcerting when you're pottering about on Sunday evening with his show on, perhaps thinking about the week ahead and then you wonder why you're feeling a little uncomfortable and you realise it's because for the last ten minutes he's been playing some experimental discordant noise-fest that he's unearthed.


----------



## gabi (Jan 16, 2012)

radcliffe and maconie at least seem to know a little about music i spose.

the worst, the gold standard, the shittest of all the 6 music comedy duos is undoubtedly adam & joe. completely unlistenable.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 16, 2012)

For anyone who's interested (right now, 5pm weekdays), give a listen to KCRW which I listen to in Los Angeles where 'Morning Becomes Eclectic' is about to start. It's a 3 hour show of good music just like 6 Music and crucially has no annoying DJ, just a chilled out presenter playing good tunes. It's a nice change from Steve Lamacq.

http://www.kcrw.com/


----------



## gabi (Jan 16, 2012)

listening now. tis not bad.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

It's been great this week with Huey Morgan, but sadly right now we're back to the weekly Apple product placement session.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 25, 2012)

I think was Mr Morgan who gave the Lee Hazlewood/Nancy Sinatra classic "Some Velvet Morning" a spin yesterday. Cheers, Huey


----------



## gabi (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh good. Lauren's back! 

Headphones moment time


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 30, 2012)

MellySingsDoom said:


> I think was Mr Morgan who gave the Lee Hazlewood/Nancy Sinatra classic "Some Velvet Morning" a spin yesterday. Cheers, Huey



A station that only played Lee all day long would be a fine station.


----------



## Idaho (Jan 30, 2012)

The weekday output of 6 doesn't bother me, mainly because I rarely listen during the day. The evenings are always good, and Sunday is great. However my main gripe is Saturdays. They are dire. Nemone in the mornings (dull), Some total anus who is his own number one fan on at about 10am and then again at 4pm (they may possibly be different people, I can't really tell) - with passable, but ultimately dull Liz Kershaw in the middle.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 30, 2012)

MellySingsDoom said:


> I think was Mr Morgan who gave the Lee Hazlewood/Nancy Sinatra classic "Some Velvet Morning" a spin yesterday. Cheers, Huey



Huey entire show was a blinder yesterday.  Made a sunday shift go by nicely.


----------



## gabi (Jan 30, 2012)

Idaho said:


> The weekday output of 6 doesn't bother me, mainly because I rarely listen during the day. The evenings are always good, and Sunday is great. However my main gripe is Saturdays. They are dire. Nemone in the mornings (dull), Some total anus who is his own number one fan on at about 10am and then again at 4pm (they may possibly be different people, I can't really tell) - with passable, but ultimately dull Liz Kershaw in the middle.



liz kershaw is a good case for post-birth abortion imo.

i agree, saturdays are terrible. unlistenable in fact.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 30, 2012)

gabi said:


> liz kershaw is a good case for post-birth abortion imo.
> 
> i agree, saturdays are terrible. unlistenable in fact.



Liz is a very nice person but a rather poor DJ. I'd much rather listen to Andy. If you're up late enough, Don Letts saves Sat from being a complete washout. Sundays, though. If only everyday was Sunday.


----------



## dogDBC (Jan 31, 2012)

That Richard Bacon was on the other week.  Saturday I think.  'Here we go', I thought, 'this does not bode well.'

  Richard Bacon knows next to nowt about owt but no doubt he's looking for an out from where is it at the moment and an in to somewhere he doesn't belong.

They'll shoehorn him in somewhere.

I shake my head full of rufe.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh fuck. She's back.  SHUT UP WOMAN!


----------



## gabi (Feb 1, 2012)

shes been back all week. im on xfm in protest. it's marginally better, even with the ads about teen pregnancy etc.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2012)

We should start a FACEBOOK GROUP in protest!


----------



## gabi (Feb 1, 2012)

actually xfm this morning is pretty good. minimal talking. ac/dc just on. fitting with my current mood. angry but happy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 1, 2012)

Listened to Jarvis Cocker interviewing Leonard Cohen on catch up last night. Thats worth the license fee alone


----------



## gabi (Feb 1, 2012)

that interview was fucking priceless, agreed.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 1, 2012)

gabi said:


> actually xfm this morning is pretty good. minimal talking. ac/dc just on. fitting with my current mood. angry but happy.


Yeah, we have it on here now - still prefer 6 but not LL


----------



## gabi (Feb 2, 2012)

apparently 6music's listening figures have been booming recently. lauren's just basically taken the credit for it  when she's barely been there what with her maternity leave and book writing..

the rise in listeners would have *nothing* to do with huey taking over her show for so long of course..


----------



## Idaho (Feb 2, 2012)

dogDBC said:


> That Richard Bacon was on the other week. Saturday I think. 'Here we go', I thought, 'this does not bode well.'



Him and that John Holmes. Total fucking shit. DJs should either:

- Play good music and shut up
- Play some good music and be interesting
- Play some good music and be funny

Those two do neither but impress themselves with how funny they are.


----------



## gabi (Feb 2, 2012)

it is quite a massive increase actually...



> BBC digital radio stations 6 Music and 1Xtra – which celebrate their 10th birthdays this year – have posted record audience sizes in the Q4/11 RAJAR figures.
> 
> Radio 4 added half a million listeners over the year, while Chris Moyles’ Radio 1 breakfast show has lost audience compared with this time last year.
> 
> 6 Music’s audience has hit 1.44m (up 27% on Q4/10) while 1Xtra has gone to just over a million listeners for the first time ever. Radio 4 Extra, meanwhile, saw a slight increase on the quarter to 1.554m – but 5 live Sports Extra’s audience size dropped by almost 50% after a record high last quarter because of summer sports coverage.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 2, 2012)

Are they really 10 years old?! Guid lord!

Could mean some cool special programmes to celebrate though


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2012)

Why does she have to KEEP TALKING.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 3, 2012)

Because she is one of those people who think that being 'perky' is a reasonable substitute for being funny or interesting.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2012)

If I start a Facebook group calling for her banishment, who'll give me a like? 

(press the like button below)


----------



## paolo (Feb 3, 2012)

Idaho said:


> Him and that John Holmes. Total fucking shit. DJs should either:
> 
> - Play good music and shut up
> - Play some good music and be interesting
> ...



I actually like Jon Holmes... It's a bit inane, but I quite like there being the occasional 'lighter' programme. He is actually a 'proper' comedy writer - he's worked with Armando Ianucci on quite a few projects, and has loads of Sony award for radio.

I can understand some 6music regulars not liking him, but, unusually for a DJ, he does have a recognised comedy career.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 13, 2012)

Steve Lamacq gets on my tits 'nall. All that faux chuminess. Cunt.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 13, 2012)

Steve Lamacq is a boring old droner. Yet no one in charge of the radio can admit it.


----------



## gabi (Feb 13, 2012)

He knows his stuff. Got no problems with lamacq. He plays good tunes, talks about good tunes and is generally a decent dude. Not sure why anyone would have a beef with him.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh but come on.... he drones on and on about old gigs and lower league football (especially Colchester United) something chronic. Nobody under the age of 30 cares if he was at some early Mansun gig at Leicester uni in 1995 or whatever but he sure as hell will reminisce about it and drone on about some other self indulgent recollection of having been at [insert small gig venue] and [insert band] in [insert early nineties year] as well as encouraging callers to do so in good day bad day... Fucking yawn. Also his fondness for playing the same old Lemonheads records over and over is really tiresome.

I used to like him on the evening session in my teens but he's well passed it now. He doesn't have the wit, or taste in new music directions that kept Peel & Nightingale in their Radio 1 jobs for so long. He seriously needs to be packed off to humourless muso radio along with Bob Harris and Johnny Walker pronto.


----------



## gabi (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeh. Never a massive Peel fan tbh. His son's actually quite good tho.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 14, 2012)

Tom Ravenscroft is excellent, totally agree.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 14, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Oh but come on.... he drones on and on about old gigs and lower league football (especially Colchester United) something chronic. Nobody under the age of 30 cares if he was at some early Mansun gig at Leicester uni in 1995 or whatever but he sure as hell will reminisce about it and drone on about some other self indulgent recollection of having been at [insert small gig venue] and [insert band] in [insert early nineties year] as well as encouraging callers to do so in good day bad day... Fucking yawn. Also his fondness for playing the same old Lemonheads records over and over is really tiresome.
> 
> I used to like him on the evening session in my teens but he's well passed it now. He doesn't have the wit, or taste in new music directions that kept Peel & Nightingale in their Radio 1 jobs for so long. He seriously needs to be packed off to humourless muso radio along with Bob Harris and Johnny Walker pronto.


 
He is matched in dull repetitiveness only by Mark Riley wanking on about Manchester and Joy Division


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 14, 2012)

I just don't get how enough feedback hasn't gotten through that people would much prefer the likes of Cerys, Huey and Bethan Elfyn during the day than Radcliffe/Maconie, Lamaq, and Laverne. I can't believe that the opinion of us U75 listeners isn't generally shared by other 6 music listeners.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 14, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I just don't get how enough feedback hasn't gotten through that people would much prefer the likes of Cerys, Huey and Bethan Elfyn during the day than Radcliffe/Maconie, Lamaq, and Laverne. I can't believe that the opinion of us U75 listeners isn't generally shared by other 6 music listeners.


 Why cant they be more like us


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 14, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Steve Lamacq is a boring old droner. Yet no one in charge of the radio can admit it.


 
it's his "good day/bad day" phone ins that annoy me. Soon as Mayo comes on R2, I'm over there.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Feb 14, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Oh but come on.... he drones on and on about old gigs and lower league football (especially Colchester United) something chronic. Nobody under the age of 30 cares if he was at some early Mansun gig at Leicester uni in 1995 or whatever but he sure as hell will reminisce about it and drone on about some other self indulgent recollection of having been at [insert small gig venue] and [insert band] in [insert early nineties year] as well as encouraging callers to do so in good day bad day... Fucking yawn. Also his fondness for playing the same old Lemonheads records over and over is really tiresome.
> 
> I used to like him on the evening session in my teens but he's well passed it now. He doesn't have the wit, or taste in new music directions that kept Peel & Nightingale in their Radio 1 jobs for so long. He seriously needs to be packed off to humourless muso radio along with Bob Harris and Johnny Walker pronto.


 
He talks over the best bit of some songs, too. Drives me fucking crazy. Too fader-happy.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 15, 2012)

Glad to see so many other Lamacq haters. I actually don't have a problem with Lauren Laverne, although her show (any show, tbh) is infinitely improved by a Huey Morgan takeover  But Lamacq is so boring, boring, deadly dull. The music he plays is dull and there is DEFINITELY more than a hint of Smashie and Nicey about his patter. Ugh.

Was gratified to hear how much improved Radcliffe and Maconie's show was without Radcliffe there the other week. He is another serially boring old tosspot.

I listen to Chris Evans!!!1! in the mornings because Shaun Keaveney is such a useless fucking bonehead.


----------



## gabi (Feb 15, 2012)

May Kasahara said:


> I listen to Chris Evans!!!1! in the mornings


 
This statement invalidates everything else you said before it


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 15, 2012)

Don't worry, I stopped giving a shit about being cool ages ago  I have two young kids, sometimes I prefer not to accessorise their breakfast with live reports of Syrian families being shelled. And no one should be subjected to Shaun Keaveney's show.

Just realised the thing about Syrian families probably makes no sense - I meant, I would be listening to R4 mostly if on my own.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 15, 2012)

it rare for a radio DJ to actually make me angry, but Keaveney manages it. Useless 'comedy' northerner.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 15, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> it rare for a radio DJ to actually make ma angry


 
I find that difficult to believe


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 15, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> it rare for a radio DJ to actually make me angry, but Keaveney manages it. Useless 'comedy' northerner.


 
Almost as irritating as Steve Wright


----------



## gabi (Mar 13, 2012)

Just moved office. High ceilings. Very echoey. Lauren's officially been given a permanent red card by everyone. Back to fucking Absolute 

It's a sorry state of affairs when an advert for Autoglass is preferable to a fucking state-funded 'music' station..


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 13, 2012)

sick of hearing about the stations birthday now. They are spanking that one a bit too hard


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 13, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Almost as irritating as Steve Wright


 
As this thread seems to have moved away somewhat from R6 ... 


God I absolutely LOATHE Steve Wright -- have done since the 1980s (  ) but he's still utter, utter shit now. On Monday afternoon after work in our shuttle bus, he was bantering with some guest zodiacbollocks astrolocrap peddler, and encouraging thick as pigshit stupid people to phone in and ask this charlatan for advice ... 

Not sure whether that's a regular SW feature but it's one of *many* examples of what a twat he remains


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 13, 2012)

I remember as a kid quite liking him in the afternoons in the late eighties. When it was all 'Steve Wright and the posse' what was I thinking


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 13, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I remember as a kid quite liking him in the afternoons in the late eighties. When it was all 'Steve Wright and the posse' what I thinking


That was perfectly acceptable 25 years ago. But he's been doing the same thing ever since.

I'm hoping Laverne will have upped her game 25 years from now...


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2012)

I turned it on for about ten minutes. She droned on and on and on about their fucking birthday, laughed at her own unfunny comments, did her usual endless Twitter exhortations with barely any fucking music being played.


----------



## dogDBC (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm listening now.  By gum, but that lass was vaccinated with a gramophone needle.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 14, 2012)

Strangely I think she's rather good when she does 10 O'Clock live on Channel 4, and her music choices on 6 Music are often rather good.

It's just the drivel in between which is so tiresome.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2012)

Huey Morgan today: "this isn't a request show. I spend all week putting records together and I'm not going to go running around the building looking for records for you."


----------



## savoloysam (Mar 18, 2012)

5 years on and that tosser Shaun Keaveny STILL has the breakfast slot. He's fucking useless. He mumbles on like somebody in a padded cell would thinking that nobody was listening.

And he still keeps playing shit like Wham's Last Christmas in a vain attempt at being "wacky" and "off the wall" It wasn't funny the first time and hasn't been funny every fucking day since, BELL END!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## gabi (Mar 19, 2012)

ive actually got no problem with shaun keaveny. matt everitt (sp?) balances the show out... it's weird i spose which DJs wind different people up.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't understand why we have to have the same DJ everyday, in the same slot,  year in year out. Why not alternate them. A lot.


----------



## gabi (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, it's a job. Not sure you'd like having constantly changing hours.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 20, 2012)

I like Shaun.  Anyone who complains about him should be forced to listen to either of the two Chris's.


----------



## savoloysam (Mar 20, 2012)

Anyone who likes Shaun should be made to eat the semen out of the arse of the sheep he's just shagged


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 20, 2012)

The sheep they've just shagged or the sheep Shaun's just shagged?


----------



## dogDBC (Mar 25, 2012)

Cocker is being a cock with some silly Jackanory pastiche.  10 minutes he's been at it already.  _("...Snuffkin pulled his hat over his snout...")_

Fuck off, Cocker.  I'm trying to do things around the house and you just sound like a dozy, boring student riffing on something that wasn't that good last night in the pub but now you are pushing it.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 25, 2012)

Gilles Peterson 3-6pm saturdays, starting April 7th


----------



## Idaho (Mar 26, 2012)

Don't mind Keaveney or Cocker. Lamacq is tolerable, but dull.


----------



## gabi (Mar 30, 2012)

Ok. I finally talked my colleagues into switching to 6 from Absolute. 

On Absolute - the Smiths.

On 6 *MUSIC*. Some fucking northern monkey talking about the oysters he had for dinner last night.


----------



## gabi (Mar 30, 2012)

make this cunt stop!!!

have just been googling a phone number to rant at him directly but cant find one.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 30, 2012)

What cunt?


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2012)

What the fuck is on now?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 1, 2012)

editor said:


> What the fuck is on now?


 
Felix from Basement Jaxx, playing seemingly lots of world music.  And why not?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2012)

I really am enriched by hearing some cunt do mozart on glasses of water. And sri lankan tunes. And some bollywood tune he found in delhi. This is like all the bits of jools holland that I don't like, distilled


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 1, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I really am enriched by hearing some cunt do mozart on glasses of water. And sri lankan tunes. And some bollywood tune he found in delhi. This is like all the bits of jools holland that I don't like, distilled


 
Just wait till Gilles Peterson starts next week.  There's always radio 1 and 2's for people who want to hear the same records they've heard a 1000 times already...


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 1, 2012)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Felix from Basement Jaxx, playing seemingly lots of world music. And why not?


He's just been playing Sueno Latino - never tire of that.


Johnny Vodka said:


> Just wait till Gilles Peterson starts next week.


Looking forward to it


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2012)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Felix from Basement Jaxx, playing seemingly lots of world music. And why not?


They've already got Radio 3 for world music.


----------



## thriller (Apr 1, 2012)

fuck off with the Lauren Lavern hate. I've always found her attractive.


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 1, 2012)

Fuck me, a bit of world music on 6Music and people are moaning about it  It's better than half of the unfunny comedians on there over the years playing a few hammered indie tunes inbetween inane chat and going on about their twitter feed!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2012)

More like it, Huey banging out soul train era stuff


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 1, 2012)

thriller said:


> fuck off with the Lauren Lavern hate. I've always found her attractive.


 
The cover of the 1st Kenickie album.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 1, 2012)

editor said:


> They've already got Radio 3 for world music.


 
Well, there was me thinking 6 Music was meant to be very broad in the music it plays...  You might as well say they have R1 for dance and R2 for oldies.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2012)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Well, there was me thinking 6 Music was meant to be very broad in the music it plays... You might as well say they have R1 for dance and R2 for oldies.


That's not exactly true. It's supposed to be eclectic and alternative and offer the kind of music you don't readily hear elsewhere (as well as, sadly, an increasingly amount of pop pap).

Can't say Mozart is fitting that description.

It was better when it was GLR.


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 1, 2012)

A house music producer/DJ playing a Mozart rendition next to some world music, a bit of jazz-funk and a balearic chill-out classic, and that's not eclectic and alternative? When Jarvis or Maconie does something like this its rightly celebrated as precisely what 6Music is about


----------



## Mapped (Apr 1, 2012)

What the fuck is this! I turned into the huey show and I'm getting some spinal tap-esque free form jazz. Not really what I was after


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 1, 2012)

stephj said:


> When Jarvis or Maconie does something like this its rightly celebrated as precisely what 6Music is about


Pretty much what I was going to say. The shows most often praised are generally those where the presenters are allowed to play whatever they want, and this is often stated as the explicit reason why the shows are so good. You can't really then complain when they don't play stuff you like. Otherwise it's just playlisting by another name.


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 1, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> What the fuck is this! I turned into the huey show and I'm getting some spinal tap-esque free form jazz. Not really what I was after


 
Er, it's Huey that's on


----------



## Mapped (Apr 1, 2012)

I know that now, I was just surprised by all the slap bass on the track that was playing when I turned it on. It's getting better now


----------



## thriller (Apr 1, 2012)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The cover of the 1st Kenickie album.


 
hehehehe. but still....


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 2, 2012)

I think Cerys witters incoherently, but she always has. Felix from BJ was so dull he's put me off Basement Jaxx for life. Huey is an excellent broadcaster. It's almost like he knows people want to hear music rather than a DJ talk. I don't want to like Jarvis' show, but it works. In fact his reading from the Moomins from a week ago has been on mymind ever since I heard it..


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 2, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Pretty much what I was going to say. The shows most often praised are generally those where the presenters are allowed to play whatever they want, and this is often stated as the explicit reason why the shows are so good. You can't really then complain when they don't play stuff you like. Otherwise it's just playlisting by another name.


Yep it's like when Peel played stuff - you'd get a whole load of tracks that you thought we're drek but you'd also found some great new stuff and have your eyes opened to new avenues.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 11, 2012)

Right now being reminded of what a tedious piece of wank Urban Hymns is.


----------



## savoloysam (Apr 11, 2012)

You have no taste


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 11, 2012)

I have loads of taste.   The Verve are just a poor man's Spiritualized.


----------



## savoloysam (Apr 11, 2012)

Most of their stuff was shite but Urban Hymms was a class album.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2012)

That woman who has been on instead of Laverne is exactly the same. Slightly different voice, same inane shite.


----------



## gabi (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeh, urban hymns is undeniably a brilliant record. Tho I did raise an eyebrow as they announced it was album of the day just after a sting announcing that April is 'dance music month on 6'.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2012)

editor said:


> That woman who has been on instead of Laverne is exactly the same. Slightly different voice, same inane shite.


 

thats Nemone. She was shit on radio 1 and now she is shit on 6music.

I turned the radio on and the first words out of my mouth were 'oh fuck off Nemone'


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 11, 2012)

Which was rather harsh on Libby Purves, to be fair.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2012)

She has same self-satisfied, smug, middle class Big Chill manner about her.


----------



## SLK (Apr 11, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I once had to drag Lauren Laverne out of the road one reading festival back in the nineties while she sat there oblivious to danger (pissed) and throwing things out of her handbag.


 
I know this is an old post. However if it was the Stone Roses year that was the year I was chatting to her with Paul Gallagher and thought she fancied me.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 11, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> thats Nemone. She was shit on radio 1 and now she is shit on 6music.
> 
> I turned the radio on and the first words out of my mouth were 'oh fuck off Nemone'


 
She has an annoying voice but plays some decent tunes. She does seem to like her dance music. 

She's less annoying on 6 than she was on 1, proof perhaps that R1 presenters get poked with a big stick to make them more annoying.


----------



## SLK (Apr 12, 2012)

gabi said:


> He knows his stuff. Got no problems with lamacq. He plays good tunes, talks about good tunes and is generally a decent dude. Not sure why anyone would have a beef with him.


 
Agree completely. I was on a panel with him at 'In the City' in 1992 and he bought me lunch afterwards. He loves music full stop. He was on radio 1 with Jo Whiley back then on the Evening Session and it always felt like she held him back somewhat.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 12, 2012)

Lamacq's okay, but he does have an obsession with shit 90s Britpop.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2012)

Lamacq has seen everyone ever play, and always at the corn exchange


----------



## gabi (Apr 12, 2012)

Lamacq's perfectly acceptable, no idea why anyone would diss him. I'd far prefer him have the morning show than the cunt who is currently rabbiting on about headphone moments.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't like his 'wear your old band t shirt to work day' thingg. I have niether a job nor a band t shirt.

he does have good taste though.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2012)

Fuck Laverne's ridiculous People's Playlist and she can shove her ludicrous 'Biorhythm' right up her Twitter.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 12, 2012)

gabi said:


> Ok. I finally talked my colleagues into switching to 6 from Absolute.
> 
> On Absolute - the Smiths.
> 
> On 6 *MUSIC*. Some fucking northern monkey talking about the oysters he had for dinner last night.


Geoff Lloyd on Absolute is really good.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Apr 13, 2012)

Shaun Keaveny's 'Middle Aged Shout-Outs' are ripped off from an episode of Two Pints. I know that's not exactly news, but it mildly irks me every morning. Still less irksome than the Today Programme, though, so I continue to tolerate it.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2012)

Keaveny is shit. Really shit. Unfunny shit from someone who thinks he's hilarious.


----------



## gabi (Apr 13, 2012)

He's ok. Compare and contrast to the days of George Lamb. It still seems unreal he was given a show on 6


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 13, 2012)

I think Keaveny deserves a poll, coz he's definitely not shit.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 13, 2012)

gabi said:


> He's ok. Compare and contrast to the days of George Lamb. It still seems unreal he was given a show on 6


 
I think I'm the only person who liked Lamb. But partly because he got on everyone's tits so much.


----------



## gabi (Apr 13, 2012)

Laverne's been interviewing the dullest woman in the world for the last 10 minutes, somehow forgetting what her station's called. XFM on now.

skyscraper, did u actually manage to listen to lamb's show? seriously? with all his hilarious air horns and shit?


----------



## gabi (Apr 13, 2012)

oh apparently that dull woman was patti smith 

she sounded like she was on ketamine. not friday work radio friendly.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 13, 2012)

gabi said:


> Laverne's been interviewing the dullest woman in the world for the last 10 minutes, somehow forgetting what her station's called. XFM on now.
> 
> skyscraper, did u actually manage to listen to lamb's show? seriously? with all his hilarious air horns and shit?


 
Yeah I found it pretty funny. But Lamb never took himself seriously. Everything he did was a pisstake.. he was certainly more enjoyable than Steve Boring Lamacq


----------



## veracity (Apr 16, 2012)

I just posted this on the good bits about R6 thread, but then realised my fellow Lauren Laverne haters need to know. Huey Morgan is filling in for LL all this week... it's safe to turn your radio on


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2012)

I turned on early and had to listen to that fucking Keaveny moron.


----------



## veracity (Apr 16, 2012)

When I said it's safe to turn your radio on, I obviously meant to add.. "at 10 a.m."

Apologies.


----------



## fredfelt (Apr 16, 2012)

May Kasahara said:


> Glad to see so many other Lamacq haters. I actually don't have a problem with Lauren Laverne, although her show (any show, tbh) is infinitely improved by a Huey Morgan takeover  But Lamacq is so boring, boring, deadly dull. The music he plays is dull and there is DEFINITELY more than a hint of Smashie and Nicey about his patter. Ugh.
> 
> Was gratified to hear how much improved Radcliffe and Maconie's show was without Radcliffe there the other week. He is another serially boring old tosspot.
> 
> I listen to Chris Evans!!!1! in the mornings because Shaun Keaveney is such a useless fucking bonehead.


 
I'll sign up to the Lamacq hater brigade.  He proves that it's simply not enough to have a nerdy fascination with music to be a DJ - you also need charisma which Lamacq lacks.  I'll listen to Lauren Laverne over Lamacq and also Radcliffe / Maconie any day. Perhaps my slight crush on her is clouding my judgement!

I can rarely manage any 'Morning show' any joviality at that time jars - often the most jolly I can manage is the Today Program.

This morning, along with many others on this thread I'm sure, I'm very happy to be 'staying classy' with Huey!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 16, 2012)

fredfelt said:


> I can rarely manage any 'Morning show' any joviality at that time jars - often the most jolly I can manage is the Today Program.


I do sometimes wonder if there are any breakfast shows that would fit the sensibilities of those who listen in the evening/weekends. Did anyone hear Phil Jupitus when he did the original 6Music breakfast show?

There really should be a breakfast show for people who don't want sunshine on their cereal and just want something to listen to while they curse the morning.


----------



## fredfelt (Apr 16, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> I do sometimes wonder if there are any breakfast shows that would fit the sensibilities of those who listen in the evening/weekends. Did anyone hear Phil Jupitus when he did the original 6Music breakfast show?
> 
> There really should be a breakfast show for people who don't want sunshine on their cereal and just want something to listen to while they curse the morning.


 
It's too early for me to remember details, but R6 goes very early most Saturday and Sunday's while I ready myself for rowing.  The music is often suitably mellow which helps.

I think Gideon Coe had a breakfast show - or at least an early show which I liked.  I can't remember Phil Jupitus's show.


----------



## savoloysam (Apr 16, 2012)

They both had the early and late morning show side by side and they were very enjoyable too, both playing a very enjoyable eclectic mix of genres of all ages then some stupid bitch took over the station's management and traded the music for gimmicks and brought in fucking Keaveney and Lamb thus rendering the morning shows joke slots. Closer to the fucking music my fucking arse


----------



## gabi (Apr 30, 2012)

Argh, Radcliffe and Maconie on the headphones or absolute radio + my colleague singing along to every shit song (currently goo goo dolls)..?


----------



## youngian (May 1, 2012)

Not keen on Lauren's interviewing but on the whole she holds her show together well and I don't find the least annoying, a minority view here by the looks of it.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2012)

youngian said:


> Not keen on Lauren's interviewing but on the whole she holds her show together well and I don't find the least annoying, a minority view here by the looks of it.


You_ love_ her.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 1, 2012)

I actually quite like her on the telly, I'll admit. She's just too much on the radio though.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2012)

Oh for fuck's sake. Now just boasting about her stupid fucking people's playlist was 'trending' on Twitter. 
Who gives a flying fuck? Play some fucking music and shut up.


----------



## Augie March (May 3, 2012)

I'm fairly certain that she just said Tolkien was an American.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 3, 2012)

yesterday radcliff and maconie were banging on about lolcats, explaining what they actually were. To an audience of an internet & digital only station aimed at 20-40 yo's.

the technophobe bumbeblling might play well on radio fucking two but its embarrassing on 6


----------



## editor (May 5, 2012)

Fuck's sake. This John Holmes bloke is an utter cock. PLAY MUSIC you unfunny cunt.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2012)

Jesus. Just *listen* to what's on now.


----------



## gabi (May 5, 2012)

Augie March said:


> I'm fairly certain that she just said Tolkien was an American.


 
A saffa at work told me the other day he was actually from SA - something i did not know. always he thought he was english.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 5, 2012)

he was english ffs. His mother was catholic, and so was he in that faintly still disaproved of peculiar upper class way- went CofE to marry his childhood sweetheart. English.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 15, 2012)

The Twittersphere seems to indicate Huey Morgan was rude to Laverne at the Sony's last night.


----------



## gabi (May 15, 2012)

what did he say?


----------



## editor (May 15, 2012)

He said that she didn't play her own music and fucked about on Twitter all the time.


----------



## gabi (May 15, 2012)

tbf, listening to it now - she does play a lot of stuff that's not on the sanctioned playlist. it's just the twitter/headphone moments bullshit that really grates.


----------



## editor (May 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> tbf, listening to it now - she does play a lot of stuff that's not on the sanctioned playlist. it's just the twitter/headphone moments bullshit that really grates.


Don't forget the 'Bi rhythms'.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 15, 2012)

editor said:


> He said that she didn't play her own music and fucked about on Twitter all the time.


 
Ironically he said this all on Twitter


----------



## editor (May 15, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Ironically he said this all on Twitter


In his own time, not while doing his show.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 15, 2012)

I would have thought the Twitterati, smelling blood would have surged forward to finish off Laverne, but it would seem the reverse took place.

6Music echo chamber?


----------



## gabi (May 15, 2012)

oh dear. huey definitely comes over better on the wireless than on twitter

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2012/may/15/huey-morgan-twitter-rant


----------



## editor (May 15, 2012)

He certainly doesn't cover himself in glory on Twitter but I see what led him to his rant.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 15, 2012)

He was just having a "moment" I guess. We've all done it. Even here. Problem is, when it balloon out of all proportions.

Hope he doesn't do a Stephen Fry like runner or 6 fire him...


----------



## gabi (May 15, 2012)

he's currently backtracking massively on twitter. poor dude. im sure we've all had stupidly drunken moments on the net but dont have the public profile he does. ouch. he must feel like a prize cock.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2012)

he's right though


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> he's currently backtracking massively on twitter.


Not _that_ massively...





> "I said things I shouldn't have, man. Twitter ain't for me no more. *I can't say it like it is, so I'm out.*"


----------



## savoloysam (May 15, 2012)

Fucking Sony awards are pants. They gave George Lamb show of year one year. Nuff said


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 15, 2012)

George Lamb was great.


----------



## savoloysam (May 15, 2012)

If you liked listening twats on the radio.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 15, 2012)

He wound people up. He was ace at trolling people on the radio. Certainly funnier than Radclife and Maconie's endless waffle.


----------



## savoloysam (May 15, 2012)

That's not what people listen to the radio for, certainly not a specialist station like 6 music


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 15, 2012)

That's why it was funny. Cos of all the _serious_ music heads getting pissed off cos he was playing ragga and doing air horns instead of playing the latest hip beats. He was trying to wind everyone up and everyone got wound up.  I found it funny anyway.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 15, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> he's right though


 
indeed


----------



## editor (May 16, 2012)

If she fucking brags about winning that fucking useless fucking award one more fucking time....


----------



## krtek a houby (May 16, 2012)

I'm guessing her show appeals to a certain demographic that 6 has been chasing - hence the increase in audience numbers. To keep the station going; they need those numbers. Specialist shows (which are the reason I listen) just don't pull in serious numbers (unfortunately).


----------



## gabi (May 16, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> I'm guessing her show appeals to a certain demographic that 6 has been chasing - hence the increase in audience numbers. To keep the station going; they need those numbers. Specialist shows (which are the reason I listen) just don't pull in serious numbers (unfortunately).


 
Well, if you believe Huey's (since deleted, boozed/coked up) tweets, the reason her show's ratings went up are down him

Which i can entirely believe


----------



## gabi (May 16, 2012)

laverne's actually preferable to the 'jolly' idiot on now (radcliffe or maconie, cant tell them apart) with their fucking 'chain' segment.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2012)

gabi said:


> laverne's actually preferable to the 'jolly' idiot on now (radcliffe or maconie, cant tell them apart) with their fucking 'chain' segment.


That is truly dire.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2012)

gabi said:


> Well, if you believe Huey's (since deleted, boozed/coked up) tweets, the reason her show's ratings went up are down him
> 
> Which i can entirely believe


Me too.


----------



## pinkychukkles (May 16, 2012)

Just interested like but how did Huey infer that? Because people tune in for him a bit early or summat?

Not listening to the radio much at the moment, especially in the morning, so swerving all the Laverne babble. Would just like to add that I concur that she's much more appreciable on the TV...


----------



## gabi (May 16, 2012)

He filled in for her while she was on maternity leave. to general acclaim. This period coincided with a massive spike in ratings for 6.


----------



## pinkychukkles (May 16, 2012)

Ah yeah, forgot about that. 
lols aplenty, drunkeness and the interweb communications in general do not make a good mix - did she thank him in her acceptance speech?


----------



## gabi (May 16, 2012)

i dont think she won anything. i think huey was just having a scattergun rant at everyone really.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 16, 2012)

gabi said:


> laverne's actually preferable to the 'jolly' idiot on now (radcliffe or maconie, cant tell them apart) with their fucking 'chain' segment.


 
Radcliffe is awful on his own. Maconie is streets ahead; his musical enthusiasm and knowledge is entirely suited to 6, I reckons.


----------



## temper_tantrum (May 16, 2012)

gabi said:


> i dont think she won anything. i think huey was just having a scattergun rant at everyone really.


 
She came 2nd (or 'got silver' as they put it) in the 'radio personality' category. First was Chris Evans, incidentally.

Edit: I wish Radcliffe wouldn't say 'err err err' in that characteristic way of his. It's terribly grating. Other than that, and a bit too much talk, he's not so bad.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 16, 2012)

temper_tantrum said:


> She came 2nd (or 'got silver' as they put it) in the 'radio personality' category. First was Chris Evans, incidentally.
> 
> Edit: I wish Radcliffe wouldn't say 'err err err' in that characteristic way of his. It's terribly grating. Other than that, and a bit too much talk, he's not so bad.


 
"y'know, err, err..."


----------



## The Boy (May 17, 2012)

I don't mind Radcliffe & Maconie *that* much. Dad rock seems entirely appropriate for that time of the day, and they throw in the occasional curve ball which is nice.

Tempted to write to the Director General of the BBC and demand that John Cooper-Clarke get a permanent gig.  His show is now my new favourite ahead of Huey, but only another two to go


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 17, 2012)

It's not the Dad rock, it's their endless boring laughing-at-their-own-crap-jokes which is what needs fixing.


----------



## temper_tantrum (May 17, 2012)

I'm with you on John Cooper Clark. Shall we go and chain ourselves to the railings up in Salford Media City (ugh) ...


----------



## gabi (May 17, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> It's not the Dad rock, it's their endless boring laughing-at-their-own-crap-jokes which is what needs fixing.


 
Yes. I don't even notice what music they play tbh. Coz there aint much of it. It's just hilarious banter between two guys who clearly relish bouncing off each other. And my fucking god, it's hilarious.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2012)

Say Balearic one more time Lauren I dare you, I double dare you motherfucker


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 22, 2012)

Mark Radcliffe (and his various cronies, Kermode, Armitage, Newman, Hegley, Riley, Bailey, MacMillan) were the soundtrack to the most important years of my adolescence - so it pains me to say that he seems to have become an insufferable, boring, old witterer.  I can't abide him on 6Music, and I think he drags Maconie down into the depths of Smashie and Nicey in a way that Maconie doesn't do when he's on his own.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2012)

there was this hideous bit Radcliffe did when on his own the other day where he pretended to interact with a puppet. It was about as funny as bowel cancer and I think even he was ashamed of himself


----------



## fredfelt (May 22, 2012)

In the afternoons for me it's Radio 2 and Radio 3.  I cannot deal with the dull Radio 6 afternoon slots any more.

It's either than or 'listen again' to Lauren Laverne rather have Radcliffe droning on in the background.

I feel that Radio 1 has bouncers at the doors and I'm too old to get in.


----------



## gabi (May 23, 2012)

Today her theme is 'how are YOU coping with this hot weather?' which she's repeating after every song.

its 20 degrees you dick.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2012)

I wish someone would invent an automatic live Laverne cut-out filter, so I could listen to the radio without her fucking babbling on abut People's Playlists, Biorhythms and fucking Twitter.


----------



## London_Calling (May 23, 2012)

Haven't you posted variations on that sentence for 17 pages now


----------



## temper_tantrum (May 23, 2012)

I'm getting really bored of them playing the same station ident over and over and over again. Hearing Laverne solemnly intone 'no other station owes their listeners what WE owe OUR listeners AND EVERYBODY HERE KNOWS THAT' over and over and over and over afuckinggain is making me lose the will to live.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 23, 2012)

it is about as genuine as a werthers original grandads intent as well


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 23, 2012)

Morning Becomes Eclectic, starts in 5 minutes here:

http://www.kcrw.com/

It's better than Lamaq twattering on about gigs he went to in the nineties.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 23, 2012)

gabi said:


> Today her theme is 'how are YOU coping with this hot weather?' which she's repeating after every song.
> 
> its 20 degrees you dick.


 
She's from Sunderland, 20 degrees is hot.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 24, 2012)

oh fuck me, most excruciating interview ever. What do you do as two white northern radio guys when a clearly wasted old carribean man comes to some promo shit with you. Thats right lads, try to engage him in the whole skinhead chat about how punk and reggae fused. Wicked! Now play bob marley's 'punky reggae' and bump fists.

I don't pay my license (I don't, at all) for this level of shit.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2012)

It's turned into Radio One.


----------



## pesh (May 28, 2012)

Don Letts's show is alright...


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jun 3, 2012)

Enjoying Mark Ronson's first 'Month of Sundays' slot atm.


----------



## gabi (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh good, radcliffe/maconie has begun today's show in a comedy french accent. joy.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

temper_tantrum said:


> Enjoying Mark Ronson's first 'Month of Sundays' slot atm.


Shame he's got such a horrible, nasally, droney voice, though.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jun 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Shane he's got such a horrible, nasally, droney voice, though.


 
Yeah, he does sound REALLY unenthusiastic about the whole thing. But otoh at least he doesn't talk much and plays lots of records - that's the kind of behaviour I like in a DJ


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 6, 2012)

I can't stand that 'Teea Time, Theme Time' jingle. I want to throw things at the radio every time it comes on.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2012)

its the duck squeak at the end that does it. Smashy and fucking Nicey


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 11, 2012)

Radcliffe & Maconie are the epitome of everything that is shit about 6 Music. I hate them even more than Laverne. At least she occasionally plays a decent track.

Here's one of the lines from their hilarious tirade of laughing at their own jokes from today:
 _"Have you ever pierced the ear of composer Philip Glass, let us know"_

FFS. You unfunny cockends.


----------



## gabi (Jun 11, 2012)

That's comedy gold compared to the other day's show where they were experimenting presenting in foreign accents


----------



## PlaidDragon (Jun 11, 2012)

I actually quite enjoy it, considering I've been forced to endure Radio One for the last year. Plus Keaveny read one of my tweets out this morning, which made me secretly quite happy (sad I know).


----------



## gabi (Jun 12, 2012)

I really hope editor's not listening to 6 this morning. Lauren's spent half the morning discussing in depth Apple's announcements yesterday..


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, she has got an iPad and an iPhone. She's said so many times.
Happily, I wasn't listening to today's promo special.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

PlaidDragon said:


> I actually quite enjoy it, considering I've been forced to endure Radio One for the last year. Plus Keaveny read one of my tweets out this morning, which made me secretly quite happy (sad I know).


 Keaveny should get back to the land of hospital radio where he belongs. He is painfully unfunny.


----------



## savoloysam (Jun 12, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I can't stand that 'Teea Time, Theme Time' jingle. I want to throw things at the radio every time it comes on.


 
Errrr but didn't like George Lamb?


----------



## PlaidDragon (Jun 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Keaveny should get back to the land of hospital radio where he belongs. He is painfully unfunny.


 
I quite like him actually.


----------



## junglevip (Jun 12, 2012)

Don Letts does the best show on 6, even if he does sound like an account when he talks


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 13, 2012)

savoloysam said:


> Errrr but didn't like George Lamb?


 
Lamb knowingly wound people up, took the piss out of interviewees, played ragga and did air horns ironically. He was the opposite of everything else that was on 6 Music during the day while he was on. Personally I found that quite entertaining - a hell of a lot more than two middle aged blokes laughing at their own crap jokes.

But I accept that he wasn't for everyone.


----------



## El Sueno (Jun 13, 2012)

I want to like Keaveny. Just wish his jokes were funny. Same with Laverne, I used to have a soft spot for her but it's diminishing to microscopic proportions with every frothy, inane piece of banter she lets spill from her pretty lips. I wish she'd just play good music and shut up, but maybe that's just me being old fashioned.

Roll on the weekends, and the evenings too to a certain extent. But that's when I'm out doing stuff, I want my radio top quality _all through the day_ because I absolutely hate my job, is that too much to ask?


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 13, 2012)

Why do you all listen to that? If you want an indie (for want of a better word) station stream KEXP from Seattle.

www.kexp.org


----------



## El Sueno (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm lazy. That's where you come in, I'll check that station tomorrow - ta.

I'm stuck now Danny Baker's off BBC London, there's a gap in my afternoon needs filling.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 13, 2012)

El Sueno said:


> I'm lazy. That's where you come in, I'll check that station tomorrow - ta.
> 
> I'm stuck now Danny Baker's off BBC London, there's a gap in my afternoon needs filling.


 
"John in the Morning" on KEXP is pretty cheery. It's pretty weird listening to it with eight hours time difference. He's on 2pm UK time (6am in Seattle).
I quite like listening to the night time jocks in the morning (my time)


----------



## El Sueno (Jun 13, 2012)

Sounds like a plan, quite like the idea of a morning show to perk me up in the afternoon.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jun 14, 2012)

On the subject of streaming stations - from the US East Coast WFMU is also worth a listen. It's listener-supported, non-commercial radio station. Although there was one presenter who seemed to giggle annoyingly a little too much; from my experience, you're more likely to hear really long pauses by the presenters  The only show I can remember the name of listening to is the *ahem* Music To Spazz By with Dave The Spazz.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm convinced 6music would GAIN listeners if the DJ's weren't allowed to speak.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 14, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Why do you all listen to that? If you want an indie (for want of a better word) station stream KEXP from Seattle.
> 
> www.kexp.org


 
I'll take a look at that. I listen to KCRW's music shows in Los Angeles, do you ever listen to Morning Becomes Eclectic? The 24 hour station ''Eclectic 24" is pretty good too online.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 14, 2012)

pinkychukkles said:


> On the subject of streaming stations - from the US East Coast WFMU is also worth a listen. It's listener-supported, non-commercial radio station. Although there was one presenter who seemed to giggle annoyingly a little too much; from my experience, you're more likely to hear really long pauses by the presenters  The only show I can remember the name of listening to is the *ahem* Music To Spazz By with Dave The Spazz.


 
And you can stream it in iTunes. When KEXP has a dodgy moment I can just click onto WFMU



skyscraper101 said:


> I'll take a look at that. I listen to KCRW's music shows in Los Angeles, do you ever listen to Morning Becomes Eclectic? The 24 hour station ''Eclectic 24" is pretty good too online.


 
Seems that comes up as a pop-up player rather than an iTunes stream. I sometimes have so many windows open in my browser for work I much prefer iTunes streams. Looks good though.

And, YES, 6 Music would get more listeners if they gagged the DJs.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 14, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I'm convinced 6music would GAIN listeners if the DJ's weren't allowed to speak.


 
I like listening to Cerys, Don, Huey and (solo) Maconie.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 14, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> I like listening to Cerys, Don, Huey and (solo) Maconie.


 
Well remember to tweet this regularly, the word must know


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 14, 2012)

Meanwhile in the past half hour KEXP have played Cold Specks, Helios, The Shackeltons and other fine stuff while the night time DJ gets on with her emailing, coming on air every fifteen minutes or so to recap the last four tunes.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 14, 2012)

The thing with American radio though, good as many stations are, the time zone is different, the news bulletins are less relevant, there's just a lack of all the things which make 6 Music good for listening to in the UK, if only they'd sort out their DJs.


----------



## El Sueno (Jun 14, 2012)

Yep KEXP has been a nice change this afternoon. I'll keep coming back to 6 just for it's BBC warmth and familiarity, but it's nice to have options of an afternoon. Thanks for the tip twistedAM.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 15, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Well remember to tweet this regularly, the word must know


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 19, 2012)

That bloody ad for punk they keep playing. It sounds so fake, like something from Stella Street... what's with the silly voices?


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2012)

That twat on now is a fucking disgrace.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2012)

oh god, where the two voices are competeing over wether new youk or lobdon had the most influence on the nascent genre. And you want new york to win because the bloke defending london has a bad parody of a w/c london accent circa 1979. Sort it out.


----------



## gabi (Jun 20, 2012)

ive had a week of Absolute fucking Radio due to an office rebellion over maconie/radcliffe. Even Laverne sounds like heaven right now.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2012)

I turned it on, heard that utter dickhead Shaun whatever his name is talking over an entire track of the Damned and turned it off again..


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2012)

Give Absolute radio its due, it does mean you don't need to buy 'greatest dadrock eva' compilation discs when you fancy some 80s power balladry


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 20, 2012)

editor said:


> I turned it on, heard that utter dickhead Shaun whatever his name is talking over an entire track of the Damned and turned it off again..


 
Radcliffe and Maconie put a dog barking on some of the tracks they play... and if I hear Radcliffe mention the "now defunct Radio 2" again, I'll switch to Steve bloody Wright.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Jun 21, 2012)

Keavney, Wright or Moyles? No choice for me really, got to be 6 Music. I know there's other stations but I literally can't stand ad-breaks every two songs, it makes me furious.


----------



## gabi (Jun 21, 2012)

The 6 music stings are even worse than an advert with talking fucking meerkat tho


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm giving Radio 1 another go after a long time. Being 8 hours behind means I usually miss the daytime shows anyway. Was listening to Benji B on my mobile while doing the shopping yesterday which was good.

Zane Lowe is actually slightly less annoying than Radcliffe & Maconie and actually plays better tunes, not counting the occasional teen-angst bands like 30 Seconds to Mars.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Jun 22, 2012)

I honestly can't think of one person in the world more annoying than Zane Lowe. I genuinely can't.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 22, 2012)

I know he's a twat. But compared to Radcliffe & Maconie....


----------



## gabi (Jun 22, 2012)

Nah, he's not a twat in actuality. Don't like his DJing style but hes a good sort in real life. Radclife and Maconie on the other hand. fucking hell. We should rename this thread actually. I dont hate laverne anywhere near as much as those two idiots. Can you imagine having a drink with them?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

zane simply comes across as intense. Which is OK, intense people are at least normal, just dialled up a bit. Radcliff and Maconie are just nobhead and northern


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 22, 2012)

Save your wrath for Radcliffe please -Maconie is a delight on his own, and The Freakzone is one of the best programmes on any station. It's just a shame he flips to tedious banter mode when put near Radcliffe.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

Radcliffe is actually amazingly shite on his own. Comes a cross like John from the comic 'garfiled misus garfield'


----------



## campanula (Jun 22, 2012)

blimey yes - i sometimes wondered if the Maconie from Freakzone was a quieter, more intense younger brother - paired with MR , both of them are unbearable arses.
I have gone back to 4 for long periods of the day when I want to dull the noise of the grand-daughter and her mum.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 24, 2012)

From Tim Ireland:

BBC Radio 6 just described Aretha Franklin singing 'Respect' as being 'from the movie Airplane... showing on Sky2 on Sunday night'.


----------



## Voley (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 25, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'm giving Radio 1 another go after a long time. Being 8 hours behind means I usually miss the daytime shows anyway. Was listening to Benji B on my mobile while doing the shopping yesterday which was good.


 
Like Benji B too.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2012)

Keavney is an utter cunt and should be taken off air and banished to the East Midlands Hospital Radio service at the earliest convenience. He is NOT FUNNY. He is not witty. He's just a party bore dickhead who thinks his pointless ramblings are hilarious.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey, lets go easy on hospital radio  

We don't want him either


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2012)

Why won't he stop talking? It's supposed to be a MUSIC STATION.


----------



## savoloysam (Aug 25, 2012)

He doesn't even talk he just mumbles incoherently.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2012)

For fuck's sake. These two chummy cunts should be taken off air NOW.

PLAY SOME MUSIC YOU UNFUNNY DICKHEADS.


----------



## gabi (Aug 30, 2012)

Are they doing skits today? Really? About kidneys and liver?


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2012)

Lordy, that Gaggle bunch are awful.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 3, 2012)

This is real:



> Newsnight's Gavin Esler talks to Mark and Stuart about his love of prog rock.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 3, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> This is real:


 
What's not to love about it?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 3, 2012)

_Newsnight's Gavin Esler talks to Mark and Stuart about his love of prog rock._


----------



## gabi (Sep 3, 2012)

The Radcliffe & Maconie Show has blocked my email address on their 'comments' page 

I've only emailed it about 5 times in 2 or 3 years requesting that they shut the fuck up and play some music


----------



## gabi (Sep 13, 2012)

what in gods name is this at the moment. shaun keaveny pretending to be lana del rey


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 13, 2012)

editor said:


> Keavney is an utter cunt and should be taken off air and banished to the East Midlands Hospital Radio service at the earliest convenience. He is NOT FUNNY. He is not witty. He's just a party bore dickhead who thinks his pointless ramblings are hilarious.


 
Yup. I'm now starting to find him insufferable. His constant witterings about his weight and and what he's eating in a kind of self deprecating (but not) way just make me want to put my foot through the radio and send him the bill. Party bore is bang on. I'll just whack my iPod in the mornings now ta.


----------



## gabi (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh this belinda carlisle cover is even funnier


----------



## savoloysam (Sep 13, 2012)

Insufferable great word for him. Lame and annoying beyond all reason. Mind you the whole BBC6 thing has gone right down hill over the last few years.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 13, 2012)

It's as if all that Save 6 Music was for nothing.


----------



## Libertad (Sep 16, 2012)

Huey's on fire this afternoon, funk out you mothers


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 28, 2012)

Is it possible that Sean Keavney is depressed? I certainly think he has low self esteem. His self deprecating humour, due to his lack of funniness, seems to indicate a degree of self loathing. It's possible he actually realises how bad he is. The music is good but the talking is terrible, like all of 6Music. A simple solution would be to sack him and move Hawkins up. I think everyone would be happier, not least Keavney.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2012)

She sounds like she's talking to five year olds at the moment.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 3, 2012)

That's just how she speaks, isn't it?


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2012)

The Boy said:


> That's just how she speaks, isn't it?


She seems to get worse when there's live bands and a crowd involved.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 3, 2012)

Ah, I see.  I thought it was her awful interview technique that was being questioned.


----------



## gabi (Oct 3, 2012)

it does seem a shame that the weekend DJs seemingly pulled 6 back from the dead and the weekday DJs are killing it again. is it a different controller?

im honestly enjoying Absolute waaaaaaay more these days and that's a sorry state of affairs.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2012)

can't stand the adverts and prevelance of dadrock on Absolute


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2012)

Can't do adverts.


----------



## gabi (Oct 3, 2012)

There's not actually many adverts on Absolute. very few in fact.

They have different stations for different decades. I like the 80s one. 90s too. old fucker.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2012)

That Jeff Lyod is that rare thing, a DJ who is actually funny. But the adverts rule it out.


----------



## gabi (Oct 3, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> That Jeff Lyod is that rare thing, a DJ who is actually funny. But the adverts rule it out.


 
I'll take one minute of adverts every 30 minutes over 10 minutes of Radcliffe & Maconie being hilarious between every song


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't like listening to decade-themed stations either. I want to hear old and new.


----------



## gabi (Oct 3, 2012)

You won't much of either on 6 during the day


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2012)

you will with lavergne, annoying though she is.



maconie and whatsisface proper spank the radio 2 theme, interspersed with playlisted new music.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 3, 2012)

I wonder how many Moyles listeners have re-tuned to Keaveny...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 3, 2012)

Anyone managed to view the whole Bat For Lashes session from today?  Can only find the single online & nowt at all on red button.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 4, 2012)

I had to turn the radio off because they were going on about Bat for Lashes so much. An average singer song writer not worth the relentless spiel.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 4, 2012)

^ wrongness 

I don't like 'Laura' much, but she has an amazing voice and is great live.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 4, 2012)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I wonder how many Moyles listeners have re-tuned to Keaveny...


 
And then tuned back to R1 when they realised it was possible to be as banal as Moyles without a posse or any celebrities


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 4, 2012)

^ more wrongness 

Never listen to a dog.

Did you ever have the misfortune to hear Moyles?  He could talk for the best part of half an hour without playing a record.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 4, 2012)

How hard is it? Just play the music FFS. The chitchat is unwelcome. Any station that gets this, while introducing me to new stuff and providing enough context/intro to give added value, will get the loyalty of my ears.

'Celebrity DJs' meanwhile can fuck off with their blabber.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 5, 2012)

Johnny Vodka said:


> ^ more wrongness
> 
> Never listen to a dog.
> 
> Did you ever have the misfortune to hear Moyles? He could talk for the best part of half an hour without playing a record.


 
TBH no, I listened to half a show in 2006 but couldn't hack it. I thought the weird thing about Moyles when I listened to it that time was the 'ironic' references and stylistic similarity to the DLT/Bates era of R1 including the jingles. It was like he was subconsciously projecting the fact he was dated, past it, useless, unfunny and should be sacked. It only took them another 6 years to get it. By that metric we should be stuck with Keavney for a decade.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 5, 2012)

And Steve Lamaq is a boring old anorak.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 7, 2012)

All the daytime DJs could should be axed if you ask me.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 7, 2012)

It is the only station that could get excited about playing old Longpigs songs.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 7, 2012)

But it's 'Sheffield Day!' I'd still rather listen to someone drop a canteen of cutlery off Stanage Edge than listen to Radcliffe and Maconie though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 7, 2012)

steve lamaq has some features and phone ins that sound like shit thread ideas


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 7, 2012)

King Biscuit Time said:


> But it's 'Sheffield Day!'


 
I don't care what day it is.    Admittedly, I bought a couple of Longpigs singles back in the day but I can't believe anyone still finds value in them now.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2012)

Keaveny is just *awful*. A smug unfunny pointless fifth rate 'comic'. Anyone doing 'comedy' voiceovers to fucking Star Wars sound effects in 2012 should be despatched to the nearest job centre.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 7, 2012)

can't listen to 6 music before 10 pm weekdays cosof keveny


Dunno whats going on with the croonery dirges today


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2012)

The woman doing the weekly extended Apple advert is even worse than the bloke they had.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 9, 2012)

I tuned into XFM for the first time in ages the other day, and Mary Anne Hobbs was creaming herself over just about every band going. She really has jumped the shark spectacularly, I remember quite liking her on the breezeblock a few years back.

I was quite chuffed to work out how to get 6 Music here on the car stereo through a bluetooth/tuneIn/4G combo on my phone, however being 8 hrs behind means that Steve Lamacq is on during my drive to work


----------



## gabi (Oct 14, 2012)

Jarvis is currently jumping the shark even more spectacularly. We've had 15 minutes of a reading of Winnie the Pooh, and it's still going.

Fuck off dickhead.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

Who's the deadly dull bloke being interviewed now?


----------



## evildacat (Oct 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Who's the deadly dull bloke being interviewed now?


Kid something i believe i caught, sounded pretty stoned.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm surprised Guy Garvey gets so little mention on this thread. 

My radio 6 listening is generally limited to weekends/late evenings and he's the worst as far as I'm concerned. Did you know he's the lead singer of Elbow? The lead singer? Of Elbow?


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh, you mean the fat bloke who sings for that shite band? Elbow is it?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes, I think he mentioned on air once that he is the lead singer of a band. I think it might be Elbow. He should mention more often to make sure everyone knows.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 15, 2012)

on the Plus side they've gortLou Reed in to do a few shows soon, that should be good


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 15, 2012)

Lou Reed, the lead singer of The Velvet Underground?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 15, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> on the Plus side they've gortLou Reed in to do a few shows soon, that should be good


I listened to one the other day - it's basically two drug-addled old chaps talking to each other very slowly but it was good and I enjoyed the music they were playing.


----------



## gabi (Oct 15, 2012)

Cunts don't come much more cunty than Lou Reed. Fuck 6music.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 15, 2012)

Perhaps he's going to talk about his next exciting project with Metallica.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2012)

Wish that northern twat Marc Riley would shut the fuck up. I had to turn off the radio.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 8, 2012)

Is the fact that he is "northern" significant / relevant?


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Is the fact that he is "northern" significant / relevant?


Yes because he makes a massive deal about that.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 10, 2012)

He was better when he was Lard.  Together Mark & Lard were great. Apart? Hmmm.

At least today is a Gilles Peterson day.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 17, 2012)

Adam amusing Buxton paired with Edith unfunny Bowman


i reserve judgement for now


----------



## Mapped (Nov 17, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Adam amusing Buxton paired with Edith unfunny Bowman
> 
> 
> i reserve judgement for now


 
I can have too much of Buxton sometimes and I say that as a person who goes to his Bug music video evenings regularly. I've only listened to this for about 10mins though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 17, 2012)

wheeling out the old bowie anecdotes


----------



## Mapped (Nov 17, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> wheeling out the old bowie anecdotes


 
Heard them 1,000,000 times before


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 17, 2012)

Quite enjoying this show, much better than John Holmes guy (who'd have me switching off).


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 17, 2012)

Jon Holmes is a bellend.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 17, 2012)

I was prepared to go into 'outraged listener' mode for A&E but thought it was OK in the end.

Did anyone else note Nemones self absorbed whinings about how 'she really liked Manchester but couldn't make doing the show there work'. It grated for two reasons, firstly don't go on about liking Manchester so much if you can't be arsed to go there to do your show. And secondly we don't care that you are leaving. When Ed Stourton left Today it wasn't mentioned until the end of the show and then someone else said 'thats Ed's last show, thanks Ed' which is THE dignified way to go...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2012)

Yay, nemones leaving, she is boring as hell


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 18, 2012)

Who's taking her place?  I don't mind her; she seems to like her dance music more than other presenters on the station.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2012)

Turned on the radio, heard that twat Adam doing a desperately unfunny song about broccoli while his dull co-host added some pointless comments on top. Turned off.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 24, 2012)

It's actually an okay-ish show.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 24, 2012)

It's OK today in my hungover state


----------



## Mapped (Dec 16, 2012)

That shit Ocean Colour Scene live gig they just played made me moan


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2012)

edith bowman is tres bland but not annoying


----------



## The Boy (Dec 16, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> edith bowman is tres bland but not annoying


 
IS she the cunt that does the voiceovers for the Persil ads? Can't stand her if it is.

edit:  For bring a pain in the arse, not for the persil voiceovers.  Although don't help, obvs.


----------



## gabi (Dec 17, 2012)

i quite like the bowman/buxton combo. i previously hated buxton when he worked with that other guy. but he seems much more funny/mellow with her.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Dec 17, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm sure she's absolutely lovely in person and all that, but there's only so many times I can be implored to fucking "Twitter in what you think" in a morning, or hear about her husband, or her kid.
> 
> The show is on BBC 6 Music. Not BBC 6 "Twitter us NOW" (with a bit of) Music.


i turn off if i see that she is on.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 6, 2013)

So Mary Anne Hobbs is now doing breakfast at the weekends...  I really wish she'd stop over-enthusing about everything.


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 6, 2013)

Johnny Vodka said:


> So Mary Anne Hobbs is now doing breakfast at the weekends... I really wish she'd stop over-enthusing about everything.


 
Since when did 6music become the new Radio 1 retirement home?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 6, 2013)

El Sueno said:


> Since when did 6music become the new Radio 1 retirement home?


 
I don't have a huge problem with that.  There has been, and still are, some good specialist DJs on radio one.  Gilles Peterson's show is probably my current fave on 6 music.  I don't mind Hobbs and I think she knows her stuff, but the over enthusing does my head in after a while.  I'm surprised there's no weirdy electronica/dubstep on her show now - thought she would have crammed a little of that in somehow.


----------



## gabi (Jan 6, 2013)

jarvis cocker is now officially the most irritating dj, playing the least amount of actual music, on 6music. an achievement.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jan 6, 2013)

gabi said:


> jarvis cocker is now officially the most irritating dj, playing the least amount of actual music, on 6music. an achievement.



Thank god, I thought I was the only person who felt this way!


----------



## gabi (Jan 6, 2013)

it seems like sacrilege to say so. but im afraid 5 minute long recordings from the 50s of posh people talking about the planets or whatever he was doing this afternoon when i tuned in just AINT cool. surely he could play those on his website if he wanted... not on a publically funded *music* station.

cerys in the morning was wonderful though.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 13, 2013)

So which one of these did you vote for?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/6music/vote/100-greatest-hits/

I've already voted for The Killers ten times.


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2013)

Fucking hell. Mark Thomas is currently being "interviewed" but he can hardly get a word in edgeways.

Edgeways. That's a funny word.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh dear.  6 Music listeners vote Coldplay's 'Clocks' as the best song of the last decade.


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 1, 2013)

"We don't work music, we play music".  

I'm not a violent person but on hearing Paul McArtnery endlessly repeating this line on a trail for R6 makes me want to break things.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Feb 1, 2013)

I know what you mean.
Adam Buxton made me laugh taking the piss out of that McCartney contribution a few weeks back on the show he does with Edith Bowman on Satdee mornings.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 1, 2013)

fuck off vampire weekend you novelty act


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 1, 2013)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Oh dear. 6 Music listeners vote Coldplay's 'Clocks' as the best song of the last decade.


 
This I find completely perplexing. I can't recall hearing Coldplay played much at all on 6 Music......


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 1, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> "We don't work music, we play music".
> 
> I'm not a violent person but on hearing Paul McArtnery endlessly repeating this line on a trail for R6 makes me want to break things.


 
Townsend can fuck off too

"A broadcaster with almost no sensorial mandate or agenda"

WHAT DOES THAT EVEN MEAN?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 1, 2013)

felixthecat said:


> This I find completely perplexing. I can't recall hearing Coldplay played much at all on 6 Music......


 
Maybe they've stopped playing them so much now?  Hopefully this isn't a cue to play more...  It's the kind of result I'd expect from a radio 1 or 2 poll, though, to be fair, the top 20 or so had its share of not quite so big bands.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 1, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Townsend can fuck off too
> 
> "A broadcaster with almost no sensorial mandate or agenda"
> 
> WHAT DOES THAT EVEN MEAN?


 
'censorial'?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 1, 2013)

bookless cunt


----------



## readergirl (Feb 2, 2013)

Bloody referrals to Facebook constantly. I don't want or need FB


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2013)

Fuck's sake. Why can't this fucking twat play just one song?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 3, 2013)

editor said:


> Fuck's sake. Why can't this fucking twat play just one song?


 
Is this the Colin Murray show you're referring to?


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes. What the fuck is he doing?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh, isn't this the 'soundscape' thing, so the second 30 minutes is no DJs, just recorded audio (but more than just music, as I understand it)?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes, that's it.  I don't mind it, actually.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 3, 2013)

He'd better work in some duelling banjos.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 3, 2013)

(I'm not actually listening btw, just heard about it earlier in the week and did the maths between what day it was and editor's comments )


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh, isn't this the 'soundscape' thing, so the second 30 minutes is no DJs, just recorded audio (but more than just music, as I understand it)?


I'm all for 30 minutes with no DJs, but a relentless stream of 20 second bursts of unrelated songs with random samples stuck on top is supremely fucking irritating. It's like listening to a self-obsessed, attention-challenged speedfreak in charge of Spotify.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 3, 2013)

Maybe I won't seek it out on iPlayer then...

I believe Murray described it as "a bit experimental".


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2013)

Novelty sound samples, political speeches stripped of all context and meaning and turned into entertainment, and now the fucking Star Wars theme. 

I've had to turn it off.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 3, 2013)

I can't remember what the theme was supposed to be toda... Oh wait, it's 'America', in honour of the Superbowl


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 3, 2013)

nice to hear 'the revolution will not be televised' on t'radio


----------



## Idaho (Feb 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Novelty sound samples, political speeches stripped of all context and meaning and turned into entertainment, and now the fucking Star Wars theme.
> 
> I've had to turn it off.


It's the kind of pop history that I fucking hate. Cliché and crude juxtaposition. 

History is not a sequence of stage managed events with a catchy soundtrack. Absolute shit.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2013)

Idaho said:


> It's the kind of pop history that I fucking hate. Cliché and crude juxtaposition.
> 
> History is not a sequence of stage managed events with a catchy soundtrack. Absolute shit.


It's also supremely disrespectful to the people, the politics and the musicians he tore into little soundbite-sized bits for his utterly pointless mix.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 4, 2013)

History as montage is very popular. I blame the rock and roll years.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Feb 4, 2013)

I blame Richard Adam Curtis


----------



## belboid (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...music-regrets-trying-to-be-good-2013020458456


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 10, 2013)

Enjoyed Roots Manuva there.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 10, 2013)

Colin Murray's soundscape is the biggest pile of horseshit to be forced through the 6music airwaves yet.

You could say it's experimental, but you'd be wrong to do so because it's like some half arsed teenage mixtape knocked together with youtube. It's also a load of fucking wank. Just bring your ears. Then stick a wad of bog roll in each one and go and lie down in the road until it's all over.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Colin Murray's soundscape is the biggest pile of horseshit to be forced through the 6music airwaves yet.


Yep. It's unimaginative, pointless, self indulgent shite. Radio gets turned off as soon as he starts this crap up. It's just awful.  I want to hear songs, not Stars on fucking 45.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2013)

Fuck's sake Jarvis. Stop waffling on about the tube.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Feb 10, 2013)

Well I for one love Shawn Keaveny. He totally cracks me up and I'd be a teensy bit in love with him if he weren't the spitting image of my dead grandad!


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2013)

Dr Nookie said:


> Well I for one love Shawn Keaveny


You may be the only one. He's as funny as pigeon shit on your chips.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 10, 2013)

Dr Nookie said:


> Well I for one love Shawn Keaveny. He totally cracks me up and I'd be a teensy bit in love with him if he weren't the spitting image of my dead grandad!


 
I like him too.  Just compare to the shite breakfast shows on R1 and 2. Funny guy without being 'wacky'.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Feb 10, 2013)

editor said:


> You may be the only one. He's as funny as pigeon shit on your chips.


 
Look, I'm the kind of girl who still finds the Russ Abbott 'Atmosphere' video hilarious, so sophisticated and cerebral humour isn't really my thing!  Anyway you gerroff the lovely Keaveny. I heart him!


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2013)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I like him too. Just compare to the shite breakfast shows on R1 and 2. Funny guy without being 'wacky'.


But the _whole point_ of BBC Radio 6 is that it's supposed to be nothing like R1 and R2. At least that's what I thought when I signed the petition for it to carry on.

Thank 'eavens for http://www.britify.com/ - all the songs without the tiresome failed hospital radio comedian and his unfunny Star Wars theme tunes and failed 'I Kiss You On Both Cheeks' catchphrases.

Dr Nookie even Russ Abbot is funnier than Keaveny!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 10, 2013)

editor said:


> But the _whole point_ of BBC Radio 6 is that it's supposed to be nothing like R1 and R2. At least that's what I thought when I signed the petition for it to carry on.


 
And it isn't.  So your point is...?   Keaveny's show is the sort of thing I like to listen to at breakfast: amusing without being wacky, talks a little rather than so much you want to kill him to play the next tune, and the music's generally very good. I honestly don't see the problem.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Feb 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Dr Nookie even Russ Abbot is funnier than Keaveny!


 
What do you mean '_even_ Russ Abbot' - this is the man who gave us the comedy gold that is 'Julio Doubleglazias' after all! 

(I'm sorry, that actually does make me laugh! )


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2013)

Johnny Vodka said:


> And it isn't. So your point is...?  Keaveny's show is the sort of thing I like to listen to at breakfast: amusing without being wacky, talks a little rather than so much you want to kill him to play the next tune, and the music's generally very good. I honestly don't see the problem.


Saying "I kiss you on both cheeks" and playing the Stars Wars theme tune every fucking show.

Yeah, that's not wacky at all.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Saying "I kiss you on both cheeks" and playing the Stars Wars theme tune every fucking show.
> 
> Yeah, that's not wacky at all.


 
Wacky!  Better call Timmy Mallet!


----------



## Dr Nookie (Feb 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Saying "I kiss you on both cheeks" and playing the Stars Wars theme tune every fucking show.
> 
> Yeah, that's not wacky at all.


 
Is he really doing this?! My DAB has been broken for about a month and bizarrely will only tune to Absolute 90's or a Christian radio station, so I've not listened to my beloved Keaveny for a while. Not sure I've heard him do either of those things.

I'm just gutted he can no longer do his hilarious Jimmy Saville impersonation. Always tickled me that one (waits for editor to combust...)


----------



## Favelado (Feb 10, 2013)

editor said:


> You may be the only one. He's as funny as pigeon shit on your chips.


 
He's funny on the whole. "Middle-aged shout-outs" really used to crack me up.

edit - Colin Murray on the other hand. Well, one sacking this month - I predict more in the future. He's a bit of a bollock.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2013)

Dr Nookie said:


> Is he really doing this?!


Every time I've listened to him, that fucking Star Wars theme plays out at some point as he talks shit on top, and although I rarely make it to the end of his show, every time I have he's ended it with his 'thigh-slapping' catchphrase.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 10, 2013)

Nope, don't think Keavney is funny either.

It's like he's been told what funny is by someone else and feels like he should give it a go because everyone else is doing, but ultimately he doesn't really care or understand.

Keavney attempting funny is like Peter Mannion trying to get to grips with social media.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Feb 10, 2013)

No Keavney in the mornings here either - I'm not for music that early in the morning, a strict middle-aged diet of the Today programme on Radio 4 fits the bill. The only times that takes a turn for the worst is when John Humphreys is interviewing someone political who, naturally, fail to give any sort of straight answer - then it can get a bit stressful as a listener until it's over.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 11, 2013)

Dr Nookie said:


> Well I for one love Shawn Keaveny. He totally cracks me up and I'd be a teensy bit in love with him if he weren't the spitting image of my dead grandad!


How old are you?


----------



## Dr Nookie (Feb 11, 2013)

teuchter said:


> How old are you?


 
Old enough not to feel the need to alter my opinions to gain everyone's approval!


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm not sure what is the most annoying: Colin Murray's soundscape or the oft-repeated trailer for the stinking pile of shite.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 13, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm not sure what is the most annoying: Colin Murray's soundscape or the oft-repeated trailer for the stinking pile of shite.


 
Perhaps it's more 'experimental' than we're giving Colin Murray credit for. Perhaps the experiment is to find out what happens when you pollute the nations airwaves with trailers for a pile of shite radio show constantly for week after week.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2013)

Now Laverne's gone all mumsy shouty because SHE'S AT A GIG.

Oh, and now it's Richard Hawley playing. There's an unexpected treat. Never hear him on BBC6.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 14, 2013)

tell you what, whenever Namones on watch for the 'OOOH' count. She does this contrived gasp of awe after every track she feels deserves it.

now I've mentioned it you won't be able to not notice it and it will annoy you as much as it does me


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 14, 2013)

I still listen on Sundays. Marvellous; every day should be like that.

So tell me, has the weekday quality gone way down in the last 3 months or what?


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 14, 2013)

I was listening to R6 about 11pm on Monday night and there was I think a Irish DJ on (not Colin Murphy)..anyone know who he is? I listened for about 30 minutes and he played cracking records none of which I knew. I tuned into Lauren from about 10.30 this morning and thoroughly enjoyed the Richard Hawley session.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2013)

"Our adorable guests...."   

Oh great. Another advert for another show.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 15, 2013)

Editor, if you want to be less annoyed my suggested solution is to not listen to R6 in the daytime. It works for me.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Editor, if you want to be less annoyed my suggested solution is to not listen to R6 in the daytime. It works for me.


I like to listen to live radio when I work and this is - sadly - is still the best I've found.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 15, 2013)

Is there not an online station you could listen to (presuming you can listen via a such-enabled device)?

Something like Dandelion or WFMU? Or one the of the myriad I'm not even aware of? Dunno if you'd get UK news, if that's part of the reason for listening live, mind.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 15, 2013)

Resonance FM?


----------



## pinkychukkles (Feb 17, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> or WFMU?


Well worth trying, although even there, despite there being no adverts, a couple of the presenters can be annoying but it's an excellent public funded radio station.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 18, 2013)

Colin Murphy was dreadful yesterday and the news today sounds like it is being read out by a game show host!


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2013)

I refused to turn on BBC6 yesterday for fear of hearing that prick Murray do his ludicrous soundscape.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 18, 2013)

Johnny Vodka said:


> talks a little rather than so much you want to kill him


 
he could say one word per show and i'd still want to kill him. between keaveny and emeli sande, my reflexes have honed to lightning speed and i can now leap across a room to switch over within half a second of hearing either of them.

still enjoying lauren laverne, still wish lamacq would laleave, still love tom ravenscroft.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 18, 2013)

are they all scabbing today?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 18, 2013)

Nope, it's news only out today. But that's never stopped Lamacq _et al_ before has it?


----------



## belboid (Feb 18, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Nope, it's news only out today. But that's never stopped Lamacq _et al_ before has it?


just read the History of the NME book, and in there he was always a staunch supporter of the strikes. 

And then he got famous, I guess.  Twat.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 18, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Nope, it's news only out today. But that's never stopped Lamacq _et al_ before has it?


Lauren Laverne and Gideon Coe didn't cross the picket line.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 18, 2013)

good on them, laurens annoying as fuck but fair play


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 18, 2013)

editor said:


> I refused to turn on BBC6 yesterday for fear of hearing that prick Murray do his ludicrous soundscape.


 
What the fek is fekking Colin Murray doig on Radio6? didn't he sacrifice his entirely theoretical musical credibility to become the BBC's ubiquitous 'Mr Sport'. 6Music is becoming a radio one retirement home. I can't imagine the presence of Radcliffe & Riley is anything to do with what listeners actually want to hear. And if I wanted to here the drone that is Steve Lamaq I'd go to my nearest crap pub and find an ex roadie to talk to about 1970's guitar cases with because at least then I'd be able to drink heavily whilst being bored to tears..


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 18, 2013)

Riley's show is fantastic as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 18, 2013)

When he appears in the nonstop self aggrandising 6Music adverts saying 'who'd want to hear a show presented by a dullard like me' I wonder 'who indeed'. Now I know.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm sure she must be someone famous and dead cool and all that, but the voice of the woman who's on now is_ unbelievably_ grating.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 19, 2013)

That woman who reads out press releases 'presents' Techno-how on Laverne's show. 

The worst kind of student radio tosh.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 24, 2013)

Please never play the fucking Parma Violets again.   Utterly dire indie landfill that seems to be on all the time.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2013)

So she just faded out Bowie's 'I'd Rather Be High' - the first time I'd heard it - for some indie landfill shite.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 4, 2013)

And we give her money to do that.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 4, 2013)

They should stop playing Parma Violets.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2013)

That fucking Gideon Coe 'Day In The Life' advert that goes on for an eternity. Shut the fuck up, you unfunny twat.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 11, 2013)

I feel that R6 could be significantly improved simply by banning all presenters from looking at or mentioning Twitter whilst on air.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I feel that R6 could be significantly improved simply by banning all presenters from looking at or mentioning Twitter whilst on air.


And Facebook. Don't forget Facebook.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2013)

It is a shame. I really like Huey and (despite the 'soul shouting') the Craig Charles show but have stopped listening to other shows. It is by far the best music station out there but too annoying. 

BBC London died for me with Danny Baker getting the bullet so mainly just 4 and 4extra depending on time of day.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 11, 2013)

Saturday morning has been vastly improved by Cerys covering for Edith Bowman.


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 11, 2013)

editor said:


> That fucking Gideon Coe 'Day In The Life' advert that goes on for an eternity. Shut the fuck up, you unfunny twat.


 
That advert raised a smile for me.  And I really like his show - I often find myself pottering around the kitchen in the evening finding excuses to listen to him.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> That advert raised a smile for me.


Try hearing it six times.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 11, 2013)

I heard it one time and that was enough to raise a scowl from me.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I heard it one time and that was enough to raise a scowl from me.


It's on again, so that's it for BBC6 for the rest of the day.

*heads to Spotify


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 11, 2013)

I must say Keavney is growing on me. I start with Today, but switched to R2. for 3 minutes. Then I ended on Keavney. 'The Message' and a bit of Bjork in the morning was pretty good..


----------



## junglevip (Mar 14, 2013)

editor said:


> That fucking Gideon Coe 'Day In The Life' advert that goes on for an eternity. Shut the fuck up, you unfunny twat.


 
Cerys's ad bugs me.  Trying to sound wistful and pirates????  Not a bad show otherwise


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 17, 2013)

Cherys's show is the perfect way to ease yourself into a Sunday.  Poetry, food, all sorts of music and a beautiful voice.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 17, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> Cherys's show is the perfect way to ease yourself into a Sunday. Poetry, food, all sorts of music and a beautiful voice.


 
She don't play enough techno, but she's okay.  I'm quite enjoying Mary Anne's show - some awesome tunes.  I'm just about managing to switch off to how she gushes (  ) about everything. Gilles Peterson's show is still my favourite, though.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2013)

Fucks sake. They're still wasting valuable airtime with Gideon Coe's pitifully unfunny Day In The Life shit.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 19, 2013)

There's something about the ads on 6music that really boils my piss. Even for stuff I like.

All that 'my show is a treasure chest full of musical ingots' bollocks in breathy voices (I'm looking at you Matthews and Hobbs) even the slightly more vanilla ones are still infuriating. Even when they're for things I like. Is it that they play them too often? Or keep them going too long?


----------



## Favelado (Mar 19, 2013)

John Peel's 10 year beatification through Radio 6 ads will have finally come to an end I imagine now at least. A brilliant broadcaster and a catalyst for the UK music scene but I couldn't take anymore clips of his voice from beyond the grave bellowing out like a Monty Python god.

Is the nonce being written out of history?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 19, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Is it that they play them too often? Or keep them going too long?


 
It's that they play them at all. We can read listings if we want to find out what's on when, thanks. And I thought part of the point of the BBC was that there aren't interruptions for adverts all the time.


----------



## Mapped (Mar 21, 2013)

Not a moan, but I enjoyed Mary Anne Hobbs, Cerys and Huey on Sunday when I was chilling about the house. I hadn't really switched the station on for a while.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 21, 2013)

Who is this Steve Mason and who has he fucked at 6Music to get his boring record played so many times?


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2013)

Surely it's time to hear that hilarious take on A Day In The Life again? I haven't heard it for at least an hour now.

Might make a break from all the budsy chatting going on.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2013)

Katie Puckrik is about as annoying as a presenter can get.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2013)

That has to be one of the worst interviews I've ever heard on BBC6. She was supposed to be interviewing the woman from Goldfrapp but just talked about herself indeed, regaling detailed dull tales of how she used to dance in her basement when she was 8 years old.  Awful.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Katie Puckrik is about as annoying as a presenter can get.


 
I'm lovin' it!


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

Will those two babbling cunts please shut the fuck up.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh shit. Laverne's back and waffling on about her holidays and Game Of Thrones.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 8, 2013)

When 6 Music first started, wasn't its selling point that they did less talking and played more music than other radio channels? I don't think that's accurate anymore (if it ever was?)


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah, but since they were almost shut down, they cant afford the cost of playing as much music, so they have to talk more, cos the presenters get paid per hour not per word.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 8, 2013)

belboid said:


> yeah, but since they were almost shut down, they cant afford the cost of playing as much music, so they have to talk more, cos the presenters get paid per hour not per word.


 
That can't be true, can it? It sounds like you're joking, but it's plausible I suppose, so I'm not sure whether to believe it or not!


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2013)

No, I think its true.  Not sure what the current rates are, it was about £35 a record for radio 1 ten years ago, whereas the presenters are just on contracts. One record less per hour would save something like £300,000. Not to be sniffed at.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2013)

For once I can complement Laverne's show as the woman they have in doing the tech reviews actually mentions other platforms, unlike the last dull fanboy.


----------



## gabi (Apr 30, 2013)

Ha... I hadnt listened to 6 in the morning in ages. Tuned in this morning and went apeshit on the feedback button.

What the flying fuck. why the fuck are you talking about phones on a music station?!


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2013)

gabi said:


> What the flying fuck. why the fuck are you talking about phones on a music station?!


It stops Laverne talking about Tweeting for a few minutes.


----------



## gabi (Apr 30, 2013)

why cant she just play music? even interviews with musicians like lammo does in the evenings. phones. ffs.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 30, 2013)

I've been dabbling in radio 3


----------



## ddraig (May 14, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-22521663
Cerys wins award


> Former chart star turned DJ Cerys Matthews has been named top music radio broadcaster for her show on BBC 6 Music


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 14, 2013)

The best show on 6 is Gilles Peterson's IMO, but I'm guessing he didn't win owt.


----------



## dogDBC (Jun 23, 2013)

I need to have a quick moan about 6 Music. I like it, you see, so when it goes a bit wobbly I get grumpy. I don't live in the UK and when I'm having a bad day 6 Music sorts me out usually. Lauren Laverne is my getting in from work show and Radcliffe and Maconie is my evening show. I can't imagine it any other way.

Yesterday I heard the interview (from 2005) of Kate Bush by Mark Radcliffe. First time for me. Well, what can I say? I was riveted to it. I was so pleased that Kate Bush is every bit as I imagined her to be - no bloody push-over. She could be very short and very precise in her answers and Mark Radcliffe sounded like he was enjoying himself too. He got slapped on the wrist a few times by Kate and came back graciously in what was sometimes a rather genteel sparring match; a very nice conversation between two very knowledgeable people. Bloody good stuff.

Then something horrible happened to 6 Music while I was hanging the washing out.

Mary Anne Hobbs interviewing Josh Homme ('Hom-ay' apparently). The very last time I was in Brixton funnily enough was for QOTSA at The Academy in 2003. They were alright. Nothing to write home about, mind.

'I'll have a bit of this', I thought, as I padded back into the living room with a coffee and a biscuit.

This is the moan Part 1.

He's not a very interesting interviewee isn't the lad. It happens. Not his fault. Can't be good at everything. Mary Anne's questions were getting a bit 'Multi-Coloured Swap Shop' though. I half expected her to ask him what his favourite colour was, or his most embarrassing moment.

But then I started to get a feeling that she wasn't exactly at one remove from the guy. 'It's never to late to get this man into your life' she announced towards the end, That was just one of a number of cringey elements in the interview; reminiscing about the first time they met, calling him 'Joshua' and fawning over his every unsurprising and unrevealing answer. 'Get a room', I'm thinking, dunking my Hob-Nob.

Moan Part 2.

So about an hour ago, I'm about to start the ironing and went to 6 Music on the laptop. It was Mary Anne Hobbs and the _second_ part of her face-licking of Josh Homme (Hom-ay). _More_? How? He said next to bugger all in the first part!

I'm not going to listen to that. I'm not. There was barely enough for a 15 minute interview yesterday and that got stretched out for far too long - but there's more? Was he chained up in a cellar or something?

That's it really. I am whinged out for today.

Happy Sunday.


.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 23, 2013)

Mary Anne Hobbs is a bit sycophantic, but she plays some decent tunes, including some rather nice bit of techno just before 8 a.m. today.  I'd maybe, just maybe take her over Radcliffe and Maconie's unfunny ramblings.   Radcliffe used to be great when paired with Marc Riley, Maconie can be good on his own (thanks to his love for all sorts of weird shit), but together... hmm.  Still better than what's on radio 1 or 2 at the same time, though (not saying much!).


----------



## dogDBC (Jun 23, 2013)

Aye, I think it's all good really. 

Funny, isn't it?  Nowadays I can pillage YouTube and Spotify and what-not, making my own playlists and stuff, but radio is still there, still popular.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 23, 2013)

Cerys is on just now anyway.


----------



## dogDBC (Jun 23, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Cerys is on just now anyway.


 

Aye, she is.  I'm listening to some old foot-tappy music.  That's the thing.  I'd never hear it otherwise.


----------



## gabi (Jun 24, 2013)

6Music is soooo much better in a different time zone. the night time thing with chris hawkins is daytime here. he just plays a song, usually a good one and thats that. no bullshit. why cant it all be like that.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 24, 2013)

Hawkins is OK.

Here's a good idea for a show on 6music. No listener correspondance save for letters. If what you want to say isn't important enough to take 5 minutes to write down, invest 50p in a stamp and wait until the next day to be read then we don't want to hear it. Gideon Coe should take up this mantle.

Also - no items for which the name has been dreamt up first, and the item shoehorned around it. I'm looking at you Keaveny. Jim Jams Review, Small Claims Court, etc. Come up with a good idea first then give it a name you cunts.

Oh, and I generally listen to KEXP streaming in the mornings now. So while I'm getting ready for work I get someone in Seattle mumbling around midnight. Bliss.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes, we all know you're going to fucking Glastonbury Laverne.


----------



## strummerville (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm sure she's actually alright if you met her in real life, but she comes over appallingly as a radio presenter it has to be said. I find 6 Music's day output in the week unbearable. Keavney is about as funny as my feet, Laverne... and Radcliffe and Maconie just dont work as an afternoon slot, just sounds like 2 old men trying to be off beat and funny but it sounds way too laboured, Maconie is so much better on his prog show. Best is Cerys, followed by Riley. Radio 3 or Spotify for me in the morning and then switch over to Robert Elms.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2013)

strummerville said:


> I'm sure she's actually alright if you met her in real life, but she comes over appallingly as a radio presenter it has to be said. I find 6 Music's day output in the week unbearable. Keavney is about as funny as my feet, Laverne... and Radcliffe and Maconie just dont work as an afternoon slot, just sounds like 2 old men trying to be off beat and funny but it sounds way too laboured, Maconie is so much better on his prog show. Best is Cerys, followed by Riley. Radio 3 or Spotify for me in the morning and then switch over to Robert Elms.


 
Oh I'm sure she's probably quite bearable in real life, but Keavney is just plain awful and hideously unfunny. They should replace Radcliffe and Maconie with younger presenters who aren't endlessly prattling out dull anecdotes about indie bands that no one gives a fuck about anymore - and preferably ones that don't talk over each other all the time.


----------



## saovkhach (Jun 26, 2013)

I quite like her


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 26, 2013)

saovkhach said:


> I quite like her


 
She's okay.  I remember the cover of the first Kenickie album.


----------



## yani o (Jun 27, 2013)

get 'Rad Mac' or smashie & nicey off now and put them on some provisional evening show up norff. fed up with the dad jokes, and pathetic links.


----------



## yani o (Jun 27, 2013)

editor said:


> Will those two babbling cunts please shut the fuck up.


 
send them to north norwich digital now


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 27, 2013)

Somebody definitely turned Radcliffe's bollocks dial up to 11 today.

I actually went into another room and listened to Radio 3 instead. The presenters on Radio 3 don't feel the need to spend half the time making weak jokes about opera lyrics or Beethoven's haircut.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2013)

Shut up about fucking Glastonbury and play some fucking music woman.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2013)

I didn't mean fucking Mumford and Sons.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 27, 2013)

Festival season has not been kind to 6music. Every time I turn it on, there is some indistinct guitar-based blah with a limp crowd sound behind it. Whatever, whoever it is, it does them no favours.

On the other hand, Katie Puckrick can fill in for the awesomely-beautifully-incredibly annoying Mary Anne Hobbs forever as far as I'm concerned. Really enjoyed her show this morning.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 27, 2013)

Actually, yes, Katie Puckrik was great this morning. I don't think the pre 10am R6 slot on a Saturday is considered that prestigious but I enjoyed that.


----------



## gabi (Jul 28, 2013)

The overnight stuff is great. One benefit of being in a different time zone. They've been going through the 80s equivalent of desert island discs recently. With the likes of morrisery, Peter Gabriel etc.. Quite cool listening to them chatting about their contemporaries while still at the height of their powers.

As soon as London wakes up though, it's all downhill.


----------



## la ressistance (Jul 28, 2013)

Mark Riley is really getting on my tits. I don't give a fuck what's on your tshirt you bellend.
They need to do what radio 2 does with its seven o clock slot and have a different dj/ style every night.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 3, 2013)

I was annoyed at myself for finding Katie Puckrik well annoying but I didn't turn off and it all came good. I think she was chatting to someone and she played a Beach Boys track after and I just found the whole thing very pleasant and lovely. This is in stark contrast to 'hiya it's Liz' (my brother blahblahblah) whom I just find so rude to guests and a general up herself twunt. Why am I still listening...

I did have a great morning listening to Cerys on Sunday 7th July. I was in my garden sunbathing and got a shout out on her fab show.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2013)

Liz always crashes the vocals at the start or the end of a track to chat shit. get off


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor voles


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 4, 2013)

Josh homme ( or homm- may as every single presenter has discussed this week) was great. So much better than Jarvis, he's crap.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 4, 2013)

Mary Anne Hobbs is even worse than Nemone. Urgh.


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2013)

Shut the fuck up about Breaking fucking Bad, ffs. You're a music station, not a US TV drama discussion show.


----------



## gabi (Aug 14, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Mary Anne Hobbs is even worse than Nemone. Urgh.



Mary Anne Hobbs either sounds on the verge of a massive orgasm or a massive nervous breakdown. Both of which are kinda hot. She can stay.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 14, 2013)

gabi said:


> Mary Anne Hobbs either sounds on the verge of a massive orgasm or a massive nervous breakdown. Both of which are kinda hot. She can stay.


 
She's a little over-praising, but has good taste.


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2013)

Fuck's sake. Just turned it on and she's still banging on about fucking Breaking Bad. Shut up Laverne.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 15, 2013)

Laurene Laverne is basically a human facebook wall


----------



## teuchter (Aug 24, 2013)

I've much enjoyed the last hour of hip hop and apparently there is more to come over the weekend.


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 24, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I've much enjoyed the last hour of hip hop and apparently there is more to come over the weekend.


Yes yes yes there is. Love 6.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 28, 2013)

Why is Nemone doing dance music and Hobbs doing inane wittering? Surely it should be the other way round? I think the best thing would be to simply tardis all of the '99 radio one line up into radio 6..


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2013)

Fuck's sake. What a pointless, unfunny cunt that dickhead Shaun Keaven is, and he even brought in some guffawing sidekick today. *Awful* radio.


----------



## gabi (Sep 5, 2013)

i have radcliffe and maconie for my dinner time radio being in a different timezone. i can assure you that is much worse than sean keaveny.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 5, 2013)

those unfunny cunts should never have been allowed off radio 2- the station for truck drivers and old men.


when did 6 music become a retirement home for unwnted beeb DJ's?


----------



## aylee (Sep 5, 2013)

editor said:


> Fuck's sake. What a pointless, unfunny cunt that dickhead Shaun Keaven is, and he even brought in some guffawing sidekick today. *Awful* radio.


 
I get subjected to his show every morning as my wife's alarm goes off before mine most mornings and she has 6 Music on. Very occasionally, Keaveny plays a decent track on which has led me to discover an act, but mostly it's just inane impressions, stupid jingles, and idiotic banter with Matt IUsedToBeTheDrummerYesTheDrummerInFuckingMenswear Everett that make me want to smash the nice digital radio in our room into smithereens.

The whole beauty of BBC radio is the absence of adverts.  Just play the fucking music and shut up!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 5, 2013)

Incidentally - what's George Lamb up to these days? I haven't heard anything from him in years, which is good really because it shows that he's where he should be (ie nowhere near anything I would want to listen to).


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 5, 2013)

probably hoovering up gak and dining out on tales of his former glories. He used to have Westwood on every friday for five mins introducing some new hip hop. Regularly, the 50 year old bishops son would outwit Lamb. Thats got to hurt.


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 6, 2013)

editor said:


> Fuck's sake. What a pointless, unfunny cunt that dickhead Shaun Keaven is, and he even brought in some guffawing sidekick today. *Awful* radio.


It's a shame they don't just let Hawkins stay on till 10am.


----------



## gabi (Sep 7, 2013)

it's a crying fucking shame about the weekday DJ's. ive been listening to 6 at night (your time) and its infinitely better. loads of cool old live stuff etc. it should be a great station.

i have emailed to complain about radcliffe/maconie/laverne/apps/movie reviews etc in the past and they simply blocked my email address.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 7, 2013)

Marc Riley comes across as a good bloke, but his taste seems to be 99% lads with guitars.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 7, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Mary Anne Hobbs is even worse than Nemone. Urgh.



Hobbs is a superb DJ imo. Really like her show, her selections and delivery.

(I always thought Nemone was alright actually, I never really understood the hostility she received).

Can't listen to Laverne and Keaveny though.


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 8, 2013)

COCKers back. That's my Sundays ruined.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 9, 2013)

Sunday is gold as far as I'm concerned. One of my life's pleasures now that I am a skint mum of young children is spending Sundays in the kitchen, making a big roast dinner while listening to Cerys/Huey/Jarvis. It's Saturdays that suck balls, thanks to Gilles fucking Peterson.

steph I don't mind what Hobbs plays but her breathy oh-wow delivery makes me rage with the heat of the sun.

Nemone is just B O R I N G. Radcliffe and Maconie ditto, Steve Lamaq fucking double ditto.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 9, 2013)

editor said:


> Fuck's sake. What a pointless, unfunny cunt that dickhead Shaun Keaven is, and he even brought in some guffawing sidekick today. *Awful* radio.



How the fuck did he ever get the job? I'm baffled.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 9, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> It's Saturdays that suck balls, thanks to Gilles fucking Peterson.


 
 So wrong. 

GP continues to be the best DJ on 6.  I love listening to his show while doing the cooking on a Saturday.   I dunno how much of the music I'd buy but it's definitely an education.

And I'm again gonna defend both Hobbs and Keaveny from the nay sayers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 9, 2013)

stands to reason you'd like Keaveny


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 9, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> stands to reason you'd like Keaveny


 
Because?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 9, 2013)

like calls to like


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 9, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> like calls to like


 
I'm often told I'm charming and funny.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2013)

My knackered old DAB radio is stuck on Radio 2 and the banter seems much the same as Radio 6.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 10, 2013)

editor said:


> My knackered old DAB radio is stuck on Radio 2 and the banter seems much the same as Radio 6.


 
You are kidding, right?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 10, 2013)

how can he be, the same old warhorses who used to be on radio two will be on in an hour doing the same old routine


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 10, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> how can he be, the same old warhorses who used to be on radio two will be on in an hour doing the same old routine


 
If you think 6 is shit, you should be sentenced to having to listen to 2 (or 1) for a whole day.  There's a big difference!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 10, 2013)

Johnny Vodka said:


> If you think 6 is shit, you should be sentenced to having to listen to 2 (or 1) for a whole day.  There's a big difference!




I have spent many many a long day listening to radio two as a drivers mate. Cos Sally Traffick has the best and most up to date traffic reports , so many drivers just tune into radio 2 cos it is good for the job. Is musically no where near as good as 6 but DJ wise its the same


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2013)

Johnny Vodka said:


> You are kidding, right?


Not really. Same kind of inane over-enthusiastic banter, but the songs were worse.


----------



## vogonity (Sep 11, 2013)

Johnny Vodka said:


> So wrong.
> 
> GP continues to be the best DJ on 6.  I love listening to his show while doing the cooking on a Saturday.   I dunno how much of the music I'd buy but it's definitely an education.
> 
> And I'm again gonna defend both Hobbs and Keaveny from the nay sayers.



Agreed (apart from the Keaveny bit [I just don't find him that funny or his show that enjoyable]). On the other hand, I love listening to Gilles Peterson.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 19, 2013)

Dear 6 Music,

Can you stop playing that piss awful new song by Paul McCartney?  There's a place for shit music by pensioners.  It's called Radio 2.

Yours,
JV


----------



## Quadangle (Oct 26, 2013)

Why does Mary Anne Hobbs say 'let's take some news' before the news

Take some news? What?

Musics good but she's very annoying with all her gushing & stupid phrases.


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 1, 2013)

Wahey ! Huey has taken the sat morn slot from the awful Edith! Justice at last. Really hope he keeps his Sunday slot as well.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 1, 2013)

la ressistance said:


> Wahey ! Huey has taken the sat morn slot from the awful Edith! Justice at last. Really hope he keeps his Sunday slot as well.


Is that a permanent thing?

Haven't listened to 6Music for ages, must get back into it.


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 1, 2013)

I hope so yeah, there's an advert and everything.


----------



## vogonity (Nov 4, 2013)

Quadangle said:


> ...Mary Anne Hobbs...
> 
> Musics good but she's very annoying with all her gushing & stupid phrases.


"Just stop what you're doing and listen to this _amazing stuff_,"

<<plays half-baked wallpaper music shite that would only work in a rubbish tv commercial>>

"Wasn't that _amazing_?"

Um, no. Now play something decent and stop gushing ffs.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 4, 2013)

I got a DAB radio at the weekend and so tried R6 on my way to work this morning.  I could only manage 30 minutes.  Keavney is a twat and of the 5 songs he played the most recent was 11 years old.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2013)

Foo Fighters? Really?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 4, 2013)

Thefoo fighters have been doing the same album every year for six fucking years. We want something new!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 4, 2013)

vogonity said:


> "Just stop what you're doing and listen to this _amazing stuff_,"
> 
> <<plays half-baked wallpaper music shite that would only work in a rubbish tv commercial>>
> 
> ...



It actually has a reversing effect on me. Stuff I might otherwise have found unusually moving or interesting just makes me roll my eyes because of her stupid fucking hyperbole.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm not a regular listener to any of the shows (Gilles Peterson is my fave but his show's on at such a stupid time) but I do sometimes tune in. However the other day I tuned straight out again when I heard Laverne (I think it was) playing the Ghostbusters theme song. Fucking Ghostbusters I tell ya! FFS that's not what all those people petitioned the Beeb to keep the bloody station on air for was it?!


----------



## gabi (Nov 5, 2013)

tbf, that is a top tune


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 5, 2013)

for a 5 year old's birthday party


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 5, 2013)

A five year olds birthday party at least has a sense of fun, rather than the pathetic attempts to be Radio 3 with guitars vomited out by 6music.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 5, 2013)

Radio 3 has guitars.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2013)

They need some one who went to university in the late 80s early 90s to come on and play some stone roses and that. Give us all a kick up the arse.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 5, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> They need some one who went to university in the late 80s early 90s to come on and play some stone roses and that. Give us all a kick up the arse.



They should also have more documentaries about Joy Division.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 5, 2013)

It does often sound like a Friday night mid-90's indie disco on there and they won't get away with that for ever.I think Marc Riley's show is the best on there for hearing decent bands you might not catch elsewhere.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 5, 2013)

I read that she introduced James Blake as "James Blunt" at the mercury awards. What an insult.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 5, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> I read that she introduced James Blake as "James Blunt" at the mercury awards. What an insult.


Yeah she owes James Blunt a big apology for that one!


----------



## Idaho (Nov 5, 2013)

My list of the decent 6 music shows :

Marc Riley
Gideon Coe
Huey
Cerys
Jarvis
Craig Charles

The rest are rubbish.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 5, 2013)

I can't stand the Giles Petersen show. He seems to like everything I hate. Noodley widdley fidgety music. Play a fucking melody and have a repeating chorus.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 5, 2013)

Idaho said:


> My list of the decent 6 music shows :
> 
> Marc Riley
> Gideon Coe
> ...



The standard of 6Music DJs seems to be a constant source of debate amongst my friends. I'd sort into the following categories

*Universally Lauded*
Gideon Coe. The Freakzone. That time Kevin Roland filled for Craig Charles on on a Saturday night in 2006.

*Mostly liked (with occasional vehement opposition)*
Cerys, Jarvis, Lister off of Red Dwarf, Lard, Mary-Anne Hobgoblin

*Mostly disliked*
Huey, Elbow fellah, Peterson,

*Bellends*
Keaveny, Laverne, Smashy Radcliffe and Nicey Maconie, Lamaq


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 5, 2013)

Idaho said:


> Play a fucking melody and have a repeating chorus.


Have you tried Coldplay?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 5, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Mostly disliked
> Huey... Peterson,


Really? I've found Huey generally gets good reactions, though sometimes is marked down for his presenting style. Peterson is possibly a bit more divisive, but those who like him really do like him.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2013)

Huey is still a scab wherever they move him btw. Even on the Wright stuff being a tough NY liberal.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 5, 2013)

ive been trying to listen to a bit of BB6 in the evening whilst eating dinner (normally this is TV time for me), but you know what drives me mad, is half hourly news updates...why oh why have half hourly news updates, in fact why have news on at all? 
when the news come on i switch over and often dont switch back. Talk about a vibe killer


----------



## ska invita (Nov 5, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Huey is still a scab


 
whats the story there?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2013)

ska invita said:


> whats the story there?


BBC strike - broadcasters included. He scabbed.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 5, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Huey is still a scab wherever they move him btw. Even on the Wright stuff being a tough NY liberal.


Ah bollix, really? When'd that happen?





butchersapron said:


> BBC strike - broadcasters included. He scabbed.


Ah


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 5, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Really? I've found Huey generally gets good reactions, though sometimes is marked down for his presenting style. Peterson is possibly a bit more divisive, but those who like him really do like him.



Maybe I just don't know enough people wear big baggy flat caps.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ah bollix, really? When'd that happen?Ah



I think this was the 2010 strike.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 5, 2013)

I can't say I've heard anyone say much positive about Marc When I Was Playing With The Fall Riley recently.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ah bollix, really? When'd that happen?Ah


Longer list:

Jeremy Vine, Andrew Collins, Emma Crosby, Chris Moyles, Aled Jones, Chris Evans, Andrew Neil, Terry Wogan, Simon McCoy, Mike Bushell, Peter Dobbie, Jake Humphrey, Fearne Cotton, Huey Morgan, Ian Payne, Geoff Dyer, Greg James, Scott Mills, Colin Murray, Paul Ross, Gaby Roslin, Steve Lamacq, Louis Theroux


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 5, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Longer list:
> 
> Jeremy Vine, Andrew Collins, Emma Crosby, Chris Moyles, Aled Jones, Chris Evans, Andrew Neil, Terry Wogan, Simon McCoy, Mike Bushell, Peter Dobbie, Jake Humphrey, Fearne Cotton, Huey Morgan, Ian Payne, Geoff Dyer, Greg James, Scott Mills, Colin Murray, Paul Ross, Gaby Roslin, Steve Lamacq, Louis Theroux


No-one I really care about apart from Morgan, though a bit surprised at Louis Theroux.


King Biscuit Time said:


> Maybe I just don't know enough people wear big baggy flat caps.


All I know is people who wear big baggy flat caps.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 5, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I can't say I've heard anyone say much positive about Marc When I Was Playing With The Fall Riley recently.



He does mention that a bit too often but he's got a great ear for a decent new track.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 5, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Longer list:
> 
> Jeremy Vine, Andrew Collins, Emma Crosby, Chris Moyles, Aled Jones, Chris Evans, Andrew Neil, Terry Wogan, Simon McCoy, Mike Bushell, Peter Dobbie, Jake Humphrey, Fearne Cotton, Huey Morgan, Ian Payne, Geoff Dyer, Greg James, Scott Mills, Colin Murray, Paul Ross, Gaby Roslin, Steve Lamacq, Louis Theroux



Also worth mentioning is Tim Burgess from The Charlatans that covered scabbed when one of the presenters was on strike.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2013)

Scab


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2013)

_Respect the ding._


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2013)

stupid draft function


----------



## Idaho (Nov 5, 2013)

I'd forgive any strike breaking if they promise to play good music and not chat too much.


----------



## gabi (Dec 21, 2013)

This might be the most terrifyingly irritating picture of the year. Radcliffe and Maconie's Xmas special. Waaaacky!!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 21, 2013)

pair of twats


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 21, 2013)

Stuart Maconie's eyebags are terrifying in themselves.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh thats right Liz Kershaw just fucking talk right over the intro and then stfu when the vocal kicks in. Absolute egotist fuck


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 4, 2014)

Radio 6 should have been binned. It doesn't fulfil any role that couldn't be done, and is done, better by other stations. Unless you count trying to re-create a mid 90's indie disco, but even Radio 2 can do that. It seems to be a horrible mishmash of a retirement fund for 90's djs and a gratuitously pretentious music snobbery (although achieved in an utterly patronising manner).


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 4, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Radio 6 should have been binned. It doesn't fulfil any role that couldn't be done, and is done, better by other stations. Unless you count trying to re-create a mid 90's indie disco, but even Radio 2 can do that. It seems to be a horrible mishmash of a retirement fund for 90's djs and a gratuitously pretentious music snobbery (although achieved in an utterly patronising manner).


 
Bin radios 2 and 1, but not 6.  There's still some excellent shows on 6.


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 4, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Radio 6 should have been binned. It doesn't fulfil any role that couldn't be done, and is done, better by other stations. Unless you count trying to re-create a mid 90's indie disco, but even Radio 2 can do that. It seems to be a horrible mishmash of a retirement fund for 90's djs and a gratuitously pretentious music snobbery (although achieved in an utterly patronising manner).



Agreed. To think loads of us stood up for it when the axe loomed then right after they turned into fucking radio two. Fuck em and close em down.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 4, 2014)

savoloysam said:


> Agreed. To think loads of us stood up for it when the axe loomed then right after they turned into fucking radio two. Fuck em and close em down.


 
Some bits are like radio 2 (although the DJs are less annoying).  Huey?   But on the plus side, there's MAH, Tom Ravenscroft, Shaun...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 5, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Radio 6 should have been binned. It doesn't fulfil any role that couldn't be done, and is done, better by other stations. Unless you count trying to re-create a mid 90's indie disco, but even Radio 2 can do that. It seems to be a horrible mishmash of a retirement fund for 90's djs and a gratuitously pretentious music snobbery (although achieved in an utterly patronising manner).


Yes or maybe no you massive music snob. Seriously, listen to your own MP3s.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 5, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Yes or maybe no you massive music snob. Seriously, listen to your own MP3s.



Surely thats the best option for the 6Music listenership...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 5, 2014)

Bouncer 6Music review:

Craig Charles (Funk & Soul Show on Saturday evenings) _best show in terms of quality of broadcast, could be on any network anywhere. Reason to listen._
Jarvis Cocker (Sunday afternoons) _OK but he did this on Radio4 already._
Gideon Coe (Monday–Thursday evenings)_ Not funny. _
Matt Everitt (Music news on weekday breakfast, The First Time With...) _Apparently a journalist, basically rubbish. Thinks he's funny/clever - isn't either. _
Guy Garvey (Sunday afternoons) _Mawkish twaddle - no more free advertising for Elbow please, graveyard shift means this will hopefully be on the way out._
Chris Hawkins (early breakfast and overnights) _Underated - would probably be primetime if the slots were not clogged up with 90's hasbeens._
Mary Anne Hobbs (weekend breakfast) _AWFUL.. great music taste/dj rep but her asinine drivel renders her program unlistenable to._
Shaun Keaveny (weekday breakfast) _His downbeat schtick would OK for a quartely special or something, but everyday it's depressing, combined with his attempts at humour which fail so regularly it's not post modern. Its simply not funny._
Liz Kershaw (Saturday lunchtime) _Shite. Why is she on?_
Steve Lamacq (weekday drivetime, Roundtable on Thursday evenings) _I always thought Steve Lamacq's nasal drone was dull. blokey, spoddish and in no way entertaining or interesting. And that made him look like a fucking broadcasting god in comparison to Jo Whiley back in the dark history of Radio One. He is still clinging on bringing his extra-ordinarily dull bloke in a record shop routine is for some reason deemed suitable for drive time - possibly due to the radio gods belief that, at an average age of 36, the listenership of 6music is 'too young'. If I wanted to listen to a twat in a leather jacket drone on about bands no one has ever heard of I'd go drinking in Camden. _
Lauren Laverne (weekday mid-mornings) _Shite. Why is she on? If you wondered what Fearne Cotton will be like in her 40's Laverne may give you a clue.._
Don Letts (Sunday evenings) _Great show.. survived the radio hinterlands to make it to just past bedtime slot. But could be happily on R2 or even dare I say it R1 or Extra..._
Stuart Maconie (Radcliffe & Maconie on weekday afternoons, Freak Zone on Sunday early evenings,Freakier Zone on Sunday midnight) _Will we never be rid of this twat? Are there not millions more opinionated northerners to choose from? Why not let them have a go?_
Cerys Matthews (Sunday mid-mornings) _Just because she has a sultry welsh accent doesnt mean shes any good.. the constant discovery of rare music that everyones heard of grates.._
Huey Morgan (Saturday mornings) _Would be on Radio2 permanently - wait till Ken Bruce or similar dies_
Nemone (Nemone's Electric Ladyland on Saturday midnight) _I used to think Nemones banal wittering on sat/sun mornings was dire, wishing she would just shut the fuck up and play music without saying anything. Then we got MAH. Come back nemone you hypocritical twat who feels happy to fulfill the contractual oblication to wax lyrical about the music scene in manchester in the 90's whilst not being arsed to go up there to make a show.. _
Gilles Peterson (Saturday afternoons) _Is OK I suppose._
Mark Radcliffe (Radcliffe & Maconie on weekday afternoons) _Hasn't done anything intersting since out on blue six. Should really just fuck off. And not to do Folk on Radio 2 - what a terrrible choice._
Tom Ravenscroft (Friday evenings) _A decent broadcaster bed blocked by washed up twats._
Marc Riley (Monday–Thursday evenings)  _An awful program. No one gives a shite about Joy Division anymore. Its over._
Tom Robinson (Saturday evenings, Now Playing @6Music on Sunday evenings, BBC Introducing Mixtape on Monday early mornings) _The sole function of his show is to give hope to other BBC radio types along the vain of 'yes you can make a prgram this crap and it will still be broadcast' there is no place for him, yet he persists for some reason._


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 5, 2014)

Fair play, at least you've put the effort in


----------



## gabi (Jan 6, 2014)

He's put the effort in but I agree with only about 50% of that. The majority of DJs on 6 are actually really good - just disappointing that such a promising station gives prime slots to the likes of Radcliffe & Maconie and Lauren fucking Laverne. Oh and Jarvis 'Look at me, I'm so out there' Cocker.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 12, 2014)

I like John Cooper Clarke's work, but his music selections would be better off on Radio 2.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 18, 2014)

Not exactly 6 Music, but may be of interest to people who listen to 6 Music and particularly the 6 Mix... did anyone hear James Blake's residency on radio 1?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 22, 2014)

Lauren, reading poetry? its no cerys...


----------



## garyq (Jan 24, 2014)

I think R6 needs to make sure it doesn't become a retirement home for R1 DJs. I like Lauren Laverne; witty, intelligent, articulate and charming. I think she sets the standard for female presenters. Bowman(kill me!), Nemone(endless self promotion), M A Hobbs(as long as they keep her on early show, like Keavney, I won't have to listen to them). Favourites for me; Tom Ravenscroft, Huey, Rad/Mac, Lauren, Giles, Craig Charles, and 6mix. Still can't believe no one will give Andy Kershaw another chance(what a waste!).


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 24, 2014)

There is 100% too much Kershaw already on that station


----------



## garyq (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes, but they got the wrong one!!! Peel and Andy Kershaw gave me a great musical education. I think DJs/presenters need to have some humanity/soul. They should be made to listen to old Peel shows, so that they understand R6.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 25, 2014)

Nowt wrong with Hobbs and Keaveny!  Craig Charles, Huey and Rad/Mac could all happily be on radio 2.  What do you mean they already are?


----------



## garyq (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes I suppose it's all down to personal taste, and they have to cater to a wide range. The station does seem to be becoming more mainstream. Some presenters do my head in when they just prattle on, play little good music, and really have little to say. I  like it when the listeners take over the playlist. I'd like to know why they even have a playlist, these days? Internet radio; tech/house/ambient is great for me!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 28, 2014)

So who else is already heartily sick of hearing about the fucking 6music festival? Also wondering whether they meant the (really fucking annoying) trailer woman to sound so much like Philomena Cunk. Maybe it is Philomena Cunk.


----------



## rover07 (Jan 28, 2014)

Whenever i see this thread i think of the Happy Days spin-off, Laverne and Shirley.


----------



## benj nelson (Feb 10, 2014)

I now can’t listen to the breakfast show (smug fest) - Keaveny is more interested in making a name as a comedian than the music, which is repetitive to say the least. Listening to the show you’d think that major acts such as The Cure, New Order etc had only made five singles each and then newer bands like The Walkmen only one. Even the ‘ear worm’ section is predictable. Finally, the Matt intro at 7:20 does my head in (just play a decent tune) rather than a double dose of how great we are with the producer getting involved as well. Just need Gideon Coe and a few of the other good DJs (the ones that aren’t smug – rules out half of them) to do the day time shows and them to keep playing the music they do now, rather than the slightly edgy XFM 6 Music has become.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2014)

I can't listen to Keaveny with his infantile Star Wars voiceovers and all the other failed 'comedy' stuff.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 10, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> So who else is already heartily sick of hearing about the fucking 6music festival? Also wondering whether they meant the (really fucking annoying) trailer woman to sound so much like Philomena Cunk. Maybe it is Philomena Cunk.



It's Maxine Peake. I like her voice as it goes.

Can I just reiterate that Keaveny is a tedious cunt of the highest order. Top three gripes.

1. Items which are entirely retro-created from a pun-tastic name*. _Work out an item that will be entertaining first, then give it a name you twat. If it's a funny one then so much the better_.

2. His obvious issues with food. _If I wanted to listen to people wittering on about wheat and gluten, or what food is middle class and what isn't I'd hang around in fucking Waitrose. At least you get a free cup of coffee there now.
_
3. The endless fucking prattle. _Most of the time I'd rather he just stuck another Who or ACDC record on._

* See 'Small claims court', 'Malady calling', 'Who wants to be a Milly on-air', 'Why do I cry myself to sleep at night' (ok I made that last one up).


----------



## Libertad (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes, Keaveny is very tedious. Just give him the Radio 1 breakfast show slot that he so desperately wants.


----------



## benj nelson (Feb 10, 2014)

his show is groundhog day radio. he also needs to stop yapping on about his kids.


----------



## savoloysam (Feb 10, 2014)

He needs to stop yaking full fucking stop, If i ever meet the tedious prick I'll super glue his lips together and his arse hole.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 10, 2014)

Blimey.  You people should listen to radio 1 or radio 2 breakfast show, then you definitely won't moan about Shaun.


----------



## benj nelson (Feb 11, 2014)

the point is 6 music is supposed to be about the music and not a platform for someone to gibber away for their own ends. when the guest djs do the breakfast show you get about 4 extra tracks and better ones at that.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Blimey.  You people should listen to radio 1 or radio 2 breakfast show, then you definitely won't moan about Shaun.


You're missing the point. I listen to 6 to get away from the inane babble of Radio 1, but Shaun is as bad as a radio 1 dick gets. It's '6 Music' not '6 Failed Comic.'


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 12, 2014)

Nick Grimshaw is a considerably better broadcaster than Keavney. Chris Evans is professional too, if you like that kind of thing. Keavney tries to appear as a downbeat alternative. But actually he's just boring and depressing. And Matt Everett is crap.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 12, 2014)

I had the misfortune to tune in and hear Steve Lamacq interview Damon Albarn a couple of weeks ago. The bizarre spectacle of two fortysomething men vying to see who could achieve the best faux estuary (fauxtuary?) brogue. Lamacq was barely audible for his tongue being so far up allbrans arse while the former britpop frontman's sparse retorts were like that of some coked up prog rocker emerging from his learjet at LAX...in 1975. 'I was saying the other day to Bobby...Bobby Womack? its like really good to play with you but I am done with playing in bands.' I ended up feeling sorry for Lamacq, Albarn is almost a construct he engineered coming back to remind Britains most furstrated indie band never member on the ruthlessness of time and the fickleness of fame. The whole thing was like punk never happened.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 12, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Nick Grimshaw is a considerably better broadcaster than Keavney. Chris Evans is professional too, if you like that kind of thing. Keavney tries to appear as a downbeat alternative. But actually he's just boring and depressing. And Matt Everett is crap.


 
Problem solved.  Listen to Grimmy in the morning then.  I'll stick with 6.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 12, 2014)

I have been.. and I like the music better. My opinions on six are nothing more than the bitter sniping of an ex-listener...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 12, 2014)

I can hardly listen to radio 1 at all now.  I even went off Rob Da Bank, the last guy I'd listen to on there religiously.  I like the tone of Benji B (if he's still on), but not a massive % of the music.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

Just listen to that fucking twat on now. SHUT UP you unfunny dickhead.


----------



## gabi (Mar 14, 2014)

Guy Garvey. A lovely man, met him once years ago and had a blast. But I really really wish he'd give someone else a go on 6. It seems every time i tune in its either him doing a show, him being interviewed or him singing his music. He's preferable to Laverne of course and it might be because of the time of night in the UK I tune in. But he seems everywhere on there.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 14, 2014)

I always thought Guy Garvey would be a good replacement for Jools Holland on Later. Now _there's_ a show in need of a revamp.


----------



## gabi (Mar 14, 2014)

that would be good indeed. even jools holland must be bored of jools holland.


----------



## la ressistance (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank god for iggy pop. Bye Jarvis, don't rush back.


----------



## gabi (Mar 17, 2014)

has jarvis been shown the door? my timezones dont quite let me listen to the sunday arvo stuff...

good riddance if so. never heard a DJ who loved the sound of his own voice quite so much. instead of actual music for a chilled out sunday he'd play 'challenging' stuff like him talking over birdsong.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2014)

think iggy was just a one off.


----------



## belboid (Mar 17, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> think iggy was just a one off.


a nine month one off, Jarvis aint back till next year


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh, great, some sort of Britpop season and the chance for Steve Lamacq to push dullards like The Verve again.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Oh, great, some sort of Britpop season and the chance for Steve Lamacq to push dullards like The Verve again.




with Jo Whiley as well!I can't wait


----------



## savoloysam (Mar 31, 2014)

and endless bullshit verbal masturbation about FUCKING BLUR complete no doubt with an "exclusive interview" with some boring cunt from Blur!! What is the fucking deal with bastarding FUCKING BLUR???


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 31, 2014)

savoloysam said:


> and endless bullshit verbal masturbation about FUCKING BLUR complete no doubt with an "exclusive interview" with some boring cunt from Blur!! What is the fucking deal with bastarding FUCKING BLUR???


 
Damon Albarn's actually pretty talented, but much prefer Gorillaz.  Blur were better the less 'English' they got.


----------



## savoloysam (Mar 31, 2014)

About as talented as my arse after too much guinness and curry and they never got any better, ever


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2014)

Gorrilaz were OK. Ilove that 'tomorrow, tomorrow comes today' tune.Well downbeat and excellent whistle bits


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 31, 2014)

Plastic Beach is a cracking album, and I love the live DVD of the previous one, particularly Shaun Ryder's performance.


----------



## la ressistance (Mar 31, 2014)

Nope, think Jarvis has taken a yr out and iggy has stepped in. Fucking hope so anyway.


----------



## twentyseven (Apr 2, 2014)

Does anyone else think Radcliffe and Maconey come under the failed comedians list? It always ruins my day a bit when it hits 1pm and I have to hear that banging donk intro. I would happily sack all of the weekday crew bar Lauren Laverne and Gideon Coe. Glad to see that Steve Lamacqs frankly gross noshing off of Damon Albarn has been noted, surely such pathetic gushing appraisal shouldnt be allowed pre-watershed.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2014)

That fucking annoying trailer for the BritPop vote. Twats.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 9, 2014)

I remember Brit Pop and I remember Steve Lamacq and I also remember him having fuck all to do with it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2014)

Jo Whiley was around and did punt  brtpop a bit. Mad for mogwai iirc. and Arab Strap, remember them?


----------



## The Boy (Apr 9, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Jo Whiley was around and did punt  brtpop a bit. Mad for *mogwai* iirc. and *Arab Strap*, remember them?



Not really Britpop though>


----------



## xenon (Apr 9, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Jo Whiley was around and did punt  brtpop a bit. Mad for mogwai iirc. and Arab Strap, remember them?




Thats not brit pop. I still listen to mogwai. Listening to JW makes me pray for a brain seasure. For her or me.


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2014)

"an outer-suburban, middle-class fantasy of central London streetlife, with exclusively metropolitan models." Jon Savage on Britpop, spot on as usual.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 9, 2014)

Wiley and Lamacq had a rubbish show called 'the evening session' which was on throughout most of the dog end of the era..


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2014)

That breathless fawning everytime an artist does a live track is a bit much.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 14, 2014)

Jeez people, other stations are available. Tune In radio app os the way to go.


----------



## andysays (Apr 16, 2014)

I agree 100% with the general thrust of this thread, but there's always Iggy, for a two hour master class in how it should be done.

From _The Nitty Gritty_ by Shirley Ellis to the Second Movement of Gorecki's Second Symphony.


----------



## gabi (Apr 16, 2014)

twistedAM said:


> Jeez people, other stations are available. Tune In radio app os the way to go.



Yes. I listen to the Music Machine 2 on that app now instead of 6. no ads, no talking.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2014)

The station appears to be borked.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2014)

This on hold 'joke' is FUCKING ANNOYING.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 24, 2014)

it would have been funny the first time, but he's milking it. And having people text in how long they've had to queue in the past is veering on Patridge


----------



## editor (May 5, 2014)

Who the fuck is this guy?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 5, 2014)

tv comedian. Playing some tunes though. Gil Scott Heron ftw


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 10, 2014)

Nice to hear Rob Da Bank doing another 6 Mix last night.  Wonder when R1 is booting him.


----------



## Betsy (May 11, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> *At least Lamb was controversial*. Sure he was a dick but it was fun seeing the amount of people getting wound up by him. It was entertaining. We don't have many controversial DJs left on daytime radio the UK any more.
> 
> Laverne is just plain dull... just like most of the daytime 6 Music DJs sadly.


I will never forgive him for usurping the lovely Gideon. Seeing his name (Lamb) made me think I haven't heard of him for a while ( I'm not complaining mind) ... anyone know what he's up to these days? As for Lauren I used to like her more once over than I do now....I find her a bit annoying now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2014)

Tom Ravenscrofts trail, droning on about how he doesn't see the point of genres cos he's mr fucking eclectic. Well, yer dad was a nonce.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 5, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Nice to hear Rob Da Bank doing another 6 Mix last night.  Wonder when R1 is booting him.



And R1 is booting him and he is joining 6.


----------



## gabi (Jun 6, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Tom Ravenscrofts trail, droning on about how he doesn't see the point of genres cos he's mr fucking eclectic. Well, yer dad was a nonce.



Childish, so to speak, but true. Never saw why he was so revered really. I mean, teenage kicks? Decent song but I reckon even the likes of Ash recorded better.


----------



## la ressistance (Jun 22, 2014)

Chris Hawkins is wasted in the nighttime slot. Great music, great dj. Seems like a thoroughly nice chap to boot.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2014)

gabi said:


> Childish, so to speak, but true. Never saw why he was so revered really. I mean, teenage kicks? Decent song but I reckon even the likes of Ash recorded better.


Ash? LOL.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 21, 2014)

La Roux being interviewed by Stewart Maconie. This is worse than global famine.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 21, 2014)

Ravenscroft's trail really fucks me off. I'm a serial offender for using the word 'like', but if you're a fucking radio presenter then you ought to, like, know better.

There's something about the trails on 6music that are particularly irksome. Is it because they're overplayed, too 'quirkey' or just that they sound shite and are recorded by twats. Even so, even the ones for shows and presenters I like make me want to put my foot through the radio and send Mary-Anne Hobbs and her fucking dancing weekend the bill.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 21, 2014)

magical pixie musical journey cerys trail is shit. Ravenscroft 'I'm so eclectic I shit world music' annoys

and that cunt who does avant garde electronica 'i'm going to play stuff you probably wouldn't like if I didn't get you into this shit'

the only good trail is for craig charles funk and soul


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2014)

God there's a dreadful gush-fest going on now.  Great to see BBC6 dedicating so much time to such a non mainstream act as Jessie Ware. Where else would we possibly hear her?


----------



## Bingo (Aug 7, 2014)

Ravenscroft has got to be the most annoying twat on the radio... Instant off button.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 7, 2014)

Nowt wrong with Jessie Ware or Tom Ravenscroft.

JW probably has some appeal to the average 6 Music listener (who doesn't want to listen to r1).


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2014)

If Jessie Ware is the alternative we really are fucked.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 7, 2014)

editor said:


> If Jessie Ware is the alternative we really are fucked.



She makes good pop music.  She's as alternative as many of the 'indie' bands played on 6.  I don't really know how big she is with the yoof anyway.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 7, 2014)

I've given up on 6. cant be bothered with the smug bullshit anymore.


----------



## Bingo (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm only arsed with about half of them but thats not too bad I suppose!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 7, 2014)

I like Ravenscroft. I don't know how much of that is down to how much he sounds like Peel though. Even Laverne is fairly palatable compared to Radclife & Maconie.

I still listen to a lot of R1 specialist shows as they seem to be slightly less up their own arse and more about new music. Anything daytime though is mindless patronising shit - especially Newsbeat. I can't believe it was _that_ dumbed down in the early 90s when I was like 10-15yrs old. Listening to it recently sounds like listening to childrens radio.


----------



## Spod (Sep 11, 2014)

cant understand why so many people are down on 6 music when its head and shoulders above other nationally available stations. I dont like all the DJ's either but there you go. Unless you have found a niche /local station that fits your preference, if you have a taste for the slightly alternative you would miss it if it wasnt there


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 12, 2014)

Spod said:


> you would miss it if it wasnt there



No I wouldn't


----------



## GuardNo1 (Sep 23, 2014)

I bloody hate Steve Lamacq, "Lammo", as the douchebag likes to call himself, or simply "Boring Man" as he's known in my kitchen.

I found this thread, indeed this website, by Googling "lamacq boring". I have no idea what this site is except, hopefully, some kind of anti-Lamacq pressure group.

I work evenings, and generally have radio 6 playing except when it gets intolerable. And this is generally about 30 seconds before the start of his slot.

His tedious interviews with boring members of the public make me want to hurt things.

I think that he sometimes plays cheery music, but it's hard to tell if that's just a pleasing placebo effect that happens when he stops talking.

If he would stop doing shows on BBC 6, and then didn't move in next door to me or try to strike up a long-term friendship, then I suppose it would be OK if he continued to live.


----------



## gabi (Sep 23, 2014)

lamacq is nowhere near the worst offender. radcliff and maconie take that mantle, with ease. i'd quite happily watch either or both of them involved in a serious accident.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2014)

lamacqs got a terrible drone on him but I quite like his 'round table' thing where some talking heads get together to slag of a few singles


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 23, 2014)

Maconie is okay on his own.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 24, 2014)

ah Gideon.I have listened to last night & tonights show and it's all been just beautiful..


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2014)

more La Roux ffs


----------



## ska invita (Sep 30, 2014)

GuardNo1 said:


> I found this thread, indeed this website, by Googling "lamacq boring". I have no idea what this site is except, hopefully, some kind of anti-Lamacq pressure group.


you'll fit right in - welcome to the boreds


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 25, 2014)

Steve Lamaq for his boring 'good day/bad day' feature where a listener rings in and chats breeze then picks a record, featured today a man who was a benefit fraud investigator. So I turned it down.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2014)

How many more times is she going to plug her husband's fucking tv show?


----------



## strummerville (Dec 11, 2014)

Been loving Cerys Matthews Sunday shows this year. Great music, no smugness and she knows her stuff.


----------



## campanula (Dec 12, 2014)

If only there was a handy gadget which reacted to talking, damping down the tedious wittering and leaving us with the music alone. I rarely listen anymore as I found I was leaping up to turn the volume down, thus avoiding the likes of Lauren Laverne, Radcliffe and Maconie, Lamacq and the ghastly Craig Charles, droning endlessly on - they appear to love the sound of their own voices and the shite content which issues forth from their ever-open traps. I also dread the return of Cocker since Sunday afternoons tends to find me in the kitchen - his grim funereal mutter, along with the direly dreadful crap he plays, has often left me feeling slightly suicidal in that best miserable Sunday tradition.
All-in-all, I have better luck pulling a CD at random (since offspring totally crapped on my alphabetised, labelled and boxed collection, it is always random now).


----------



## Spod (Dec 12, 2014)

Sorry to the haters but 6 Music is the best big station out there IMO. To echo a previous poster, go to Radio 1 for a day, see how much you love that, THEN judge 6 Music.


----------



## vogonity (Dec 12, 2014)

I really enjoyed Gilles Peterson's Blue Note special.

Yeah, coat got, etc.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 12, 2014)

vogonity said:


> I really enjoyed Gilles Peterson's Blue Note special.
> 
> Yeah, coat got, etc.



I didn't realise there was a jazz version of Everything In Its Right Place.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 12, 2014)

strummerville said:


> Been loving Cerys Matthews Sunday shows this year. Great music, no smugness and she knows her stuff.



But doesn't play any techno.


----------



## vogonity (Dec 14, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I didn't realise there was a jazz version of Everything In Its Right Place.



Surprised me too! I loved it...


----------



## cantsin (Dec 14, 2014)

gabi said:


> Childish, so to speak, but true. Never saw why he was so revered really. I mean, teenage kicks? Decent song but I reckon even the likes of Ash recorded better.



Yep, perfectly reasonable to judge 30 yrs of Peel via a simple Ash vs Teenage Kicks comparison - and then still manage to come up with Ash as the winners ....


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 2, 2015)

Mornings on 6 Music have been much more bearable since Nemone has been covering for Sean Keaveny. I expect he'll be back next week though


----------



## youngian (Jan 2, 2015)

garyq said:


> Still can't believe no one will give Andy Kershaw another chance(what a waste!).


He's delivered some snide digs on his Facebook about why he would better than this or that person on BBC6. And he's probably right, the BBC appear to be satisfied with his One Show reports on the histroy of paper clips or whatever so he seems to be sober.


----------



## gabi (Jan 2, 2015)

cantsin said:


> Yep, perfectly reasonable to judge 30 yrs of Peel via a simple Ash vs Teenage Kicks comparison - and then still manage to come up with Ash as the winners ....



I think we all know why teenage kicks was his favourite tune. I'm sure she looked older than she was tho.


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2015)

gabi said:


> I think we all know why teenage kicks was his favourite tune.


Because it's a fantastic tune?

Mary Anne Hobbs was so much better than Laverne today.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 2, 2015)

editor said:


> Mary Anne Hobbs



I absolutely fucking loathe her. The way she talks actually makes me angry.

As you were.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 2, 2015)

editor said:


> Because it's a fantastic tune?
> 
> Mary Anne Hobbs was so much better than Laverne today.



MAH is great and plays some fantastic tunes.


----------



## cantsin (Jan 2, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> MAH is great and plays some fantastic tunes.



+ is deeply knowledgeable in a way LL isn't ( though LL wldnt pretend to be properly nerdy like MAH)


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 2, 2015)

If only we could keep the holiday lineup that would be great. Apparently though during work months we want to be irritated in the daytime.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 2, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Mornings on 6 Music have been much more bearable since Nemone has been covering for Sean Keaveny. I expect he'll be back next week though



I came on to post exactly this  It's a sad fucking day when Nemone makes a welcome change to proceedings.


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2015)

Fuck's sake. Had to turn off the hippy shit that 's playing now.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 22, 2015)

I was a bit sceptical because they've gone on about it so much, but some great live performances from 6 Music festival on their site: Hot Chip, The Fall, SMD, Kate Tempest, Jungle...


----------



## gabi (Feb 22, 2015)

She has just presented a documentary about... herself. Well, other Sunderland bands too I guess. But it was pretty fucking nauseating.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 22, 2015)

Not quite the new Jo Whiley, but maybe 75% of the way there.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2015)

God, Giles Petterson is awful.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 17, 2015)

Yea I'm not a fan of his tunes either, there is the occasional one but not often enough to keep listening. I'm glad Cerys is on now.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 17, 2015)

editor said:


> God, Giles Petterson is awful.



No, he isn't.  I really like his Sat afternoon show, even though I wouldn't buy much of the music he plays.  Go figure.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 17, 2015)

Worth discussing here:

http://www.theguardian.com/media/20...ives-iggy-pop-new-permanent-friday-night-slot

So where is the 6 Mix type content going to go?


----------



## innit (Mar 17, 2015)

Brilliant news. 6 mix is no loss imo.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 17, 2015)

innit said:


> Brilliant news. 6 mix is no loss imo.



It is if you like electronic/dance music and don't want to have to turn to radio 1.


----------



## savoloysam (Mar 23, 2015)

Put it on the other for the first time in a while. So many dull tunes that I started rethinking my totally rational hatred of George Lamb. Couldn't find radio 2 quick enough.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 23, 2015)

savoloysam said:


> Put it on the other for the first time in a while. So many dull tunes that I started rethinking my totally rational hatred of George Lamb. Couldn't find radio 2 quick enough.


weekday its not great- I usually tune in for the weekend shows which are markedly better


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 23, 2015)

Jarvs Cocker yesterday was appalling - had some robotic furby in the background and was having a Conversation with the thing. absolute worst part of the weekend, him coming back.

awful.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2015)

craigxcraig said:


> Jarvs Cocker yesterday was appalling - had some robotic furby in the background and was having a Conversation with the thing. absolute worst part of the weekend, him coming back.
> 
> awful.


The trailer he's done for the show is insufferably, toe-curlingly bad.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 23, 2015)

I had in my mind that Jarvis C was awful, but I heard a bit yesterday and he weren't that bad.  He played some John Carpenter and Angelo Badalamenti.  I tend to think 6 Music should be gently educational.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 23, 2015)

savoloysam said:


> Put it on the other for the first time in a while. So many dull tunes that I started rethinking my totally rational hatred of George Lamb. Couldn't find radio 2 quick enough.



Have a word with yourself.  Radio 2


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 6, 2015)

http://www.theguardian.com/music/shortcuts/2015/apr/06/samatha-camerons-licence-feel-6-music


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2015)

Radcliffe and Maconie's "bantz" is fucking supremely irritating. Please some music you cunts.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 20, 2015)

It is not usually my bag but I caught some 6 music the other day after doing a station hunt. There was a Welsh DJ doing a programme about the Buena Vista Social 
Club - great.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 20, 2015)

Hocus Eye. said:


> It is not usually my bag but I caught some 6 music the other day after doing a station hunt. There was a Welsh DJ doing a programme about the Buena Vista Social
> Club - great.


thats Cerys Matthews ex of Catatonia you heathen!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 20, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> thats Cerys Matthews ex of Catatonia you heathen!


My ignorance of a Welsh presenter on an obscure music station is not what makes me heathen although I admit to being so. Also it is not me who suggests she is catatonic.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 20, 2015)

You sucker DotCommunist, you fell for it 

Sorry


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2015)

Why won't those two cunts shut the fuck up? They had some woman guest in, but I could hardly hear what she was saying because of those Radcliffe and Maconie fucking pricks talking over her with their shit non jokes. Let her speak or play music you unfunny twats.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 15, 2015)

I like Radcliffe but it's undeniable that the chat/music ratio needs to be reversed. The other day he even said "A couple of hours of chat with the odd tune thrown in" or something and I thought "Yeah, you're not fucking wrong."


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2015)

The clue being the station name: BBC6 *MUSIC.*


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 15, 2015)

I wouldn't even mind that so much, but the radio 2 cunts don't do good chat. They don't let the guest speak. Theres a woman who comes on to d the music news- they call her alcopops or something- she can barely get a word in edgeways because of their dadjoke bantz. I'm suprised she hasn't snapped and garroted maconie with a speaker cable yet


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 15, 2015)

They all bang on too much....aside from Iggy Pop, he can talk as much as he likes.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2015)

Stop laughing at your own shitty jokes you fucking punchbag shitehawks.


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 20, 2015)

Giles Peterson today is truly awful. I am def not a jazz fan.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 24, 2015)

She was talking about Suicide and Alan _Vegas_ the other day. Minor, but annoying.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 7, 2015)

So what of this 6 music prom?


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2015)

Really enjoying the stuff that's being played by Vic Galloway right now. Well, most of it.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 21, 2015)

editor said:


> Really enjoying the stuff that's being played by Vic Galloway right now. Well, most of it.



Yeah, he's okay.  Better than Lamacq going on and on and on about the Blur vs Oasis battle of 20 years ago throughout the week anyhow. NO-ONE GIVES A SHIT!   (And I'm sure he went on about it last year too.)


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 21, 2015)

moonsi til said:


> Giles Peterson today is truly awful. I am def not a jazz fan.


Get in the fucking sea


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 30, 2015)

I wish Pauline Black could sit in for Guy Garvey every weekend.


----------



## belboid (Aug 31, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> I wish Pauline Black could sit in for Guy Garvey every weekend.


Good music. Abysmal presenting.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2015)

The station appears to be down on the iPlayer thingy.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 30, 2015)

editor said:


> The station appears to be down on the iPlayer thingy.


The BBC homepage was down a little earlier. Various other pages (e.g. Sports, News...) were fine, but maybe 6Music being down is/was a symptom of the same cause?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2015)

iplayer was flaky all day yesterday and has been a cont this morn as well


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2015)

Don't much like the smooooooooth jazzy stuff that's being played right now by whoever the somewhat charisma challenged DJ who's on now.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 22, 2015)

Gid and Freak Zone only please. Current bug bear is all those fucking dewey-eyed ads. 'Live Music the the greatest thing ever' etc etc etc barf


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 22, 2015)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Gid and Freak Zone only please. Current bug bear is all those fucking dewey-eyed ads. 'Live Music the the greatest thing ever' etc etc etc barf



Nice Fall lyric in your tagline


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2015)

FFS: 11 minutes of that godawful Doors dirge.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2015)

Not quite sure why she's so gushing and "thrilled to bits" to have the distinctly average Soulsavers in session.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 26, 2015)

editor said:


> Not quite sure why she's so gushing and "thrilled to bits" to have the distinctly average Soulsavers in session.



I can't stand her gushiness. It drives me up the wall.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2015)

Will someone get those two fucking twats to shut the fuck up.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2015)

He hasn't stopped fucking talk for fucking ages. Fuck's sake.


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2015)

22 days is pushing it a bit, I agree


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2015)

belboid said:


> 22 days is pushing it a bit, I agree


It feels like 22 days solid.


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 24, 2015)

Haven't listened to 6Music in about 4 years. That year's reorganisation was a reorganisation too far!


----------



## 6:45 already (Nov 27, 2015)

I heard there'd been a Grace Jones interview on. You'd think they'd have trailled it at least.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 27, 2015)

6:45 already said:


> I heard there'd been a Grace Jones interview on. You'd think they'd have trailled it at least.


It's 16:45.


----------



## craigxcraig (Nov 27, 2015)

Getting a tad bored of this wear your t-shirt to work shit every 2 minutes and no doubt talked about into next week.


----------



## au_dave (Dec 1, 2015)

I've just started a new job where my boss insists on Radio 6 all day, what a bunch of cocks they seem to have found... 

I am dangerously close to quitting, ah well, headphones in spotify up loud.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 1, 2015)

au_dave said:


> I've just started a new job where my boss insists on Radio 6 all day,



Swap jobs?   In our office it's (I'm told) Absolute Radio or YouTube mixes of 80s shite and crappy modern r'n'b.

I think anyone who thinks 6 is that bad really needs to remind themselves of other UK radio stations.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 2, 2015)

Why does Shaun Keavney think he is funny?  And keeps doing impressions all the time.  I switched to his breakfast show after radio X started. Shaun is almost as self obsessed and delusional as Chris fucking Moyles. The only reason I am sticking with it is because the music is 80% better.


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 2, 2015)

Just eyeing this thread again this morning, I realised that apart from catching Gilles Peterson and Cerys Matthews now and again, I barely listen to 6Music anymore tbh.


----------



## paolo (Dec 2, 2015)

Anybody here posting who doesn't listen to 6music? I can get the posts about wanting it to be better.

It's the "I've come here to post that I'm not interested in this" that makes me curious. 

(I'm just off to the Knitting thread, to tell people how I'm really *over* knitting. Fucking knitting. Yeah. Fuck you.  )


----------



## Spod (Dec 2, 2015)

This will prove an unpopular opinion but I think Keaveny IS funny. Maybe its an aquired taste. I didnt get it all when I first heard him. Personally I dont get why there is so much hate for 6Music. I mean compared to mainstream radio there is no comparison, at least in terms of music played, if you have a slightly left-field taste.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 2, 2015)

au_dave said:


> I've just started a new job where my boss insists on Radio 6 all day, what a bunch of cocks they seem to have found...
> 
> I am dangerously close to quitting, ah well, headphones in spotify up loud.



Imagine having to listen to Steve Wright in the afternoon for years. That is torture.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 2, 2015)

keaveny has one funny gag. Middle aged shout-outs. other than that he is not at all funny


----------



## ouchmonkey (Dec 2, 2015)

Keaveney is rubbish, I was enjoying Radcliffe And Maconie yesterday tbh.
generally I find I like it if I only listen to it occasionally
and yeah - it's loads better than other stations


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 2, 2015)

ouchmonkey said:


> Keaveney is rubbish, I was enjoying Radcliffe And Maconie yesterday tbh.
> generally I find I like it if I only listen to it occasionally
> and yeah - it's loads better than other stations



Weekend programming is probably my fave.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 2, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> Imagine having to listen to Steve Wright in the afternoon for years. That is torture.



I'm driving a courtesy car atm while mine is in the garage.
My car has a DAB radio, the courtesy car doesn't.
I'd forgotten just how fucking awful Radio 2 is


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 2, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> I'm driving a courtesy car atm while mine is in the garage.
> My car has a DAB radio, the courtesy car doesn't.
> I'd forgotten just how fucking awful Radio 2 is


radcliff and maconie came from radio 2. They should have stayed there


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 2, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> radcliff and maconie came from radio 2. They should have stayed there



I don't mind Radcliffe & Maconie 
Especially if I have to choose between them and Steve Wright


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 2, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> I'm driving a courtesy car atm while mine is in the garage.
> My car has a DAB radio, the courtesy car doesn't.
> I'd forgotten just how fucking awful Radio 2 is



Much better when Mike Harding and that comedian who liked rockabilly, rock and roll etc had shows on it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 2, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> radcliff and maconie came from radio 2. They should have stayed there



Nah; I won't hear a bad word said about Maconie. He's a great writer and is genuinely a fan of music. His solo programmes are exceptional. Radcliffe on the other hand...


----------



## au_dave (Dec 3, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Swap jobs?   In our office it's (I'm told) Absolute Radio or YouTube mixes of 80s shite and crappy modern r'n'b.
> 
> I think anyone who thinks 6 is that bad really needs to remind themselves of other UK radio stations.



Well I hail from Australia... I can't claim radio was much better over there. Just turn the f&cking thing off. 

To me Keaveny sounds permanently bored, if you met him at a party you'd find a good excuse to talk to ANYONE else.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 3, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> Imagine having to listen to Steve Wright in the afternoon for years. That is torture.



I did, when he was on Radio 1 all those years ago.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 3, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> Nah; I won't hear a bad word said about Maconie. He's a great writer and is genuinely a fan of music. His solo programmes are exceptional. Radcliffe on the other hand...



Yup, his Freak Zone is worth a listen.  Radcliffe used to be good paired with Lard.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 3, 2015)

au_dave said:


> Well I hail from Australia... I can't claim radio was much better over there. Just turn the f&cking thing off.



Nah, even when the presenters get slightly irritating (which is rare for me; unless it's Katie Puckrick), there's usually some good tune just around the corner, unless they're devoting an hour to that Clementine chap.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 3, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> radcliff and maconie came from radio 2. They should have stayed there


In what sense?


----------



## Spod (Dec 4, 2015)

This has given me a horrible backflash to the summer of 1991 working as a trainee scrote in an agri-lab with Radio 1 blaring and no access to the dial in the greenhouse we were in. 'Da yoof of today' would not believe how bad it was then with Simon Bates, Steve Wright, Bruno Brooks et al in their Radio 1 pomp. I shit you not, all DJ's played the same 8 tracks on rotation every day till we were climbing the walls like tortured experimental lab rats (actually that was my job description at the time). I still have nightmares where the soundtrack to them is Rod Stuarts cover of Elton Johns 'Its a Little Bit Funny' and Marc Almonds 'The Days of Pearly Spencer' over and over and over.....




Johnny Vodka said:


> I did, when he was on Radio 1 all those years ago.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 4, 2015)

Maconie is fine on his own, yes.

Keaveny is one of those people who can be funny, but give him a few hours and really long breaks to waffle on between songs and the material starts to get stretched very thin. I thought part of the point of R6 was to play more music and have less DJ waffle, anyway? OK, that's probably just my imagination.

I'll listen to Cerys doing interviews for ages—even if you've never heard of the people she talks to, which I usually haven't, they have the best stories.


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 6, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Yup, his Freak Zone is worth a listen.  Radcliffe used to be good paired with Lard.



Stop................................		   Carry on


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 11, 2015)

Have been making a concerted effort to listen more to 6 again this week. There's so much stuff I try to catch on Rinse, Reverb and numerous pirates though, so it's difficult fitting it all in.

Really enjoying Iggy as I type this. Still can't listen to Radcliffe and Maconie (but Maconie on Freak Zone is still ace and have resolved to ensure I listen to this regularly again). Hobbs on listen again was pretty good. Keaveny and Laverne still annoy me greatly. Little interest in Lamacq or Riley. Jarvis, Nemone, Robinson and Ravenscroft were alright but can take or leave. Huey I used to like and now can't really listen to him. Still find Craig Charles' style impenetrable. Peterson and Cerys remain my favourite shows.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2016)

Someone make those two jabbering cunts Radcliffe and Maconie shut the fuck up and play some fucking music. I keep turning off the sound while they've spouting shit but increasingly they're still talking their same smug shit minutes later. And fuck their Radio One sound effects. Cunts.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 4, 2016)

editor said:


> Someone make those two jabbering cunts Radcliffe and Maconie shut the fuck up and play some fucking music. I keep turning off the sound while they've spouting shit but increasingly they're still talking their same smug shit minutes later. And fuck their Radio One sound effects. Cunts.



I have 6 on a lot but these two are not good at all, I have to turn them off.
On a more positive note, this is on this Sunday,

The Story of Misty in Roots - BBC Radio 6 Music

Saw them for the first time at Sheffield Leadmill, brilliant, memorable night with our young un, one of the best times we had together. I still can't believe he is no longer with us, will listen and raise a glass.


----------



## YouSir (Feb 4, 2016)

editor said:


> Someone make those two jabbering cunts Radcliffe and Maconie shut the fuck up and play some fucking music. I keep turning off the sound while they've spouting shit but increasingly they're still talking their same smug shit minutes later. And fuck their Radio One sound effects. Cunts.



Meh, they bring the odd laugh and at that time where most people are listening at work I can take it. Better than Lauren Lavergne who doesn't bring laughs or good music. Niemh (?) who fills in for her from time to time is far better.


----------



## YouSir (Feb 4, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Much better when Mike Harding and that comedian who liked rockabilly, rock and roll etc had shows on it.



Mark Lamarr? A funny man with good music who hides from the world.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 4, 2016)

YouSir said:


> Meh, they bring the odd laugh and at that time where most people are listening at work I can take it. Better than Lauren Lavergne who doesn't bring laughs or good music. Niemh (?) who fills in for her from time to time is far better.


Nemone??   Whenever she is on instead of Shaun Fucking Keavney in the morning the start to my day is much happier.


----------



## YouSir (Feb 4, 2016)

Me76 said:


> Nemone??   Whenever she is on instead of Shaun Fucking Keavney in the morning the start to my day is much happier.



That's her. Guessing she has a regular show I never hear but give her Lauren's slot and I'd be happy.

On a side note, fuck off Guy Garvey. 6Music seems to exist to bolster his career.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 4, 2016)

YouSir said:


> That's her. Guessing she has a regular show I never hear



Saturday 00:00am  Bit of a boring voice, but she actually plays a lot of good dance/electronic music.  Kind of where I need to go for my dance music fix.  Last time I tried the radio one dance shows the music was decent but the presenter(s) were giggling like school kids during every link.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 5, 2016)

YouSir said:


> On a side note, fuck off Guy Garvey. 6Music seems to exist to bolster his career.



He's in Elbow, you know. Elbow. They're a band. They're his band. He's the singer. In Elbow. They played Glastonbury. Here's some of their shitty boring music, on his show, because apparently he's the fucking singer in fucking Elbow.


----------



## Voley (Feb 5, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> He's in Elbow, you know. Elbow. They're a band. They're his band. He's the singer. In Elbow. They played Glastonbury. Here's some of their shitty boring music, on his show, because apparently he's the fucking singer in fucking Elbow.


----------



## Voley (Feb 5, 2016)

(Even though I like Elbow a bit)


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 7, 2016)

Lucky us, today Guy Garvey has been replaced by the incredibly uncharismatic John Grant. He's playing some decent music (which tbf GG does too) but his between song patter consists of either "I've been listening to that one a lot lately" or "I haven't heard that one in a while".


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2016)

Saul Williams is more than a tad annoying and very much all about himself.


----------



## YouSir (Feb 9, 2016)

editor said:


> Saul Williams is more than a tad annoying and very much all about himself.



Reminds me of Bono.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 10, 2016)

Wfh today so have caught some daytime 6 for the first time in ages. Radcliffe and Maconie first tune: Blue Monday. I'm having a timeslip moment to countless hausfrau afternoons when all they seemed to play was this and bloody London Calling.


----------



## YouSir (Mar 6, 2016)

Jesus Guy Garvey is a boring bastard. Mediocre man, mediocre band, mediocre show.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 6, 2016)

what band was he in again? they never say


----------



## keybored (Mar 6, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> what band was he in again? they never say


Arse.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2016)

"And why am I telling you this...?"

>PUNCH!<


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2016)

Fucking hell this Bobby Friction bloke is playing some utter shit. He's even had people message him and tell him so!


----------



## Stiggaless (Apr 19, 2016)

I think Lauren Lavern needs a sidekick to bounce off and add some variation, her shows are so repetitive, one show she said 'People's Playlist' about 33 times,
her attempts at humour just result in tumbleweed moments, her accent is a tad annoying, especially in the stupid f**king voices she does.
Saying that I am gutted I have to turn her off cos she does play some decent music.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2016)

Stiggaless said:


> I think Lauren Lavern needs a sidekick to bounce off and add some variation, her shows are so repetitive, one show she said 'People's Playlist' about 33 times,
> her attempts at humour just result in tumbleweed moments, her accent is a tad annoying, especially in the stupid f**king voices she does.
> Saying that I am gutted I have to turn her off cos she does play some decent music.


And dump this ludicrous 'biorhythms' bollocks, ffs.


----------



## Stiggaless (Apr 19, 2016)

editor said:


> Yes, we all know you're going to fucking Glastonbury Laverne.


She's so Gubbidzy!


----------



## Stiggaless (Apr 19, 2016)

SHUT THE FUCK UP LAUREN AND PLAY THE FUCKING MUSIC !!!!!  sorry


----------



## Stiggaless (Apr 20, 2016)

editor said:


> And dump this ludicrous 'biorhythms' bollocks, ffs.


Ghaaaaaa, she's so annoying!!!  give her a sidekick please !!!


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 20, 2016)

She just asked a bloke who spent 15 minute explaining why he chose 3 songs for his family and the story behind each one if 'his family is very important in his life?'.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2016)

"Oh you've got five grandchildren?" (excited)
"What's their names?"


----------



## Stiggaless (Apr 20, 2016)

So why does it seem like her script is the same every f*king day !

I can't turn it over cos it's on my boss' mac !!!


----------



## Stiggaless (Apr 20, 2016)

If she says 'Headphones Moment' again, I'm gonna scream !


----------



## Stiggaless (Apr 20, 2016)

PEOPLES PLAYLIST !!! said 9 times in the last minute


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 20, 2016)

If only they gave Cerys more shows.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 20, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> If only they gave Cerys more shows.



So she can play more stuff perhaps better suited to radio 2?


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> So she can play more stuff perhaps better suited to radio 2?


Biorhythms and al the attendant inane chatter is more like a Radio 4 feature.  Actually no. That's unfair to Radio 4.


----------



## Stiggaless (Apr 21, 2016)

Oh Whoppie, it's lauren lavern until 1.00pm.
And she's already said Peoples Playlist 5 times !!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 21, 2016)

Stiggaless said:


> Oh Whoppie, it's lauren lavern until 1.00pm.
> And she's already said Peoples Playlist 5 times !!!


one moderately succesful feature and the DJ will spank it to death. Steve LAmaq and his fucking 'wear your old band t-shirt to work day' shtick every year. I haven't got a band t shirt or a job so fuck off lamaq. Adnoidal twat


----------



## YouSir (Apr 22, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> one moderately succesful feature and the DJ will spank it to death. Steve LAmaq and his fucking 'wear your old band t-shirt to work day' shtick every year. I haven't got a band t shirt or a job so fuck off lamaq. Adnoidal twat



At least that's only once a year, 'The Chain' is every day and it has even less of a point. Just play a decent song, or take requests, either way. There's no need for a shit gimmick to fill a minute or two of airtime.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2016)

YouSir said:


> At least that's only once a year, 'The Chain' is every day and it has even less of a point. Just play a decent song, or take requests, either way. There's no need for a shit gimmick to fill a minute or two of airtime.



I don't follow formula 1 so I hadn't had that fleetwood mac intro ruined for me by repeated use as the F1 music but that pair of cunts have managed to ruin it for me


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 27, 2016)

Top Tip - VIZ


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 27, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> one moderately succesful feature and the DJ will spank it to death. Steve LAmaq and his fucking 'wear your old band t-shirt to work day' shtick every year. I haven't got a band t shirt or a job so fuck off lamaq. Adnoidal _scab _twat


ftfy


----------



## rjb2016 (May 1, 2016)

editor said:


> Someone make those two jabbering cunts Radcliffe and Maconie shut the fuck up and play some fucking music. I keep turning off the sound while they've spouting shit but increasingly they're still talking their same smug shit minutes later. And fuck their Radio One sound effects. Cunts.



Oh hell yes! - The very embodiment of Smashy and Nicey and the sad thing is I don't think they even realise (or maybe know but don't care). 

Spend far too much time verbally masterbating each other: 

M:"You're the funniest"
R:"No, you're the funniest" 
M;"No, YOU'RE the funniest" 
R:"I love you"  
M:"I love you more"
Cue: Firework Noise
Unintelligible groaning and moaning sounds interspersed with the occasional words "Harder, Harder, Don't stop"....


----------



## editor (May 3, 2016)

MAKE THOSE TWO BABBLING CUNTS SHUT UP FFS!


----------



## Stiggaless (May 6, 2016)

editor said:


> MAKE THOSE TWO BABBLING CUNTS SHUT UP FFS!


AND MAKE LAVERNE SHUT THE F*K UP!!!!


----------



## rubbershoes (May 6, 2016)

All you haters should spend a day listening to  Radio 2 or Heart. 


They're shittier at a whole different level than anything on 6 music.  Apart from Steve Lamacq


----------



## krtek a houby (May 6, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> All you haters should spend a day listening to  Radio 2 or Heart.
> 
> 
> They're shittier at a whole different level than anything on 6 music.  Apart from Steve Lamacq



Fuck, yeah. At work one of the colleagues insisted on listening to Steve fucking Wright every day.

Remember this offensive little number from 30 years back?



The homophobic prick.


----------



## editor (May 6, 2016)

Radcliffe and Maconie not only drone on and on and on but they manage to talk over each at the same time. Shut up. Cunts.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 6, 2016)

editor said:


> Radcliffe and Maconie not only drone on and on and on but they manage to talk over each at the same time. Shut up. Cunts.



Radcliffe never sounds particularly interested in what anyone else is saying. I still have a soft spot for Maconie, though. His own show is excellent and his books are genuinely amusing, too.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 6, 2016)

I've found a compromise to being able to listen to 6 Music at work and not endure those tiresome twats rambling on and on in the afternoon.

I just listen to the previous shows on the iPlayer on demand through my phone (i.e. Keavney during Laverne, and Laverne during Radcliffe & Maconie) and then if any of of them starts talking too long, I just skip through the waffle to the next track. That way I'm still getting relevant live-ish music and news on the day but I can skip through any irritating bollocks.

If I run out of radio, I then go and find another show from the night before like Tom Ravenscroft or something.


----------



## Me76 (May 6, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> All you haters should spend a day listening to  Radio 2 or Heart.
> 
> 
> They're shittier at a whole different level than anything on 6 music.  Apart from Steve Lamacq


I must admit that when Shaun Fucking Keavney is being annoying and I try to switch to something else either the adverts, or the music or the cunty other djs piss me off even more.

I've learnt to tune out SFK now.  It doesn't mean he doesn't annoy me though.  Just that there's nothing better.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 8, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> All you haters should spend a day listening to  Radio 2 or Heart.
> 
> 
> They're shittier at a whole different level than anything on 6 music.  Apart from Steve Lamacq



Nah, Lamacq's not as bad as radio 2, apart from all those terrible old Brit pop songs he plays.


----------



## Spod (May 9, 2016)

This! I think the only reason this thread exists is because those who hate the presenters STILL listen because of the diverse and mostly good music.



rubbershoes said:


> All you haters should spend a day listening to  Radio 2 or Heart.
> 
> 
> They're shittier at a whole different level than anything on 6 music.  Apart from Steve Lamacq


----------



## Liz (May 11, 2016)

rjb2016 said:


> Oh hell yes! - The very embodiment of Smashy and Nicey and the sad thing is I don't think they even realise (or maybe know but don't care).
> 
> Spend far too much time verbally masterbating each other:
> 
> ...



I often really enjoy their humour and they can be incredibly sharp and play well off each other. I think sometimes Radcliffe can come across a bit narrow minded though -- a bit little Englander, and he always sounds so bored/rude when he talks to callers about their jobs that I get uncomfortable.

I do think it's harsh that they always take the piss of out Steve Lamacq on air (what has he ever done to them?!), although I really struggle with his show. Just seems to be an endless loop of Ned's Atomic Dustbin, inviting listener interaction for inane topics ("What was your very first pen?") and The Wonder Stuff. The Roundtable can occasionally be alright -- when people will actually say what they think about the records.

But yeah despite my moaning I prefer 6 Music to anything else by miles. Gideon Coe, Giles Peterson and Jarvis Cocker's Sunday Service are some of my favourite shows.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2016)

She's talking about "fluffy and lovely" dogs "hanging out" and saying she's playing songs for her 'canine people's playlist"

FOR FUCK'S SAKE.


----------



## Spod (May 12, 2016)

I'm going to add some much needed 6Music love to this thread

Shean Keaveny - I think he IS funny. (sorry)
Huey Morgan - Love his voice and his music
Mary Anne Hobbs - Ditto Huey (although music can be a bit hit-and-miss and my mrs says she is a bit monotone)
Craig Charles - Great at what he does


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2016)

huey is a walking talking line of cocaine with very bad taste in music


----------



## felixthecat (May 12, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> huey is a walking talking line of cocaine with very bad taste in music


 he apparently has very good taste in dahlias though - lives next door to my mates dad and they regularly have in depth discussions about dahlias and gardening in general.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 12, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> huey is a walking talking line of cocaine with very bad taste in music



Also a scab.


----------



## souljacker (May 12, 2016)

Spod said:


> Craig Charles - Great at what he does



The saturday night funk show is the best thing on 6music.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> Also a scab.


ennit, thats the thing you can still fistbump lavergne for even if she is crap and annoying- she aint no scab


----------



## Spod (May 13, 2016)

Ok so what music stations with good music and non-annoying but industrial-action-respecting presenters do you listen to?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 13, 2016)

Spod said:


> Ok so what music stations with good music and non-annoying but industrial-action-respecting presenters do you listen to?


Reruns of God's Jukebox


----------



## editor (May 13, 2016)

Ooh! They're bickering with Father John Misty. Lots of talking over the interviewee as usual.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 13, 2016)

souljacker said:


> The saturday night funk show is the best thing on 6music.



It's certainly up there but I wish Craig would turn down the patter a bit.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2016)

his trunk of funk


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 13, 2016)

souljacker said:


> The saturday night funk show is the best thing on 6music.



He's probably the only DJ on 6 Music I can't listen to - just find him very, very annoying.


----------



## campanula (May 14, 2016)

No TV and now no radio. I struggled with silence for a few months, especially first thing in the morning but it doesn't cause me to grind my teeth in rage. If I felt a bit desperate, there's always LastFm or spotify.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2016)

Just listen to the shows on demand and skip through the waffle, they practically appear straight after they've aired.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 15, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> He's probably the only DJ on 6 Music I can't listen to - just find him very, very annoying.



I feel that he's trying to stamp his personality on the show but I'd rather he'd let the music do the talking.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm enjoying Craig Charles covering for Laverne this week. Nice change of musical pace and a very nice break from banal chat.


----------



## Spod (Jun 2, 2016)

Bound to be in a small minority on this thread but im missing Sheaun Keaveny!


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2016)

How annoying is that fucking stupid "tea-time theme-time" jingle? Cunts.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2016)

Spod said:


> Bound to be in a small minority on this thread but im missing Sheaun Keaveny!


Unfunniest twat on the planet.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2016)

editor said:


> How annoying is that fucking stupid "tea-time theme-time" jingle? Cunts.


its the skwawk at the end that is the coup de cunt


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> its the skwawk at the end that is the coup de cunt


I always hit mute before the denouement, just like I do before that fucking colossal bellend adds that unbelievably irritating "put a donk on it" line.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 2, 2016)

Spod said:


> Bound to be in a small minority on this thread but im missing Sheaun Keaveny!



I don't mind Nemone (she likes her dance music ), but she does have a fucking boring voice.


----------



## Spod (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes I know its not a popular opinion on these parts  



editor said:


> Unfunniest twat on the planet.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 3, 2016)

Is John Cooper Clarke vying for the Guy Garvey boring self promotion spot?


----------



## Idaho (Jun 4, 2016)

Mary Ann Hobbes - fuck off with your breathy pretentious drivel.


----------



## hiccup (Jun 4, 2016)

Idaho said:


> Mary Ann Hobbes - fuck off with your breathy pretentious drivel.


Was about to post something very similar.


----------



## craigxcraig (Jun 4, 2016)

And your faux giggle/chuckle every other moment!


----------



## Idaho (Jun 4, 2016)

Credit where credit's due. Huey show is perfect for Saturday morning.


----------



## Mattym (Jun 4, 2016)

Really enjoyed John Grant's shows (over the last few weeks)- sitting in for somebody on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2016)

this is the most hip-pop playlist I have ever heard. Gravel pit now ffs. I won't diss the tunes, they are bangers for a reason but 6music ffs. You are meant to show me shit I haven't heard. And the swears are gone.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2016)

he literally just crashed the final bit of a tune to say 'which sample is this' then after the tune told us it was a PE sample. The man is a fucking dickhead. He literally crashed the last bit


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 16, 2016)

FFS Mary Anne Hobbs. Fading out Missy Elliot halfway through WTF in favour of pallid Thin Lizzy imitators White Denim. Bring back Katie Puckrick!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 16, 2016)

Why all the hate for MAH?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 16, 2016)

I find her voice and vocabulary annoying.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 16, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> Bring back Katie Puckrick!



No to Katie Putrid!


----------



## Mattym (Jul 16, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> I find her voice and vocabulary annoying.



& everything's 'so amazing'


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 16, 2016)

weakly orgasmic 'uh' after a track she likes. Steve Lamaqs 'ers' are just as annoying. Once you've noticed them you cannot unnotice them


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 16, 2016)

Mary Ann Hobbs used to drive me nuts for her over enthusiastic uhhs and near orgasmic talking up of everything and everyone she liked, which was basically everything.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 16, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> weakly orgasmic 'uh' after a track she likes. Steve Lamaqs 'ers' are just as annoying. Once you've noticed them you cannot unnotice them



Just imagine then if Graham Norton, Jo Brand, Dara O'Briain all DJd on 6, in that case


----------



## Idaho (Jul 17, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> weakly orgasmic 'uh' after a track she likes. Steve Lamaqs 'ers' are just as annoying. Once you've noticed them you cannot unnotice them


See also mark Radcliffe and the suck through the teeth to indicate that a witty comment has been made. Sarah Cox used to do the same, but she has stopped recently.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2016)

Turn on bbc6 - first voice, steve lamacq (thinks ok some guitar cack, won't turn over yet, will see where this particular style has got to nowadays)...plays ...megacity four. In 2016. Like he did in
2015
2014
2013
2012
...
1990


----------



## Spod (Jul 22, 2016)

I am sadly of that early 90's Indie era, turned into a raver etc as many of us did. Although I loved the indie scene  at the time, I dont listen to it now (at least not repeatedly). 

HOWEVER I believe that the is NOT the view of most people my age. Some of my best friends are going to these Stone Roses, Ride etc resurrection shows, spinning their heads dreamily, imaging they still had floppy fringes and baggy jeans. 



butchersapron said:


> Turn on bbc6 - first voice, steve lamacq (thinks ok some guitar cack, won't turn over yet, will see where this particular style has got to nowadays)...plays ...megacity four. In 2016. Like he did in
> 2015
> 2014
> 2013
> ...


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 22, 2016)

Spod said:


> I am sadly of that early 90's Indie era, turned into a raver etc as many of us did. Although I loved the indie scene  at the time, I dont listen to it now (at least not repeatedly).
> 
> HOWEVER I believe that the is NOT the view of most people my age. Some of my best friends are going to these Stone Roses, Ride etc resurrection shows, spinning their heads dreamily, imaging they still had floppy fringes and baggy jeans.



Every generation who was "there" has many who try and relive that era.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2016)

Cerys Matthews really really knows her onions when it comes to world music and is a great interviewer.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 10, 2016)

Oasis wank-fest.  Dull, dull, dull.  Should be on radio 2.


----------



## Stiggaless (Aug 11, 2016)

Hang on, this post is about how irritating Lauren Laverne is !!! come on peeps, keep it real


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 11, 2016)

I saw Lauren Lavern the other day. she had a ghastly dress on that was a cross between an ecclesiastical robe and an academic gown, with what looked like hippy friendship bracelets stuck on it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 11, 2016)

Laverne does go on but she still isn't half as irritating as Radclife and Macconie


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2016)

"Biorhythms: intelligence"

FFS.


----------



## YouSir (Aug 16, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> Laverne does go on but she still isn't half as irritating as Radclife and Macconie



I confuse the two, there's the affable one who can be dull but is generally tolerable, then there's the other one. He's worse than Laverne.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 16, 2016)

YouSir said:


> I confuse the two, there's the affable one who can be dull but is generally tolerable, then there's the other one. He's worse than Laverne.



It's Radcliffe who'd the more annoying of the two. Conversely, they're both excellent presenters when they're not together.


----------



## drachir (Aug 16, 2016)

I quite enjoy Radcliffe & Maconie... they did get me into one of my favourite bands back when they were on Radio 2 though, so bit biased.

Steve Lamacq is beyond dull. Today there was half hour (possibly more, I left work and it was still ongoing) with people giving monologues about running then a "world cup" of running songs/songs with the word 'run' in the title.


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 16, 2016)

Not sure which of them it is but the constant er er er er er every time he speaks drives me crackers and I'm quickly heading for the off switch.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 16, 2016)

drachir said:


> Today there was half hour (possibly more, I left work and it was still ongoing) with people giving monologues about running then a "world cup" of running songs/songs with the word 'run' in the title.



I don't mind this sort of shit and, being a runner, was interested in what they'd come up with.  But it was a bit of a crap selection (and not all the songs had 'run' in the title either).


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 16, 2016)

drachir said:


> I quite enjoy Radcliffe & Maconie... they did get me into one of my favourite bands back when they were on Radio 2 though, so bit biased.



Mumford and Sons?


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2016)

craigxcraig said:


> Not sure which of them it is but the constant er er er er er every time he speaks drives me crackers and I'm quickly heading for the off switch.


Irritates the fuck out of me too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 17, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> they're both excellent presenters when they're not together.


Radcliff on his own once did a 'funny' but which involved him talking to an invisible dog and answering himself back in a 'funny' voice pretending to be the dog. I thought he was having an episode live on air


----------



## drachir (Aug 17, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Mumford and Sons?



Friska Viljor


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 17, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Radcliff on his own once did a 'funny' but which involved him talking to an invisible dog and answering himself back in a 'funny' voice pretending to be the dog. I thought he was having an episode live on air


The dog wasn't invisible it was on the wireless.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 17, 2016)

drachir said:


> Friska Viljor



Whoooooooooo?


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2016)

Now the twat is whistling along to a song. The cunt.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2016)

And he's ha-ha-ha-ha laughing along to ha-ha-ha-ha his own jokes.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2016)

And now children's voices and firework sound effects.


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 27, 2016)

Turns on 6Music right now and Norman Jay is stepping in this morning for Huey 

@ska invita @Rutita1


----------



## ska invita (Aug 27, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> Turns on 6Music right now and Norman Jay is stepping in this morning for Huey
> 
> @ska invita @Rutita1


timing, just got up and was fiddling with the dial...thanks steph

Norman nothing better to do on carnival weekend


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2016)

Now playing: Sol Clap by Quantic. Rarely have I heard such a steaming pile of bland cack.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2016)

Why don't people just play their own music instead of listening to people talk over rubbish records? At least with stations like Rinse you'll here pretty much all new music and you won't get much chat to ruin the vibe.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 30, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Why don't people just play their own music instead of listening to people talk over rubbish records? At least with stations like Rinse you'll here pretty much all new music and you won't get much chat to ruin the vibe.


I like to be suprised. Theres always other peoples youtube playlists for this which is where I go when the bantz on the wireless gets on my tits


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I like to be suprised. Theres always other peoples youtube playlists for this which is where I go when the bantz on the wireless gets on my tits


Yeah, I play other people's 'mixtapes'. Way better than radio, esp if they're friends' picks.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2016)

The Fawn-o-Meter has just broken.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2016)

I had to turn it off as I couldn't bear Mary Anne Hobbs relentless fawning over Kojey Radical. He's a moderately interesting new talent. She seems to think he's the biggest star in the known universe. It was painful to listen to.


----------



## drachir (Aug 31, 2016)

editor said:


> I had to turn it off as I couldn't bear Mary Anne Hobbs relentless fawning over Kojey Radical. He's a moderately interesting new talent. She seems to think he's the biggest star in the known universe. It was painful to listen to.



worst thing about that was someone with exactly the same name as me text in to say how amazing he was; my colleagues don't believe it wasn't me


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 31, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Why don't people just play their own music instead of listening to people talk over rubbish records? At least with stations like Rinse you'll here pretty much all new music and you won't get much chat to ruin the vibe.



6 Music generally doesn't play rubbish.  Listening to 6 still seems to be the best way to discover new music and hear some interesting old stuff.  Mind you, I don't understand why folks listen to a station they apparently don't rate much, as in this thread...


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 31, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> 6 Music generally doesn't play rubbish.  Listening to 6 still seems to be the best way to discover new music and hear some interesting old stuff.  Mind you, I don't understand why folks listen to a station they apparently don't rate much, as in this thread...



Indeed. I wish they'd play a bit more "world" music but it's not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> 6 Music generally doesn't play rubbish.  Listening to 6 still seems to be the best way to discover new music and hear some interesting old stuff.  Mind you, I don't understand why folks listen to a station they apparently don't rate much, as in this thread...


Maybe because they're interested in the listening to new music on an advert free live radio station and there's not much else to choose from?


----------



## spitfire (Nov 6, 2016)

Tom Robinson played Alabama 3 as one of his tracks tonight (theme was support bands who blew the main act away, Leeds 96, support act to the Levellers. I was there, it was true  )

Anyhoo, he followed it up with an email from someone in Brixton who had sent in a tribute to Errol T. He gave it its space and was very sincere. Nice one Tom. RIP Errol.

editor


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2016)

This 'wear your old band t shirt to work day' bollocks is fucking laboured.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm looking forward to their 1989 day tomorrow - if only so they can stop running that massively annoying trailer.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2016)

That fucking unfunny cunty 'banging donk' sample they play again and again and again. Fuck off.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 20, 2017)

Festival gonna be in Glasgow this year.  I will probably try and get some tickets.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2017)

Fuck off with your idiotic fireworks sample you unfunny, bumbling old twats.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2017)

STOP TALKING AND PLAY MUSIC YOU CUNTS.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 1, 2017)

Radcliffe and maconie.. I can't muster an opinion. I don't mind them, mainly because I don't listen to them often. 

I'd rather listen to an all day marathon of them than half an hour of either Giles Pieterson or Mary Anne hobbes.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 1, 2017)

Mary-Anne Hobbs  is terrible.  Did anyone hear her interviewing Iggy Pop? It was the most cringeworthy sixth form nonsense . Questions included
When did you last cry?
Are you a good friend?

Fuck that.  I want tales of excess and debauchery


----------



## Idaho (Jun 1, 2017)

I swear if I hear her say the word "soundscape" again, I will... Er... Turn the radio over angrily.


----------



## AltBren (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes yes yes, all (ok, most) of the above! 

It's generally how i find out about new music, so almost essential.. Computer algorithms can only get you so far, but a human touch is needed really, hence 6music.. but the endless talking.. on and on, more than 5 minutes rambling often.. Interviews about music aren't music, and that's the best of it.. i do have some pet hates with the presenters, but we don't have time for that.. ..but the ones 1 do like (maconie, laverne), still blather endlessly on their daytime shows.

And another thing... the playlist is usually great, but why the song of the week obsession (it's currently Shark smile). It ruins decent songs for the listener. How do you get to be that track? It must be enforced from above somehow, i really can't imagine Stuart Maconie wanting to play the same track everyday. So who is it that pushes 1 track per week, and could they kindly fuck off.

There is hope people; 
I've found if i turn on the radio on straight away, and then pause it and do my morning schedule, when i come to listen i have half hour saved up, meaning i can fast forward through the bull! _It _works for me. No more tedious Matt Everitt bollocks, no more listening to Lauren talk to some random about their i_ntelligence music (?), and i can skip their current obsession track. Bliss. _


----------



## Idaho (Jul 6, 2017)

The heavy and medium rotation of particular new songs is a default of radio stations and has been since pop radio started in the 50s. Probably because back then there just wasn't enough music to fill up the day. Not sure what the reason is these days.


----------



## AltBren (Jul 6, 2017)

I would've thought it was a collaboration between the record companies and radio stations, with the record companies paying to push a track to no.1.. That doesn't work for 6music though, unless it's corrupt and someone is taking a back hander.. but this is the bbc, surely not..


----------



## Spod (Jul 6, 2017)

Yeh 6Music is my means of discovering new music too. This means having to wade through a lot of stuff I dont like if your listening on catch up, all good you can spin on. They seem to have a collective bunch of records that they push at any one time. Although there is obvious DJ discretion, I think some play-list tracks are enforced as Huey was openly slagging off some of the stuff he was playing on saturday.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 6, 2017)

This is the playlist :

BBC - Radio 6 Music - Playlist

I think that all daytime djs are obliged to play a certain number of songs from the a, b and change lists.


----------



## Riklet (Jul 6, 2017)

I only listen ocasionally when back in the uk now.

Omg omg omg great as it is mostly, sometimes it is bloody unbearable. Last stuff I thought was amazing was some American rock and roller telling greaaaat stories. And the David Bowie interviews before he died.

Half the time it's...

Radcliffe and Maconie being their usual boring selves talking about 'nowt like'

Lauren Laverne being boring and stuff.

 Cerys Mathews being boring and talking about herself. And Swansea. And herself. Zzzzzz. Her voice is nice tbf.

Wil Beasts played 7 fucking times in 24 hours. THE SAME FUCKING SONG! Jesus.

There is no digital radio in Spain for some godforsaken reason, which makes me want to listen. It's good for the BBC and stuff but meh.

Oh their weekly Spotify playlist is grand though!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 6, 2017)

You lot are terribly hard to please.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 19, 2017)

BBC today revealed that Ms Laverne's salary is in the £350-399k per annum bracket, making her the best paid R6 jock, ahead of Mark Radcliffe on £200-249k and Shaun Keaveny on £150-199k. Blimey!


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> You lot are terribly hard to please.


My requirements are quite simple: Less unfunny twats laughing at each other's jokes, less failed comedians repeating the same cowbell 'donk' 'joke' and more fucking music.


----------



## sir.clip (Jul 19, 2017)

Dr. Furface said:


> BBC today revealed that Ms Laverne's salary is in the £350-399k per annum bracket, making her the best paid R6 jock, ahead of Mark Radcliffe on £200-249k and Shaun Keaveny on £150-199k. Blimey!



This news blew me away. 
That's an awful lot of money really.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 19, 2017)

sir.clip said:


> This news blew me away.
> That's an awful lot of money really.


I know - I'd have probably guessed she was on about 200k, and I'm surprised she makes so much more than Keavney too, who I'd have thought would've made about the same as her given they're both 5 days a week regular presenters. 

As another comparison, she's also on way more than Laura Keunssberg too (about 200k) who I know isn't very well liked by many, but her job as political editor is much more demanding and stressful that Laverne's is.


----------



## sir.clip (Jul 19, 2017)

I will never be able to listen to 6 music the same again. maybe never.
I've just found out i'm substantially poorer than my radio buddies.
I listen every now and then & feel a common ground with Keavney and Lauren, they play cool music & into cool things.
But i just feel like i've been duped by these radio gaga's.

its radio paradise on DAB forever more


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 19, 2017)

Dr. Furface said:


> BBC today revealed that Ms Laverne's salary is in the £350-399k per annum bracket, making her the best paid R6 jock, ahead of Mark Radcliffe on £200-249k and Shaun Keaveny on £150-199k. Blimey!



My favourite of those three is Keaveny by quite some margin, though I know many others hate him.  Wonder how they arrive at those salary differences?


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 19, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> My favourite of those three is Keaveny by quite some margin, though I know many others hate him.  Wonder how they arrive at those salary differences?


Listener numbers might have something to do with it - certainly they are a factor with Chris Evans salary on R2 - tho I find it hard to believe there can be a great difference between Keaveney and Laverne in that respect.


----------



## Spod (Jul 24, 2017)

indeed. How can Lauren Laverne pull in that compared to Keaveny? Surely he gets more listeners than her unless 6music listeners are mostly stop-in-bed-lates? Does she get an extra £100K for TV Glastonbury appearances? 



Johnny Vodka said:


> My favourite of those three is Keaveny by quite some margin, though I know many others hate him.  Wonder how they arrive at those salary differences?


----------



## Idaho (Jul 24, 2017)

I hate lauren laverne even more now I know she is paid so handsomely for being so shit.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2017)

Actually I love BBC 6 tonight


----------



## Idaho (Jul 24, 2017)

I seldom listen after 9, which is a shame as gideon coe is one of the best. Not too much chat, just interesting music.


----------



## Spod (Oct 26, 2017)

Im normally on this thread defending 6Music but I cannot take any more of The XX or Arcade Fire seemingly played every day by all presenters.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 26, 2017)

I hardly ever listen to "normal" radio these days. All my listening is internet radio stations. No pointless news updates every hour. No adverts. No annoying presenters. No presenters at all, if you want. Music for grown-ups. Life is much better this way.


----------



## Mattym (Oct 26, 2017)

Spod said:


> Im normally on this thread defending 6Music but I cannot take any more of The XX or Arcade Fire seemingly played every day by all presenters.



or the only electronic music producer out there four tet.


----------



## savoloysam (Oct 26, 2017)

I Haven't listened to 6 for over two years now. Looking back it's a shame we bothered standing up for them when they were gonna shut down. IT was about then it went all shit.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 26, 2017)

The usual grumbling on this thread.  It's been a good week.  Tom Ravenscroft sitting in for anyone is good news and Maconie is much better on his own.  They should stop playing that Something for your Mind song, though - it's really, really annoying.


----------



## Mattym (Oct 26, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Tom Ravenscroft sitting in for anyone is good news
> 
> Agreed- great taste in music.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 26, 2017)

My radio is perma tuned to 6music, but it pisses the fuck out of me sometimes which I hate because I want to love it.  

I wake up to The Hawk, I'm not a big fan to be fair.  If I hear Keaveney on the radio, I panic cos it means I'm late getting up.  Mark Riley is the business.  Tom Ravenscoft and Tom Robinson are good.

They have a Morrissey song on the playlist at the moment which is pissing me off, but to be fair when it's time to get my arse out of my pit in the morning and into the shower, there is nothing like Morrissey to send me screaming to the bathroom.

As someone said earlier Arcade Fire get "a bit" feckin dull after a while, and they do play a lot of it.  and why are Art Brut ("We're in a band") on the playlist - that song came out years ago.  

I think what pisses me off most though is that 6 Music is worst at weekends, which is when I can listen most.  Last weekend there was a programme about making fucking sauerkraut - or there's someone trying to score points by playing the most obscure Bulgarian nose whistling they can find.	Why do they give a whole programme to an American pop musician who plays pop music? And  I'm not a fan of Giles Peterson or Craig Charles either simply because I don't like the music they like. 

6Music should just play punk John Peel sessions from 1976 to about 1982.  That would be good.  Tom could be the dj.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 30, 2017)

Enjoyed the halloween playlist on Now Playing last night, not the usual stuff, but records which are genuinely scary. I heard Frankie Teardrop by Suicide for the first time . Stuff you would never normally hear on the radio. 

BBC Radio 6 Music - Now Playing @6Music, Scary Songs


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> I think what pisses me off most though is that 6 Music is worst at weekends, which is when I can listen most.  Last weekend there was a programme about making fucking sauerkraut - or there's someone trying to score points by playing the most obscure Bulgarian nose whistling they can find.


that's probably The Freak Zone, which is usually the only show worth listening to on 6 . Don't see the point of radio shows playing well-known music, or that you've heard before - why not just play stuff from your own collection or something like Spotify if that's what you want?


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> that's probably The Freak Zone, which is usually the only show worth listening to on 6 . Don't see the point of radio shows playing well-known music, or that you've heard before - why not just play stuff from your own collection or something like Spotify if that's what you want?


Because Spotify generally throws together playlists that aren't particularly useful.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2017)

editor said:


> Because Spotify generally throws together playlists that aren't particularly useful.


not if you make them yourself and follow people who make good lists


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> not if you make them yourself and follow people who make good lists


If I make them myself I'm hardly going to hear any new music, am I?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2017)

editor said:


> If I make them myself I'm hardly going to hear any new music, am I?


Why not? Do you only compile lists of things you've heard already?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> The Freak Zone, which is usually the only show worth listening to on 6



No.

You are missing out on a lot of good music.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> No.
> 
> You are missing out on a lot of good music.


Rinse FM is good enough for me. Lots of good new music, and very little dull indie guitar wank


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Rinse FM is good enough for me. Lots of good new music, and very little dull indie guitar wank



It's a bit of a myth that 6 Music is all about 'indie'.  Bet you get loads of crap ads on Rinse.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> It's a bit of a myth that 6 Music is all about 'indie'.  Bet you get loads of crap ads on Rinse.


Nope, none, unless you listen to it live and in the daytime. and barely any talking either. just music.
(i download the shows I'm interested in and there are no ads)


----------



## Spod (Oct 30, 2017)

Im totally with you on getting pissed of by that 'Spent the day in bed' Morrissey song. However I like the weekend stuff. Always liked Huey Morgan and agreed Giles Peterson does play some odd stuff (In fact there is a running joke about Mongolian throat singing after forcing the family to listen to his show in the car) but I have been turned onto some gems listening to him so its worth wading through IMO. Ive even warmed to Cerys recently. 




mx wcfc said:


> My radio is perma tuned to 6music, but it pisses the fuck out of me sometimes which I hate because I want to love it.
> 
> I wake up to The Hawk, I'm not a big fan to be fair.  If I hear Keaveney on the radio, I panic cos it means I'm late getting up.  Mark Riley is the business.  Tom Ravenscoft and Tom Robinson are good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 30, 2017)

Gilles' show still my fave. I don't like all of the stuff he plays, but it's mostly interesting and he seems like a relaxed, knowledgeable guy. I grabbed him for a photo when i went to see him at the Sub Club, but my sis messed up the shot.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 3, 2017)

Wait, Tom Ravenscroft is on weekday mornings now?!  Is he just covering?

Decided last night I should get back into listening to radio rather than just Spotify and podcasts, reluctantly hit up 6Music for the tail-end of Keavney... Ravenscroft is a rather pleasant surprise!


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 3, 2017)

He sounds like he's dribbling all over the mic and desk.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 3, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Wait, Tom Ravenscroft is on weekday mornings now?!  Is he just covering?
> 
> Ravenscroft is a rather pleasant surprise!



Good innit?!  I've got builders in, so I'm wfh a lot with 6 Music on to try and drown out the drills.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 5, 2017)

Yep loved Tom last week in the mornings.

I cannot abide Liz Kershaw. I have prob said before on this thread but she coles across to me as insincere & it being all about her. Her accent does not help. I would like to sponsor her not to say ‘my brother’ as she mentions him all the time. Today it took just 12 minutes before she mentioned him. I cringe at every interview she does.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 5, 2017)

moonsi til said:


> Yep loved Tom last week in the mornings.
> 
> I cannot abide Liz Kershaw. I have prob said before on this thread but she coles across to me as insincere & it being all about her. Her accent does not help. I would like to sponsor her not to say ‘my brother’ as she mentions him all the time. Today it took just 12 minutes before she mentioned him. I cringe at every interview she does.



She is a bit shit, one of the few DJs on 6 Music you honestly don't seem to learn anything from, due to them pedalling a mainstream mum/dad collection.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 5, 2017)

.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 5, 2017)

moonsi til said:


> Yep loved Tom last week in the mornings.
> 
> I would like to sponsor her not to say ‘my brother’ as she mentions him all the time. Today it took just 12 minutes before she mentioned him. I cringe at every interview she does.



I've always assumed he is someone famous.  Is he?


----------



## Flipstick (Nov 5, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> I've always assumed he is someone famous.  Is he?


Notorious! Andy Kershaw: The year my life fell apart


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2017)

she crashes intros and outros like this is 90s radio 1. 'Check how perfect my timing is that I'll stop talking as soon as the vocal comes in'

cunts


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 5, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> I've always assumed he is someone famous.  Is he?



Yep & I much prefer him & his music choices to Liz who to me just sounds so insincere. Liz is all ‘me me me’.


----------



## Spod (Nov 6, 2017)

Totally her show this week was all about Springteen and the E Street Band. Not the worst music ever made but its a bit daytime Radio 2. 



Johnny Vodka said:


> She is a bit shit, one of the few DJs on 6 Music you honestly don't seem to learn anything from, due to them pedalling a mainstream mum/dad collection.


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 6, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> she crashes intros and outros like this is 90s radio 1. 'Check how perfect my timing is that I'll stop talking as soon as the vocal comes in'
> 
> cunts


One of a long list of reasons to avoid Heart.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 11, 2017)

moonsi til said:


> I cannot abide Liz Kershaw.



She’s embarrassing. She’s just played Cream and not once but twice referred to “the genius drummer Jack Bruce”.

Know nothing fuckwit.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 11, 2017)

moonsi til said:


> Yep loved Tom last week in the mornings.
> 
> I cannot abide Liz Kershaw. I have prob said before on this thread but she coles across to me as insincere & it being all about her. Her accent does not help. I would like to sponsor her not to say ‘my brother’ as she mentions him all the time. Today it took just 12 minutes before she mentioned him. I cringe at every interview she does.



I met her a couple of times over the years and she seemed decent in person. She did not mention her brother. Not a fan of her radio work.

I'd rather listen to Andy's documentaries on North Korea, if they're still on the BBC player, worth checking out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> She’s embarrassing. She’s just played Cream and not once but twice referred to “the genius drummer Jack Bruce”.
> 
> Know nothing fuckwit.


Even I know that's Ginger Rogers


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 30, 2017)

5 or 10 minutes of how Nick Clegg is  a great bloke and was never truly hated, why the lib-dems were never unpopular and why it was right for them to go into an aggressive extreme-austerity coalition with the tories on the seriously unfunny shaun keaveny show just now. With his 'committed blairite' mate. Jesus, may get some music at some point in the next hour. I bet that'll be great as well.


----------



## spliff (Nov 30, 2017)

I find _shaun keaveny _a really unpleasant way to start my day, I prefer a bit of chamber music on radio 3 before I drift in and start listening proper.


----------



## OliveS (Nov 30, 2017)

Elitist and annoying radio station. I feel like they are so constantly conscious of whether they come across 'cool' or not. Why is Elbow mentioned so many times daily? There are so many other amazing up and coming bands that I thought this station was supposed to support?


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 30, 2017)

OliveS said:


> Elitist and annoying radio station. I feel like they are so constantly conscious of whether they come across 'cool' or not. Why is Elbow mentioned so many times daily? There are so many other amazing up and coming bands that I thought this station was supposed to support?



Annoying? Yeah, sometimes (depending on the dj). But how is it elitist?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> Annoying? Yeah, sometimes (depending on the dj). But how is it elitist?


Safe, establishment-sanctioned playlist?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 30, 2017)

OliveS said:


> Elitist and annoying radio station. I feel like they are so constantly conscious of whether they come across 'cool' or not. Why is Elbow mentioned so many times daily? There are so many other amazing up and coming bands that I thought this station was supposed to support?



Dunno.  They play some shit that definitely isn't cool (and is more than a bit shit).  Shed Seven?  Noel Gallagher?  But most of what they play is good.  Yeah, Orang Utan there's a playlist, but there's still plenty of space for presenters to play what they like and loads of interesting music new and old.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Dunno.  They play some shit that definitely isn't cool (and is more than a bit shit).  Shed Seven?  Noel Gallagher?  But most of what they play is good.  Yeah, Orang Utan there's a playlist, but there's still plenty of space for presenters to play what they like and loads of interesting music new and old.


still pretty mainstream - lots of old, established artists


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> still pretty mainstream - lots of old, established artists



Nothing wrong with that.  I like to hear_ some_ familiar stuff.  A lot of those established artists wouldn't be played on other stations now, and sometimes it's sessions or more obscure tracks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Nothing wrong with that.  I like to hear_ some_ familiar stuff.  A lot of those established artists wouldn't be played on other stations now, and sometimes it's sessions or more obscure tracks.


I only want to hear new stuff (or old stuff I've not heard). If I want to hear old stuff, I'll play it myself.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I only want to hear new stuff (or old stuff I've not heard). If I want to hear old stuff, I'll play it myself.



How do they know what you've heard or not?  Anyway, keeps me and many other good people happy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> How do they know what you've heard or not?  Anyway, keeps me and many other good people happy.


they don't, which is why I only bother with the Freak Zone, on the rare occasions I remember to tune in. I'm more of a Rinse listener, though never listen to their shows live.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I only want to hear new stuff (or old stuff I've not heard). If I want to hear old stuff, I'll play it myself.


That's a fair point, but, for me, when they dig out something like a John Peel Slits session from 1978, it's pure joy, even if it is on you tube somewhere.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Safe, establishment-sanctioned playlist?



I don't remember it being like that. Cerys played a wide range of sounds I'd not heard before. I discovered Nils Frahm thanks to Mary Anne Hobbs.

As for "safe, establishment-sanctioned" output, that's not entirely apt. 6 (along with Radio 3) play a decent amount of "world" music which is new to most ears. Worth searching out.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 3, 2017)

This art is everywhere thing is doing my head in.


----------



## Spod (Dec 4, 2017)

Personally I prefer a mix of old and new. 6 music has played loads of old stuff I missed at the time. And there is lot much better than hearing a classic track you havent heard in years.


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 4, 2017)

Spod said:


> Personally I prefer a mix of old and new. 6 music has played loads of old stuff I missed at the time. And there is lot much better than hearing a classic track you havent heard in years.



and, as if to prove Spod's point, R&M have just played Puppet Life, by Punishment of Luxury.


----------



## Slo-mo (Dec 4, 2017)

My main 6 music gripe is that since Bruce Dickinson left the network neither 6 nor Radio 2 offer anything for rock and metal fans. Yes I accept we are uncool,(mostly) white working class and (mostly) live outside London but we pay the licence fee too.

It's ironic that old skool Radio One used to provide 5 hours a week of such output (with Tommy Vance on Fridays and Alan Freeman on Saturdays) and the current BBC pretty much doesn't cater for us at all.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2017)

Slo-mo said:


> My main 6 music gripe is that since Bruce Dickinson left the network neither 6 nor Radio 2 offer anything for rock and metal fans. Yes I accept we are uncool,(mostly) white working class and (mostly) live outside London but we pay the licence fee too.
> 
> It's ironic that old skool Radio One used to provide 5 hours a week of such output (with Tommy Vance on Fridays and Alan Freeman on Saturdays) and the current BBC pretty much doesn't cater for us at all.


So it's a race issue?


----------



## Slo-mo (Dec 4, 2017)

editor said:


> So it's a race issue?



Oh absolutely not. I've got a good black friend who's a massive metal fan. But I'm sure even he'd admit he was in a minority.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 4, 2017)

Slo-mo said:


> My main 6 music gripe is that since Bruce Dickinson left the network neither 6 nor Radio 2 offer anything for rock and metal fans. Yes I accept we are uncool,(mostly) white working class and (mostly) live outside London but we pay the licence fee too.
> 
> It's ironic that old skool Radio One used to provide 5 hours a week of such output (with Tommy Vance on Fridays and Alan Freeman on Saturdays) and the current BBC pretty much doesn't cater for us at all.



Don't radio one still have some sort of rock show?


----------



## Slo-mo (Dec 4, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Don't radio one still have some sort of rock show?



Yes they do, on a Sunday night. But it's very much aimed (as it should be) at younger metal fans. The average Maiden, or Sabbath, or GNR or Metallica fan is well outside the Radio One demographic these days!!!


----------



## Voley (Dec 4, 2017)

I've started listening more this year as I finally got a decent digital radio. It's got me listening to Kurt Vile, King Krule, Songhoy Blues, Courtney Barnett, Thundercat and Cherry Glazer amongst others. There is a mainstream playlist but there's room around it to hear other stuff. Iggy Pop's show nearly always throws up something great.


----------



## danski (Dec 4, 2017)

The things that aren't so great with 6 Music are far outweighed by the things that are. If you were forced to listen to Heart/Kiss/Radio 2 you'd know how lucky you were to have 6.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 4, 2017)

I too would never have heard of under-the-radar- bands like elbow, bjork, oasis, pulp and the senseless things.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 4, 2017)

The thing is, the new stuff has so often been clearly whacked on the play list by pluggers rather than anything the DJ's are really interested in.Mark radcliffe playing some hip-hop he hates. It's good at 7-12 weekdays. But that's not what we're on about is it?


----------



## Slo-mo (Dec 4, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> I too would never have heard of under-the-radar- bands like elbow, bjork, oasis, pulp and the senseless things.



6 music started in 2002. Most of those bands were very much "over-the-radar" by then. Only maybe elbow could you make that claim about?


----------



## Spod (Dec 5, 2017)

Radio 1 Rock show with Daniel P Carter is sunday night. Agreed there is a lot of new bands played who all sound like clones of either Fall out Boy or Paramore. But you might be pleasantly suprised, for example 2 weeks ago was a Metallica special featuring interviews and album tracks from the early albums. And last week through it I discovered a great new band called Psychedelic Witchcraft who sound exactly like early 70's Sabbath but with a female singer. IME the first half of the show has most of the pop-punk, while the second half has the heavier and older stuff. 



Slo-mo said:


> Yes they do, on a Sunday night. But it's very much aimed (as it should be) at younger metal fans. The average Maiden, or Sabbath, or GNR or Metallica fan is well outside the Radio One demographic these days!!!


----------



## Slo-mo (Dec 5, 2017)

I'll maybe give it another try then. But I still think that when Radio 2 and Radio 6 are on the air for 336 hours a week in total, they could give us aging rockers a couple or three hours to ourselves


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 5, 2017)

Slo-mo said:


> I'll maybe give it another try then. But I still think that when Radio 2 and Radio 6 are on the air for 336 hours a week in total, they could give us aging rockers a couple or three hours to ourselves



Wouldn't something like Absolute Classic Rock be more up your street, grandad?


----------



## Slo-mo (Dec 5, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> Wouldn't something like Absolute Classic Rock be more up your street, grandad?


Sure. But that doesn't alter the fact that British Heavy Metal fans get an absolutely lousy deal from BBC radio, and in fact an even worse deal that we got 25-30 years ago when the BBC only had 4 radio stations in total


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 5, 2017)

Slo-mo said:


> Sure. But that doesn't alter the fact that British Heavy Metal fans get an absolutely lousy deal from BBC radio, and in fact an even worse deal that we got 25-30 years ago when the BBC only had 4 radio stations in total



30 years ago when I was 14 I had to listen to John Peel playing death metal at the wrong speed just so I could hear one or two house and hip-hop records. It was the only place I could hear it, metal was absolutely everywhere. You've had your time


----------



## Slo-mo (Dec 5, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> 30 years ago when I was 14 I had to listen to John Peel playing death metal at the wrong speed just so I could hear one or two house and hip-hop records. It was the only place I could hear it, metal was absolutely everywhere. You've had your time


I'm not necessarily disagreeing with the above. Both house and hip hop were ignored for too long.But now in 2017 i  think there are several groups of music fans- Jazz, Country, Folk being three other examples, who get a lousy deal from BBCs Six and Two.  But at least those genres get *some* coverage. Old school metal gets virtually none.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 6, 2017)

There's a fine line when it comes to 'rock' shows on the radio. I have virtually no interest in stuff like Absolute Classic Rock playing old Sabbath and Deep Purple tracks on the same rotation every single day, nor do I wish to listen to whiny emo metal bands so beloved of Daniel P Carter.

One of the best shows which radio 1 got rid of because of BBC cuts was The Lock Up (latterly The Punk Show) with Mike Davies. He had a great taste for new Punk and Hardcore from the US and UK, and always kept the music fresh, and ran the Lockup Stage at Reading/Leeds. I struggle to find anything to match it these days.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2017)

Just tuned in for the first time in ages. Seems to be nowt but horrid soft whimpering rock.


----------



## craigxcraig (Dec 7, 2017)

Tom has been great all week, today has been awful.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2017)

craigxcraig said:


> Tom has been great all week, today has been awful.


It's still awful. Almost entirely mid-tempo indie sludge. Steve Mason, Joy Zipperzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Spod (Dec 8, 2017)

Thats pretty niche, cant see you finding anything that specific that except on internet radio. Daniel P Carter plays a very wide mix, a lot of it not great IMO. However I find it a great way of keeping up to date with whats going in rock and metal



skyscraper101 said:


> There's a fine line when it comes to 'rock' shows on the radio. I have virtually no interest in stuff like Absolute Classic Rock playing old Sabbath and Deep Purple tracks on the same rotation every single day, nor do I wish to listen to whiny emo metal bands so beloved of Daniel P Carter.
> 
> One of the best shows which radio 1 got rid of because of BBC cuts was The Lock Up (latterly The Punk Show) with Mike Davies. He had a great taste for new Punk and Hardcore from the US and UK, and always kept the music fresh, and ran the Lockup Stage at Reading/Leeds. I struggle to find anything to match it these days.


----------



## Spod (Dec 19, 2017)

Sean Keaveny had a chat with Brian Cox and Brian Eno last xmas which was ace. They are having another one again on xmas day

BBC - Shaun And The Three Wise Brians - Media Centre


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 21, 2017)

Picket line crossing huey whatshisname just called The Fall The Falls.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 3, 2018)

They need to stop with the Gemma Cairney shit.  Even worse, not even ironically so far as I can detect, she is using an Ace Of Bass track as a 'bed' this morning - the fuck??


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2018)

Just turned it on to hear that idiot Huey talking a load of utter shit, so turned it off again.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 3, 2018)

editor said:


> Just turned it on to hear that idiot Huey talking a load of utter shit, so turned it off again.



The whole Saturday schedule is a mess IIRC.


----------



## spliff (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm glad we still have BBC6 though, behind the presenters egos I sometimes hear something that sparks me.
Although really I would prefer 'Late Junction' 24 hours a day.
But hey, that's just me getting older


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm going to recommend Peter Barakan 
InterFM897 : インターFM897 [ 89.7MHz TOKYO ]
9 am GMT if the connection works


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 4, 2018)

editor said:


> It's still awful. Almost entirely mid-tempo indie sludge. Steve Mason, Joy Zipperzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


Have Joy Zipper got a new one out? Thought they'd disappeared a decade ago, not that I'd call them mid-tempo indie sludge.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 4, 2018)

editor said:


> It's still awful. Almost entirely mid-tempo indie sludge. Steve Mason, Joy Zipperzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.



Are you sure you're listening to the right station?  Whatever other criticisms might apply, the music is pretty diverse.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 4, 2018)

Johnny Vodka said:


> They need to stop with the Gemma Cairney shit.  Even worse, not even ironically so far as I can detect, she is using an Ace Of Bass track as a 'bed' this morning - the fuck??



And she just played the track in full.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 4, 2018)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Are you sure you're listening to the right station?  Whatever other criticisms might apply, the music is pretty diverse.


I suspect you have a pretty impoverished definition of what constitutes diverse if you think BBC6 fits the bill.


----------



## shambler (Feb 4, 2018)

editor said:


> Just turned it on to hear that idiot Huey talking a load of utter shit, so turned it off again.



Huey might have a mental age a 12 year old, but his show gets me moving on a Saturday morning.

FIP is the best option for when BBC6 is playing shit. No talking there, and even when they do, it's French and sexy and I can't understand it.


----------



## Spod (Feb 5, 2018)

Perhaps an unpopular opinion on here but I like Huey's show. Nice mix if soul, punk and funk and I even enjoy his patter. He is openly hostile to dreary indie half-asleep singing stuff he has is forced to include.  Gemma Cairney is always unwelcome in my view popping up during the Glastonbury coverage talking shite. Now it looks like they are trying to slip her into 6Music by stealth.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 5, 2018)

Spod said:


> Perhaps an unpopular opinion on here but I like Huey's show. Nice mix if soul, punk and funk and I even enjoy his patter. He is openly hostile to dreary indie half-asleep singing stuff he has is forced to include.  Gemma Cairney is always unwelcome in my view popping up during the Glastonbury coverage talking shite. Now it looks like they are trying to slip her into 6Music by stealth.



I can tolerate him for a bit once a week, but over Xmas they had him filling in for bore Lamacq when Tom Ravenscroft is much better doing that...


----------



## spitfire (Feb 5, 2018)

editor Monochrome session on Marc Riley tonight. 

Gemma cairney is very annoying. 

I agree with both above posts. Tom ravenscroft plays some cool stuff when filling in for Lammo. 

I like 6 overall and I’m very much not an indie drone kid. It’s far from perfect but it’s radio. It never pleases everyone. 

Still not sold on Amy Lame replacing Jarvis. Although this Sunday’s show was an improvement. Too much playlist not enough weirdness.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2018)

spitfire said:


> editor Monochrome session on Marc Riley tonight.
> 
> Gemma cairney is very annoying.
> 
> ...


I feel a bit guilty now as I'm in the studio and Marc Riley is an absolutely lovely bloke!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 5, 2018)

editor said:


> I feel a bit guilty now as I'm in the studio and Marc Riley is an absolutely lovely bloke!



I didn't realise you'd actually be there, I thought you were just a fan.


----------



## Voley (Feb 5, 2018)

spitfire said:


> I didn't realise you'd actually be there, I thought you were just a fan.


He's their drummer!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 5, 2018)

Haha no fucking way. That's funny.


----------



## Voley (Feb 5, 2018)

Oh God! That band in session on Marc Riley right now are proper shit! Omg! wtf! Etc!


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2018)

One down, two to go!
It's stressful stuff this live radio.


----------



## Voley (Feb 5, 2018)

editor said:


> One down, two to go!
> It's stressful stuff this live radio.


No sign of nerves this end, ed. Sounded very fine indeed.


----------



## Voley (Feb 5, 2018)

Really liked that last one, ed. I shall give the album a listen.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 5, 2018)

Some fine clickety clacketing in the middle track intro. Enjoyed that, sounded good.


----------



## craigxcraig (Feb 5, 2018)

Just caught the end editor sounded


----------



## Voley (Feb 8, 2018)

I like Chris Hawkins (I think he's called) who's on very early. My alarm goes off at 6am and I think he's been on for an hour or so by then. Woke up to Husker Du and Martha And The Vandellas yesterday.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 8, 2018)

Voley said:


> I like Chris Hawkins (I think he's called) who's on very early. My alarm goes off at 6am and I think he's been on for an hour or so by then. Woke up to Husker Du and Martha And The Vandellas yesterday.


I only get to listen to 20 mins of him but it's the least painful 20 mins.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 15, 2018)

An anti-moan. Not been in work this week so been catching up on the last few weeks of Riley and Gid. We're so lucky to have that stuff at night.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 15, 2018)

Her habit of spending five minutes reading out tweets about how wonderful the last five songs have been 

Just shut the fuck up and play music.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 15, 2018)

Heard a text from an ex-urbanite grouting a frying pan earlier in the week.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 15, 2018)

Voley said:


> I like Chris Hawkins (I think he's called) who's on very early. My alarm goes off at 6am and I think he's been on for an hour or so by then. Woke up to Husker Du and Martha And The Vandellas yesterday.




I have warmed to him over the years. He seems a lovely fella & also looks nothing how I imagine him to look.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 15, 2018)

Tom Ravenscroft sitting in for Lammo is good , the other day he kept saying ‘as you well know’ when he was talking about the 6 Music Big Weekend, sounded vaguely threatening which amused me.


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 13, 2018)

If you missed it @ska invita Norman Jay covering for Craig Charles on 6Music last Sat was welcome - hearing those first few bars of Chic - Open Up and three hour show!


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 13, 2018)

Voley said:


> I like Chris Hawkins (I think he's called) who's on very early. My alarm goes off at 6am and I think he's been on for an hour or so by then. Woke up to Husker Du and Martha And The Vandellas yesterday.


OMG! I can't stand Chris Hawkins, he is proper shit imo! I'm guessing that is why he is on so early! I'm up at 5am for work.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 13, 2018)

Voley said:


> I like Chris Hawkins (I think he's called) who's on very early. My alarm goes off at 6am and I think he's been on for an hour or so by then. Woke up to Husker Du and Martha And The Vandellas yesterday.


Yep, my alarm goes off to The Hawk too (6.15 rather than 6.00 - it's a bit spooky thinking of one of my imaginary friends waking up simultaneously to me!).  But I don't really get him. It's sort of helpful getting me from bed to shower that he plays a lot of absolute tripe.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 13, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> OMG! I can't stand Chris Hawkins, he is proper shit imo! I'm guessing that is why he is on so early! I'm up at 5am for work.


The guy has been doing the 5.00 am to 7.00 am slot since 6 music started.  Like you say, if he was any good, he might have progressed.  I don't dislike the guy, but I'm not a fan.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2018)

I have to hear this bloke now. Alarm set.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 13, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> I have to hear this bloke now. Alarm set.


Wait for Wednesday.  The "Wednesday W(h)ine" is a classic of modern radio.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 14, 2018)

stethoscope said:


> If you missed it @ska invita Norman Jay covering for Craig Charles on 6Music last Sat was welcome - hearing those first few bars of Chic - Open Up and three hour show!


Thanks for the tag....bitter sweet hearing his voice again.... he really is the boss when it comes to radio.

I don't miss much about the past but Norman on the radio is something that should still be a fixture


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 14, 2018)

Who'll chip in so I can take out a contract on Liz Kershaw?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 14, 2018)

this Friday in Cardiff


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 25, 2018)

They've just asked Van Morrison, on the occasion of the 50th anniversary of Astral Weeks, if he could 'feel the magic in the room' during the recording of the record that was famously made with Van Morrison and the band never being in the same room.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2018)

Now I have a newer car, I can listen to 6music when driving , and I have to admit, I haven't found it as annoying as other posters. I have heard some interesting music, and the DJs in the main have been ok. I prefer Radcliff and Maconie to Lauren Laverne, wasn't too keen on the breakfast DJ whoever he is, Liz Kershaw was a bit annoying tbf


----------



## Spod (Jun 28, 2018)

Its Shaun Keaveny who does the breakfast show. I can understand you not being keen as first time I listened to him I he is so deadpan and downbeat I thought "WTF this is shit!" BUT theres a chance if you persevere you may grow to love his show as I do. I even rang in and was on his show  with the 'Small Claims Court' section a couple of xmas's ago. Utterly unheard of for me to consider ringing into a radio show. 



marty21 said:


> Now I have a newer car, I can listen to 6music when driving , and I have to admit, I haven't found it as annoying as other posters. I have heard some interesting music, and the DJs in the main have been ok. I prefer Radcliff and Maconie to Lauren Laverne, wasn't too keen on the breakfast DJ whoever he is, Liz Kershaw was a bit annoying tbf


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2018)

Spod said:


> Its Shaun Keaveny who does the breakfast show. I can understand you not being keen as first time I listened to him I he is so deadpan and downbeat I thought "WTF this is shit!" BUT theres a chance if you persevere you may grow to love his show as I do. I even rang in and was on his show  with the 'Small Claims Court' section a couple of xmas's ago. Utterly unheard of for me to consider ringing into a radio show.


He's the biggest bellend of the lot. Totally unfunny.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 28, 2018)

I miss the days of 6 Music when there were actual funny people like Adam & Joe and Phil Jupitus.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 28, 2018)

editor said:


> He's the biggest bellend of the lot. Totally unfunny.


I don't need 6 music presenters to be funny. I need them to play half decent music.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 28, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> I don't need 6 music presenters to be funny. I need them to play half decent music.


Yeah, but keavney really thinks he is funny.  And talks loads.  And thinks he can do impressions.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2018)

Me76 said:


> Yeah, but keavney really thinks he is funny.  And talks loads.  And thinks he can do impressions.


And he's a total fucking cunt at everything. Awful dreck.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 28, 2018)

editor said:


> He's the biggest bellend of the lot. Totally unfunny.



Worse than Radcliffe, Craig Charles, Liz Kershaw, Amy whatsherface?  Nah, no way.


----------



## Spod (Jun 29, 2018)

Adam and Joe were gold. But its a bit different comparing a saturday morning show to a daily running for 12 years.

The choice we have today with digital is amazing. As a youth I spent a summer in the early 90s in an agricultural research lab. For the first weeks I was working inside. The speakers blaring out Radio 1 were set 10 feet high with no available off button. It was before all the old Smashie and Nicey twats like Simon Bates and Dave Lee Travis were got rid of. They played about 4 songs on rotate all day across the presenters.

Annie Lennox-Walking on Broken Glass,
Marc Almond-The Days of Pearlie Spencer,
Road Stewarts cover of Elton's Its a Little Bit Funny.
Vannessa Williams - Save the best for last.

ALL fucking day for six weeks in that lab.

I can never forget or forgive



skyscraper101 said:


> I miss the days of 6 Music when there were actual funny people like Adam & Joe and Phil Jupitus.


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 9, 2018)

Laverne to replace Keaveny on 6 Music Breakfast 

Lauren Laverne moves to 6 Music breakfast


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 9, 2018)

BoxRoom said:


> Laverne to replace Keaveny on 6 Music Breakfast
> 
> Lauren Laverne moves to 6 Music breakfast



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 9, 2018)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Worse than Radcliffe, Craig Charles, Liz Kershaw, Amy whatsherface?  Nah, no way.


craig charles might be a little annoying but his funk and soul show is excellent.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 9, 2018)

BoxRoom said:


> Laverne to replace Keaveny on 6 Music Breakfast
> 
> Lauren Laverne moves to 6 Music breakfast


Hmmm, not sure about that.  As much as Keavney pisses me off I have got more used to him / am able to tune him out quite easily now.  

I hope she isn't too energetic!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 9, 2018)

Great. Might listen in the mornings now. Can't stand that cunt Keavney.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 9, 2018)

You can tune LL out, keaveny does whacky accents, noises and shit like that. The twat.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 9, 2018)

I don't care too much about the morning shows, but Keavney instead of Radcliffe and Maconie in the afternoons? - fuck that


----------



## Favelado (Aug 9, 2018)

I think Radcliffe is a really nice bloke but can he finish a sentence just once in his fucking life? It's like listening to Norman Collier.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2018)

Bellend Keaveny is now moving to the afternoon slot. So goodbye BBC6 in the daytime for me.


----------



## danski (Aug 9, 2018)

Is anyone actually reading the BBC website? Mary-Anne Fucking Hobbs is on everyfuckingday, actually. Actual;ly actually actually actually actually  aaahaahahagagaghgdhagrhagrhagrhareg


----------



## danski (Aug 9, 2018)

and everything is fucking cosmic or special or something amazing. Plus her voice resonates at a frequency that fill me with rage, actually


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 9, 2018)

danski said:


> and everything is fucking cosmic or special or something amazing. Plus her voice resonates at a frequency that fill me with rage, actually



And her little chuckle/giggle after nearly every comment grrrrr


----------



## spitfire (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm sure she's a lovely person but MAH drives me to distraction with her simpering. 

And Keaveney....I listen to Absolute Radio in the morning rather than BBC6. Hopefully he changes the format and some of the grinding jokes disappear.

At the risk of a virtual beating I actually quite like Lauren Laverne..... *runs away*


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 9, 2018)

Not really going to matter in the great scheme of things - they just swapped people round rather than take on new folk or get rid of any cunts (like Radcliffe, arguably).  That Amy Lame woman annoys me now, as pointless as she is on 6 as she is her role as London nightlife chief or whatever.  Political choices, one suspects.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2018)

spitfire said:


> I'm sure she's a lovely person but MAH drives me to distraction with her simpering.
> 
> And Keaveney....I listen to Absolute Radio in the morning rather than BBC6. Hopefully he changes the format and some of the grinding jokes disappear.
> 
> At the risk of a virtual beating I actually quite like Lauren Laverne..... *runs away*


If I hear that fucking "cowbell" non joke on top of a track being played I may be compelled to write another devastating email!


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 9, 2018)

spitfire said:


> At the risk of a virtual beating I actually quite like Lauren Laverne..... *runs away*



I know what you mean, ive grown to like her, at least compared to MAH, Heavney and Radcliffe & Maconie. I dont think ill be shouting at the radio *as* much in the mirnings now!


----------



## spitfire (Aug 9, 2018)

editor said:


> If I hear that fucking "cowbell" non joke on top of a track being played I may be compelled to write another devastating email!



IN GREEN INK!


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2018)

craigxcraig said:


> I know what you mean, ive grown to like her, at least compared to MAH, Heavney and Radcliffe & Maconie. I dont think ill be shouting at the radio *as* much in the mirnings now!


I'm not a fan but I can see she has some honest enthusiasm for music as opposed to Keaveny who only has enthusiasm for his own voice and his shit, shit, shit jokes and idiotic sound effects which are as shit and as innovative as Tony Blackburn's barking dog sample from 1971.


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 9, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm not a fan but I can see she has some honest enthusiasm for music as opposed to Keaveny who only has enthusiasm for his own voice and his shit, shit, shit jokes and idiotic sound effects which are as shit and as innovative as Tony Blackburn's barking dog sample from 1971.



Agreed, Keavney just isnt funny - the filler within his show is dire. I usially listen to the first track and switch off!! God knows what his new show in the afternoon is going to be like! 

Thankfully, I only really listen whilst getting ready in the morning and then in the evening. The evening output is excellent.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 9, 2018)

danski said:


> and everything is fucking cosmic or special or something amazing.


Jo Whiley syndrome


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 9, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Jo Whiley syndrome



Whiley is a turd who'll promote any old shite.  Say what you like about MAH's presenting style, but she has pretty good taste.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 9, 2018)

.


----------



## danski (Sep 11, 2018)

Nemone, standing in for keaveny, sounds like she holds her breath while the songs play.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 11, 2018)

It's Ok, she's left 6 for 4!!!  
Kirsty Young Desert Island Discs break


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 11, 2018)

No she hasn't.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 11, 2018)

sorry, she is taking on desert island doscs on 4 as well - not good, so not good


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2018)

Who the fuck is this utter Radio One-esque clown on now?


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 7, 2018)

editor said:


> Who the fuck is this utter Radio One-esque clown on now?



Chris Hawkins, he does the graveyard/early morning shift


----------



## Me76 (Nov 8, 2018)

.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 2, 2019)

I see Liz Kershaw is full of compassion for those fleeing from oppression & murder. Deffo worse than laverneor Keaveney now


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2019)

Yeah, she's not nice is she? I had no idea until last night.


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2019)

She's getting a rightful kicking on Twitter


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 2, 2019)

spitfire said:


> Yeah, she's not nice is she? I had no idea until last night.




Wow.  What a nasty cunt.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## spitfire (Jan 24, 2019)

Maryanne hobbs plays sunday afternoon music too much. Needs moar energy and less "exquisiteness". 

And to stop talking.


----------



## danski (Jan 24, 2019)

Yeah, I switch it off when mystic meg comes on. So dreary.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 24, 2019)

danski said:


> Yeah, I switch it off when mystic meg comes on. So dreary.



Mystic Meg


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2019)

Had the misfortune to turn on the radio and hear that fucking unfunny twat Shaun Keavey doing his Radio 1 style _talk and keep fading in the music between words_ while delivering another infantile joke. Get the cunt off the radio!


----------



## Spod (Jan 25, 2019)

at the risk of being banned I love Keaveny (gets coat)


----------



## klang (Jan 25, 2019)

tuned into Cerys last Sunday and had a nice surprise: She did a little (15 min?) special on the label I'm on (Lost Map). The label boss chose 3 of his favourite Lost Map moments, and one of them was my band. He said very nice words about us!


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2019)

Spod said:


> at the risk of being banned I love Keaveny (gets coat)


He'd be great on Radio 2, or maybe some hospital radio. But he's a failed unfunny Smashy and Nicey twat.


----------



## klang (Jan 25, 2019)

been a good week on 6 for me - also Gideon Coe did a special on Mega Dodo, a label I produced albums and 7s for. He played a couple of my tracks. Always great to hear my efforts on air


----------



## Spod (Jan 25, 2019)

I hated the Smashie and Nicey gang as well. But Keaveny is a world apart from that lot IMO. But if you dont like your broadcasters doing funny voices then I understand. I personally prefer listening to Keaveny than dreary worthy musos like Lamcq even though music is my thing.  




editor said:


> He'd be great on Radio 2, or maybe some hospital radio. But he's a failed unfunny Smashy and Nicey twat.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2019)

Spod said:


> I hated the Smashie and Nicey gang as well. But Keaveny is a world apart from that lot IMO. But if you dont like your broadcasters doing funny voices then I understand. I personally prefer listening to Keaveny than dreary worthy musos like Lamcq even though music is my thing.


I want MUSIC not some twat droning on with his attempt at humour while fading cheesy background music in and out between sentences.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 25, 2019)

I have a music free-weekday-afternoon mon-friday now (at work) because of Keaveny and these changes.

It's pretty much music free if i actually do listen to Keaveny to be fair.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 25, 2019)

editor said:


> I want MUSIC not some twat droning on with his attempt at humour while fading cheesy background music in and out between sentences.


Put a mix or an album or even your own playlist on then. Mainstream radio is not for you!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 25, 2019)

BBC6 says it's a music station. Keveany barely plays any - it's nothing to with it being a mainstream station. Even the other big talkers play music for most of their programs and demonstrate a genuine interest in it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 25, 2019)

Bring back George Lamb. All is forgiven.

#Shabba


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Put a mix or an album or even your own playlist on then. Mainstream radio is not for you!


I want to hear new music. I want to hear intelligent insights into new music. I don't want a third rate pub comedian talking shit and playing inane sound effects.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 25, 2019)

Rinse fm has nearly all new music with no or minimal chat. No rock music though.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 25, 2019)

editor said:


> I want to hear new music. I want to hear intelligent insights into new music. I don't want a third rate pub comedian talking shit and playing inane sound effects.



Try "Beats 1". You'll love it I'm sure.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 25, 2019)

I guess a halfway solution would be to listen on demand to earlier shows and use the 15 sec skip button as much as you need when the DJs start yacking.

Not ideal, but on the upside you can also skip through tracks you don’t like. I pretty much always listen to Tom Ravenscroft this way.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 25, 2019)

Quite enjoying the new line-up, though only really listen in short bursts at work.  LL was the one I was most concerned about, but tbf it's just (brilliant) music music music with little chat.


----------



## Idaho (Jan 25, 2019)

6 music is now unlistenable before 7 on weekdays - although having Maconie on Saturday and Sunday mornings is a silver lining. 

Laverne - shit and annoying
Marie Anne hobbes - pretentious and annoying
Keavney - if I wanted shit comedy interrupting short snippets of mainstream music, I'd record Dave and watch the adverts.
Lamacq - always annoying


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2019)

Idaho said:


> 6 music is now unlistenable before 7 on weekdays - although having Maconie on Saturday and Sunday mornings is a silver lining.
> 
> Laverne - shit and annoying
> Marie Anne hobbes - pretentious and annoying
> ...


Nailed it, right there.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 25, 2019)

Idaho said:


> 6 music is now unlistenable before 7 on weekdays - although having Maconie on Saturday and Sunday mornings is a silver lining.
> 
> Laverne - shit and annoying
> Marie Anne hobbes - pretentious and annoying
> ...



After 7pm is great if you just like lads with guitars, with Lamacq being a great lead into that.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm delighted, because I love LL and hated Keaveney, to the point where I was forced to listen to Chris fucking Evans before leaving for work. Now I can listen to 6music.


----------



## klang (Jan 26, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> to listen to Chris fucking Evans before leaving for work


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 26, 2019)

Idaho said:


> 6 music is now unlistenable before 7 on weekdays - although having Maconie on Saturday and Sunday mornings is a silver lining.
> 
> Laverne - shit and annoying
> Marie Anne hobbes - pretentious and annoying
> ...



And on Saturdays there's Liz Kershaw, who should be on Radio 2


----------



## Libertad (Jan 26, 2019)

rubbershoes said:


> And on Saturdays there's Liz Kershaw, who should be on Radio 2



And there was me thinking that the People's Tribunal had sentenced her to do unpaid community work at the weekends. She's taking the piss.


----------



## Idaho (Jan 26, 2019)

rubbershoes said:


> And on Saturdays there's Liz Kershaw, who should be on Radio 2


I don't mind liz kershaw!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 26, 2019)

Idaho said:


> I don't mind liz kershaw!



go to page 46


----------



## Idaho (Jan 26, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> go to page 46


I meant I don't mind listening to her upbeat, fairly commercial brand of Saturday sing a long stuff. I wouldn't consult her on political matters.


----------



## Idaho (Jan 31, 2019)

Credit where credit's due, Laverne is playing an entertaining batch of songs this morning, and only being moderately annoying.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 31, 2019)

also Lavergne doesn't scab.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 31, 2019)

Idaho said:


> Credit where credit's due, Laverne is playing an entertaining batch of songs this morning, and only being moderately annoying.



The music she plays was never a problem.. More her wittering on like a budgie and some of the crappy features.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2019)

I like her on Desert Island Discs. She has a pleasant voice.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 1, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I like her on Desert Island Discs. She has a pleasant voice.



Yeah, sounds ok. Not as bad as I thought it would be. But I miss the soothing tones of Kirsty Young.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 1, 2019)

Mary Anne Hobbs' voice does my head in


----------



## Spod (Feb 1, 2019)

I find it quite soothing but my mrs thinks its monotonous


Part 2 said:


> Mary Anne Hobbs' voice does my head in


----------



## Riklet (Feb 1, 2019)

Thank God for Mark Riley, at least.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 1, 2019)

Riklet said:


> Thank God for Mark Riley, at least.



And all those blokes with guitars.  He seems to be a lovely bloke, but the music selection is way too monotonous.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 1, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Mary Anne Hobbs' voice does my head in



Good taste in music, but.. I dunno… listen to her, for example, interviewing David Holmes today.. uninspired questions, humourless...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 1, 2019)

And Mark Radcliffe is back tomorrow.  Much as i'm glad he's well, I've been much preferring Maconie on his tod.


----------



## 8115 (Feb 2, 2019)

I really like Tom Robinson. Appreciate I may have the wrong idea about this thread.


----------



## Riklet (Feb 3, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> And all those blokes with guitars.  He seems to be a lovely bloke, but the music selection is way too monotonous.



I totally disagree. Really enjoy the wide range of stuff he digs out. Tbf he's not an electronic music or funk and soul DJ, is he. And the interviews are fascinating! Was that him that interview all about growing up with Northern Soul and that? Cant remember who it was with but the man has an edge. Maconie has also been really good and entertaining recently, too.

My main criticism of 6Music aside from a few dullard awkward DJs is their propensity to overkill a few key tunes. Slowthai and Mura Masa - Doorman for example. Great song but twice a fucking day or more??? Just no.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 13, 2019)

I doubt anyone on here was listening about 10 minutes ago in expectation that it was that waste of time Keavney on but Tom Robinson stepped in to do his show for some odd reason. Anyway, almost the first thing he had to do was break the news that Danny Kustow, long term TRB guitarist (and on PITD and all the good ones) has just died. 

He's actually playing music as well. Imagine that, music on BBC6 in the afternoon.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2019)

8115 said:


> I really like Tom Robinson. Appreciate I may have the wrong idea about this thread.


He's a decent bloke too.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 13, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> I doubt anyone on here was listening about 10 minutes ago in expectation that it was that waste of time Keavney on but Tom Robinson stepped in to do his show for some odd reason. Anyway, almost the first thing he had to do was break the news that Danny Kustow, long term TRB guitarist (and on PITD and all the good ones) has just died.
> 
> He's actually playing music as well. Imagine that, music on BBC6 in the afternoon.


awch


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 22, 2019)

LL talking about going raving in the 80s just then. She was born in 1978.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 6, 2019)

MAH may be sickly sweet in her delivery but I grudgingly admit she has played some excellent tunes in the last few weeks.

Just had to turn it off. Refugee hater Liz Kershaw is excruciatingly bad at live interviews. Embarrassing stuff at the 6 music festival which I wish they'd all stop banging on about all the fucking time. 

I have come to the conclusion that she's not just unpleasant but actually thick.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 6, 2019)

Yep I cannot bear ‘hiya it’s Liz’ either, she is rude & interrupts guests. Her brother often gets mentioned too.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 7, 2019)

How come Kershaw is still given airtime?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 7, 2019)

spitfire said:


> MAH may be sickly sweet in her delivery but I grudgingly admit she has played some excellent tunes in the last few weeks.



She does have good taste. Which reminds me, I need to listen to the Daniel Avery stuff from Friday...


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2019)

Who the fuck is this utter bellend on now doing a comedy 'gay' accent?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 5, 2019)

editor said:


> Who the fuck is this utter bellend on now doing a comedy 'gay' accent?



Who was it?


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 6, 2019)

They were playing Nico today.  

That has just reminded me to give them shit for it in Twitter.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jul 6, 2019)

Anyway good stuff on 6Music - Craig Charles, Gilles Peterson, Cerys Matthews, Huey (sometimes), Ravenscroft (sometimes), Annie Nightingale, MAH (sometimes), Tom Robinson, Namone, Don Letts when he's on.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 4, 2019)

BBC 6 seems to have disappeared from my little portable DAB.


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 5, 2019)

Me76 said:


> BBC 6 seems to have disappeared from my little portable DAB.


You need to retune as some local transmitters have altered the frequencies slightly.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 6, 2019)

quiet guy said:


> You need to retune as some local transmitters have altered the frequencies slightly.


It disappeared because the radio did an auto retune.  For two days the only BBC channel that was coming back up was BBC Surrey.  Now all the rest are coming up except for 6.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 30, 2019)

Martin Freeman has boring and banal taste in music. I was expecting better.

I don't know why.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Dec 30, 2019)

Dom Traynor said:


> Anyway good stuff on 6Music - Craig Charles, Gilles Peterson, Cerys Matthews, Huey (sometimes), Ravenscroft (sometimes), Annie Nightingale, MAH (sometimes), Tom Robinson, Namone, Don Letts when he's on.



I like Craig Charles on a Saturday evening, Cerys Matthews on Sundays and Iggy Pop confidential on Friday night. Have recently got into Cate LeBon and Sleaford Mods thanks to Iggy's Confidential.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2020)

So I turn on BBC6 for the first time and it's the 'handover' to that fucking idiot Keaveny who thinks he's just invented the phrase, 'farce of nature.' What a clueless, unoriginal, unimaginably dull cunt. 

*turns off radio


----------



## Spod (Jan 20, 2020)

editor said:


> So I turn on BBC6 for the first time and it's the 'handover' to that fucking idiot Keaveny who thinks he's just invented the phrase, 'farce of nature.' What a clueless, unoriginal, unimaginably dull cunt.
> 
> *turns off radio



Appreciate Keaveny is not to everyone's taste (didnt like him at first) but have to balance this out with some love as I am one of his daily listeners. And was even on the show bit a bit for his 'Small Claims Court' section


----------



## youbeauty (Jan 20, 2020)

is there a more boring man than Martin Freeman?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 20, 2020)

youbeauty said:


> is there a more boring man than Martin Freeman?


No sooooooo mundane.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2020)

Spod said:


> Appreciate Keaveny is not to everyone's taste (didnt like him at first) but have to balance this out with some love as I am one of his daily listeners. And was even on the show bit a bit for his 'Small Claims Court' section


He's a fucking unfunny dickhead with a wildly over-inflated opinion of his own 'comedy.' If I want infantile sound effects on top of music or an appallingly bad comedy routine, I'll go to some shit cabaret club.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 20, 2020)

editor said:


> He's a fucking unfunny dickhead with a wildly over-inflated opinion of his own 'comedy.' If I want infantile sound effects on top of music or an appallingly bad comedy routine, I'll go to some shit cabaret club.




Like Spod, I didn't like him until I changed jobs and ended up listening to him for a 20 min commute every morning; I quite like him now. Then again I like an infantile sound effect. (What was your CTF, Spod?) 

Likewise I've warmed slightly to Lauren now she's doing the breakfast show; she's calmed tf down and has played some good tunes in the 20 min slot I listen to. 





On that front; is the thread title fair now - this is more of a general 6 music chat thread isn't it?


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Like Spod, I didn't like him until I changed jobs and ended up listening to him for a 20 min commute every morning; I quite like him now. Then again I like an infantile sound effect. (What was your CTF, Spod?)
> 
> Likewise I've warmed slightly to Lauren now she's doing the breakfast show; she's calmed tf down and has played some good tunes in the 20 min slot I listen to.
> 
> ...


I've updated the thread title - thanks.  I'm sure Keaveny would be great on hospital radio or some regional 'drivetime' slot but BBC6 Music is supposed to be about music - not droning 'comedy' personalities who never shut the fuck up.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 20, 2020)

Spod said:


> Appreciate Keaveny is not to everyone's taste (didnt like him at first) but have to balance this out with some love as I am one of his daily listeners. And was even on the show bit a bit for his 'Small Claims Court' section



Found him easier to listen to in the morning than friggin' La La.  Way too chirpy and that house music thing is surely one of the most shitty and unfunny features ever.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 30, 2020)

LL has just done 10 minutes of business entreneur awards, and finished ceremony by playing Patti Smith's Gloria for the winner.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2020)

Fucking hell. What is this fucking shit playing now? I've given it another go and the first ten minutes were some incredible dull nerdy bloke talking about his shitty mix, then a shit hop hop song followed by some bedroom faux-house/dance that sounds like the faceless stuff that the billionaire Housebreaking toffs churn out . Just awful. Awful.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2020)

I never, ever, ever want to hear anything mixed by this lot









						Dusky · Artist ⟋ RA
					

Dusky are London production duo Nick Harriman and Alfie Granger-Howell.




					www.residentadvisor.net


----------



## spitfire (Mar 20, 2020)

I quite enjoyed it to be honest. A bit of fluffy house from back in the day but I just caught the second half.

And now Frankie Valli and the 4 Seasons. 😎


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2020)

spitfire said:


> I quite enjoyed it to be honest. A bit of fluffy house from back in the day but I just caught the second half.
> 
> And now Frankie Valli and the 4 Seasons. 😎


It was cheesy as fuck and went on FOREVER and now that bumbling unfunny cunt Keaveny is on. I used to love BBC6 Radio (and GLR before that). I don't think I'm ever going to listen to it again now.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 20, 2020)

Riley's quality, (except when he has to interact with anyone live when he can be toe curling  ),  Gideon Coe is good. Garvey is a nob but always quite comforting on a Sunday pm. Lamacq has some really fucking annoying habits and a shit taste in music but I still listen. Obviously the answer is just to have Cerys on all the time.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 20, 2020)

Radcliffe and Maconie are my Sunday morning at work listening and I am slightly in love with them both, especially crisps on the radio. 

I fucking hate Shaun Keaveny and Mary Anne Hobbs voice annoys me. 

Bloody love Craig Charles and also really enjoy Tom Robinson.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 20, 2020)

I wish they'd drop their playlist.  I must have heard that "Ladies for Babies" song half a dozen times today.


----------



## oryx (Mar 20, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mary Anne Hobbs voice annoys me.
> 
> Bloody love Craig Charles and also really enjoy Tom Robinson.



Amen to all of those.

I also like Marc Riley's evening show and listen to it when I'm cooking (though the jingles for the show annoy me!).

On the whole it's a great station and I only turn it off when there's too much talk and not enough music.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 20, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bloody love Craig Charles and also really enjoy Tom Robinson.


People I know tell me Charles is a massive bastard and he's irritating on the radio but he plays some great tunes. Robinson's always a bit like a bumbling uncle. 


mx wcfc said:


> I wish they'd drop their playlist.  I must have heard that "Ladies for Babies" song half a dozen times today.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 20, 2020)

There's a lot of decent stuff on, and I don't know a better radio station.

Marc Riley is streets ahead of most of them though.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 20, 2020)

editor said:


> I never, ever, ever want to hear anything mixed by this lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are Dusky that bad?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 20, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Radcliffe and Maconie are my Sunday morning at work listening and I am slightly in love with them both, especially crisps on the radio.



Used to love Mark & Lard back in the day, but Radcliffe & Maconie or Radcliffe on his own are terrible.  Maconie on his own is good though.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 20, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> I wish they'd drop their playlist.  I must have heard that "Ladies for Babies" song half a dozen times today.



That song is fucking terrible.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 20, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> People I know tell me Charles is a massive bastard and he's irritating on the radio but he plays some great tunes. Robinson's always a bit like a bumbling uncle.



I've always found Craig Charles annoying.  I kind of like Nemone and MAH for their taste in music, Keaveny used to be okay in the mornings (but doesn't work for me in the afternoon).  Love Tom Ravenscroft and Gilles Peterson still.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 20, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I've always found Craig Charles annoying.  I kind of like Nemone and MAH for their taste in music, Keaveny used to be okay in the mornings (but doesn't work for me in the afternoon).  Love Tom Ravenscroft and Gilles Peterson still.


With Craig Charges and Gilles Peterson, it's just not my genre. I try, but I end up turning it off.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 20, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> With Craig Charges and Gilles Peterson, it's just not my genre. I try, but I end up turning it off.



I don't like everything GP plays, but I like his presentation style/personality and he has expanded my tastes a bit.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I've always found Craig Charles annoying.


You should meet his son!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 20, 2020)

editor said:


> You should meet his son!



Why? Does his son find him annoying too?  I know a few people who LOVE Craig Charles, most of them much younger than me.  It's a mystery.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Why? Does his son find him annoying too?  I know a few people who LOVE Craig Charles, most of them much younger than me.  It's a mystery.


No. His son is _off the scale_ annoying. He is quite talented as a musician but he once cleared the stage of a jam session when he joined in and tried to take over!


----------



## danski (Mar 20, 2020)

Yesterday I was subjected to an hour of Radio 1 then Kisstory, for another hour, quite loudly.

YOU TRULY DON'T KNOW HOW GOOD 6 MUSIC IS.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 20, 2020)

Iggy's playing some lively soothing jazz right now. Real lounge lizard stuff.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 20, 2020)

Well he was.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Mar 22, 2020)

3 and a half years after leaving the country apart from Facebook Cerys, Namone, Charles, Peterson, Huey and Robinson are the constant links to home for me. Despite various bad habits they play good stuff. If it wasn't for them I'd be on Spotify 24/7


----------



## pinkychukkles (Mar 22, 2020)

Alas, I have given up on 6Music, there just isn't the 'hit' rate of discovery for me like there used to be from the early 2010s (I even made a YouTube playlist of the songs I discovered on 6Music in 2011). My radio now plays what I stream from my NAS via the Audio In jack or the BBC World Service.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 22, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I don't like everything GP plays, but I like his presentation style/personality and he has expanded my tastes a bit.



Indeed. Big up the unexpected bossa nova fans posse


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 22, 2020)

danski said:


> Yesterday I was subjected to an hour of Radio 1 then Kisstory, for another hour, quite loudly.
> 
> YOU TRULY DON'T KNOW HOW GOOD 6 MUSIC IS.



Apart from Liz Kershaw who really should fuck off to Radio 2


----------



## Athos (Mar 22, 2020)

editor said:


> No. His son is _off the scale_ annoying.



He's a weapons grade prick.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 23, 2020)

Not that I wish to make light of illness, but... Tom Ravenscroft is sitting in for Sean Keavney today


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 23, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Not that I wish to make light of illness, but... Tom Ravenscroft is sitting in for Sean Keavney today



Always perks me up when he sits in for any of the daytime presenters.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 23, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Always perks me up when he sits in for any of the daytime presenters.


Indeed, but got to be honest last week there was a definite dearth of something to listen to 1pm-4pm last week, so will be nice not to have to search for something.

Assume that means Mary-Anne Hobbes is back, as Ravenscroft was subbing for her last week.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 23, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Indeed, but got to be honest last week there was a definite dearth of something to listen to 1pm-4pm last week, so will be nice not to have to search for something.
> 
> Assume that means Mary-Anne Hobbes is back, as Ravenscroft was subbing for her last week.



She's back.  Craig Charles was subbing for her last week.  Ravenscroft was subbing for Lamacq.


----------



## Cerv (Mar 24, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Ravenscroft was subbing for Lamacq.


best thing to happen all last week
I wish Lamacq all the best in his retirement if it ever happens


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 24, 2020)

Iggy's show on Friday nights is fantastic.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm very fond of Don Letts' Culture Clash radio show on Sunday nights as well.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 25, 2020)

Shaun Keaveney has grown on me like an annoying relative you get used to over time and even phone up at times, despite making fun of them with your immediate family.

I miss him now when he's not on for days!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 25, 2020)

Riklet said:


> Shaun Keaveney has grown on me like an annoying relative you get used to over time and even phone up at times, despite making fun of them with your immediate family.
> 
> I miss him now when he's not on for days!



I quite liked him in the morning (hugely preferable to LL anyway), but not that fussed with him in the afternoon.  Weird, huh?


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2020)

OK, I quite enjoyed the last hour of Mary Anne Hobbs but then doesn't employ 'comedy' sound effects and endlessly talk shit like that rampant jabbering buffoon Keaveny.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 28, 2020)

The weekend schedule has been adjusted. More Gilles Peterson and no Liz Kershaw


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 28, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> The weekend schedule has been adjusted. More Gilles Peterson and no Liz Kershaw


Good.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 28, 2020)

Where's fucking Huey?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 28, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> Where's fucking Huey?


Starts at 11am today


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 28, 2020)

There he is.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 29, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> The weekend schedule has been adjusted. More Gilles Peterson and no Liz Kershaw



This makes me happy. Stupid and racist she can get to fuck. And she's annoying as well.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 8, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> With Craig Charges and Gilles Peterson, it's just not my genre. I try, but I end up turning it off.


Craig Charles is now doing the late afternoon show.  It's actually pretty good.  The "Trunk of Punk" (2 or 3 punk tracks) at around 5.10pm is an excellent end to my working day.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 12, 2020)

Cerys has been killing it this morning. Really, really good from blues to Songhoy Blues.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 13, 2020)

Yep Cerys was a joy yesterday.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2020)

Fucking hell. Who is this babbling buffoon on now? Turned it on to hear a 5 minute monologue about him wanting to do the marathon and how we should celebrate all old artists everywhere or some other inconsequential bollocks. Play music, you boring twat.


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 25, 2020)

editor said:


> Fucking hell. Who is this babbling buffoon on now? Turned it on to hear a 5 minute monologue about him wanting to do the marathon and how we should celebrate all old artists everywhere or some other inconsequential bollocks. Play music, you boring twat.


 
that’ll be Gilles Peterson. Who is generally pretty reserved with the talking. You might have just tuned in at a bad moment.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 25, 2020)

shifting gears said:


> that’ll be Gilles Peterson. Who is generally pretty reserved with the talking. You might have just tuned in at a bad moment.


The entire Gilles Peterson show is a bad moment as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 25, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> The entire Gilles Peterson show is a bad moment as far as I'm concerned.



I think he’s great.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 25, 2020)

Guy Garvey annoys the shit out of me.....and then to my horror I realised I had got used to him ....like a painful boil. I think its I just dont rate Elbow.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 25, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> The entire Gilles Peterson show is a bad moment as far as I'm concerned.


Sometimes I really rate Gilles Peterson, sometimes he really really annoys me. Anyway he gets a free pass from me as I first heard Fela Kuti on his late night R1 show many years ago when he played two long Fela tracks back-to-back and I was completely blown away


----------



## spitfire (Apr 25, 2020)

Gilles Peterson. Sun and beer. A great combo. I was never a fan until the last couple of years but he’s a genuinely enthusiastic music head and plays some brilliant music. Some lovely dub thing going on right now.


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 25, 2020)

spitfire said:


> Gilles Peterson. Sun and beer. A great combo. I was never a fan until the last couple of years but he’s a genuinely enthusiastic music head and plays some brilliant music. Some lovely dub thing going on right now.



said he’s going for a dubwise last half hr, heavy on the Lee Perry

honestly, anyone who can slag off Gilles is just 🤦‍♂️


----------



## ska invita (Apr 25, 2020)

GP is a really important DJ, has done so much over the years, 80s onwards, a British institution, continues to break new musicians too. Sorry to say it but I do find him annoying though. Smug best describes it. Maybe he isnt but its how he comes across to me (his voice and things he says). Stopped listening to him years ago from Kiss days


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 25, 2020)

Today’s show included Scratch, Adrian Sherwood, Erykah Badu, archive interview with Bobby Womack + several of his tunes, and unreleased late 70’s tune by soul legend Leroy Hutson, plus loads of new stuff I didn’t know 😎

low point was Jamiroquai, even if it was the Nu-Yorican Soul remix

Overall - fucking grateful for this on a lockdown Saturday afternoon tbh


----------



## ska invita (Apr 25, 2020)

shifting gears said:


> low point was Jamiroquai


who GP signed originally IIRC to Acid Jazz <another person he helped break


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 25, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Smug best describes it.



Really?  Knowledgeable but down to Earth is how I'd describe him.  Personality-wise, one of the easiest 6 Music DJs to take.


----------



## Mattym (Apr 25, 2020)

shifting gears said:


> Today’s show included Scratch, Adrian Sherwood, Erykah Badu, archive interview with Bobby Womack + several of his tunes, and unreleased late 70’s tune by soul legend Leroy Hutson, plus loads of new stuff I didn’t know 😎
> 
> low point was Jamiroquai, even if it was the Nu-Yorican Soul remix
> 
> Overall - fucking grateful for this on a lockdown Saturday afternoon tbh



You missed off the most important track- Luke Vibert- new Amen Andrews! It was a great show. Everybody loves the sunshine.


----------



## Mattym (Apr 25, 2020)

Also wanted to say- his live dj sets are brill.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 25, 2020)

shifting gears said:


> Today’s show included Scratch, Adrian Sherwood, Erykah Badu, archive interview with Bobby Womack + several of his tunes, and unreleased late 70’s tune by soul legend Leroy Hutson, plus loads of new stuff I didn’t know 😎
> 
> low point was Jamiroquai, even if it was the Nu-Yorican Soul remix
> 
> Overall - fucking grateful for this on a lockdown Saturday afternoon tbh



Yeah, I'm allergic to JK as well.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 26, 2020)

I love Giles Peterson show now one of my R6 highlights & love when he gets chatting to guests. I generally like a chatting /music combo so really enjoy Cerys too.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 26, 2020)

I love Gilles Peterson, not so keen when he does his jazzy hour.


----------



## keybored (Apr 26, 2020)

ska invita said:


> who GP signed originally IIRC to Acid Jazz <another person he helped break


Thanks, now I have a more tangible reason for hating GP.

His shows are shit, the music he plays is pretentious shit. Same goes for Maconie, stroking his chin deep in thought while I have to endure whatever breakthrough Peruvian nose flute techno quartet shite that he has decided is worth playing.

I enjoy music on Craig Charles and Hughie whatshisface shows, I have to mentally switch off when they talk though.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 26, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Really?  Knowledgeable but down to Earth is how I'd describe him.  Personality-wise, one of the easiest 6 Music DJs to take.


a lot of what annoys me is in the inflections in his voice...very self regarding


8115 said:


> I love Gilles Peterson, not so keen when he does his jazzy hour.


I dont particularly click with his classic jazz selection (or maybe he just puts me off too much) but its worth saying there is basically Fuck All jazz on UK radio, so its good that he does that. Is that timetabled or is just when he feels to? He's been breaking/releasing so much new UK jazz the last few years Id be quite curious to check that out.

Jazz FM is back on DAB, so that's something if you have DAB, but on BBC its just couple of token shows on radio 3, and a big percentage of Jazz Requests is made up of men in their 70s and 80s requesting pre-60s jazz. Its all very stuffy and limited.


Found this online - Giles Peterson playing the first pre-release post-demo version of Jamiroquai on Kiss in 1992. I don't know if it comes across from this snippet at all, but this was a really exciting time  - I'd compare it to punk or early rave scene or grime - a scene being formed. The UK funk/jazz/soul scene of late 80s early 90s gets overlooked in UK music moments. And tbf GP was right in the middle of it
And that Jamiroquai tune sounds brilliant to this day - great rawer (definitive?) version, I dont think it got a release in this mix, would love a copy/mp3


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 26, 2020)

6 is a godsend at work in the mornings. Those documentaries are fascinating.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 26, 2020)

ska invita said:


> GP is a really important DJ, has done so much over the years, 80s onwards, a British institution, continues to break new musicians too. Sorry to say it but I do find him annoying though. Smug best describes it. Maybe he isnt but its how he comes across to me (his voice and things he says). Stopped listening to him years ago from Kiss days


I love GP's voice - dont know what you mean about the smugness....I'm always surprised at how old he is as he sounds very young.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 26, 2020)

Just looked and he's 55, looks a lot younger as well. I don't find him smug tbh and although I could never be described as a jazz fan he plays enough other stuff to keep me interested.

And we should all remember that he is performing a public service at the moment and keeping Liz Kershaw away from our ears. #clapforgilles


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 26, 2020)

I imagine that Spymaster  sounds like  don letts.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 27, 2020)

spitfire said:


> And we should all remember that he is performing a public service at the moment and keeping Liz Kershaw away from our ears. #clapforgilles



Some heroes wear headphones


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 27, 2020)

Lauren Laverne being on holiday or whatever can only be a good thing.


----------



## izz (Apr 27, 2020)

Gosh I am pleasantly surprised by the Craig Charles show - a delightful remix of Heard it Through the Grapevine on just now and one that was new for me, lush it was


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 28, 2020)

keybored said:


> Thanks, now I have a more tangible reason for hating GP.
> 
> His shows are shit, the music he plays is pretentious shit. Same goes for Maconie, stroking his chin deep in thought while I have to endure whatever breakthrough Peruvian nose flute techno quartet shite that he has decided is worth playing.
> 
> I enjoy music on Craig Charles and Hughie whatshisface shows, I have to mentally switch off when they talk though.


Maconie went up in my estimations for a few minutes a few weeks ago when he played a Wipers track. Turned out a guest had chosen it and when Maconie did his usual reading the wikipedia page schtick it became apparent he'd never even heard of them. Twat.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 28, 2020)

keybored said:


> Thanks, now I have a more tangible reason for hating GP.
> 
> His shows are shit, the music he plays is pretentious shit. Same goes for Maconie, stroking his chin deep in thought while I have to endure whatever breakthrough Peruvian nose flute techno quartet shite that he has decided is worth playing.
> 
> I enjoy music on Craig Charles and Hughie whatshisface shows


You take that back!!!!


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 28, 2020)

izz said:


> Gosh I am pleasantly surprised by the Craig Charles show - a delightful remix of Heard it Through the Grapevine on just now and one that was new for me, lush it was


Had this on a cd used to listen to a lot about six years ago - always wondered what it was


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 29, 2020)

The bhangra and beyond documentaries are fascinating, can't say the same about the Coldplay concert now playing...


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 29, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> The bhangra and beyond documentaries are fascinating, can't say the same about the Coldplay concert now playing...


ohmygod, I missed a Coldplay concert?? Thank the stars I had a break in my run of insomnia!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 30, 2020)

First time coming across this sing-a-long thing.  Wondering how cringey it's going to be.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 30, 2020)

Theme is meant to be songs about doctors.  Fuck all of the songs have been about doctors so far. 🙄


----------



## Cerv (Apr 30, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> First time coming across this sing-a-long thing.  Wondering how cringey it's going to be.


very. it’s very cringy

in the last week before the shutdown, Laverne took part in something where breakfast DJs across Europe spontaneously the night before all agreed to play Gerry & The Pacemakers’ You’ll Never Walk Alone in sync at 8.
this weekly BBC thing just feels contrived in comparison with being so heavily trailed each day


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 30, 2020)

I think I heard this once a few weeks ago. They played one song to sum up the station. 6 played some shite by Prince.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2020)

I briefly tuned in and it was the bloke from Groove Armada taking about cooking his favourite meal. So off the radio went.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2020)




----------



## shifting gears (May 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 210114



genuinely tempted to do an E


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2020)

izz said:


> Gosh I am pleasantly surprised by the Craig Charles show - a delightful remix of Heard it Through the Grapevine on just now and one that was new for me, lush it was




I listen to it when im cooking on a Saturday night. Love it.

And just listened to that song you linked. Jesus christ.


----------



## Mattym (May 2, 2020)

This Goldie set is wicked, but very similar to the mix cd he released a few months ago.


----------



## Mattym (May 2, 2020)

izz said:


> Gosh I am pleasantly surprised by the Craig Charles show - a delightful remix of Heard it Through the Grapevine on just now and one that was new for me, lush it was




Also had it for a few years now. Craig Charles played it a couple of years back on his show & I just thought 'Wow'-Sort of a track that fits with Blondie - Atomic & a Tarantino film.

ETA- When it first came out, Grant Lazlo put it on Soundcloud as a free download. Can't find it now though.


----------



## CNT36 (May 2, 2020)

It seems that stand in DJs are more often than not better than the full time ones. Craig Charles being one despite talking over records. It could be familiarity breeding contempt it maybe anyone half decent has something better to do most of the time.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2020)

shifting gears said:


> genuinely tempted to do an E


I did un E in my pants listening to Jeff Mills just now


----------



## spitfire (May 3, 2020)

Oops missed that. Be one was playing some decent tunes earlier. Bassline wobbles.


----------



## spitfire (May 3, 2020)

Nemone ffs.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 3, 2020)

I'm never up at 5am to hear him, but Chris Hawkins plays some great tunes. Who else would play this?


----------



## Mattym (May 3, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> I'm never up at 5am to hear him, but Chris Hawkins plays some great tunes. Who else would play this?




He's great. Working from home means I'm up later, so I miss him. Love his humour.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 3, 2020)

Mattym said:


> He's great. Working from home means I'm up later, so I miss him. Love his humour.



I never hear the show, just pick up the music on the scheduler.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 3, 2020)

spitfire said:


> Nemone ffs.



I think the best thing I ever read about Nemone is that she sounds like she's still coming down from a Groove Armada gig in 1998.  She does play some decent music, though.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 3, 2020)

Cerys just dropped this banger. 



Perfect soundtrack for making stuffing*


*not a euphemism


----------



## spitfire (May 3, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I think the best thing I ever read about Nemone is that she sounds like she's still coming down from a Groove Armada gig in 1998.  She does play some decent music, though.



she does. 😎


----------



## editor (May 4, 2020)

Oh for FUCK'S SAKE. That Keaveny cunt is doing his 'comedy' accents and an impersonation of the bloke from Countryfile over the intro music. For fuck's sake. Shut the twat up.


----------



## Cerv (May 4, 2020)

Gilles Peterson & Craig Charles both nailed it Saturday’s all day rave theme. going to hit that up on whatever the BBC are calling the listen again service this month.

and Charles now playing Billy Preston My Sweet Lord. he’s so much better than Lamacq’s regular show ever was it’s embarrassing. I just hope he doesn’t burn out with all this extra work and his regular slot start to suffer.


----------



## editor (May 6, 2020)

So after his hilarious 'Arab' voice impression that unfunny cunt Kauveny is now doing a Roland Rat impression. 
And so the radio goes off again. I won't be listening to anything he does ever again.  Shame. I used to like BBC6.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2020)

Cerv said:


> Gilles Peterson & Craig Charles both nailed it Saturday’s all day rave theme. going to hit that up on whatever the BBC are calling the listen again service this month.
> 
> and Charles now playing Billy Preston My Sweet Lord. he’s so much better than Lamacq’s regular show ever was it’s embarrassing. I just hope he doesn’t burn out with all this extra work and his regular slot start to suffer.


It was excellent wasn't it? I might have another listen to the last segment this weekend.

I get people's moans about the DJ wittering but the station has been a bright light in a grim place right now.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 8, 2020)

Tuned in for Gilles Peterson and found Shaun Keaveny in his place. Just fuck off


----------



## Cerv (May 8, 2020)

try again tomorrow 😆

speaking of which, can anyone think why the schedule shows 2 minutes or being off air at 1930?








						BBC Radio 6 Music - Schedules, Saturday 9 May 2020
					

This is the daily broadcast schedule for BBC Radio 6 Music




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## rubbershoes (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2020)

Cerys playing Get Together by The Youngbloods 

 

I have a powerful hunger to watch Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas now


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 15, 2020)

Trying to listen more to 6 Music during the day again, after initially being put off by more time given to annoying DJs.  Have to say, even when the presenters are a bit annoying, the tunes are mostly fantastic and I always discover new stuff...


----------



## CNT36 (May 15, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Trying to listen more to 6 Music during the day again, after initially being put off by more time given to annoying DJs.  Have to say, even when the presenters are a bit annoying, the tunes are mostly fantastic and I always discover new stuff...


There seem to be less really talented singer songwriters from some shit town in canada lately.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 15, 2020)

Gilles Peterson doing an excellent trip hop show on Worldwide this morning.


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Gilles Peterson doing an excellent trip hop show on Worldwide this morning.


Was decent that. 
LTJ Bukem on now


----------



## Me76 (May 15, 2020)

I'm happy with it on all the working day except for Keavney.  If he didn't talk he'd be OK. I like the fact him and Mary Ann Hobbs are alternating weeks so at least I don't have to switch off everyday at 12. 

Craig Charles coming on at four makes me particularly happy and on a Friday night I even get to listen to him on the sofa with a beer for an hour as the OH is getting into it.  Have to switch off at 7 though as I find Cillian Murphy atroucious.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 15, 2020)

When's Iggy Pop coming back?


----------



## editor (May 20, 2020)

So I turn on the radio right now and it's that fucking utter bellend Keaveny doing a 'comedy' routine that included his toe-curlingly unfunny Trump impression. He's just an embarrassment.

*turns off


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 20, 2020)

editor said:


> So I turn on the radio right now and it's that fucking utter bellend Keaveny doing a 'comedy' routine that included his toe-curlingly unfunny Trump impression. He's just an embarrassment.
> 
> *turns off



I like his Trump impression.   You must surely know by now what time Keaveny is on at?  I don't believe it's an accident every time.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I like his Trump impression.  You must surely know by now what time Keaveny is on at? I don't believe it's an accident every time.


It's not a fucking comedy channel though, is it?

I used to have BBC6 on all day but now I occasionally jump in and immediately turn it off if this idiot is talking all the time. He seems to be on whenever I turn on the station now.


----------



## CNT36 (May 20, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I like his Trump impression.   You must surely know by now what time Keaveny is on at?  I don't believe it's an accident every time.


I think he has a masochist streak. Only gets kicks from this and starting threads tangentially related to veganism.


----------



## CNT36 (May 20, 2020)

editor said:


> It's not a fucking comedy channel though, is it?
> 
> I used to have BBC6 on all day but now I occasionally jump in and immediately turn it off if this idiot is talking all the time. He seems to be on whenever I turn on the station now.


What happened to the ancient art of simply stating a song name, artist and maybe if the mood takes a related fact?


----------



## Cerv (May 20, 2020)

editor said:


> It's not a fucking comedy channel though, is it?
> 
> I used to have BBC6 on all day but now I occasionally jump in and immediately turn it off if this idiot is talking all the time. He seems to be on whenever I turn on the station now.


12 to 4 mon to fri on alternate weeks with Mary Anne Hobbs.
so all next week is safe from Keaveny's wittering

But I've just seen that Craig Charle's stand in slot on the 4 to 7 is coming to an end. From June 1st Lamacq's coming back for that. Which is a shame, I was enjoying that.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 20, 2020)

Cerv said:


> 12 to 4 mon to fri on alternate weeks with Mary Anne Hobbs.
> so all next week is safe from Keaveny's wittering
> 
> But I've just seen that Craig Charle's stand in slot on the 4 to 7 is coming to an end. From June 1st Lamacq's coming back for that. Which is a shame, I was enjoying that.


I have it on all day now I'm wfh, despite the dire pop music Lauren Laverne plays, and despite random wittering from Keaveny in the afternoons.  

I am distraught to hear that Craig Charles and his Trunk of Punk is coming to an end.  I shall lob a tweet at 6 Music.  That'll tell 'em.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 20, 2020)

☹️ he's like the anti-Craig


----------



## editor (May 28, 2020)

What the fuck is on now? So woman babbling on doing yoga breathing FFS.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 28, 2020)

editor said:


> What the fuck is on now? So woman babbling on doing yoga breathing FFS.



Nemone innit?  She's a psychotherapist or something as well as being a DJ.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Nemone innit?  She's a psychotherapist or something as well as being a DJ.


Fuck's sake. This station is turning into an embarrassment.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2020)

"This is the chance for the UK and all of the world to share their artworks with us"

Play _music _you useless fucking cunts.


----------



## spitfire (May 28, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> I have it on all day now I'm wfh, despite the dire pop music Lauren Laverne plays, and despite random wittering from Keaveny in the afternoons.
> 
> I am distraught to hear that Craig Charles and his Trunk of Punk is coming to an end.  I shall lob a tweet at 6 Music.  That'll tell 'em.



I've enjoyed Craig, he's a lot more fun than indie stalwart Lamacq. Although verging on a bit Radio 2 occasionally.


----------



## Mogden (May 28, 2020)

I put Radio 6 on to listen to the yoga bit once you drew my attention to it  I could do with de-stressing after a morning of dickheads while I wait for a phone call.


----------



## spitfire (May 28, 2020)

editor said:


> Fuck's sake. This station is turning into an embarrassment.



Thursday's recently have been extra cringe with Laverne et al turning it into a mass emoting session. I've turned it off a couple of times and I usually manage to filter out the annoying chit chat that bugs you so much. When I'm listening with work mates they often pipe up about something the presenter just said and I didn't even notice. Different people listen in different ways I guess, I also never listen to lyrics in music much but my mate Rob listens and analyses all of it as he goes


----------



## BassJunkie (May 28, 2020)

I hate Craig Charles. "Here's some funk for you then I'll read out all the messages I'm receiving telling me how great I am".

But then, Lamacq's not better "I'm now going play Shivering Sand by Mega City Four, and then, in way of a change I'll hit you with The Family Cat's Tom Verlaine". I think Paris Angel's All On You is as far as he ever strays from "Indie".


----------



## spitfire (May 28, 2020)

Hahaha, yeah, MAH is bad for that as well. Twitter is going crazy telling me how amazing I am.

And if I had a pound for every time she says "special" I would have 12 million quid.


----------



## spitfire (May 28, 2020)

But I don't listen to the DJ's...


----------



## mx wcfc (May 28, 2020)

BassJunkie said:


> I hate Craig Charles. "Here's some funk for you then I'll read out all the messages I'm receiving telling me how great I am".


I was "negative" about CC earlier in the thread - his Funk & Soul show is of no interest to me.
But his afternoon show has been really good (in the context of a Radio 6 schedule that is getting too pop).  The Trunk of Punk is the highlight of my day.


----------



## spitfire (May 28, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> I was "negative" about CC earlier in the thread - his Funk & Soul show is of no interest to me.
> But his afternoon show has been really good (in the context of a Radio 6 schedule that is getting too pop).  The Trunk of Punk is the highlight of my day.



It's definitely getting poppier, I wonder is it a deliberate "lift the spirits" playlist. And if I hear Moni in the Middle once more....


----------



## BassJunkie (May 28, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> I was "negative" about CC earlier in the thread - his Funk & Soul show is of no interest to me.
> But his afternoon show has been really good (in the context of a Radio 6 schedule that is getting too pop).  The Trunk of Punk is the highlight of my day.


To some extent I agree. But I imagine him having to do the Trunk Of Punk through gritted teeth, so wedded is he to Funk.

That's probably unfair and none of these DJs are stuck in musical silos anymore than the rest of us.


----------



## spitfire (May 28, 2020)

BassJunkie said:


> To some extent I agree. But I imagine him having to do the Trunk Of Punk through gritted teeth, so wedded is he to Funk.
> 
> That's probably unfair and none of these DJs are stuck in musical silos anymore than the rest of us.



I'm not so sure about that, I've heard him talk about some of the old punk stuff like it wasn't scripted and having just had a quick squizz at wiki, he was in with Teardop Explodes/Julian Cope and the Liverpool scene so I would say he was at least aware/on the fringes of the punk scene when he was a teenager so his tastes are probably a bit more catholic than we may give him credit for.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 28, 2020)

editor said:


> "This is the chance for the UK and all of the world to share their artworks with us"
> 
> Play _music _you useless fucking cunts.



Yeah, this art is everywhere shit is as annoying as fuck.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 28, 2020)

spitfire said:


> Hahaha, yeah, MAH is bad for that as well. Twitter is going crazy telling me how amazing I am.
> 
> And if I had a pound for every time she says "special" I would have 12 million quid.



She's terrible at interviewing as well.  I've noticed a few times when the interviewee has responded in an unexpected way and she's just gone "hmmmmm" like she doesn't know how to respond.   I used to like her and stick up for her, but I now get the annoyances other people have found.  Her taste in music is generally decent, though.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 28, 2020)

BassJunkie said:


> I hate Craig Charles. "Here's some funk for you then I'll read out all the messages I'm receiving telling me how great I am".
> 
> But then, Lamacq's not better "I'm now going play Shivering Sand by Mega City Four, and then, in way of a change I'll hit you with The Family Cat's Tom Verlaine". I think Paris Angel's All On You is as far as he ever strays from "Indie".


I was never keen on Craig Charles however have really been enjoying him standing in for Lamacq, especially the 'trunk of punk'.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 28, 2020)

BassJunkie said:


> To some extent I agree. But I imagine him having to do the Trunk Of Punk through gritted teeth, so wedded is he to Funk.
> 
> That's probably unfair and none of these DJs are stuck in musical silos anymore than the rest of us.


Hahaha I imagined that too!


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2020)

spitfire said:


> I'm not so sure about that, I've heard him talk about some of the old punk stuff like it wasn't scripted and having just had a quick squizz at wiki, he was in with Teardop Explodes/Julian Cope and the Liverpool scene so I would say he was at least aware/on the fringes of the punk scene when he was a teenager so his tastes are probably a bit more catholic than we may give him credit for.


‘In with’ wouldn’t be the term I’d use.  He was definitely part of the scene, but his most notable interaction with JC/TE was jumping on their stage just before they started and reading off a poem that was rather rude about Mr Cope.  He doesn’t get a mention in Head On.


----------



## spitfire (May 28, 2020)

belboid said:


> ‘In with’ wouldn’t be the term I’d use.  He was definitely part of the scene, but his most notable interaction with JC/TE was jumping on their stage just before they started and reading off a poem that was rather rude about Mr Cope.  He doesn’t get a mention in Head On.



You clearly know a lot more about it than me so I'll go with that as my knowledge was scraped off wiki.


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2020)

I believe this be the poem:

*He’s really into the music scene*

No-one’s been but he’s been
He saw The Pistols at The 100 Club
He fucked the girlfriend of a UK Sub
‘Cos he’s really into the music scene

He told me Strummer was a queer
Said he bought Siouxsie a beer
When he mentions Ian Curtis, well, he always sheds a tear
‘Cos he’s really into the music scene

He was a punk before ‘76
He said he lived with Crass – they were a shower of pricks
Roger Eagle wanted him to manage Eric’s
‘Cos he’s really into the music scene

He taught Pete Wylie all he knows
Used to manage The Bunnymen and The Teardrop Explodes
He’ll tell you everything because he knows loads
‘Cos he’s really into the music scene

“What’s his name?” I hear you shout
I can’t say; he’ll sue if word gets out
But I’ll tell you something that’ll give you hope
It begins with ‘Julian’ and ends in ‘Cope’

I never said it was a good poem...


----------



## editor (May 28, 2020)

Oh great. A lecture about buying clothes.


----------



## spitfire (May 28, 2020)

belboid said:


> I believe this be the poem:
> 
> *He’s really into the music scene*
> 
> ...



Definitely demonstrates a familiarity with punk though.

(I quite like it but I'm very unsophisticated when it comes to poetry   ).


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2020)

Maybe everyone should stop listening to it  

I am still enjoying it more than any other station despite the occasional annoyances.


----------



## spitfire (May 28, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Maybe everyone should stop listening to it
> 
> I am still enjoying it more than any other station despite the occasional annoyances.



I like it! Have it on all the time. Can't be fucked with Spotify, bag o'shite.


----------



## planetgeli (May 28, 2020)

belboid said:


> Used to manage The Bunnymen and The Teardrop Explodes



This sounds like he's mixed up Julian Cope with Bill Drummond.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2020)

He's doing a 'Stars On 45' style punk mix like a cabaret DJ letting his hair down for the final song and it's fucking awful.


----------



## spitfire (May 28, 2020)

editor said:


> He's doing a 'Stars On 45' style punk mix like a cabaret DJ letting his hair down for the final song and it's fucking awful.



I was hoping you'd turned it off by now as I knew it would annoy you greatly.


----------



## spitfire (May 28, 2020)

Jive Punky


----------



## mx wcfc (May 28, 2020)

editor said:


> He's doing a 'Stars On 45' style punk mix like a cabaret DJ letting his hair down for the final song and it's fucking awful.


It is awful.  Badly misjudged.


----------



## Cerv (May 28, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> It is awful.  Badly misjudged.


did I detect a certain air of "I can't be bothered anymore it's my last day"?


----------



## mx wcfc (May 28, 2020)

Cerv said:


> did I detect a certain air of "I can't be bothered anymore it's my last day"?


I think he might just have been trying to cram too much in.


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2020)

Liking this


----------



## Cerv (May 29, 2020)

was really enjoying that they let Charles finish his run with the full 11 minute Don't Leave Me This Way.
but not, abruptly cut off the end to go to a repeat of an old Cillian Murphy show from last year. Why?


----------



## slowth (May 29, 2020)

spitfire said:


> Hahaha, yeah, MAH is bad for that as well. Twitter is going crazy telling me how amazing I am.
> 
> And if I had a pound for every time she says "special" I would have 12 million quid.



..And 'collaborate'


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 29, 2020)

When the fuck is Iggy Pop coming back?


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 29, 2020)

Can't say I've ever listened, my radio is permanently tuned to R4.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 29, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Can't say I've ever listened, my radio is permanently tuned to R4.


I've only started listening over the last two years, previously I thought it only played dreadful indie crap. I used to listen to 1xtra 😀

Iggy Pop, Don Letts, Huey Morgan, Gilles Peterson and Craig Charles are pretty good IMO


----------



## spitfire (May 29, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Can't say I've ever listened, my radio is permanently tuned to R4.



You get R4 on crystal? Cool. 😎


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 29, 2020)

spitfire said:


> You get R4 on crystal? Cool. 😎


Foxtrot Oscar!!!!!!


----------



## spitfire (May 29, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Foxtrot Oscar!!!!!!


----------



## editor (May 30, 2020)

So I gave Gilles Peterson a go, but after four of the blandest, most cocktail bar-esque, mid tempo smooooooth piano tinklers, I'm out. Sorry Gilles, but I'd hoped for better.


----------



## izz (Jun 5, 2020)

There were these two people just now talking every second all the way through a track I would quite like to have heard 😡


----------



## spitfire (Jun 5, 2020)

izz said:


> There were these two people just now talking every second all the way through a track I would quite like to have heard 😡



I'm at work so was listening as well and just turned it off. Cillian Murphy is NOT Friday night material.

So I put this on instead. DWNLD

Run The Jewels new album. It's rocking. proper hip hop.

Pay what you want, all proceeds go to the Mass Defence Program

If you choose to add a donation at checkout, donations will go to the National Lawyers Guild Mass Defense Fund.

The Mass Defense Committee (MDC) is a network of lawyers, legal workers and law students providing legal support for political activists, protesters and movements for social change.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 5, 2020)

Cilliam Murphy has quietly been playing an absolute fucking blinder on Friday eves. He can have Iggy's spot for as long as he likes.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 5, 2020)

I like his show and I also like Iggy's but Iggy is a better fit on a Friday night. Isn't the Cillian show a repeat of his sit in for Guy Garvey?

Personally i'd give the Friday night slot to Nemone, reckon she'd smash it out of the park.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 5, 2020)

I hear you; I've got a folkie head on though and CM is fitting the bill perfectly. Iggy's too challenging for an early Friday eve imo. I'm just an old MOR git   

ETA agree re Nemone.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 5, 2020)

Like but lol at old MOR git.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 5, 2020)

I listen to Iggy on the sounds app when I'm cycling up a big hill; I just want him back at any time


----------



## spitfire (Jun 5, 2020)

PursuedByBears said:


> I listen to Iggy on the sounds app when I'm cycling up a big hill; I just want him back at any time



He'd be a perfect replacement for The Freak Zone. Much more varied and interesting.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2020)

Gilles Peterson really should stop going on about how many black mates he has.  
*turns off


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 9, 2020)

That bloody house music feature. Cringey and as unfunny as fuck.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 9, 2020)

editor said:


> Gilles Peterson really should stop going on about how many black mates he has.
> *turns off



Just maybe he does. If you know Gilles' history, he could hardly not comment on that stuff.


----------



## izz (Jun 9, 2020)

Come back Craig, all is forgiven. There's a time for Steve but that time is in the early hours of the morning.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 9, 2020)

izz said:


> Come back Craig, all is forgiven. There's a time for Steve but that time is in the early hours of the morning.


I just can't do it. Everytime I hear that fucking advert I download another podcast.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 16, 2020)

I’ve stopped listening to 6 music altogether. It’s lost something and filled the void with banality.
I’ve been listening to Solar Radio on the radio player app for the last fortnight. At least they are playing music not spending hours talking bollocks.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> I’ve stopped listening to 6 music altogether. It’s lost something and filled the void with banality.
> I’ve been listening to Solar Radio on the radio player app for the last fortnight. At least they are playing music not spending hours talking bollocks.


Just looked for that on the TuneIn radio app via the tellybox and no luck.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 16, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Just looked for that on the TuneIn radio app via the tellybox and no luck.


It used to be on sky and freeview but it’s only on the Radioplayer app these days. Besides being online.


----------



## MBV (Jun 26, 2020)

Seems they are going all in on this Glastonbury celebration. Feels like every track they place is a live one.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 28, 2020)

dfm said:


> Seems they are going all in on this Glastonbury celebration. Feels like every track they place is a live one.


I think one of the presenters may have mentioned it was supposed to be Glastonbury this weekend.


----------



## MBV (Jun 28, 2020)

Its only a minor moan - I'm rarely a fan of live tracks unless I was there when it was performed.


----------



## danski (Jun 28, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> I think one of the presenters may have mentioned it was supposed to be Glastonbury this weekend.


Oh really? I must have missed that


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 30, 2020)

Been enjoying the Al fresco solstice Freak Zone show Maconie did. Even some nice classical pieces included. Not what I normally listen to.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2020)

What the fuckity fuck is this 'space' shit that's on now?


----------



## MBV (Jul 3, 2020)

Lammo needs to exercise some quality control. I don't care if it's a free for all, it still needs curating.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 3, 2020)

After loyally sticking to R6 for "background music while I'm working at home" for the last 3 months, I finally gave up today and put my music on.  
I guess I'll still listen in the evenings, but I am done with the daytime offering.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 3, 2020)

Daytime radio is terrible on most stations tbf


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 3, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> After loyally sticking to R6 for "background music while I'm working at home" for the last 3 months, I finally gave up today and put my music on.
> I guess I'll still listen in the evenings, but I am done with the daytime offering.


I gave up when Craig Charles stopped covering the afternoon slot.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 6, 2020)

Nemone back to giving us breathing exercises.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Nemone back to giving us breathing exercises.


I turned on the radio as  was making lunch and that fucking shit started up, off it went. Why is such fucking garbage allowed on a *music station?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 8, 2020)

Fuck, she's at it again.  This is probably the worst minute of radio you'll hear all day.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 8, 2020)

It is fucking terrible.

Laverne was emoting overtime earlier on as well...


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Fuck, she's at it again.  This is probably the worst minute of radio you'll hear all day.


Inadvertently turned it on now. By God it's fucking awful. She sounds like the kind of  middle class twat that would get a slot at the Big Chill festival in the Mindfulness tent or whatever.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 8, 2020)

editor said:


> Inadvertently turned it on now. By God it's fucking awful. She sounds like the kind of  middle class twat that would get a slot at the Big Chill festival in the Mindfulness tent or whatever.



I don't mind her. Her taste in music suits me. But she does have a funny voice. I read an opinion somewhere that she sounds like she's still coming down from a 90s Groove Armada gig. Bout right.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 8, 2020)

Well Steve Lamaq clearly has gone for a long and really massive shit- or an emergency 6 music meeting cus he is just playing the whole of Orbitals 'Green' album.


----------



## Cerv (Jul 8, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Fuck, she's at it again.  This is probably the worst minute of radio you'll hear all day.


a bold claim when Steve Lamacq is doing interviews

Nemone's breathing exercises is a cue to go make a cuppa. When is Mary Ann Hobbs back? The sooner the better.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 8, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Well Steve Lamaq clearly has gone for a long and really massive shit- or an emergency 6 music meeting cus he is just playing the whole of Orbitals 'Green' album.



They're doing one classic album a week. Not at all like Tim Burgess' Listening Party. oh no. Last week was Madness.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 8, 2020)

Cerv said:


> a bold claim when Steve Lamacq is doing interviews
> 
> Nemone's breathing exercises is a cue to go make a cuppa. When is Mary Ann Hobbs back? The sooner the better.



yeah, yeah, yeah...


----------



## spitfire (Jul 8, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Well Steve Lamaq clearly has gone for a long and really massive shit- or an emergency 6 music meeting cus he is just playing the whole of Orbitals 'Green' album.



He probably went for a massive shit too. Who wouldn't?!?


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 8, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Well Steve Lamaq clearly has gone for a long and really massive shit- or an emergency 6 music meeting cus he is just playing the whole of Orbitals 'Green' album.


Thanks for the warning.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 8, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Thanks for the warning.


Not a fan?
I've never heard it before, well I recognise some stuff but I dont feel I've missed anything.


----------



## killer b (Jul 8, 2020)

the brown album is the one! green has some good tunes but they weren't fully formed yet


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 8, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Not a fan?
> I've never heard it before, well I recognise some stuff but I dont feel I've missed anything.


i'm afraid the whole rave/dance thing passed me by.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 8, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> i'm afraid the whole rave/dance thing passed me by.


Looks like I'll have to drag you dancing after the Chelsea then......sometime next year......


----------



## spitfire (Jul 9, 2020)

I HOPE YOU'RE ALL TAKING PART IN THE BREATHING EXERCISE!

There will be questions afterwards.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 9, 2020)

spitfire said:


> I HOPE YOU'RE ALL TAKING PART IN THE BREATHING EXERCISE!
> 
> There will be questions afterwards.



I wasn't listening properly, there was something about breathing out of the pelvic region?

fucksake, I'm 48 and I need Radio 6 to teach me how to fucking BREATHE.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 9, 2020)

spitfire said:


> They're doing one classic album a week. Not at all like Tim Burgess' Listening Party. oh no. Last week was Madness.



Been doing playbacks of classic albums for years (in short bursts).  Totally pointless in the age of Spotify though (unless the album isn't on Spotify).


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2020)

Lasted 5 seconds of Nemone's bullshit mindfullness shit. Why the fuck is she allowed on a MUSIC station.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 10, 2020)

editor said:


> Lasted 5 seconds of Nemone's bullshit mindfullness shit. Why the fuck is she allowed on a MUSIC station.



... And... BREATHE...


----------



## slowth (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## spitfire (Jul 10, 2020)

SHE'S DOING IT AGAIN!

I usually like Nemone, she plays some decent stuff on her evening show but this is very fucking irritating.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 11, 2020)

I agree.  I was annoyed that it wasn't Mary Ann, but I thought OK, I normally like Nemone when she covers morning.  Her afternoon has been shit.  And the breathing moments have been fuck the fuck off.  She followed it the other day with a tune that was so painful to listen to, even if you had relaxed, your shoulders would have been up against you head in about 10 seconds.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 13, 2020)

Garvey just played The Monochrome Set, "Goodbye Joe". Which was nice.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 16, 2020)

Listening to Loyle Carner sitting in for GP this morning on BBC Sounds. Better than LL anyhow.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2020)

No.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 25, 2020)

Jamz doing a decent stand in for Gillllles. She's quite likeable.









						BBC Radio 1Xtra - Jamz Supernova - Jamz Supernova
					

Jamz dives into alternative RnB, experimental hip hop and forward-thinking sounds...




					www.bbc.co.uk
				



.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 25, 2020)

spitfire said:


> Jamz doing a decent stand in for Gillllles. She's quite likeable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is indeed.  Have never heard her before but have enjoyed the music and she's easy to listen to.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 25, 2020)

Yes she's good, I like her Cosmic Hour podcast.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 4, 2020)

It's good that Hobbs keeps reminding us to wash our hands.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 5, 2020)

I like a bit of Prince as much as the next person, but Hobbs is like a dog with bone. Yes, we know you played 4 hours of Prince last week.. For balance, I don't think the station should play another Prince track for the rest of the month, and she just played one that must at least have been 10 minutes in length.


----------



## Cerv (Aug 5, 2020)

aren't these events days usually pushed on them by the station rather than the presenters' choice? 
like the constant plugging for BBC Sounds. they're probably as bored of plugging it as you are, but some exec has a target for how many people get on the listen again service to check out Sign o the Time day


----------



## spitfire (Aug 5, 2020)

Willie Macfucking Bride?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 5, 2020)

Cerv said:


> aren't these events days usually pushed on them by the station rather than the presenters' choice?
> like the constant plugging for BBC Sounds. they're probably as bored of plugging it as you are, but some exec has a target for how many people get on the listen again service to check out Sign o the Time day



I dunno, some presenters seem to go on about shit more than others.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 6, 2020)

Liz Kershaw showing off her generous caring side again. I know we like a moan about the presenters, mostly because they can be a bit annoying sometimes but she's just unpleasant.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 6, 2020)

spitfire said:


> Liz Kershaw showing off her generous caring side again. I know we like a moan about the presenters, mostly because they can be a bit annoying sometimes but she's just unpleasant.



Christ she didn't even mention her brother.

Bloody nasty attitude she's got.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 6, 2020)

Liz 'let em drown' Kershaw strikes again then.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 6, 2020)

spitfire said:


> Liz Kershaw showing off her generous caring side again. I know we like a moan about the presenters, mostly because they can be a bit annoying sometimes but she's just unpleasant.




6 Music's answer to Katie Hopkins by the looks of it.


----------



## oryx (Aug 6, 2020)

spitfire said:


> Liz Kershaw showing off her generous caring side again. I know we like a moan about the presenters, mostly because they can be a bit annoying sometimes but she's just unpleasant.



What a twat. Can't stand the sound of her voice at the best of times - she's even worse in writing.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 6, 2020)

Probably been said before, but it's not clear what she adds to 6 music.  Maybe she has something on one of the bosses...


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 6, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> 6 Music's answer to Katie Hopkins by the looks of it.



Certainly comes across like it these days.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2020)

spitfire said:


> Liz Kershaw showing off her generous caring side again. I know we like a moan about the presenters, mostly because they can be a bit annoying sometimes but she's just unpleasant.


That is actually shocking.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 6, 2020)

editor said:


> That is actually shocking.



She has form. I'm sure you already know but no harm in sharing again.

The first one is the one that gets me, if there was any nation state that wanted to cause harm to a UK nuclear power station they wouldn't be sending the operators over on a lilo from Calais.

They'd arrive on valid passports through a major airport and disappear afterwards.

She's as dense as a neutron star.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 7, 2020)

GP, with his emphasis on diverse, global sounds, must love following her. 🤢


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 8, 2020)

I utterly loathe Liz Kershaw & truly baffled why she has a show.


----------



## Cerv (Aug 10, 2020)

I don't understand why Amy Lamé has a weekly show. she's truly awful.

can't guess why they've given her a week to cover for Gideon Coe other than literally no-one else* was available.
it boggles the mind that while she's again under fire for being so absent at her full time job (her words) in the mayors' office that she'd not think it looks really bad to be moonlighting even more than usual. it's a PR job FFS so you'd think sending the right message would be a consideration.


*the awesome Tom Ravenscroft seems to be the usual supply teacher for anyone, but he's already covering the early breakfast this week.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 10, 2020)

Cerv said:


> I don't understand why Amy Lamé has a weekly show. she's truly awful.
> 
> can't guess why they've given her a week to cover for Gideon Coe other than literally no-one else* was available.
> it boggles the mind that while she's again under fire for being so absent at her full time job (her words) in the mayors' office that she'd not think it looks really bad to be moonlighting even more than usual. it's a PR job FFS so you'd think sending the right message would be a consideration.
> ...



Ah bollox, I'm working evenings this week and usually like Gideon Coe's show and also can't stand Amy Lamé. A friend of mine is a well known promoter on the lesbian scene in London and has VERY little time for her.

Her tenure as Night Czar has been useless.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 10, 2020)

Cerv said:


> I don't understand why Amy Lamé has a weekly show. she's truly awful.



Yes, she is bloody awful.  As for the Night Czar thing, I've heard her try to distance drugs from dance music, when how to integrate drugs safely into clubbing is probably one of the biggest issues in the night time economy.  I do think there's a diversity aspect to her employment in certain roles because I'm struggling to see what else she brings.


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 10, 2020)

Cerv said:


> *the awesome Tom Ravenscroft seems to be the usual supply teacher for anyone, but he's already covering the early breakfast this week.


Thanks for the heads up.  Mental note made to turn the radio on tomorrow morning.

(I have nothing against Chris Hawkins, and everyone says he's a lovely bloke, but, after years and years of his show when my alarm clock goes off, I have given up)


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 10, 2020)

Been enjoying more Jamz Supernova sitting in for GP.  They should work her into 6 a bit more.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 14, 2020)

I can just about put up with Mary Ann Hobbs filling in for Shaun at the moment. She doesn't seem to do as much breathy sucking in but I do fucking hate her announcing the song just starting by chanting the title it in parts over the intro. See West End Girls earlier   Bloody cheesy wedding DJ trick that.

FTR I do like Shaun. It took me a bit of time to get his sense of humour but I enjoy the chats and features. If I want lots of music I'll stick on my own tunes. He has a good genuine interest in music. Same with Laverne. I like her too. I even sometimes switch over to Radio 1 and listen to Greg James when I'm feeling down wit' t'kids


----------



## spitfire (Aug 16, 2020)

So had to put up with Lamey sitting in for the sainted Cerys this morning and now she's on for Tom Robinson as well. Fucksakes.

Apparently she had access to Cerys music library but she still managed to make it banal.


----------



## Cerv (Aug 16, 2020)

fucking hell. I switched off this morning as soon as she came on. 
never been a fan of Robinson, I find him dull, but decent enough for background music over dinner. switched on just now and it was not a pleasant to find that she was on again.
I'd rather they just ran repeats.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 16, 2020)

A positive came out of it though, I discovered Cerys does a Blues show on BBC R2. Will definitely have to check that out.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 16, 2020)

spitfire said:


> A positive came out of it though, I discovered Cerys does a Blues show on BBC R2. Will definitely have to check that out.



Now listened to 2 shows. Can recommend!   









						BBC Radio 2 - The Blues Show with Cerys Matthews
					

A weekly dose of the blues.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Cerv (Aug 21, 2020)

__





						BBC Radio 6 Music celebrates independent music as it returns to its pre-lockdown schedule
					

From Monday 7 September, BBC Radio 6 Music will return to its pre-lockdown schedule.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




the old permanent schedule is being reintroduced from Mon 07/09. if you can remember that far back to pre-March.

I'm quite pleased that Mary Ann Hobbs will be on every week now instead of alternating with Keaveny. also Hawkins is back entirely to pre-alarm clock.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 28, 2020)

Channel One on the 3pm mega mix right now.

Vibes!


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 31, 2020)

Enjoying (some of) the all day rave mixes on 6 music today. Don Letts' prog last night was good as well.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Aug 31, 2020)

Played a blinder all day today. Bank holiday Monday


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 31, 2020)

spitfire said:


> Liz Kershaw showing off her generous caring side again. I know we like a moan about the presenters, mostly because they can be a bit annoying sometimes but she's just unpleasant.



She is a cunt.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 31, 2020)

I like Amy Lame.
I enjoy hating Guy Garvey.
I cant bare Chris Hawkins and when I'm up at 5am for a shift I listen to 5 live.

Im not keen on Hughy .
Gone off Steve Lamaq since Craig Charles did a much better job when he sat in for him. Also I think he looks like Golem.

Its just background music while I'm cooking/washing up etc.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 1, 2020)

Just started this presented by Jamz on BBC3. Quite interesting, I feel old.... 









						BBC Three - Is This The End Of Clubbing?
					

DJ & broadcaster Jamz Supernova speaks to club owners & DJ’s about the effect of Covid.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				



.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 4, 2020)

Gemma Cairney is killing me every morning
There is nothing she can’t dumb down or misunderstand completely
Putting me right off my cereal


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 4, 2020)

She really is terrible. I listened to five minutes of her nonsense by accident and had to turn off.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 4, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Gemma Cairney is killing me every morning
> There is nothing she can’t dumb down or misunderstand completely
> Putting me right off my cereal



She seems like a nice person, but she's more than a little annoying.  I don't think it was _that_ long ago she was on radio 1??  It shows.

At least GP is back tomorrow.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 10, 2020)

MAH playing some bangers today. Justin Robertson mix was good in a nostalgia kinda way.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2020)

Fucking hell, how long is this extremely average Fabio/Grooverider mix going to go on for?


----------



## danski (Sep 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Fucking hell, how long is this extremely average Fabio/Grooverider mix going to go on for?


They wait to see if you post anything here first


----------



## Voley (Sep 18, 2020)

Well Lauren Laverne read one of my tweets out this morning so 6Music is the station that can do no wrong as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 18, 2020)

Loving the metal \m/


----------



## Petcha (Sep 18, 2020)

Why do all you people listen to this station if it’s so shit?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 18, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Why do all you people listen to this station if it’s so shit?



Even when the presenters are annoying, you're usually not too far away from discovering interesting music.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 18, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Why do all you people listen to this station if it’s so shit?


its better than the competition, I dislike adverts. When the new DG from the arshole factory axes it instead of Andrew Niels salary I'll be forced to listen to youtube playlists. With adblocker on.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 18, 2020)

Slayer!


----------



## Petcha (Sep 18, 2020)

There are many ad free and DJ free radio stations out there


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 18, 2020)

Petcha said:


> There are many ad free and DJ free radio stations out there


We enjoy moaning init?


----------



## Voley (Sep 18, 2020)

I genuinely really like 6Music.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 18, 2020)

Voley said:


> I genuinely really like 6Music.



I find it irritating, but it still has its moments (Ravenscroft, Freak Zone etc) there's still nothing as good on the BBC or commercially, nationally speaking. Back in the day GLR or XFM would've pissed all over 6Music. Even early 6Music was way better.

I'm not loyal to any one station though. I'm just glad we live in an age where Spotify is always within easy reach.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 20, 2020)

mx wcfc  are you listening to Amy Lame`? Its a punk special! I'm really enjoying the diversity of the genre as she is playing afro punk too.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 20, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> I find it irritating, but it still has its moments (Ravenscroft, Freak Zone etc) there's still nothing as good on the BBC or commercially, nationally speaking. Back in the day GLR or XFM would've pissed all over 6Music. Even early 6Music was way better.



Wasn't early 6 music more guitar/indie music (or at least that was its reputation)?  Many folk that complain about 6 music now say it has far too much hip-hop/pop/jazz/anything that's not just white lads with guitars IME.  Personally, I love the musical diversity now.  The debate is only ever really about how annoying some of the presenters are.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 20, 2020)

Lamey is certainly putting on a better show than usual. She obviously knows a bit about punk. Her first ever gig was the Ramones!

6 is the only radio station I know that will have half an hour of banging drum and bass followed by half an hour of metal as it did on Friday. That works for me.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 20, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Wasn't early 6 music more guitar/indie music (or at least that was its reputation)?  Many folk that complain about 6 music now say it has far too much hip-hop/pop/jazz/anything that's not just white lads with guitars IME.  Personally, I love the musical diversity now.  The debate is only ever really about how annoying some of the presenters are.



there has definitely been a shift towards more diverse music. Again. Works for me.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 20, 2020)

I don't care what music Lame plays.  I just find her too irritating to listen to.


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 20, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> mx wcfc  are you listening to Amy Lame`? Its a punk special! I'm really enjoying the diversity of the genre as she is among afro punk too.


Oh no!  just got back from the pub.  will put the radio on.  Thanks for the heads up. aaaand I've missed it.  Tom Robinson now.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 20, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Oh no!  just got back from the pub.  will put the radio on.  Thanks for the heads up. aaaand I've missed it.  Tom Robinson now.


Listen to it on the iplayer- I reckon you would enjoy it, specially if you have a comute or a long walk.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 20, 2020)

I found the guy Garvey -Diana Rigg tribute show moving without even making the connection between the two

But TBH only Cerys saves Sunday for me, Lame is an annoyance and Garvey is a bit self absorbed and smug


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 2, 2020)

Paula Temple guest mix currently blowing away my Autumn inertia


----------



## spitfire (Oct 2, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Paula Temple guest mix currently blowing away my Autumn inertia



It's pretty slamming.


----------



## Mogden (Oct 5, 2020)

Shout out to Mr Keavney today for playing the unedited version of "I wanna go where the people go" by The Wildhearts which includes the line "I wanna be where the cunts like me are buried six feet under ground".


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 6, 2020)

Guy Garfield is a self absorbed smug twat

Apart from his bollocks take on shit his inability to get artists names pronounced right is a Mega professional discourtesy 

It’s either lazy arrogance or shit production. Either way he is coming across like Liz Kershaw another idiot DJ who couldn’t get a fact straight using a steel ruler

Really spoiled my afternoon or painting and decorating 

Pull his plug please


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 6, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Why do all you people listen to this station if it’s so shit?



Great documentaries, great music. One or two shit presenters is a small price to pay.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 6, 2020)

Just heard Hew Stephens mention this.  Has anyone seen it?  









						Where You’re Meant to Be review – a forceful clash of folk traditions
					

Aidan Moffat meets his match in this Scottish traditional music documentary




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 6, 2020)

I have had the radio on this morning.  Lauren Laverne played something from Mary Poppins.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2020)

Voley said:


> I genuinely really like 6Music.


Me too.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 16, 2020)

This Jon DaSilva mix is very nice indeed. proper old school.


----------



## [62] (Oct 16, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Just heard Hew Stephens mention this.  Has anyone seen it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10 days late, but Yes. 

Really good. Funny in parts and still quite poignant.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 18, 2020)

Can someone clear up this debate I'm having. Which is more boring - Guy Garvey's voice or the music he plays?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 22, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Can someone clear up this debate I'm having. Which is more boring - Guy Garvey's voice or the music he plays?


 
Guy Garvey 

I’ve had three spine shivers to tunes this morning while eating my shreddies.  

Ain’t no body, hushtones cover could be seen as sacrilege  but I think it’s done beautifully


----------



## spitfire (Oct 22, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Guy Garvey
> 
> I’ve had three spine shivers to tunes this morning while eating my shreddies.
> 
> Ain’t no body, hushtones cover could be seen as sacrilege  but I think it’s done beautifully




I like Garvey, he's a good fit for a Sunday afternoon in the shed.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 22, 2020)

spitfire said:


> I like Garvey, he's a good fit for a Sunday afternoon in the shed.



He annoyed me enough to fuck up my cutting in when I was decorating my bedroom a while back


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2020)

That fucking blabbering cunt Keaveny hasn't stopped talking about his fucking lunch for the last ten minutes, while adding his arse-clenchingly unfunny jokes.


----------



## Mattym (Oct 22, 2020)

editor said:


> That fucking blabbering cunt Keaveny hasn't stopped talking about his fucking lunch for the last ten minutes, while adding his arse-clenchingly unfunny jokes.



He does it every day- or the lunch of other people.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 23, 2020)

Not this breathing shit again.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 23, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Not this breathing shit again.



Imma gonna send a angry tweet


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 23, 2020)

I wish Keaveny would stop breathing more than her. 

That said, doesn't her guff count as some sort of _advertising_?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 23, 2020)

Weird innit. I do mindfulness at work. Sat with my earphones in and enjoy it but hearing it in the radio with no choice or warning is really irritating


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 23, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Not this breathing shit again.



You are covid 19 and I claim my five pounds


----------



## Idaho (Oct 23, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Weird innit. I do mindfulness at work. Sat with my earphones in and enjoy it but hearing it in the radio with no choice or warning is really irritating


Strangely, I should have been irritated by this, but I actually enjoyed it. Perhaps it was a matter of timing. I'd just finished tidying up the kitchen and it was a natural pause.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2020)

"The most beautiful of all vibrations"

Will someone getting this fucking nu-age faux-enlightened bullshit twat to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2020)

Were they talking about the brown note?


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2020)

That touchy feely women is playing some truly insipid drum and bass that's just a shit boring mellow song with super rattly drums programming.  Horrid.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 30, 2020)

editor said:


> That touchy feely women is playing some truly insipid drum and bass that's just a shit boring mellow song with super rattly drums programming.  Horrid.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 30, 2020)

It is a bit shit. i loved the banging D&B a couple of weeks ago though.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 30, 2020)

It's friday! Time for LL to play massive attack, MAH to play roni fucking size, SK to waffle on and SL to play double barrel.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 30, 2020)

This morning guest spot with Fontaines DC was excellent, as was PJ Harvey interview.


----------



## Mattym (Oct 30, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> This morning guest spot with Fontaines DC was excellent, as was PJ Harvey interview.



As was the Skee Mask mix a few mins ago and Sully is mixing on Ravenscroft tonight.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2020)

spitfire said:


> It is a bit shit. i loved the banging D&B a couple of weeks ago though.


It's the kind of d'n'b-lite that you'd hear in a posh cocktail bar somewhere. Inoffensive.


----------



## Mattym (Oct 30, 2020)

Mattym said:


> As was the Skee Mask mix a few mins ago and Sully is mixing on Ravenscroft tonight.



Sully on now-This is certainly NOT posh cocktail bar dnb.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2020)

Maty Anne Hobbs just loves reading out tweets telling her how brave and amazing her music choices are. YAWN.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 2, 2020)

editor said:


> Maty Anne Hobbs just loves reading out tweets telling her how brave and amazing her music choices are. YAWN.



Tbf, hearing the epic Three Days was a treat..


----------



## klang (Nov 2, 2020)

editor said:


> It's the kind of d'n'b-lite that you'd hear in a posh cocktail bar somewhere. Inoffensive.


offensively inoffensive.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 4, 2020)

Stuck in a room listening to it hour in hour out starts to impact the shallowness of the play list

and toooooooo much Sprechgesang getting through


----------



## Cerv (Nov 4, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Stuck in a room listening to it hour in hour out starts to impact the shallowness of the play list
> 
> and toooooooo much Sprechgesang getting through


I've got it on pretty much all day while WFH and the number of times I've heard the same track twice in a day is depressing. there's no need for it, it's just laziness.


I enjoyed this interview with Craig Charles in the Guardian today. still one of their best DJs.








						Craig Charles: 'This is my midlife crisis – I should have just bought a Porsche!'
					

The Red Dwarf star and radio DJ had the pandemic blues – so he decided to row his way out of them. He talks about the reality show Don’t Rock the Boat and his earlier highs and lows, from £200,000 cheques to tabloid exposés




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## spitfire (Nov 4, 2020)

Same, on all day every day. I have started to see the patterns of the sub playlists as well.

Mony in the Middle seems to pop up every 17 days or so.  😬


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 5, 2020)

Cerv said:


> I've got it on pretty much all day while WFH and the number of times I've heard the same track twice in a day is depressing. there's no need for it, it's just laziness.
> 
> 
> I enjoyed this interview with Craig Charles in the Guardian today. still one of their best DJs.
> ...



a bromance with Tom Watson ....,,


----------



## 8115 (Nov 5, 2020)

What is this shit on 6 music at the moment?


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 5, 2020)

8115 said:


> What is this shit on 6 music at the moment?


God knows but it is shit!


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 7, 2020)

Kershaw with her broken record veiled corona denial

retire her please


----------



## spitfire (Nov 7, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Kershaw with her broken record veiled corona denial
> 
> retire her please



Thankfully haven't got it on at the moment, what shite is she spouting now?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 7, 2020)

8115 said:


> What is this shit on 6 music at the moment?





kalidarkone said:


> God knows but it is shit!



It's spacemen 3  - who you  -  as a hawkind fan should love.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 7, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> It's spacemen 3  - who you. G as a hawkind fan should love.


Who's a hawkwind fan?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 7, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Who's a hawkwind fan?


You - i  don't know why i thought that.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 7, 2020)

I know why, there was HKW tickets available and  you laughed at the idea of me wanting them.


----------



## belboid (Nov 7, 2020)

Everyone should want Hawkwind tickets.

Well, if they also have a time machine to go back to when they were good.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 7, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> I know why, there was HKW tickets available and  you laughed at the idea of me wanting them.


Ok.....I'm mates with Dave Brocks daughter.  I've seen them.play ......in the 80's  possibly 90's. The only song I know is 'Silver Machine ' and even then I change the lyrics to 'washing machine'


----------



## belboid (Nov 7, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Ok.....I'm mates with Dave Brocks daughter.  I've seen them.play ......in the 80's  possibly 90's. The only song I know is 'Silver Machine ' and even then I change the lyrics to 'washing machine'


you don't know what you (were) missing


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 7, 2020)

belboid said:


> you don't know what you (were) missing


In that case I might have a hawkwind half hour.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 7, 2020)

Advantages of lockdown - listening to Craig Charles on a Saturday.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 10, 2020)

NEMONE! 

Fuck off with your breathing! I can still do it without any help from you!


----------



## danski (Nov 10, 2020)

spitfire said:


> NEMONE!
> 
> Fuck off with your breathing! I can still do it without any help from you!


And she can’t do it properly anyway!

I think I have mentioned that it sounds like she holds her breath in between songs and I can NEVER make out the first few sentences she says after.


----------



## Mogden (Nov 11, 2020)

Contrary Mary AH today has gone from instrumental Sigur Ros & various other bits that almost felt like a meditation class to new System of a Down. I still cannot stand her teeth sucking and umms and arghs but I can at least leave it on in the background and just about ignore the hesitations for now. She always sounds too bloody stoned to be doing the show coherently.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm enjoying Don Letts tonight. More music, less shit jokes.


----------



## Cerv (Nov 21, 2020)

christ "wear a band t-shirt" day is tedious.
and Lamacq going on about how it's been running over a decade now doesn't actually help. just highlights how tired the gimmick is. 
every single listener call in he reads out is the exact same from of at most 3 different stories.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 21, 2020)

editor said:


> I'm enjoying Don Letts tonight. More music, less shit jokes.



Was that the Coldplay special?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 24, 2020)

This album list is mostly a bit of a dull fest so far.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> This album list is mostly a bit of a dull fest so far.


Mary Anne Hobbs's smug voice is annoying as fuck.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 27, 2020)

Bangin techno right now.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 27, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Bangin techno right now.



I missed the mix, just turned it on now. Robert Hood, his new album sounds great.





__





						Mirror Man from Rekids on Beatport
					

Check out Mirror Man by Robert Hood on Beatport




					www.beatport.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 27, 2020)

Robert Hood just banged out some lunchtime techno


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 27, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Robert Hood just banged out some lunchtime techno



Yes <3 for an all-too-brief moment, I felt alive...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 1, 2020)

Having an all day rave is no excuse for playing Daniel Bedingfield.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Having an all day rave is no excuse for playing Daniel Bedingfield.


Gotta get through this is a total banger


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 1, 2020)

Ah, it's a general any old shite day.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 4, 2020)

Enjoying TR this morning and this great dub mix.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm really enjoying the current Tom Robinson's Now Playing of foreign language versions of familiar English Language songs


----------



## 8115 (Dec 6, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm really enjoying the current Tom Robinson's Now Playing of foreign language versions of familiar English Language songs


Yeah, I really enjoyed that. And the Freak Zone was good tonight too.


----------



## Nivag (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 19, 2020)

Nivag said:


>



Why?  WHY???

How much does that cost BBC 6Music?  Why not give the slot to some upcoming, young, skint British bands?


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 19, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Why?  WHY???


Because it'll be ace?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 19, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Why?  WHY???
> 
> How much does that cost BBC 6Music?  Why not give the slot to some upcoming, young, skint British bands?


My guess is because lots of people will listen due to it being great?


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2020)

This Chilly Gonzales bloke being interviewed is well full of himself.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 20, 2020)

editor said:


> This Chilly Gonzales bloke being interviewed is well full of himself.


I’m liking the minor key version of jingle bells though


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I’m liking the minor key version of jingle bells though


I liked it too but he came over so fucking smug about his achievements. I've turned it off and am listening to Taylor Swift's new album which is great.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2020)

Some fucking stupid insensitive woman on repeatedly telling everyone to 'keep smiling' and how she's going around her Mum's for a lovely Christmas dinner tomorrow.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 20, 2020)

editor said:


> Some fucking stupid insensitive woman on repeatedly telling everyone to 'keep smiling' and how she's going around her Mum's for a lovely Christmas dinner tomorrow.



Who dat? Ame Lame?


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Who dat? Ame Lame?


Someone who rang in. I turned it off.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 20, 2020)

editor said:


> Someone who rang in. I turned it off.



I only listened to Radcliffe & Maconie today, because they were doing a solstice special (bit meh TBH).  Then Tom Ravenscroft from Friday night on BBC Sounds (much better).


----------



## Favelado (Dec 20, 2020)

What is the point of 6 Music when NTS are doing everything they do better?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 20, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I only listened to Radcliffe & Maconie today, because they were doing a solstice special (bit meh TBH).  Then Tom Ravenscroft from Friday night on BBC Sounds (much better).


I really loved Radcliffe and Maconie this morning, it completely captured my mood.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2020)

So Róisín Murphy has a horrible radio voice/personality, but the great news is that she's going to 'drop' her own song shortly. How kind.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 22, 2020)

editor said:


> So Róisín Murphy has a horrible radio voice/personality, but the great news is that she's going to 'drop' her own song shortly. How kind.


She’s playing some good tunes though


----------



## spitfire (Dec 22, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> She’s playing some good tunes though



And this one of hers is one of the better mixes, like it.

Sounds good on my new Hyperboom.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 22, 2020)

spitfire said:


> Sounds good on my new Hyperboom.




How is it?


----------



## spitfire (Dec 22, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How is it?



Very nice, thank you for the recommendation. I took a little video and will post it up later. Loads of bottom end, decent clarity. Unbelievable for its size really, hefty little bugger as well which is always a good sign.


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2020)

Michael Kiwanuka is great today!


----------



## Mattym (Dec 24, 2020)

editor said:


> Michael Kiwanuka is great today!



I remember he played a guest set for R6 about 5-6 years ago & I thought it was brilliant, was listening to this morning's in the background- will catch up later.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 26, 2020)

What fucker decided to spoil Christmas Day by scheduling a pre-recorded Keaveny show during prime cooking time? I mean, if ever there was an excuse to ditch the little bastard, surely this is it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 26, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> What fucker decided to spoil Christmas Day by scheduling a pre-recorded Keaveny show during prime cooking time? I mean, if ever there was an excuse to ditch the little bastard, surely this is it.


Absofuckingluteltly!! 

He is so fucking annoying anyway but he even made a pre-recorded show sound like he didn't want to be there!!


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 26, 2020)

Nivag said:


>


 
We can look forward to a little less Beastie Boys than we'd get on a Saturday morning.


Favelado said:


> What is the point of 6 Music when NTS are doing everything they do better?


A what now?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 26, 2020)

Iggy Pop's Christmas morning show was a good fit I thought.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 26, 2020)

6 music keeping us sane working through Xmas.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 26, 2020)

Keaveny has Covid


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 26, 2020)

His famous sense of taste.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 26, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> We can look forward to a little less Beastie Boys than we'd get on a Saturday morning.
> 
> A what now?




I like 6 Music, but NTS Radio plays a wider variety of genres, and is beating 6 music at its own game. It's also less self-congratulatory, and has less chatter.










						NTS | Don't Assume
					

NTS is a global radio platform broadcasting music from over 50 cities around the globe, live 24/7.




					www.nts.live
				




Since I found NTS, I don't think I'll ever need 6 music ever again. It's amazing. Try it out.


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 26, 2020)

Favelado said:


> I like 6 Music, but NTS Radio plays a wider variety of genres, and is beating 6 music at its own game. It's also less self-congratulatory, and has less chatter.


I'll give it a bash.


----------



## Mogden (Dec 26, 2020)

Sleaford Mods taking over Iggy Pop for an hour was good but all too brief. Will check out the Billynomates one later.


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2020)

Favelado said:


> I like 6 Music, but NTS Radio plays a wider variety of genres, and is beating 6 music at its own game. It's also less self-congratulatory, and has less chatter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giving it a go now.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 26, 2020)

I've started a thread to get some momentum going. But I put in the wrong forum. Sorry Ed!









						NTS Radio
					

Instead of trolling the 6 Music thread, I thought it would be better to set up a separate thread about NTS. It's been going since 2011 but I only discovered it this year, and I am completely blown away by how good it is. The sheer range of music they play, and how much of it I like takes me...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 26, 2020)

Favelado said:


> I like 6 Music, but NTS Radio plays a wider variety of genres, and is beating 6 music at its own game. It's also less self-congratulatory, and has less chatter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I get it on DAB? Sound good.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 26, 2020)

Favelado said:


> I like 6 Music, but NTS Radio plays a wider variety of genres, and is beating 6 music at its own game. It's also less self-congratulatory, and has less chatter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it have adverts?


----------



## Favelado (Dec 26, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Does it have adverts?



Nope.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 27, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Does it have adverts?



Radio 6 seems to advertise itself a lot, and there's none of that either.


----------



## keybored (Dec 27, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Can I get it on DAB? Sound good.


Sadly it's only online.

I'll be binning 6Music at home for this (thanks Favelado ) but I'm stuck with DAB in the car. Generally like the music on 6 but the presenters need to shut the fuck up as almost all of them are terminally annoying now.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2020)

That dire Nemone is plugging her ludicrous breathing and 'grounding' bollocks again.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 28, 2020)

editor said:


> That dire Nemone is plugging her ludicrous breathing bollocks again.



Good title for the freak zone


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 29, 2020)

keybored said:


> Sadly it's only online.
> 
> I'll be binning 6Music at home for this (thanks Favelado ) but I'm stuck with DAB in the car. Generally like the music on 6 but the presenters need to shut the fuck up as almost all of them are terminally annoying now.



Use an aux cable to connect your phone to the car speakers.....thats what I do to listen to spotify on the way to work......although I'm sure you have thought of that!


----------



## keybored (Dec 29, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Use an aux cable to connect your phone to the car speakers.....thats what I do to listen to spotify on the way to work......although I'm sure you have thought of that!


I have (thank you though!) and the phone does the Bluetooth to the car witchcraft. But I'm on a limited data plan and with the amount of driving I do, streaming Internet radio would put me into overages every month.

Also I'd rage if the connection dropped out during a much loved tune.


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 29, 2020)

Craig Charles and the Trunk of Punk are back!!!!!  Yay!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 29, 2020)

Yes, it's so much better when he's on instead of bloody Lamo


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 29, 2020)

Craig Charles  might be an unpleasant and irritating chap but by god his radio shows are mint.


----------



## Mattym (Dec 29, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Yes, it's so much better when he's on instead of bloody Lamo



Lamo- Have I mentioned it's national wear your music t-shirt to work day, today? Have I? The idea apparently came from me, originally. Have I mentioned that? If you haven't heard, I've made an ad that's been played everyday for the last 3 months on the hour every hour. Please turn up to work in your Kasabian or Guns N Roses t-shirts, or even Wolfmother, if you want to push the boat out a bit. Remember everybody loves music and will appreciate your efforts.
Or, we're having a 6 music festival....etc, etc......


----------



## Favelado (Dec 29, 2020)

Mattym said:


> Lamo- Have I mentioned it's national wear your music t-shirt to work day, today? Have I? The idea apparently came from me, originally. Have I mentioned that? If you haven't heard, I've made an ad that's been played everyday for the last 3 months on the hour every hour. Please turn up to work in your Kasabian or Guns N Roses t-shirts, or even Wolfmother, if you want to push the boat out a bit. Remember everybody loves music and will appreciate your efforts.
> Or, we're having a 6 music festival....etc, etc......



Even way back in the Radio 1 Evening Session days his show was a bit boring, and if I remember correctly, introduced the world to the horrors of J* W*****. He seems a thoroughly decent fella, not a bad bone in him, but he doesn't have a good radio voice at all - it's a total Nigel-drone. I just don't like listening to him.


----------



## MBV (Dec 29, 2020)

Had to turn off this morning when the presenter was banging on about cold water swimming with the presenter that was hosting the next show. I'm sick of hearing about it.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 29, 2020)

God, I'm having PTSD about Whiley now. The memory of her makes me ill. Did she ever not insist on telling everyone how "amazing" the last record was? Even when it was the most conservative (Cast), or Conservative (Sleeper), wet-blanket, Beatles D-Side of a 90s indie record, she would talk about it with the type of awe you'd reserve for having witnessed Nelson Mandela take his first steps of freedom.

I think she's one of the worst people who has ever lived.


----------



## keybored (Dec 29, 2020)

Favelado said:


> He seems a thoroughly decent fella, not a bad bone in him


He's so noxious he drove Ritchie Edwards to self harm in the middle of an interview.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 29, 2020)

keybored said:


> He's so noxious he drove Ritchie Edwards to self harm in the middle of an interview.



You total bastard. Haha.


----------



## Mattym (Dec 29, 2020)

Favelado said:


> Even way back in the Radio 1 Evening Session days his show was a bit boring, and if I remember correctly, introduced the world to the horrors of J* W*****. He seems a thoroughly decent fella, not a bad bone in him, but he doesn't have a good radio voice at all - it's a total Nigel-drone. I just don't like listening to him.



I agree, that he's very agreeable. (Sounds like a quote from the man himself).
With R6 you sort of enter 4 zones (edit- have changed it to 5)...1) of great DJs
2) DJs you appreciate but don't always/often like the music
3) DJs who you don't really like but you're used to the R6 formula & routine, so you allow yourself to listen to them, because R6 is all about the music & acceptance
4) DJs you never hear due to anti-social programming- eg. I've always wanted to listen to Nemone's- Electric Ladyland, but I don't really bother with catch up unless it's Tom Ravenscroft.
5) Early Saturday afternoon DJs.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 29, 2020)

keybored said:


> He's so noxious he drove Ritchie Edwards to self harm in the middle of an interview.



For real?


----------



## Petcha (Jan 1, 2021)

I love the Beasties. But fuck me, their speaking voices are annoying.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 1, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I love the Beasties. But fuck me, their speaking voices are annoying.


Yeah, they're not exactly natural radio presenters are they


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 1, 2021)

Favelado said:


> I like 6 Music, but NTS Radio plays a wider variety of genres, and is beating 6 music at its own game. It's also less self-congratulatory, and has less chatter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quite impressed with the couple of dips I've had into NTS now.  Could see me listening to it more than 6 Music, though it's harder work than listening to a station based mostly on a playlist.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 2, 2021)

Bugger me Liz Kershaw is embarrassing. I've had the radio on for 10 minutes and it's incredibly clear she's not done any research on the person she's interviewing. Asking a 64 year old Richard Butler, Psychedelic Furs, how many kids he has and that the new album has "songs for kids" based on the titles which it cringingly transpires is way off the mark as he clarifies one is about substance abuse.  And then he confirms he has one child and she is 23  And she also described one of their new songs as "poppy". She's also done a hark back to the olden days anecdote about Janice Long which I suppose is better than her brother.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2021)

Mogden said:


> Bugger me Liz Kershaw is embarrassing. I've had the radio on for 10 minutes and it's incredibly clear she's not done any research on the person she's interviewing. Asking a 64 year old Richard Butler, Psychedelic Furs, how many kids he has and that the new album has "songs for kids" based on the titles which it cringingly transpires is way off the mark as he clarifies one is about substance abuse.  And then he confirms he has one child and she is 23  And she also described one of their new songs as "poppy". She's also done a hark back to the olden days anecdote about Janice Long which I suppose is better than her brother.



She is a blithering idiot.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 2, 2021)

spitfire said:


> She is a blithering idiot.


A racist, allegedly harassing someone to their grave, blithering idiot. As has been pointed out on Twitter,  she must have more on a Radio 6 exec than Cummings has on BoJo to get a show.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 2, 2021)

Mogden said:


> A racist, allegedly harassing someone to their grave


What's the story there?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 2, 2021)

the racist anti refugee stuff I know but the grave-hounding is a new one to me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What's the story there?











						BBC's Russell Joslin killed himself after harassment complaints
					

A BBC journalist killed himself after complaining to the corporation of being sexually harassed by a female colleague, an inquest hears.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Mogden (Jan 2, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What's the story there?


OU has the link up there.  Poor chap by the name of Russell Joslin. Again, allegedly.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2021)

always worth repeating. She’s an awful person. 



spitfire said:


> Liz Kershaw showing off her generous caring side again. I know we like a moan about the presenters, mostly because they can be a bit annoying sometimes but she's just unpleasant.





spitfire said:


> She has form. I'm sure you already know but no harm in sharing again.
> 
> The first one is the one that gets me, if there was any nation state that wanted to cause harm to a UK nuclear power station they wouldn't be sending the operators over on a lilo from Calais.
> 
> ...


----------



## MBV (Jan 5, 2021)

Have they got rid of the BBC Radio song finder tool? Did a Google but couldn't find it. 

(Found the song by listening again - it was Dominique by Ela Minus).


----------



## Mogden (Jan 5, 2021)

dfm said:


> Have they got rid of the BBC Radio song finder tool? Did a Google but couldn't find it.
> 
> (Found the song by listening again - it was Dominique by Ela Minus).


There's a Twitter account for it if that's of any use. 



			https://mobile.twitter.com/BBC6MusicBot


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 11, 2021)

I know Bowie is considered one of the greats, but could they milk it any more?


----------



## spitfire (Jan 11, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I know Bowie is considered one of the greats, but could they milk it any more?



Yeah was all day yesterday as well when I dipped in and out. Lamey was cringe.

I like Bowie but not a massive fan tbh.

Soho Radio was great yesterday.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2021)

Fuck's sake after giving a minute by minute countdown to a 'world exclusive' - and frankly, fairly average - track by Mogwai, she's now banging on about it like it was an undiscovered Beatles track or something.


----------



## Mattym (Jan 12, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I know Bowie is considered one of the greats, but could they milk it any more?



Exactly what I was coming on here to say. The best bit being the advert for the Maconie interview played, you've guessed it, on the hour, every hour, 'Bowie's predictions about the internet, still true 5 years on'


----------



## Mattym (Jan 12, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Yeah was all day yesterday as well when I dipped in and out. Lamey was cringe.
> 
> I like Bowie but not a massive fan tbh.
> 
> Soho Radio was great yesterday.



Think it's been the same since Wednesday last week.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 12, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I know Bowie is considered one of the greats, but could they milk it any more?



Totally. The incessant Bowie fawning has become ridiculous. I know he was loved by many, but come on. Time to let it go.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 17, 2021)

Quite enjoying The Flaming Lips now playing tonight.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 19, 2021)

I've switched to NTS Radio for a bit now. What a relief.


----------



## danski (Jan 19, 2021)

I didn’t realise Mary Anne Hobbs invented dubstep


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2021)

Fucking that. That dreary unfunny Radio 2 twat Keaveney hasn't stopped gibbering over comedy organ music for the last fucking ten minutes.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 27, 2021)

Has anyone noticed there seems to be more grime / heavy rap / dancehall* style music on the playlist recently.  I am liking it.    

*my music genre terminology is very bad.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 27, 2021)

Wfh for the last couple of weeks plus my usual listening...


Kershaw is a thick, poisonous bastard & no idea why she's on. Fuck me, she actually sang the opening bars of 'Islands in the Stream' at Richard Hawley on Saturday. Toe-curling shite that Hawley manfully ignored, feigning not to have ever heard the song before. Her 'interview' with JC Clarke, (another massive missed opportunity) mainly consisted of her telling him how working class she is because her dad was a headteacher, even interrupting him while he's telling a self-deprecating story about real poverty in the 50s. She knows fuck all about pretty much any of the music she spouts about; she can't interview for shit and she's a racist prick. (A few weeks ago, she was skirting very close to covid denial with all her 'now we're not allowed to even go to the shops hahahahahahah'.)
Cerys is fantastic; never a duff show, always interesting, brilliant themes
Gideon Coe is worth his weight in gold; along with Cerys, the best on 6
Riley's great when he's great and a bit meh sometimes. He's a loveable old bastard though and some of the repeated series he's done are OK - though over familiar as they're only a few years old. It works best when his time in The Fall crosses over with the time period he's talking about or music he's playing. A national treasure yes he's a bit like Peel isn't he really. Though not the underage girl stuff.
Amy Lame is cak; another one who's just playing at it; no real knowledge, just in the media and knows some people.
Mary Anne Hobbs - her breathy voice makes me feel a bit tense for some reason and she's a bit earnest but she seems nice and means well. She's played some excellent dance tunes recently
Lammo's Lammo; as predictable as the indie landfill he loves so much. As a fellow Essex boy, I've got a bit of a soft spot for him and I like a bit of landfill myself on occasion so fair fucks to him really. His shows are pretty tedious and repetitive now though - he needs something new. His album listening party is a) a rip off and b) a bit shit. Opening lagers at 6 on a Friday and singing along to the listener request show is a welcome to the weekend for me.
Lauren is showbiz; slick and smooth and in touch with the listeners and will be massive on the telly at some point. Her shows work in the morning but were dull af over the lunchtime. Maybe because I only hear half hour though. I've got a soft spot for her too as I knew her a little bit about a hundred years ago in Newcastle.
Craig Charles; I've never wanted to like him as he proved himself to be a complete cunt many years ago. His shows are brilliant though; cooking and dancing in the kitchen is a staple on a Saturday night. Having said that, his source material's the best so he'd be hard pressed not to find good tunes in some ways.
Guy Garvey; I know he's all about himself (in a slightly annoying way that Marc Riley avoids) but I do like his shows. Nice, thoughtful, mellow tunes that can sometimes be twee and obvious but sometimes pretty good*
Radcliffe/Nemone/Robinson; all OK at their thing.
Keaveny - I quite like him 




*Tbf, I've not listened to him recently as an ex-urb does a brilliant show on Home | The Neon Hospice on Sundays at 2pm...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 27, 2021)

Iggy’s show is still the best IMO.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 27, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Iggy’s show is still the best IMO.


Hmmm. I think I'd like it at a different time - it just doesn't work for me on Friday night. I'm half pissed, very stoned and doing the washing up Pop, so no, I don't want to be challenged by your avant garde jazz or your interminably slow explanation of some thought you had in 1974. I'd prefer Cillian Murphy in that slot but they've probably paid loads for Iggy like they did with Dylan years ago (now they were good shows.)


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 27, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Hmmm. I think I'd like it at a different time - it just doesn't work for me on Friday night. I'm half pissed, very stoned and doing the washing up Pop, so no, I don't want to be challenged by your avant garde jazz or your interminably slow explanation of some thought you had in 1974. I'd prefer Cillian Murphy in that slot but they've probably paid loads for Iggy like they did with Dylan years ago (now they were good shows.)


Yes, Iggy's show is great but I never listen to it when it's broadcast (I'm listening to it now on Sounds)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 27, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Hmmm. I think I'd like it at a different time - it just doesn't work for me on Friday night. I'm half pissed, very stoned and doing the washing up Pop, so no, I don't want to be challenged by your avant garde jazz or your interminably slow explanation of some thought you had in 1974. I'd prefer Cillian Murphy in that slot but they've probably paid loads for Iggy like they did with Dylan years ago (now they were good shows.)


A nice slow paced Friday night quite suits me nowadays


----------



## Idaho (Jan 28, 2021)

What the fuck is that awful scratchcard lanyard "song"? It's dire and is on heavy rotation.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 28, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Wfh for the last couple of weeks plus my usual listening...
> 
> 
> Kershaw is a thick, poisonous bastard & no idea why she's on. Fuck me, she actually sang the opening bars of 'Islands in the Stream' at Richard Hawley on Saturday. Toe-curling shite that Hawley manfully ignored, feigning not to have ever heard the song before. Her 'interview' with JC Clarke, (another massive missed opportunity) mainly consisted of her telling him how working class she is because her dad was a headteacher, even interrupting him while he's telling a self-deprecating story about real poverty in the 50s. She knows fuck all about pretty much any of the music she spouts about; she can't interview for shit and she's a racist prick. (A few weeks ago, she was skirting very close to covid denial with all her 'now we're not allowed to even go to the shops hahahahahahah'.)
> ...



Are you me?

That's pretty much exactly how I feel about all of them.

Iggy is great as well, he plays some amazing jazz croony 40s stuff sometimes that I love as we never hear it anywhere else.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 28, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Hmmm. I think I'd like it at a different time - it just doesn't work for me on Friday night. I'm half pissed, very stoned and doing the washing up Pop, so no, I don't want to be challenged by your avant garde jazz or your interminably slow explanation of some thought you had in 1974. I'd prefer Cillian Murphy in that slot but they've probably paid loads for Iggy like they did with Dylan years ago (now they were good shows.)



He's grown on me, Cillian had his shows repeated over lockdown 1 on Friday night and it just didn't work.

I used to think that and was always ready to bang some vinyl on in my Friday Night Shed Session (FNSS) but he's always kept me listening.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 28, 2021)

spitfire said:


> He's grown on me, Cillian had his shows repeated over lockdown 1 on Friday night and it just didn't work.


haha I really liked them


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 30, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Wfh for the last couple of weeks plus my usual listening...
> 
> 
> Kershaw is a thick, poisonous bastard & no idea why she's on. Fuck me, she actually sang the opening bars of 'Islands in the Stream' at Richard Hawley on Saturday. Toe-curling shite that Hawley manfully ignored, feigning not to have ever heard the song before. Her 'interview' with JC Clarke, (another massive missed opportunity) mainly consisted of her telling him how working class she is because her dad was a headteacher, even interrupting him while he's telling a self-deprecating story about real poverty in the 50s. She knows fuck all about pretty much any of the music she spouts about; she can't interview for shit and she's a racist prick. (A few weeks ago, she was skirting very close to covid denial with all her 'now we're not allowed to even go to the shops hahahahahahah'.)
> ...



Hmmm.   Nice reviews, but no mention of Gilles Peterson, Tom Ravenscroft or Stuart Maconie (on his own) - probably the best shows on the station.


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 30, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Hmmm.   Nice reviews, but no mention of Gilles Peterson, Tom Ravenscroft or Stuart Maconie (on his own) - probably the best shows on the station.



...also Don Letts


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2021)

Lots of Better-than-BBC6 stations listed here:








						Had enough of Radio 2? 10 of the best online radio stations
					

Whether broadcasting from a Soho shopfront or a New York shipping container, online radio has opened up the airwaves




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Lots of Better-than-BBC6 stations listed here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's all about the individual programmes.  I couldn't listen to Worldwide FM or NTS all day as a replacement for 6, but it's good to have other options for when there's nowt on 6 and you've caught up with all your fave shows on Sounds.

Is your average radio 2 listener going to swap to Rinse FM?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 31, 2021)

Tom Robinson's recent long interview with James Yorkston is great.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2021)

Idaho said:


> What the fuck is that awful scratchcard lanyard "song"? It's dire and is on heavy rotation.


I like it


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 31, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I like it



me too


----------



## Idaho (Jan 31, 2021)

It's a Moscow bouncy ball? It's music-free bollocks


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 31, 2021)

Idaho said:


> It's a Moscow bouncy ball? It's music-free bollocks


Guitarist gives it loads despite the lead talkers apparent confusion and lack of enthusiasm


----------



## Mogden (Jan 31, 2021)

I like Scratchcard Lanyard too.  Bit dirgey Pixies to my ear.

Talk about niche crossover, Nadine Shah is filling in for Guy this week, and I do love Guy, and she's doing a whole show of tunes that Anthony Bourdain would have liked. I may get a mention on the show cos I suspect I might be tweeting in a bit having already submitted my tattoo


----------



## Mogden (Jan 31, 2021)

Mogden said:


> I like Scratchcard Lanyard too.  Bit dirgey Pixies to my ear.
> 
> Talk about niche crossover, Nadine Shah is filling in for Guy this week, and I do love Guy, and she's doing a whole show of tunes that Anthony Bourdain would have liked. I may get a mention on the show cos I suspect I might be tweeting in a bit having already submitted my tattoo


Nadine has just tweeted it's prerecorded


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 13, 2021)

Kershaw, just now. Clip of an interview with Ali form UB40, whilst talking about their first album. Then plays a track that isn't on it.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2021)

Fucking hell. Give over with the never ending fawning over fucking Mogwai.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 16, 2021)

editor said:


> Fucking hell. Give over with the never ending fawning over fucking Mogwai.



Yeah, the tears were a bit much.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2021)

She's STILL FUCKING GOING ON ABOUT IT.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 16, 2021)

So she actually cried then?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 16, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> So she actually cried then?



Yes, confirmed wobbly lip before obligatory "Twitter is on fire" link.


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 16, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Hmmm.   Nice reviews, but no mention of Gilles Peterson, Tom Ravenscroft or Stuart Maconie (on his own) - probably the best shows on the station.


Peterson's a jazzbastard. Just dullsville man. Ravenscroft is excellent; love his selections + dry sense of humour and not too much chat. Knows his onions. Maconie I like but I can take or leave the Freakzone. Radcliffe & Maconie on Saturday morning are like a window into another time. A time that is now over imo.  


BCBlues said:


> ...also Don Letts


Did you know the roxy punk reggae _shoots self in face_


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 16, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Did you know the roxy punk reggae _shoots self in face_



No. But if you whistle it I might know the tune


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Yes, confirmed wobbly lip before obligatory "Twitter is on fire" link.


Followed by the obligatory rereading of those tweets, all praising her incredible choice of music.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Feb 16, 2021)

It has to be said NTS s morning  DJ Charlie Bone is a fuxking moron who can’t shut the fuck up

It’s spoiling my mornings


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 16, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> It has to be said NTS s morning  DJ Charlie Bone is a fuxking moron who can’t shut the fuck up
> 
> It’s spoiling my mornings



Yeah, tried him once and posted on here that I thought his patter was awful.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Feb 16, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Yeah, tried him once and posted on here that I thought his patter was awful.



It’s broadening out from patter to a meandering rogan-esque hot mess of vaguely left wing rants sprinkled with some conspiracy and even the alt right gets a look in

He patently watches live leak while skinning up for breakfast 

Tinfoil hats to follow


----------



## [62] (Feb 16, 2021)

I like Radcliffe & Maconie on weekend mornings, but I have just turned 50. Their show definitely has that demographic about it; still too cool for Radio 2, but not averse to reminiscing about 1970s chocolate bars or whatever.

Other than that, the only regular listens for me are Lauren Laverne in the mornings whilst I'm doing the washing up and Lamacq when I'm cooking. 

I like both of them as individuals - I've heard nothing but nice things about them as people, they're both genuinely enthusiastic about the music, and Lamacq has my personal get-out-of-jail card of having more than a passing interest in railways - but they're always on a timer before I stick my own tunes on if the former drifts into mainstream chart oldies or the latter inevitably digs out some landfill indie or fag-end of punk stuff. 

I do occasionally have to remind myself that 6Music are not going to play Dog Faced Hermans or Godspeed You! Black Emperor at those times of day. Or at all, sadly.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2021)

Oh FFS. I just turned on the radio and that self obsessed unfunny cunt Keaveny was singing along to an entire unfunny fucking song to his mate. 

* radio off


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 17, 2021)

editor said:


> Oh FFS. I just turned on the radio and that self obsessed unfunny cunt Keaveny was singing along to an entire unfunny fucking song to his mate.
> 
> * radio off



It made me cringe so much I shat a diamond.


----------



## Petcha (Feb 17, 2021)

I had to turn it off. I didnt get to hear the song. As soon as he said, 'I'm warning you now, this will be a long link' that was it.

How is he still in a job.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2021)

OMG it's Mogwai again with a Sparky The magic Piano effect. So awesome. 
*wipes away tears


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 21, 2021)

It's Amy Lamae!  😍 love her show.
The rest of you can all get lost!!!! 

Also I have been enjoying Loyle Carner, we have similar taste although I don't enjoy the music he makes.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 21, 2021)

Ooh.. Now Playing tonight is trip hop


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 21, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Ooh.. Now Playing tonight is trip hop


I know fuck all about Trip Hop so am finding it really interesting.

Not sure I like all of it but am really enjoying the show


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 21, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I know fuck all about Trip Hop so am finding it really interesting.
> 
> Not sure I like all of it but am really enjoying the show



I just started listening about 30 mins in - it's a great genre IMO.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Peterson's a jazzbastard. Just dullsville man. Ravenscroft is excellent; love his selections + dry sense of humour and not too much chat. Knows his onions. Maconie I like but I can take or leave the Freakzone. Radcliffe & Maconie on Saturday morning are like a window into another time. A time that is now over imo.
> 
> Did you know the roxy punk reggae _shoots self in face_


Radcliffe & Maconie is the one show I don't miss,  tend to catch up on BBC Sounds to both shows over the weekend.  They accompany me on my long walks.


----------



## oryx (Feb 21, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I just started listening about 30 mins in - it's a great genre IMO.


Loved Tom Robinson's show tonight - great mid-90s nostalgia fest.


----------



## Callie (Feb 21, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> Also I have been enjoying Loyle Carner, we have similar taste although I don't enjoy the music he makes.


I really like Loyle


----------



## bellaozzydog (Feb 23, 2021)

PJ Harvey “in their own words” I may be slightly discombobulated at the minute but she sounds like a spinal tap interview


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 23, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> PJ Harvey “in their own words” I may be slightly discombobulated at the minute but she sounds like a spinal tap interview



Sacrilege!


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> PJ Harvey “in their own words” I may be slightly discombobulated at the minute but she sounds like a spinal tap interview


More details please!


----------



## bellaozzydog (Feb 23, 2021)

editor said:


> More details please!



it was some of the chat about how the music was made, produced, inspired. it all sounded a bit cliche’d









						6 Music Artist Collection - PJ Harvey - PJ Harvey: In Their Own Words - BBC Sounds
					

PJ Harvey: In Their Own Words.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




as above its probably subjective as I was in a somewhat relaxed state


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 23, 2021)

Always good to hear T Ravers in for one of the daytime DJs.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2021)

Planningtorock - Beulah Loves Dancing

NO.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 24, 2021)

editor said:


> Planningtorock - Beulah Loves Dancing
> 
> NO.



It is a super irritating track that.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 26, 2021)

Maybe worth posting here, despite it not being on 6 music. Rob Da Bank has just started a weekly show on worldwide FM and it's blimmin amazing. I've always loved RDB as a music selector.  If you like eclectic, Balearic music, I'm sure you'll love it too.


----------



## Cerv (Feb 27, 2021)

U2 earlier and Train now
Kershaw has to be trying for some sort of worst DJ award with these selections.


----------



## MBV (Feb 27, 2021)

I turned off earlier as I couldn't take the run of tracks being played. She just abruptly stopped one of them.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 27, 2021)

Cerv said:


> U2 earlier and Train now
> Kershaw has to be trying for some sort of worst DJ award with these selections.


I do overtime at work on Saturdays, and have 6Music on in the background. I have to turn off Kershaw, it's like Radio 2 has jammed their transmission. Or worse, its just like someone's mother has taken over. 

The shift from Huey is whiplash like.


----------



## starfish (Mar 3, 2021)

In absolute heaven just now with Lammo playing The Sundays Reading, Writing & Arithmetic in full.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 3, 2021)

starfish said:


> In absolute heaven just now with Lammo playing The Sundays Reading, Writing & Arithmetic in full.



For those who, presumably, can't use Spotify.


----------



## starfish (Mar 3, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> For those who, presumably, can't use Spotify.


Oh i can use Spotify. I also have it on vinyl. Havent listened to it in a while so it was a very nice surprise.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2021)

Tom Ravenscroft is playing This is the Weather by Lost Horizons (feat. Karen Peris) right now which I think is the first time I've ever heard her voice on the station. 
It's a truly beautiful song.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 4, 2021)

editor said:


> Tom Ravenscroft is playing This is the Weather by Lost Horizons (feat. Karen Peris) right now which I think is the first time I've ever heard her voice on the station.
> It's a truly beautiful song.



In between typing furiously my brain did stop briefly and go, "oh, that sounds nice."


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2021)

..and the mood is instantly shattered by an onslaught of commercial radio style jarring idents and adverts that go on forever FFS


----------



## MBV (Mar 7, 2021)

Just realised Lame reads out names of cool artists or tracks but then doesn't play them.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 7, 2021)

I've heard Beth Orton three times on 6 Music this week, and that's three fucking times too many.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 8, 2021)

Jamz Supernova far easier on my earholes than Lauren Laverne.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 8, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Jamz Supernova far easier on my earholes than Lauren Laverne.



This


----------



## Mogden (Mar 9, 2021)

The Goldfrapp bit in the 6 Music Artist Collection is particularly good. I still can't fathom it's the 2 of them cos that ethereality is all encompassing and sounds far bigger than just a duo.









						BBC Radio 6 Music - 6 Music Artist Collection - Available now
					

Available episodes of 6 Music Artist Collection




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




There are some advantages to being a bit erratic with sleep. I caught some of the compilation of their hits and even though I know them, I was surprised at just how good they are. Like cornflakes, you forget how good they are until you try them again.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2021)

There's some smoooooth muso cocktail jazz going on now, where one of the band members thought it was important that we knew that the singer was a yoga teacher.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm not sure if anyone's listening right now but Keaveny just read my email out. Suggesting he shut the fuck up and play music or sign on.

Fair play to him for actually reading it.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I'm not sure if anyone's listening right now but Keaveny just read my email out. Suggesting he shut the fuck up and play music or sign on.
> 
> Fair play to him for actually reading it.


No doubt he turned it round into some big joke.  Good work though!


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I'm not sure if anyone's listening right now but Keaveny just read my email out. Suggesting he shut the fuck up and play music or sign on.
> 
> Fair play to him for actually reading it.


Just listened to it. And he just carried on talking about slimming world or some other shit. The twat. 

Oh and he's going on about your email again.
*turns off


----------



## Petcha (Mar 11, 2021)

Oh fuck he's just replied to me. 

He's pretty hurt. I actually feel pretty bad now. Banging on about his kids and his mortgage.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 11, 2021)

What did he say? I turned off after my first namecheck.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2021)

Petcha said:


> What did he say? I turned off after my first namecheck.


Some shit about you don't get expect Magic DJs to do magic.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 11, 2021)

editor said:


> Some shit about you don't get expect Magic DJs to do magic.



Yes, he said that in his email. I sent an apologetic one back to him for being a bit harsh. He was genuinely hurt I think! I reassured him he was far from the worst offender, that Radcliffe and Maconie hold that prestigious prize.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 11, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I'm not sure if anyone's listening right now but Keaveny just read my email out. Suggesting he shut the fuck up and play music or sign on.
> 
> Fair play to him for actually reading it.


I did and I hope you took his suggestion to email Magic FM as well


----------



## Petcha (Mar 11, 2021)

Oh dear. He's just sent me another email in response. It's really sweet. Apologising to me back for being sensitive. He's even suggested we go out on the piss once this is all over.

I feel like I've punched a puppy.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 11, 2021)

Ah man I missed it, what time so I can listen back?


----------



## Petcha (Mar 11, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Ah man I missed it, what time so I can listen back?



I suppose about 40 mins ago? It's not exactly worth a listen though I wouldn't have thought. I was fairly crude in my email, not expecting a response so I assume he didnt read it out verbatim. I was just grumpy.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 11, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Oh dear. He's just sent me another email in response. It's really sweet. Apologising to me back for being sensitive. He's even suggested we go out on the piss once this is all over.
> 
> I feel like I've punched a puppy.



Grating as his on air schtick is (and it really, really is) am told that he's a quiet and fair bloke in person.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 11, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Grating as his on air schtick is (and it really, really is) am told that he's a quiet and fair bloke in person.



Yes, he seems genuinely nice. Oops. I feel like a right prick.



> I accept the apology and am equally sorry for being sensitive, usually I would have just laughed and engaged you in some prize winning badinage but I am having some heavy fucking internal weather today and frankly couldn’t be doing with it.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Oh dear. He's just sent me another email in response. It's really sweet. Apologising to me back for being sensitive. He's even suggested we go out on the piss once this is all over.
> 
> I feel like I've punched a puppy.


#fragile


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Yes, he seems genuinely nice. Oops. I feel like a right prick.


He may well be a nice bloke but he smothers what is supposed to be a music station with his self-indulgent shitty comedy persona. If he can't take some entirely valid criticism then he should get off the fucking air and do us all a favour.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 11, 2021)

editor said:


> He may well be a nice bloke but he smothers what is supposed to be a music station with his self-indulgent shitty comedy persona. If he can't take some entirely valid criticism then he should get off the fucking air and do us all a favour.



This was his explanation for all the blathering. Lockdown.



> Incidentally tho if I can counter-constructively-criticise, this station doesn’t belong to anyone but everyone, and itS always been a combination of company and music. We have found that the longer thiS pandemic has gone on, the more people value live aimless chat and interaction, it gets a lot of people through, especially people isolated and alone. I don’t apologise for super serving them, and I always say, if ya like your uninterrupted music, GET ON THE spotify!!


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2021)

Petcha said:


> This was his explanation for all the blathering. Lockdown.


It had never been full of self-absorbed twats doing unfunny comedy routines, playing wacky noises and blathering inanely over amusing music tracks until he showed up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2021)

editor said:


> It had never been full of self-absorbed twats doing unfunny comedy routines, playing wacky noises and blathering inanely over amusing music tracks until he showed up.


Just play some records or a mix or Spotify then


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Just play some records or a mix or Spotify then


I prefer live radio sometimes.  Plus I'm paying for it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2021)

editor said:


> I prefer live radio sometimes.  Plus I'm paying for it.


It’s clear you don’t like it though!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 11, 2021)

editor said:


> It had never been full of self-absorbed twats doing unfunny comedy routines, playing wacky noises and blathering inanely over amusing music tracks until he showed up.


George Lamb


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> George Lamb


Him as well.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 11, 2021)

Shaun can be very funny and astute, and in a funny way is an heir to Wogan. But just as 1 is in a funny place with so many 40+ white men on a station which is not designed for that (it's in the small print of the target audience) I do wonder how 6 moves away from it's own outliers, and I'll have to include Lamacq in there, for whom the Evening Session has never quite finished.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 11, 2021)

I realise I'm probably in a minority of one, but I actually liked George Lamb.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 11, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> I realise I'm probably in a minority of one, but I actually liked George Lamb.


Jesus... That's beyond brave.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 11, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> PJ Harvey “in their own words” I may be slightly discombobulated at the minute but she sounds like a spinal tap interview


She could read out the ingredients of a packet of angel delight and it would still be genius.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 11, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Guitarist gives it loads despite the lead talkers apparent confusion and lack of enthusiasm



They've got another "song" out and it's fucking amazing!



Only joking, it's exactly the same as the last and shit.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Shaun can be very funny and astute, and in a funny way is an heir to Wogan.


I agree. He's perfect for Radio 2 or some obscure hospital radio station.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 11, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I'm not sure if anyone's listening right now but Keaveny just read my email out. Suggesting he shut the fuck up and play music or sign on.
> 
> Fair play to him for actually reading it.


I've had 6 Music on all day.  Can't believe I missed that.  I'd have LOL'd. I have posted something similar on twitter, years ago.  It was ignored 

6 Music, quite rightly, pays a fee to the Performing Rights Society for each song played.  I wonder whether they are all on a budget?  10 tracks per hour max, fill the rest of the airtime in with wittering?


----------



## Petcha (Mar 11, 2021)

I was actually wondering if anyone has been arsed to do a music to inane bullshit ratio study. I asked him if they ever survey their listeners for feedback and he said no. Some of them are much better than others. I actually like Mary Anne Hobbs in the morning, she keeps her links short and sweet usually. Doesn't indulge in 3 minute monologues like Keaveny.

As I told him, every place I've ever worked, where 6 is usually on, people bitch about his middle aged shoutouts and bollocks like that.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 11, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I was actually wondering if anyone has been arsed to do a music to inane bullshit ratio study.



I've certainly contemplated that, to try to prove my "max songs per hour budget" theory.
I was also going to do a pop rubbish/half decent analysis of tracks played by each  DJ.

Don't suppose I ever will.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 11, 2021)

Probably said it before - I liked Keaveny in the morning.  He certainly fitted my morning mood better than Laverne (whose chirpiness and touchy-feeliness just annoys me at that time of day), but I don't listen to him now in the afternoon.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 11, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I was actually wondering if anyone has been arsed to do a music to inane bullshit ratio study. I asked him if they ever survey their listeners for feedback and he said no. Some of them are much better than others. I actually like Mary Anne Hobbs in the morning, she keeps her links short and sweet usually. Doesn't indulge in 3 minute monologues like Keaveny.
> 
> As I told him, every place I've ever worked, where 6 is usually on, people bitch about his middle aged shoutouts and bollocks like that.



Part of my A-Level Media Studies (I know, I know) involved listening to an hour of an allocated radio station, and transferring what we heard into a pie-chart type diagram, showing how many minutes of each clockface was taken up by links, adverts, songs, news, stings, all of that. If Google Sheets is good enough at doing it, I might do one for 6Music tomorrow, something of a mini-project for the group, so to speak.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 11, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> I realise I'm probably in a minority of one, but I actually liked George Lamb.



He upset serious musos, so there's that


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 12, 2021)

An hour with Lauren Laverne


----------



## spitfire (Mar 12, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> An hour with Lauren Laverne



That’s really interesting. 
Can it spit out percentages?


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 12, 2021)

I'll try. I hate Google Sheets, I'm an Excel guy at heart but now that you can't own Microsoft Office, only rent and at cost, I just can't justify paying, so I want Google to do all the things Excel does and BLIMEY THAT'S A CHORE.

I'll pick an hour for MAH and give the percentages a go haha!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 12, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> An hour with Lauren Laverne



Sting?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 12, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Sting?


The little short audio snippets/jingles etc


----------



## Petcha (Mar 12, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> An hour with Lauren Laverne



That's amazing. Can I forward to keaveny?


----------



## Petcha (Mar 12, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> An hour with Lauren Laverne



That's actually less talking than i thought. I think Keaveny will be higher.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 12, 2021)

Petcha said:


> That's amazing. Can I forward to keaveny?



Be my guest!


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 12, 2021)

spitfire said:


> That’s really interesting.
> Can it spit out percentages?



ContentSUM of DurationAdvert/Trail23.26%Interview2.253.66%News6.310.26%Song42.168.57%Sting34.89%Talking/Links5.759.36%


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 12, 2021)

Thanks for all this PR1Berske   Really interesting stuff.  

It certainly feels like there's more chat than that. My main grumble with LL is that she plays too much pop though.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 12, 2021)

So, only 42% of the hour is actual music... That's pretty shit for a station called 6 Music

edit: oops, its 68%


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> I'll try. I hate Google Sheets, I'm an Excel guy at heart but now that you can't own Microsoft Office, only rent and at cost, I just can't justify paying, so I want Google to do all the things Excel does and BLIMEY THAT'S A CHORE.
> 
> I'll pick an hour for MAH and give the percentages a go haha!


Would love to see the stats for Keaveny. Note: him babbling over music still counts as non music time to me!


----------



## spitfire (Mar 12, 2021)

editor said:


> Would love to see the stats for Keaveny. Note: him babbling over music still counts as non music time to me!



I was wondering about that, I guess PR1Berske times to the end of the chatting even if music is playing?

Also I wonder are LL's stats skewed by the BBC6 Festival announcements. I didn't listen today but if their previous record is anything to go by then there would have been much, much gushing.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 12, 2021)

editor said:


> Would love to see the stats for Keaveny. Note: him babbling over music still counts as non music time to me!


Talking over records...  we don't need another Dave Lee Travis.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 12, 2021)

unforgivable sin for me, I'm here on the station that wanks on how its all about the music and Liz Kershaws crashing the outro with some inane bollocks.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 12, 2021)

I think you all need to get a Spotify account.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 12, 2021)

An hour spent with MAH. Her songs are longer, that's my only take really.  There's a mix-tape thing happening from 12 so that wouldn't have been representative.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I think you all need to get a Spotify account.


Innit


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 12, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I was wondering about that, I guess PR1Berske times to the end of the chatting even if music is playing?
> 
> Also I wonder are LL's stats skewed by the BBC6 Festival announcements. I didn't listen today but if their previous record is anything to go by then there would have been much, much gushing.



I've not been entirely scientific and accurate but if it's clear that talking has started rather than music keeps playing, then one clock stops and another starts. It's as representative as it can be!


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 12, 2021)

editor said:


> Would love to see the stats for Keaveny. Note: him babbling over music still counts as non music time to me!



I'll choose an hour for him next. Not the Golden Hour which I think is mostly music in a mix type style?


----------



## spitfire (Mar 12, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> I've not been entirely scientific and accurate but if it's clear that talking has started rather than music keeps playing, then one clock stops and another starts. It's as representative as it can be!



It's great! Just idly musing.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 12, 2021)

spitfire said:


> It's great! Just idly musing.


Thanks x

I daren't do Absolute Radio or something like that, can you imagine!


----------



## spitfire (Mar 12, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I think you all need to get a Spotify account.



I don't mind a bit of chat, that's why I listen to the radio and not spotify.

I tried Spotify and hated it, also my paid account got hacked and my playlist ended up with a selection of music that was not to my tastes. At all. 

Someone must have wanted to make use of the multiple devices allowed. Anyway not going back.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 12, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Thanks x
> 
> I daren't do Absolute Radio or something like that, can you imagine!



I listen to Absolute in my old banger as that is the only station that I can bare. XFM has gone to the dogs since Moyles and that lot took over.

bear/bare? I can't remembear.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 12, 2021)

I think Friday is middle aged shout out day on Keaveny. Which is obviously fucking hilarious. I think one of the problems with him is that he breaks it all up too much. He never seems to play 2 or 3 songs in a row.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 12, 2021)

Blimey. Tunes I was dancing to at Havok 25 years ago are apparently now suitable for Friday lunchtime on a National radio station


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 12, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I listen to Absolute in my old banger as that is the only station that I can bare. XFM has gone to the dogs since Moyles and that lot took over.
> 
> bear/bare? I can't remembear.



Radio X used to be so good. But yeah, the rebrand has swiftly been followed by a take-over. It's basically Absolute Radio with maybe two more CDs to shuffle.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 12, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Radio X used to be so good. But yeah, the rebrand has swiftly been followed by a take-over. It's basically Absolute Radio with maybe two more CDs to shuffle.



It's worth remembering that Keaveny came from Radio X, or XFM as it was. He was nowhere near as annoying from what I remember. I suppose with all the ads it didnt give him so much time to waffle


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 12, 2021)

Well that wasn't fun. I mean.....he's a decent fella when he wants to be but that was not a fun hour to analyse.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 12, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Well that wasn't fun. I mean.....he's a decent fella when he wants to be but that was not a fun hour to analyse.




Hahahaha well done! 

Just looking at that and it seems to be a lot more chit chat the LL.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 12, 2021)

The hour felt so much longer. I'm happy to have spent a Friday off work making sure the autistic tendencies I have towards numbers, counting, ordering etc were looked after for a day, though I am not doing that again in a hurry. 


(NB: Kershaw? Just once? Maybe?)


----------



## Petcha (Mar 12, 2021)

Nice - can we have the % breakdown?

Thank you for all your work. We now have ammo.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 12, 2021)

I'll send it. Stay tuned, let's see if he acknowledges it and your commitment to calling him out. I might send him the mary anne hobbs one to compare.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 12, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> The hour felt so much longer. I'm happy to have spent a Friday off work making sure the autistic tendencies I have towards numbers, counting, ordering etc were looked after for a day, though I am not doing that again in a hurry.
> 
> 
> (NB: Kershaw? Just once? Maybe?)



What line of work are you in if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 12, 2021)

spitfire said:


> bear/bare? I can't remembear.



Its Beer, trust me.

I've just turned R6 off due to two blokes on there waffling on. Over to JazzFM straight into a Billie Holiday tune. Nice.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 12, 2021)

Petcha said:


> What line of work are you in if you dont mind me asking?



I'm a 9-5 office monkey. Underpaid, overworked, under-utilised perhaps? But hey, pays the bills, keeps me in craft ale, all that.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 12, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I'll send it. Stay tuned, let's see if he acknowledges it and your commitment to calling him out. I might send him the mary anne hobbs one to compare.



You could invite him onto this thread but i think if he sees editor 's brickbats he may just pack it all in the poor bloke!


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 12, 2021)

spitfire said:


> You could invite him onto this thread but i think if he sees editor 's brickbats he may just pack it all in the poor bloke!


Yeah, don't cross the streams!


----------



## Petcha (Mar 12, 2021)

spitfire said:


> You could invite him onto this thread but i think if he sees editor 's brickbats he may just pack it all in the poor bloke!



It did cross my mind but he seems like quite a fragile soul so I think some of the comments here might finish him off. I'll send it off now. I'll explain it's not my work but the work of an under-utilised autistic savant from the internet


----------



## Petcha (Mar 12, 2021)

Ok, it's been sent


----------



## Nivag (Mar 12, 2021)

Jeez glad you lot are picking holes in my work. 
I'm guessing you're all management or audit/asset company people.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 12, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Yeah, don't cross the streams!



He replied. 

This is a question for you my friend.



> I wonder if I can get permission to put this on a t shirt!!??


----------



## spitfire (Mar 12, 2021)

Petcha said:


> He replied.
> 
> This is a question for you my friend.



hahaha fair play to him!


----------



## spitfire (Mar 12, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Jeez glad you lot are picking holes in my work.
> I'm guessing you're all management or audit/asset company people.



Are you Shaun Keaveny?


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 12, 2021)

Petcha said:


> He replied.
> 
> This is a question for you my friend.



Absolutely no problem at all! I'll happily order one for me. Let's get on Redbubble


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 12, 2021)

Petcha said:


> It did cross my mind but he seems like quite a fragile soul so I think some of the comments here might finish him off. I'll send it off now. I'll explain it's not my work but the work of an under-utilised autistic savant from the internet



If the pie-chart doesn't get onto a t-shirt, I'm designing one that just says "under-utilised autistic savant from the internet." It's a role I've been playing for 20-years.


----------



## belboid (Mar 12, 2021)

Is 'small claims' a segment of his show or a piece on how to utilise that fine court service?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 12, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Are you Shaun Keaveny?



Shaun slumming it on Urban.     If it is the real SK, he should give Urban a shout out on Monday.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 12, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Shaun slumming it on Urban.     If it is the real SK, he should give Urban a shout out on Monday.


I'll add it to the show notes..


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 12, 2021)

Nivag said:


> I'll add it to the show notes..


Don't you ever shut up?


----------



## spitfire (Mar 14, 2021)

Looks like Nemone and Tom Robinson are getting their shows cancelled. No links that I’ve seen just Nemone’s tweet so far.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 14, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Looks like Nemone and Tom Robinson are getting their shows cancelled. No links that I’ve seen just Nemone’s tweet so far.



Those are actually two of the better ones. The whole station needs new blood but surely Radcliffe and Maconie must be out soon. I've never met anyone, or worked anywhere, where they're liked. Quite the opposite.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 14, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Looks like Nemone and Tom Robinson are getting their shows cancelled. No links that I’ve seen just Nemone’s tweet so far.


Not _Kershaw?? _


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 14, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Looks like Nemone and Tom Robinson are getting their shows cancelled. No links that I’ve seen just Nemone’s tweet so far.



Is Honey Dijon taking over from nemone? Heard she was getting a show, but might just be a short term thing..


----------



## Mogden (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm a fan of Shaun. Yes I appreciate he's not for everyone but I like chatty radio.  I'll put some vinyl/CDs/mini discs  on if I fancy straightforward tunes.  I also like the niche segments like small claims court and middle aged shout outs.  I like "onions". I like not knowing if he really fumbles with the cart wall as much as it seems he does.  I've worked in places with local "Autoglass repair, Autoglass replace" hits of the 70s and 80s radio playing on repeat and it makes me shudder thinking about enduring that for 8 hours a day. Give me new things every day.  Give me bizarre minor celeb encounters and pats on the back for pottering round the garden and get the skirting boards ready for painting


----------



## spitfire (Mar 14, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Is Honey Dijon taking over from nemone? Heard she was getting a show, but might just be a short term thing..



I'd put money on it.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 14, 2021)

BoxRoom said:


> Not _Kershaw?? _



If only.

So Tom's losing his Saturday night show, not Now Playing, I can kind of understand that as I could never really get the point of that show tbh.

May have been nice to keep Nemone and put Honey/whoever in on Saturday night?

We'll see I guess.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2021)

Cerv said:


> U2 earlier and Train now
> Kershaw has to be trying for some sort of worst DJ award with these selections.


Can't listen to her


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh for FUCK'S SAKE. She's going on about fucking Mogwai again.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2021)

"I wonder if we'll always remember when we learnt that Mogwai were number one, I know I will" 

🤮


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2021)

Put a record on ffs


----------



## spitfire (Mar 15, 2021)

Dara is also getting fed up of the twitter gushing it would appear.


----------



## danski (Mar 15, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Dara is also getting fed up of the twitter gushing it would appear.



“Like free ice cream”


----------



## spitfire (Mar 16, 2021)

Kershaw gone! Jamz in place.

Would have lost my bet on Honey Dijon, it's the Blessed Madonna.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 16, 2021)

Fuck, almost gone, but only an hour.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 16, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Kershaw gone! Jamz in place.
> 
> Would have lost my bet on Honey Dijon, it's the Blessed Madonna.



Yay! That's 6music on all day from 10am on Saturdays in this house, no more switching off before dreadful Liz Kershaw starts.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 16, 2021)

Oh that IS a shame. I can do overtime on Saturdays at peace again.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 16, 2021)

A reply underneath the 6Music tweets: "Liz Kershaw's Little Secret"









						Liz Kershaw’s Little Secret
					

Broadcaster Liz Kershaw has been one of those enduring and endearing presences over the years, presenting music shows on a host of rad...




					zelo-street.blogspot.com


----------



## spitfire (Mar 16, 2021)

I dropped a couple of screengrabs on there as well for the lolz.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 16, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Fuck, almost gone, but only an hour.




Next time...


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 16, 2021)

Can't fucking believe she's still on there. Wtf does she know about someone?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 16, 2021)

She's definitely on her way out tho.  1 hour slot, series of 4.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 16, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> She's definitely on her way out tho.  1 hour slot, series of 4.



Yeah, death by a thousand cuts. Maybe they are waiting for a slot to open up on Talk Radio.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 16, 2021)

Great that Jamz is getting a permanent Saturday show, I've always really enjoyed her stints and her music selection.


----------



## Cerv (Mar 16, 2021)

for those that prefer a single link than thread of twitter replies




__





						BBC Radio 6 Music springs into action with new programming and weekend schedule changes
					

BBC Radio 6 Music announces programming highlights for spring 2021, as well as a new look for Saturdays on the network, which will feature shows from Jamz Supernova and The Blessed Madonna, from Saturday 3 April



					www.bbc.com
				




glad to see Jamz in on the Saturday afternoon. 

no news about who's permanently replacing Nemone on the Fri night midnight slot? schedule just shows a filler mixtape on April 3, then doesn't go further ahead than that yet.
I know she grates on people when filling in daytime by bringing in the mindfulness therapy stuff. but her evening show's always been great. it's been a year now of Annie Mac -> Tom Ravenscroft -> Nemone that's kept me going through boring lonely Friday nights and I'll miss that.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 16, 2021)

Cerv said:


> for those that prefer a single link than thread of twitter replies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one, I looked for that earlier but couldn't find it.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 16, 2021)

Cerv said:


> for those that prefer a single link than thread of twitter replies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From that link:


> The Blessed Madonna is produced by We Are Grape


Wtf?


----------



## spitfire (Mar 16, 2021)

Idaho said:


> From that link:
> 
> Wtf?







__





						Home | GRAPE
					






					www.wearegrape.com
				




We are an award-winning, multi-platform production company. We create music entertainment for broadcasters, brands and artists.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 16, 2021)

Can you call her The for short?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2021)

Brian Blessed Madonna


----------



## Mogden (Mar 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Brian Blessed Madonna


Kershaw's alive!


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2021)

What the fuckety fuck is this ridiculous football styled competition for songs? Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 16, 2021)

editor said:


> What the fuckety fuck is this ridiculous football styled competition for songs? Fucking ridiculous.


He’s been doing those for years now!


----------



## Cerv (Mar 16, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> He’s been doing those for years now!


like most features on Lamacq's show it's tedious and been running long past the point of overstaying its welcome.

I wonder if he even realises for his listener phone-ins he's reading out the same two or three anecdotes for each with just a different name. like "I had a band t-shirt with a rude word on it but my mum threw it out" a dozen times over for his band t-shirt day. or "my parents had a crap car in the 80s"


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 16, 2021)

Cerv said:


> like most features on Lamacq's show it's tedious and been running long past the point of overstaying its welcome.
> 
> I wonder if he even realises for his listener phone-ins he's reading out the same two or three anecdotes for each with just a different name. like "I had a band t-shirt with a rude word on it but my mum threw it out" a dozen times over for his band t-shirt day. or "my parents had a crap car in the 80s"



I tend not to bother with him these days, now that I'm not driving home at that time.  Here's another crappy Britpop/punk single you thought you had forgotten about...


----------



## Idaho (Mar 16, 2021)

He does a decent amount of reggae imo. But he's otherwise pretty annoying.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 16, 2021)

I give Lamacq a pass nowadays, because even if that indie landfill isn't exactly your thing, you can't deny his passion for it even after all these years and the way he's supported the live scene all this time. I had a good natter over a pint with him a couple of years back and his absolute love for what he does is still strong.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 16, 2021)

Idaho said:


> He does a decent amount of reggae imo. But he's otherwise pretty annoying.



I don't mind him personality-wise.  He's a bit dull, but, unlike a few other 6M DJs, he rarely makes me want to throw things at my radio.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2021)

I’m surprised he hasn’t disintegrated by now. He always looked like he was on the verge of it, even in the 90s


----------



## spitfire (Mar 17, 2021)

oh noez


----------



## spitfire (Mar 17, 2021)

I didn't call her any names, call her a racist or address her in any way at all.

All I did was quote _her own tweets _on the BBC6 twitter thread.

And she didn't like it clearly. BBC6 have left them up though...


----------



## ska invita (Mar 17, 2021)

Cerv said:


> for those that prefer a single link than thread of twitter replies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"*Jamz Supernova*
Already a familiar voice to 6 Music listeners, having covered for both Mary Anne Hobbs and Chris Hawkins in recent months, Jamz Supernova’s own weekly 6 Music show will be broadcast every Saturday, 1pm-3pm. "

Stumbled across her at a festival and she was briliant - look forward to checking these shows out
Shes from New Cross too  ✊

*also am new to Freak Zone, what a great show


----------



## Cerv (Mar 19, 2021)

Wow. how good was the Kiddy Smile Friday noon guest mix right now?


----------



## spitfire (Mar 19, 2021)

Cerv said:


> Wow. how good was the Kiddy Smile Friday noon guest mix right now?



Yeah, bumped along nicely.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 19, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I give Lamacq a pass nowadays, because even if that indie landfill isn't exactly your thing, you can't deny his passion for it even after all these years and the way he's supported the live scene all this time. I had a good natter over a pint with him a couple of years back and his absolute love for what he does is still strong.


Fair enough, but he just sounds so fucking boring I can't bear to listen to him. Also that jolly nostalgia bollocks Please Sir theme music he always plays as background, ugh!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 19, 2021)

It’s like my love for Westwood. I find a lot of the hip hop he plays on his show fairly boring but there’s no denying his dedication and love for the scene since virtually day 1, so I give him a pass.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 19, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> It’s like my love for Westwood. I find a lot of the hip hop he plays on his show fairly boring but there’s no denying his dedication and love for the scene since virtually day 1, so I give him a pass.



Is Westwood still going?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 19, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Is Westwood still going?



Yeah on Capital Extra Saturdays 7-11pm baby


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 19, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Yeah on Capital Extra Saturdays 7-11pm baby



Thought he'd been tarred as a wrong 'un, but didn't follow the case to the end..


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 19, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Thought he'd been tarred as a wrong 'un, but didn't follow the case to the end..











						Broadcaster Urged To Act Over Claims Tim Westwood Behaved Inappropriately With Fans
					

Exclusive: Global Media has been criticised for inaction over the Capital Xtra presenter, 62.




					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk
				



.



			https://twitter.com/survivingtw?lang=en


----------



## authoridroberts (Mar 19, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Thanks for all this PR1Berske   Really interesting stuff.
> 
> It certainly feels like there's more chat than that. My main grumble with LL is that she plays too much pop though.


Hi I'm gonna jump in here because, like a moany old git, I have been mulling over whether to launch a #shutthefuckup campaign for ages now to get the increasing numbers of 6M Djs to stop talking OVER the music they play, (as it starts and as it ends) And I don't mean as it fades, which is fair enough, but when it still has a good minute to 30 secs left. Lauren Laverne is by far the worse at this, that she even starts talking over a track when there's still lyrics being sung fading it in and out so she can rabbit on. It's so fucking annoying and I just don't understand  - the station is called 6 MUSIC not 6 TALK. My wife thinks it's because they have to play a certain amount of songs an hour and that the DJ cannot stand not to be heard. I just turn them off now, which is sad because I love 6 music and have done for nearly 20 years now. And don't get me started on the bloody news bulletins - fuck the news, if I wanted the news I'd listen to Radio Bore.


----------



## authoridroberts (Mar 19, 2021)

spitfire said:


> If only.
> 
> So Tom's losing his Saturday night show, not Now Playing, I can kind of understand that as I could never really get the point of that show tbh.
> 
> ...


That's shit, Nemone is one of the best and I'm always thankful when she covers Lauren Laverne. A proper DJ playing proper music (and not talking over it (much). Sigh, more bloody Radio 1 type DJs getting shows no doubt. Won't miss Kershaw, though. Just can't listen after the opening and grating "HIYA"


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 21, 2021)

authoridroberts said:


> Hi I'm gonna jump in here because, like a moany old git, I have been mulling over whether to launch a #shutthefuckup campaign for ages now to get the increasing numbers of 6M Djs to stop talking OVER the music they play, (as it starts and as it ends) And I don't mean as it fades, which is fair enough, but when it still has a good minute to 30 secs left. Lauren Laverne is by far the worse at this, that she even starts talking over a track when there's still lyrics being sung fading it in and out so she can rabbit on. It's so fucking annoying and I just don't understand  - the station is called 6 MUSIC not 6 TALK. My wife thinks it's because they have to play a certain amount of songs an hour and that the DJ cannot stand not to be heard. I just turn them off now, which is sad because I love 6 music and have done for nearly 20 years now. And don't get me started on the bloody news bulletins - fuck the news, if I wanted the news I'd listen to Radio Bore.



Afaik, all BBC radio stations have to carry a certain amount of news & current affairs. Besides, news (or just getting the headlines) is important to a lot of people and the bulletins are very short.


----------



## authoridroberts (Mar 22, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Afaik, all BBC radio stations have to carry a certain amount of news & current affairs. Besides, news (or just getting the headlines) is important to a lot of people and the bulletins are very short.


I don't deny that, but it is too much especially in the mornings. I think for a music station a bulletin before each DJ starts their shift is more than enough. Like I said if you want the news there are dedicated stations.


----------



## authoridroberts (Mar 22, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Well that wasn't fun. I mean.....he's a decent fella when he wants to be but that was not a fun hour to analyse.


Just wanna say that your charts are fab. Would you be up for doing one where you analyse how much DJs speak over the records they play? Lauren Laverne is one of the worse at this - just listen to any of her shows and you'll get my meaning, apart from the bit where she goes for her early morning shit and plays two back-to-back. And I don't mean where a record naturally fades out and they start speaking, I mean speaking when it's got a good few minutes left to play.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 22, 2021)

authoridroberts said:


> I don't deny that, but it is too much especially in the mornings. I think for a music station a bulletin before each DJ starts their shift is more than enough. Like I said if you want the news there are dedicated stations.



Fair enough. Being a relative news and music (newsic?) junkie, it suits me but sure, not everyone is.


----------



## nottsgirl (Mar 23, 2021)

There was a great programme the other day, The First Time with Nitin Sawhney. Well worth a catch up if you like him

Also Phoebe Bridgers is their artist in residence and is doing a few shows, although I reckon she might be a bit of a niche taste round here, I like her.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 30, 2021)

We were treated to Lauren Laverne talking to a scientist for 10 minutes this morning about... cuttlefish. No, not a new Hoxton indie band with difficult haircuts. Actual cuttlefish.

Thanks Lauren.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 30, 2021)

Petcha said:


> We were treated to Lauren Laverne talking to a scientist for 10 minutes this morning about... cuttlefish. No, not a new Hoxton indie band with difficult haircuts. Actual cuttlefish.
> 
> Thanks Lauren.



Was that the maths of life thing?  Tbf I don't find it too bad relatively speaking as it can be quite interesting.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 30, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Was that the maths of life thing?  Tbf I don't find it too bad relatively speaking as it can be quite interesting.



Yes, in the grand scheme of things. But if I want to hear things like that on a Tuesday morning I'd tune into Radio 4. While I'm working I like music. Hence I tune in to 6 Music.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2021)

The last three tunes have all involved people talking over songs. Which is usually shit. And it was.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2021)

STOP PLAYING THAT NOVELTY SHIT BAND DRY CLEANING ffs


----------



## ska invita (Mar 31, 2021)

Going by this thread radio 6 sounds like torture


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 1, 2021)

Some kinda pop day innit, and that's not an April Fool.  Ravenscroft in for Hobbs at the mo. I guess she's feeling the effects of her jab..


----------



## Cerv (Apr 1, 2021)

and he's just put on BTS


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 1, 2021)

I can imagine lots of moans from editor today.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 1, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> It’s like my love for Westwood. I find a lot of the hip hop he plays on his show fairly boring but there’s no denying his dedication and love for the scene since virtually day 1, so I give him a pass.


Youre giving him a pass for a _whole_ lot more.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 1, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Going by this thread radio 6 sounds like torture



It’s not even the best station for music. Why are they doing it to themselves?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 1, 2021)

Favelado said:


> It’s not even the best station for music. Why are they doing it to themselves?



Depends on the show, doesn't it?  I've started listening to WWFM and Don't Assume too, but they're also impossible to listen to all the time without hitting long stretches that you're not into.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 1, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I can imagine lots of moans from editor today.



It's not doing much for me tbh.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I can imagine lots of moans from editor today.


Not listening!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 1, 2021)

They are deffo taking it a bit too far.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 1, 2021)

Flip between Radio 2 and one of those commercial stations that plays the same 10 songs on repeat for similar results.


----------



## starfish (Apr 1, 2021)

Well im dancing round my home office.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 1, 2021)

starfish said:


> Well im dancing round my home office.



We'll have less of that positive attitude around here if you don't mind.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 1, 2021)

I've fucked it off for a podcast. Some were tunes but some not so much...


----------



## Petcha (Apr 1, 2021)

Backstreet boys on now. I'm secretly enjoying today a lot.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 1, 2021)

I come from a land downunder now. What a fucking tune.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 1, 2021)

Honestly this is the greatest day on 6 Music ever.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 1, 2021)

colacubes said:


> Honestly this is the greatest day on 6 Music ever.



It was. And then Keaveny turns up.


----------



## starfish (Apr 1, 2021)

colacubes said:


> Honestly this is the greatest day on 6 Music ever.


Thats a bit of a stretch but its certainly been fun


----------



## Petcha (Apr 1, 2021)

i've had to turn it off. the contrast between ravenscroft and keaveny is so fucking massive. it was fun with tom. now it's awful. god he's a dick.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 1, 2021)

colacubes said:


> Honestly this is the greatest day on 6 Music ever.



I concur


----------



## spitfire (Apr 1, 2021)

I like pop music but just no.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 1, 2021)

Not even Automatic.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 1, 2021)

Favelado said:


> Not even Automatic.


Yes we can can is their best


----------



## Favelado (Apr 1, 2021)

But I didn't have the 7 inch of that.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 1, 2021)

My friend was in a huff on FB about this & my partner switched off but I’m going upstairs for a listen whilst I potter.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 1, 2021)

I think this even this has been stolen from the Breakfast Show on NTS where they have the very occasional 'dad bangers' morning.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 1, 2021)

moonsi til said:


> My friend was in a huff on FB about this & my partner switched off but I’m going upstairs for a listen whilst I potter.View attachment 261275



Who needs to 'admit' pop is great? It's about three times more radical than fucking indie, which is surely the most conservative of all genres. Which type of music pushed sonic boundaries more in the past twenty years - pop or indie? It's got to be pop.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 1, 2021)

Today has been brilliant, if only due to all the moaning indie dullards on Twitter etc


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 1, 2021)

moonsi til said:


> My friend was in a huff on FB about this & my partner switched off but I’m going upstairs for a listen whilst I potter.View attachment 261275


I don’t understand - it’s a pop station


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 1, 2021)

Favelado said:


> Who needs to 'admit' pop is great? It's about three times more radical than fucking indie, which is surely the most conservative of all genres. Which type of music pushed sonic boundaries more in the past twenty years - pop or indie? It's got to be pop.


Indie is a subset of pop


----------



## Me76 (Apr 1, 2021)

It really helped me get energised this morning. 

Then I had a load of meetings and the afternoon wasn't so great.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 1, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Indie is a subset of pop


You could argue that it is or it isn’t and make a decent case either way.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 1, 2021)

I didn't listen to 6 as much as i do on a normal day as I wanted to get the fuck out of dodge (work) and drink some beer in the sun.

But it was 50% shite and 50% bangers and the shite was annoying shite.

I genuinely do love lots of pop music but this did not work for me.

Same as their rave day when Keaveny just spins loads of bubble gum Positiva shite for 4 hours.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 1, 2021)

Favelado said:


> Who needs to 'admit' pop is great? It's about three times more radical than fucking indie, which is surely the most conservative of all genres. Which type of music pushed sonic boundaries more in the past twenty years - pop or indie? It's got to be pop.



It's been a long time since 6 Music could be considered an 'indie' station just.

Actually, most pop music has been driven by developments in dance/electronic music.


----------



## Cerv (Apr 1, 2021)

Petcha said:


> i've had to turn it off. the contrast between ravenscroft and keaveny is so fucking massive. it was fun with tom. now it's awful. god he's a dick.





spitfire said:


> I didn't listen to 6 as much as i do on a normal day as I wanted to get the fuck out of dodge (work) and drink some beer in the sun.
> 
> But it was 50% shite and 50% bangers and the shite was annoying shite.
> 
> ...


day's like these really show up that Keaveny's just a comedian / presenter.
Ravenscroft on the other hand has a knowledge and passion for music that shines through everything he does. it'll be a sad day if the station ever lose him.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 1, 2021)

Cerv said:


> day's like these really show up that Keaveny's just a comedian / presenter.
> Ravenscroft on the other hand has a knowledge and passion for music that shines through everything he does. it'll be a sad day if the station ever lose him.



Yeah that's fair. I don't mind Keaveny but I guess he's usually carried by the playlist as you say. Good point.

He gave me one of the funniest moments I ever heard on radio. I just need to remember the song he used for it and I'll share. Proper belly laugh/tears.


----------



## Mattym (Apr 1, 2021)

Cerv said:


> Ravenscroft on the other hand has a knowledge and passion for music that shines through everything he does. it'll be a sad day if the station ever lose him.



Don't even/ever want to think about that.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 1, 2021)

Heard the trail for Kershaw's new show today, may be me projecting but there was a background note of bitterness there. Gritted teeth.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2021)

I've  fucking loved it today. They played Divine... Divine!!


----------



## spitfire (Apr 1, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've  fucking loved it today. They played Divine... Divine!!



That was a highlight.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 3, 2021)

Early Saturday afternoon was MUCH better with Jamz Supernova instead of Liz Kershaw.


----------



## alex_ (Apr 3, 2021)

PursuedByBears said:


> Early Saturday afternoon was MUCH better with Jamz Supernova instead of Liz Kershaw.



blessed Madonna at 2100 too


----------



## Mattym (Apr 3, 2021)

PursuedByBears said:


> Early Saturday afternoon was MUCH better with Jamz Supernova instead of Liz Kershaw.



Really enjoyed it.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 3, 2021)

alex_ said:


> blessed Madonna at 2100 too


Looking forward to this. I was a regular listener when she was on Rinse.


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 3, 2021)

6Music going Heart FM turned out better than they'd assumed, I think. Bet they revisit it again, perhaps through a more "characteristic" lens.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 8, 2021)

Whitney Houston into 80's hardcore.

Can't argue with that!


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 8, 2021)

This is a lot better than that pop shite one last week


----------



## Cerv (Apr 9, 2021)

God Save The Queen (not the Sex Pistols) on 6 Music. I’d rather have even Keaveny’s terrible pop music day selections than this


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 9, 2021)

Cerv said:


> God Save The Queen (not the Sex Pistols) on 6 Music. I’d rather have even Keaveny’s terrible pop music day selections than this


I know I grumble about R6, but I do rely on it for background music whilst wfh. I’ve had to turn it off.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 9, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> I know I grumble about R6, but I do rely on it for background music whilst wfh. I’ve had to turn it off.



Indeed.  There are enough BBC news stations.  No need for them to force it down out throat.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 9, 2021)

Fucking hell, how long are they going to drag this out? i'd like to see how Keaveney copes with this.


----------



## keybored (Apr 9, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Fucking hell, how long are they going to drag this out? i'd like to see how Keaveney copes with this.


Yeah I thought someone had tuned my radio to R4 for a prank. Nope, turns out all music is banned so some rentagobs can ramble on about that dead guy.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 9, 2021)

Fucking hell. I've tuned in once every 15 mins or so to see if there's any actual music but no. They've gone from magic fm to daily mail fm in the space of a week.

at least have a theme show on or something.

edit: actually suggestions for that please. ive got Keaveny in my pocket.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Fucking hell. I've tuned in once every 15 mins or so to see if there's any actual music but no. They've gone from magic fm to daily mail fm in the space of a week.
> 
> at least have a theme show on or something.
> 
> edit: actually suggestions for that please. ive got Keaveny in my pocket.



If he starts his show with the Sid James laugh I will also die.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 9, 2021)

He's got to be on in a few minutes. I can't wait for this. I'm actually going to stay tuned in to see how handles this particular hospital pass.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2021)

SHUT THE FUCK UP AND PLAY SOME FUCKING MUSIC


----------



## Petcha (Apr 9, 2021)

Oh I see. they've actually completely cancelled all 6music for the entire day.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Oh I see. they've actually completely cancelled all 6music for the entire day.



Oh fuck really?

now I'm sad.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 9, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Oh fuck really?
> 
> now I'm sad.



Yep, across the entire BBC network apparently


----------



## Mogden (Apr 9, 2021)

Fuck me.  What will it be like when Liz goes.  I've just turned the radio off. Nothing like celebrating a racist womaniser to keep up lockdown morale


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 9, 2021)

One old fella died ffs.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## killer b (Apr 9, 2021)

The BBC is not your friend, they're the national broadcaster - what were you expecting?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> The BBC is not your friend, they're the national broadcaster - what were you expecting?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Oh I see. they've actually completely cancelled all 6music for the entire day.



Is this the cancel culture they speak of?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 9, 2021)

Mogden said:


> Fuck me.  What will it be like when Liz goes.  I've just turned the radio off. Nothing like celebrating a racist womaniser to keep up lockdown morale



Liz the Queen or Liz Kershaw?


----------



## Me76 (Apr 9, 2021)

I find it very rude for everyone to assume we give a shit!


----------



## starfish (Apr 9, 2021)

They're doing it to punish us.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> The BBC is not your friend, they're the national broadcaster - what were you expecting?


Nanny state. No personal responsibility.


----------



## Mogden (Apr 9, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Liz the Queen or Liz Kershaw?


Either! They'll both raise a cheer when they go.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 9, 2021)

6 Music has at least returned to music but I'm detecting a sort of maudlin theme.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 9, 2021)

Guessing there's no Ravers tonight.  Fuck's sake.


----------



## Cerv (Apr 9, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Guessing there's no Ravers tonight.  Fuck's sake.


his regular Friday night is pre-recorded still. hopefully they'll stick it out midweek and not just bin the whole episode


----------



## Mattym (Apr 9, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Guessing there's no Ravers tonight.  Fuck's sake.



Ambient Focus is on- whatever that is. I'm thinking back to that Bowie weekend a while back- 72 hours. You can guess which way this will go.


----------



## MBV (Apr 10, 2021)

Listening now - seems very subdued.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 10, 2021)

Arrangements for Phil's death were named Operation Forth Bridge which involved the beeb clearing their schedules (including Masterchef). Operation London Bridge is lizzie's codename and fucking hell I don't want to be in the country for that.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 10, 2021)

Playing music but no banter    and gentle music


----------



## marty21 (Apr 10, 2021)

dfm said:


> Listening now - seems very subdued.


Very subdued


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 10, 2021)

Play some fucking techno


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 10, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Play some fucking techno


Some roots reggae, just for Phil.


----------



## Mogden (Apr 10, 2021)

Tried Radcliffe and Maconie this morning. Nope.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 10, 2021)

Mogden said:


> Tried Radcliffe and Maconie this morning. Nope.



dirge, although probably the only time you’ll get some spiritualized played

a full Spacemen 3 album would do the job and cover the sorrowful requirements of the BBC


----------



## Petcha (Apr 10, 2021)

While I'm quite enjoying the depressing theme we've got going on (just going through a break-up), it's also kind of destroying some of my favourite songs. I love maudlin Longpigs and Bloc Party tunes. But not in honour of a racist old parasite thanks.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 10, 2021)

Mogden said:


> Tried Radcliffe and Maconie this morning. Nope.


Yep, had to turn off , subdued music and Radcliffe telling me the Duke had died after every fucking song


----------



## marty21 (Apr 10, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Some roots reggae, just for Phil.


Phil loved death metal , play some


----------



## bmd (Apr 10, 2021)

Me76 said:


> I find it very rude for everyone to assume we give a shit!



Innit! Fucking Theresa May waffling on about the nation mourning him! Like fuck I am! Really winds me up.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 10, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Yep, had to turn off , subdued music and Radcliffe telling me the Duke had died after every fucking song



Theyre actually not talking too much. Which is a quite nice silver lining to the devastating news of yesterday.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 10, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Play some fucking techno



It's a case of BYO.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 10, 2021)

Ah fuck it. I'm turning it off. Off to the newsagent, that's my saturday sorted.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 10, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> the only time you’ll get some spiritualized played


Really - I get the feeling I'm never more than a couple of days away from Spiritualized on 6. They're like the acceptable Oasis.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 10, 2021)

This fucking maudlin old shite is getting right on my tit though. It was sort of alright for a wake and bake but I've finished my coffee and need to get off my arse.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 10, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> This fucking maudlin old shite is getting right on my tit though. It was sort of alright for a wake and bake but I've finished my coffee and need to get off my arse.



Dont worry, there's only 7 days of national mourning left


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 10, 2021)

marty21 said:


> died after every fucking song


I’ve worked with cover bands this happened to.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 10, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Ah fuck it. I'm turning it off. Off to the newsagent, that's my saturday sorted.



I saw this mentioned on the main thread. Thought they were joking. 144 pages. How?


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 10, 2021)

spitfire, don't get me wrong, I love Spiritualized as much as the next person who's sat mashed in stranger's rooms at stupid o clock in the morning for the entire 90s. Pierce does get a bit over venerated though.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 10, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> spitfire, don't get me wrong, I love Spiritualized as much as the next person who's sat mashed in stranger's rooms at stupid o clock in the morning for the entire 90s. Pierce does get a bit over venerated though.



OK, we can be friends again.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 10, 2021)

They're actually playing Cat Power's 'The Greatest' at the moment. No more.


----------



## killer b (Apr 10, 2021)

Mrs B is pleased with the downbeat turn R6 has taken today, and is hoping for more royal deaths in the near future


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 10, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Ah fuck it. I'm turning it off. Off to the newsagent, that's my saturday sorted.



Now imagine you're a flag shagger.  Proper porn, 144 pages of it.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 10, 2021)

killer b said:


> Mrs B is pleased with the downbeat turn R6 has taken today, and is hoping for more royal deaths in the near future


I'm 50% in favour.


----------



## authoridroberts (Apr 10, 2021)

Can't do it, absolute torture to hear after every bloody track the same dour announcement and I've checked the schedules and it seems to be all weekend so far. Brother sent me this link from Radio 1 - now that's a classy way to behave to the news.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 10, 2021)

I lasted 10 minutes and Maconie's doomy reminders of the People's Prince's death did for me. Music was about right for my head tbf.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 10, 2021)

authoridroberts said:


> Can't do it, absolute torture to hear after every bloody track the same dour announcement and I've checked the schedules and it seems to be all weekend so far. Brother sent me this link from Radio 1 - now that's a classy way to behave to the news.




That's the best thing I've heard all week. I'm switching.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 10, 2021)

Mi-Soul grooving along nicely.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 10, 2021)

I am avoiding 6 totally this weekend, and sticking with Radio Caroline's usual mix of new & classic album tracks, and no mention Phil the Greek whatsoever, well certainly not in the last 5 hours since I put it on, an oasis of calm amongst the madness.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 10, 2021)

There're putting me off Zero 7.
If it's fit for the parasite mourning playlist...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 10, 2021)

Jamz seems to be kicking it up a bit.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 10, 2021)

Poor old Craig got bumped then. 

too happy. Not befitting the national mood.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2021)

Still the same this morning ffs , is this going to go on til he is in the ground?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 11, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Still the same this morning ffs , is this going to go on til he is in the ground?



Just wait until Lauren Laverne's over-emoting features next week.  Gonna be unbearable.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 11, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I saw this mentioned on the main thread. Thought they were joking. 144 pages. How?



i presume they havebeen prepping obits for royalty deaths for decades, it must just build up


----------



## authoridroberts (Apr 11, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Still the same this morning ffs , is this going to go on til he is in the ground?


I know, but interestingly even though the schedule's changed again for today, they do seem to be doing their "normal" shows, except there were no "The Chain" callers this morning - you can imagine the nervousness of the BBC letting a member of the public possibly vent their spleen live about the fucking ridiculous mourning going on and on and on and why the hell were 6music listeners being treated as if they were radio 4 listeners? Talk about not knowing your audience demographics. Gideon's show was actually good last night with no mention of the Death of a Right Royal Racist mentioned once that I heard.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2021)

90’s day


----------



## authoridroberts (Apr 15, 2021)

Bangin' tunes (mostly) today!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 15, 2021)

On a jungle tip now, lovin it


----------



## authoridroberts (Apr 15, 2021)

Apparently Nemone had a wicked D&B mix earlier - have to listen back when it all goes Pete Tong later!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2021)

It’s been great all day so far. The decade from your teens is always going to be the one, isn’t it?


----------



## authoridroberts (Apr 15, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It’s been great all day so far. The decade from your teens is always going to be the one, isn’t it?


Yes it has, bar the odd track - I can leave Janet Jackson at WHSmith's thanks - but the 90s was my 20s the age I think when you start spreading your wings and expanding your tastes a little more. My teens in the 80s was a bit more blinkered - if it wasn't played by John Peel or Annie Nightingale or on C4's The Chart Show, the Indie episode, then it wasn't any good.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 15, 2021)

authoridroberts said:


> Yes it has, bar the odd track - I can leave Janet Jackson at WHSmith's thanks - but the 90s was my 20s the age I think when you start spreading your wings and expanding your tastes a little more. My teens in the 80s was a bit more blinkered - if it wasn't played by John Peel or Annie Nightingale or on C4's The Chart Show, the Indie episode, then it wasn't any good.



Same here, moved to London in 1990 aged 19. That was the decade that was.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 15, 2021)

Absolutely cackling at this Mel c mix. It’s ace.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Absolutely cackling at this Mel c mix. It’s ace.


She was a guest DJ at an event I did the PA for a couple of years ago. Surprised us all when she turned up and actually did mix tunes together properly, rather than having a pre done CD like a lot of the celeb DJ’s do...


----------



## killer b (Apr 15, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The decade from your teens is always going to be the one, isn’t it?


Absolutely not, I was into some total shite as a teen.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> Absolutely not, I was into some total shite as a teen.


Which is exactly how it should be. See also fashion, haircuts, political outlook and general life choices.


----------



## killer b (Apr 15, 2021)

Sure, but that's also why your teen decade shouldn't be 'the one'. Pretty much all of the stuff from my teenage decade that I like now was stuff I was indifferent to / had no knowledge of whatsoever at the time.


----------



## killer b (Apr 15, 2021)

speaking of which, where's the teen ugly mug thread? I've got a total banger right here for it...


----------



## spitfire (Apr 15, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> She was a guest DJ at an event I did the PA for a couple of years ago. Surprised us all when she turned up and actually did mix tunes together properly, rather than having a pre done CD like a lot of the celeb DJ’s do...



Proper laughing out loud at the Spice Girls/Aphex Twin mega mix. Amazing stuff.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Proper laughing out loud at the Spice Girls/Aphex Twin mega mix. Amazing stuff.


I actually cheered out loud at that bit. Genius.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> Sure, but that's also why your teen decade shouldn't be 'the one'. Pretty much all of the stuff from my teenage decade that I like now was stuff I was indifferent to / had no knowledge of whatsoever at the time.


Loads of people get stuck there and never move on.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 15, 2021)

Urgh BBC6 it’s moving slowly from heartFM to pirateFM fucking radio 

It’s final destination....hospital radio?


----------



## killer b (Apr 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Loads of people get stuck there and never move on.


I know - I hate them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> I know - I hate them.


Aye, I loved Nirvana and hardcore punk then but wouldn’t dream of listening to it now


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 15, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Urgh BBC6 it’s moving slowly from heartFM to pirateFM fucking radio
> 
> It’s final destination....hospital radio?


Actually listened to Pirate Fm over New Year. Heard all the songs twice and that was enough.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 15, 2021)

Nice to hear Peel from beyond the grave. His show (when the reception was decent) got us through the 80s and 90s. Him and Dave Fanning.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 16, 2021)

This lunchtime mix from Ela Minus is great, I’ve got the concert hall at work to myself so it’s nice and loud on the PA


----------



## spitfire (Apr 16, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> This lunchtime mix from Ela Minus is great, I’ve got the concert hall at work to myself so it’s nice and loud on the PA



Ah man I miss that part of the job. Last one I was on was a full B&W cinema rig (their big stuff), It had 6 subs. Testing was fun!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 16, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Ah man I miss that part of the job. Last one I was on was a full B&W cinema rig (their big stuff), It had 6 subs. Testing was fun!


Got my first outdoor setup in a long time coming up on Wednesday at an athletics track. 4 ground stacks of L’Acoustics Kara. It’s only there for speech and atmosphere tunes but would be rude not to fully test it beforehand


----------



## Petcha (Apr 18, 2021)

Is Tom Ravenscroft the best DJ on 6?

Yes, yes he is. No nonsense. Just a love of music, delivered in a beautiful deadpan way.


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## spitfire (Apr 18, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>




urgh. Glad I'm watching the F1.


----------



## killer b (Apr 19, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Is Tom Ravenscroft the best DJ on 6?
> 
> Yes, yes he is. No nonsense. Just a love of music, delivered in a beautiful deadpan way.


ha, I was just coming here to say this. R6 mostly leaves me cold, AND I hate nepotism, but I've caught Ravenscroft a few times recently and I always find myself noting down artists for purchase. Doesn't happen with anyone else on there.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2021)

She's banging on about AI again.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 19, 2021)

editor said:


> She's banging on about AI again.



I mean, its not the worst, is it?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 19, 2021)

AI?  Too many weekend shows to catch up on to listen live.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 19, 2021)

killer b said:


> ha, I was just coming here to say this. R6 mostly leaves me cold, AND I hate nepotism, but I've caught Ravenscroft a few times recently and I always find myself noting down artists for purchase. Doesn't happen with anyone else on there.



I've never even heard him namedrop his old man. Imagine if Keaveny's dad was a national musical treasure. I'm fairly sure it would come up at least twice a show.


----------



## killer b (Apr 19, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I've never even heard him namedrop his old man. Imagine if Keaveny's dad was a national musical treasure. I'm fairly sure it would come up at least twice a show.


I wouldn't know - I've not listened to Keaveny enough to have any impression of him at all.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> I mean, its not the worst, is it?


I've turned it off.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I've never even heard him namedrop his old man. Imagine if Keaveny's dad was a national musical treasure. I'm fairly sure it would come up at least twice a show.



He's done it in a roundabout way a couple of times, mentioned "going through my dad's records and finding this..." but he certainly doesn't wave it around. He's got excellent taste in music, definitely bought a few tunes after he's played them just like killer b, I bought a whole Yabby You & King Tubby album of the back of one track he played.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 19, 2021)

spitfire said:


> He's done it in a roundabout way a couple of times, mentioned "going through my dad's records and finding this..." but he certainly doesn't wave it around. He's got excellent taste in music, definitely bought a few tunes after he's played them just like killer b, I bought a whole Yabby You & King Tubby album of the back of one track he played.



I believe this is a small section of what he has to work with, lucky boy


----------



## Cerv (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm sure I was listening to Tom for at least a year before I realised he was his dad's son.
not like I didn't know the name, I've John's autobiography on a shelf and new his "real" surname.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 25, 2021)

Just caught the last 2 minutes of Kershaw's show with Gary Numan (is he still a tory?), sounds like she recorded her bit under the stairs. If the budget allocated to her show is any indication of her trajectory then she'll not be around much longer. Must be some contractual obligation to keep her on I reckon.


----------



## paolo (Apr 25, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Urgh BBC6 it’s moving slowly from heartFM to pirateFM fucking radio
> 
> It’s final destination....hospital radio?



Which 6 Music show is like Heart FM?


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 25, 2021)

whose funny? i'd like more funny stuff ot listen to at the mo


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 25, 2021)

paolo said:


> Which 6 Music show is like Heart FM?



80s day
90s day
00s day 

that should just about cover it


----------



## paolo (Apr 25, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> 80s day
> 90s day
> 00s day
> 
> that should just about cover it



So not the station generally. OK, clear now.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 29, 2021)

Is there ever a time when Mary Anne Hobbs isn't playing Nils Frahm?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 29, 2021)

90s hardcore on 2010's day, I must have missed an intro.

Love this though. Favourite hardcore.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Is there ever a time when Mary Anne Hobbs isn't playing Nils Frahm?


Ugh he’s the Kenny G of the piano


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 29, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Ugh he’s the Kenny G of the piano



Nah.  I've seen him live and he was excellent - even played a stretch of bangin techno.


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 29, 2021)

There was a time that I could only hear the name Michael Kiwanuka in Lauren Laverne's voice she played him that often.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 30, 2021)

Kershaw Watch Day 732

Latest trailer for Legends in her own lunchtime says she is "rounding them" off with Alice Cooper.

Is it curtains for Kershaw, have the contractual obligations been fulfilled? Will she see a dazzling new career as cheeky northern music correspondent for GB News?

Stay tuned and find out.


----------



## MBV (Apr 30, 2021)

It has just become too mainstream for me...



> Iggy has a focus on Queer Vegan Punk from the Faroe Islands this week


----------



## belboid (Apr 30, 2021)

dfm said:


> It has just become too mainstream for me...


aah, that'll be Unnar and Fríði


----------



## Mattym (Apr 30, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Nah.  I've seen him live and he was excellent - even played a stretch of bangin techno.



This- he is wicked live.


----------



## savoloysam (May 3, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Is there ever a time when Mary Anne Hobbs isn't playing Nils Frahm?



Is there ever a time when Steve Lamaq isn't playing Blur?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 3, 2021)

savoloysam said:


> Is there ever a time when Steve Lamaq isn't playing Blur?



Better Blur than Shed Seven...


----------



## killer b (May 3, 2021)

I'm sure plenty of people reckon Kenny G is wicked live too.


----------



## Petcha (May 4, 2021)

They've actually managed to find someone even more fucking irritating than Keaveny, to fill in for Keaveny. Some twat called Huw Stephens... my god. Bring back Shaun please.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 4, 2021)

Petcha said:


> They've actually managed to find someone even more fucking irritating than Keaveny, to fill in for Keaveny. Some twat called Huw Stephens... my god. Bring back Shaun please.



Never heard of Huw before?  He's a port from radio 1.  Fairly inoffensive.


----------



## Petcha (May 4, 2021)

He's talking all over the songs. Is that a Radio 1 thing?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 4, 2021)

Petcha said:


> He's talking all over the songs. Is that a Radio 1 thing?



No idea.  I only listen to that slot now if I know Tom Ravenscroft is sitting in.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 4, 2021)

Petcha said:


> They've actually managed to find someone even more fucking irritating than Keaveny, to fill in for Keaveny. Some twat called Huw Stephens... my god. Bring back Shaun please.



Huw can be really good.....on Radio Cymru, where he hosted a strand called C2, a sort of self-contained 6Music for Welsh-language indie, rap, etc. He was adopted by Radio 1 for their own self-contained indie and alt sections, presumably to tick whatever box they have to tick. 

I like him a lot, though his boundless English-language enthusiasm for talking needs to be rowed back a bit. I can see him as 6's replacement for Lamacq, they both inhabit the same sort of space, and if 6 was a touch more willing to play Welsh-language stuff they would have a good inter-connectivity between themselves, BBC Introducing, and Radio Cymru's current local music programmes.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 5, 2021)

Mary Ann, please, stop this.


----------



## ddraig (May 5, 2021)

Don't be slagging Huw! He is sound IRL, done a lot for Welsh music and buys tunes (sold him a few)


----------



## editor (May 5, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Mary Ann, please, stop this.


She is AWFUL. I heard her play some fucking hideous cod-DnB remix of 'Hey Ya' that sounded like some kid's first effort using PC mixing software from 15 years ago.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2021)

By Christ, what is this ultra bland Radio 2 drivel? 

*turns off again


----------



## PR1Berske (May 5, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Don't be slagging Huw! He is sound IRL, done a lot for Welsh music and buys tunes (sold him a few)


I liked his wide eyed enthusiasm in the first episode of the Welsh Art programme on BBC Four.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> I liked his wide eyed enthusiasm in the first episode of the Welsh Art programme on BBC Four.


He was good in that.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 5, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Mary Ann, please, stop this.



What was she doing?


----------



## ddraig (May 5, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> I liked his wide eyed enthusiasm in the first episode of the Welsh Art programme on BBC Four.


His road trip film Anorac is great too


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2021)

Why do you wallies listen that a radio station you seem to mostly hate? There are other better ways to consume music


----------



## PR1Berske (May 5, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> What was she doing?


Improvised "music concrète" or whatever its called.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Why do you wallies listen that a radio station you seem to mostly hate? There are other better ways to consume music


Force of habit/I prefer live radio/sometimes it's good/it has no ads.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2021)

editor said:


> Force of habit/I prefer live radio/sometimes it's good/it has no ads.


It’s very passive. I guess it’s the same as people having the telly on without watching anything specific?


----------



## Riklet (May 5, 2021)

Ive not listened to it for months and i actually miss Shaun Keavneys babble.

Never would have imagined


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 5, 2021)

Not exactly 6 Music connected, more radio 1 back in the day connected, but really enjoying re-discovering Chris Coco at the moment.  If you get bored of 6 Music, go listen to his Melodica shows on Mixcloud.


----------



## Petcha (May 5, 2021)

Lamacq currently playing Blue Lines in its entirety with the odd interview in between. What a fucking record.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 6, 2021)

Lamacq has just mentored Frank Turner, if you had that on your bingo card.


----------



## Petcha (May 13, 2021)

I've given up now. I can't take it anymore. As soon as I hear Keaveny's voice I have to switch off and 6 times out of ten when I turn it back on there's decent music playing. The other 4 he's hilariously talking away over a perfectly good song.

Can someone recommend me something with none of this bullshit? Yes, I have spotify, but the reason I listen to 6 is to be surprised by new music and old shit I might not have heard in ages rather than relying on my own brain for this.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I've given up now. I can't take it anymore. As soon as I hear Keaveny's voice I have to switch off and 6 times out of ten when I turn it back on there's decent music playing. The other 4 he's hilariously talking away over a perfectly good song.
> 
> Can someone recommend me something with none of this bullshit? Yes, I have spotify, but the reason I listen to 6 is to be surprised by new music and old shit I might not have heard in ages rather than relying on my own brain for this.


CDs/vinyl/mp3s


----------



## Petcha (May 13, 2021)

Yeah, I meant more like a radio station. Where I don't have to choose. 6 is fine when it plays music.


----------



## killer b (May 13, 2021)

I listen to shows on NTS from time to time, they seem to be pretty good.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2021)

People these days are so passive and lazy. Get yourself some gumption and take responsibility for your own entertainment!


----------



## killer b (May 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> People these days are so passive and lazy. Get yourself some gumption and take responsibility for your own entertainment!


don't be silly, a good radio show is a wonderful thing.


----------



## danski (May 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> People these days are so passive and lazy. Get yourself some gumption and take responsibility for your own entertainment!


Some people are too busy to be umming and ahhing every hour or so wondering what to put on next.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 13, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I've given up now. I can't take it anymore. As soon as I hear Keaveny's voice I have to switch off and 6 times out of ten when I turn it back on there's decent music playing. The other 4 he's hilariously talking away over a perfectly good song.
> 
> Can someone recommend me something with none of this bullshit? Yes, I have spotify, but the reason I listen to 6 is to be surprised by new music and old shit I might not have heard in ages rather than relying on my own brain for this.


Spotify Discover Music playlist, Release Radar playlist, artist radio playlists are all good for new-to-you music.


----------



## spitfire (May 13, 2021)

Schedule - Soho Radio can be good.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 13, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I have spotify, but the reason I listen to 6 is to be surprised by new music and old shit I might not have heard in ages rather than relying on my own brain for this.


Spotify is brilliant for this.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 13, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Spotify is brilliant for this.



It just suggests the same bands to me over and over. I'm probably doing something wrong


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2021)

killer b said:


> don't be silly, a good radio show is a wonderful thing.


Only when they don’t talk


----------



## krtek a houby (May 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Ugh he’s the Kenny G of the piano



Looking forward to hearing Kenny G, in that case


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 13, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> It just suggests the same bands to me over and over. I'm probably doing something wrong


Do you like/follow songs and artists on there?


----------



## killer b (May 13, 2021)

I'd rather have a DJ who knows their onions tell me about new releases than whatever spotify's opaque algorithms have decided / been paid to decide I might like.


----------



## Petcha (May 13, 2021)

During the day it's largely based on the playlists. Mogwai were quite pleased last week on their facebook:







But even then, the people selecting those have much better taste than me


----------



## killer b (May 13, 2021)

oh, I know. I wouldn't listen to Radio 6 in the day, it's terrible.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 13, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Do you like/follow songs and artists on there?



I mark some as favourites


----------



## spitfire (May 15, 2021)

Kershaw Watch Day 7,321.5

She's gone till September.

Rejoice.


----------



## spitfire (May 15, 2021)

And Jamz, the face of modern Britain, absolutely smashing her weekly mix again. All is well.


----------



## moonsi til (May 15, 2021)

Yep absolutely loving Jamz , she played a track I need to ID -was played around 14.52 & had African beat & very hypnotic.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 15, 2021)

moonsi til said:


> Yep absolutely loving Jamz , she played a track I need to ID -was played around 14.52 & had African beat & very hypnotic.


All the tracklists are published on their website


----------



## Mattym (May 15, 2021)

moonsi til said:


> Yep absolutely loving Jamz , she played a track I need to ID -was played around 14.52 & had African beat & very hypnotic.



She played a really good dub techno/electronic track today which I must find.


----------



## Mattym (May 15, 2021)

moonsi til said:


> Yep absolutely loving Jamz , she played a track I need to ID -was played around 14.52 & had African beat & very hypnotic.











						Jamz Supernova on 6 - With Shabaka Hutchings - BBC Sounds
					

With Sons of Kemet Jazz saxophonist Shabaka Hutchings




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## moonsi til (May 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> All the tracklists are published on their website




Yea -that’s why I clocked the time.


----------



## Maggot (May 15, 2021)

I don't know who the Blessed Madonna is, but she's playing some brilliant tunes tonight. 

I usually switch off after Craig Charles, but glad I didn't tonight.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 15, 2021)

Maggot said:


> I don't know who the Blessed Madonna is, but she's playing some brilliant tunes tonight.
> 
> I usually switch off after Craig Charles, but glad I didn't tonight.



Quite a famous club DJ, used to be called the Black Madonna.

I usually switch off before Craig Charles.


----------



## Maggot (May 15, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I usually switch off before Craig Charles.


You're missing some great tunes.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 15, 2021)

Maggot said:


> You're missing some great tunes.



Just not a fan of Craig Charles personality wise.  I don't mind the sort of music he plays, but I prefer it in small doses.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2021)

moonsi til said:


> Yea -that’s why I clocked the time.


What tune was it?


----------



## moonsi til (May 16, 2021)

It was a amapiano mix but the tune I had to ID was 'John Vuli Gate' by Mapara A Jazz.


----------



## stockwelljonny (May 16, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Yeah, I meant more like a radio station. Where I don't have to choose. 6 is fine when it plays music.


Worldwide fm


----------



## spitfire (May 16, 2021)

Credit where it’s due, Lamey is playing some decent stuff today. Her delivery still grates though.

Had a guy called Jonny from Trunk records in who was very entertaining. Interesting label too.





__





						trunkrecords
					





					www.trunkrecords.com


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Credit where it’s due, Lamey is playing some decent stuff today. Her delivery still grates though.
> 
> Had a guy called Jonny from Trunk records in who was very entertaining. Interesting label too.
> 
> ...


Johnny Trunk is a don - rereleasing The Wickerman OST and getting a Cary Grant impersonator to read out fanmail sent to his sister in the 80s when she was a glamour model are just two of his achievements


----------



## butchersapron (May 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> I'd rather have a DJ who knows their onions tell me about new releases than whatever spotify's opaque algorithms have decided / been paid to decide I might like.


This week i've got Jackie Leven and found out an old fav was an inferior cover and because of that have found flip loads of stuff. Proper onions.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2021)

FFS it's that babbling fucking self-promoting psychotherapist fuckwit on again telling me to connect my feet to the earth or whatever pointless hippy shit it is she comes out with.


----------



## Petcha (May 17, 2021)

Youv'e been warned people... im off to the pub



> NEXT: 13:00 – 16:00
> 
> Shaun Keaveny
> 
> Ep 560 - It's a Hugging special today!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 17, 2021)

Tom Ravenscroft sitting in for Lamacq. 👍👍


----------



## editor (May 21, 2021)

*turns on

*hears the unfunny cunt actually singing along to a happy birthday soundtrack

*turns off


----------



## Petcha (May 21, 2021)

I last a few seconds if I hear his voice before having to switch it off. Unfortunately, he speaks between virtually every song, unlike the others who will let 2-3 songs go by before interrupting it with their hilarious bullshit. So you can't even get a little bit of peace. They probably rack up the same amount of actual speaking time but I wish he would wedge it into a solid block.

Ravenscroft on soon though.


----------



## Me76 (May 21, 2021)

Wrong thread


----------



## Mogden (May 27, 2021)

WTF is going on with this Annie Mac has a new name thing? And Lauren interviewing her without the weird wispy voice. I thought the BBC were ad free?


----------



## editor (May 27, 2021)

"_I feel like I've been waiting my whole life for an album like this_" she fawns all over black midi (who are great).


----------



## Petcha (May 27, 2021)

Mogden said:


> WTF is going on with this Annie Mac has a new name thing? And Lauren interviewing her without the weird wispy voice. I thought the BBC were ad free?



Lauren used to do 'App of the week' or something so I think 6 can bend rules on advertising a bit


----------



## butchersapron (May 27, 2021)

She used to bloody do a lovely capitalist entrepreneur of the week. How handy for an entrepreneur also  running a lovely entrepreneur business at the same time.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2021)

Mary Anne Hobbs once wrote this review of my band in Sounds. People  often remark how I still 'radiate Ray Ban cool.' Or maybe I'm mishearing them.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 27, 2021)

Mogden said:


> WTF is going on with this Annie Mac has a new name thing? And Lauren interviewing her without the weird wispy voice. I thought the BBC were ad free?



Think she's just resuming her actual surname?


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2021)

Have you noticed how this daftly named 'Jamz Supernova' person puts on an exaggerated London accent when it suits? Bit naff that, but she's miles better than what's usually on.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 8, 2021)

editor said:


> Have you noticed how this daftly named 'Jamz Supernova' person puts on an exaggerated London accent when it suits? Bit naff that, but she's miles better than what's usually on.


Have noticed  some middle aged men seem to get vexed over women DJs on 6


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Have noticed  some middle aged men seem to get vexed over women DJs on 6


Wow. That's a fabulously nasty and unpleasant misogynistic strawman you're building there.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 8, 2021)

editor said:


> Wow. That's a fabulously nasty and unpleasant misogynistic strawman you're building there.


He's been doing it for 10 years as well. While simultaneously posting that he would  like two prominent female presenters removed and replace with the most middle of middle aged men.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 8, 2021)

editor said:


> Wow. That's a fabulously nasty and unpleasant misogynistic strawman you're building there.



Cop yourself on. Hate to say, but you're getting somewhat repetitive and boring on this topic.

Not to mention a little bit odd about how BAME women should speak.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 8, 2021)

butchersapron said:


> He's been doing it for 10 years as well. While simultaneously posting that he would  like two prominent female presenters removed and replace with the most middle of middle aged men.



Ancient beef again, lad.

Doing it for ten years... arf.

Try harder.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2021)

Keaveny is now talking about 23 inch sausages and wants people to call in with their stories of bigger sausages. 

_*awaits fresh unpleasant and groundless accusation from the Strawman In Chief _


----------



## killer b (Jun 8, 2021)

Jamz Supernova is great - she plays quality music and her chat is just right.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Just not a fan of Craig Charles personality wise.  I don't mind the sort of music he plays, but I prefer it in small doses.


He's a right cunt


----------



## Petcha (Jun 9, 2021)

Another pet hate? The way the presenter on before Keaveny has to do some kind of handover to him so he can trail what utter bullshit he has coming up. Why? Jamz Supernova is really good, why interrupt her flow with this fucking idiot drawling on even before the 5 hours he already gets...


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Another pet hate? The way the presenter on before Keaveny has to do some kind of handover to him so he can trail what utter bullshit he has coming up. Why? Jamz Supernova is really good, why interrupt her flow with this fucking idiot drawling on even before the 5 hours he already gets...



That's the exact point I switch over to JazzFM


----------



## Petcha (Jun 9, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> That's the exact point I switch over to JazzFM



Good call. I fire up spotify at that point but I do like the company of radio, just not his company. I like the energetic youth of Jamz Supernova, she's a breath of fresh air. She has to be the youngest presenter by 20 years.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Good call. I fire up spotify at that point but I do like the company of radio, just not his company. I like the energetic youth of Jamz Supernova, she's a breath of fresh air. She has to be the youngest presenter by 20 years.


Sometimes it feels like Radio One, when it was all DLT, Simon Bates etc.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 10, 2021)

Listening to Ezra Thurman standing in for Riley and she’s playing some good tunes but the music all sounds like it’s being played on a potato. Same last night. Just retuned to another digital station and it’s fine. Weird.


----------



## danski (Jun 10, 2021)

Lauren Laverne is shit on the controls.
It has to be her as if it was an underling being so consistently cack, they would’ve been sacked and the clunky segues, clashing speech and poor timing in general wouldn’t have continued for  the six odd years I’ve been listening.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 10, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Listening to Ezra Thurman standing in for Riley and she’s playing some good tunes but the music all sounds like it’s being played on a potato. Same last night. Just retuned to another digital station and it’s fine. Weird.


Done on a home laptop not studio. I think that'll be it. I like it, esp when it's the more garagey songs - the darlings one last night for example sounded fucking great as a result when it's not really.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 10, 2021)

butchersapron said:


> Done on a home laptop not studio. I think that'll be it. I like it, esp when it's the more garagey songs - the darlings one last night sounded fucking great as a result when it's not really.



Yeah that makes sense. I did get a transistor radio vibe off it as well. Just couldn’t work out if it was me or the radio and when that sort of thing happens to my sounds I need to know why. Cheers.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 10, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Listening to Ezra Thurman standing in for Riley and she’s playing some good tunes but the music all sounds like it’s being played on a potato. Same last night. Just retuned to another digital station and it’s fine. Weird.



She has been really good. I do like Riley but there have been some troughs during the lockdown shows (playing songs backwards is a late 80s trope that should have stayed there).. 

John Grant is a superstar in my eyes regardless of what he does on 6.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 10, 2021)

Ezra Furman not Ezra Thurman. Doh.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 10, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> She has been really good. I do like Riley but there have been some troughs during the lockdown shows (playing songs backwards is a late 80s trope that should have stayed there)..
> 
> John Grant is a superstar in my eyes regardless of what he does on 6.



Yeah I like John Grant, saw him and Furman at All Points East a couple of years ago. That was a decent day out, especially as it was a last minute spare ticket free jobby.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Petcha (Jun 11, 2021)

jesus joseph and mary.....

almost weeping


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 11, 2021)

The big question is...who will replace him?

Possibly it says in that tweet, I can't remember  I was too distressed by the onslaught of people genuinely sad at this end to the tyranny of tedium.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 11, 2021)

i quite like him


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 11, 2021)

spitfire said:


> i quite like him



me too


----------



## spitfire (Jun 11, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> me too



 I nearly spat water over my keyboard there. For real.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 11, 2021)

So was he sacked?

In my communications with him a couple of months ago when I suggested he quit and take in the joys of universal credit, he replied to me that he had a young family and a mortgage so I shouldn't wish that on anyone. Which is a fair enough point so I apologised. Let's hope he's off to Magic or something more suited to his talents and he can still pay that mortgage.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 11, 2021)

Petcha said:


> So was he sacked?
> 
> In my communications with him a couple of months ago when I suggested he quit and take in the joys of universal credit, he replied to me that he had a young family and a mortgage so I shouldn't wish that on anyone. Which is a fair enough point so I apologised. Let's hope he's off to Magic or something more suited to his talents and he can still pay that mortgage.



Are you taking him out for that pint then?


----------



## Petcha (Jun 11, 2021)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Are you taking him out for that pint then?



That's a very good call actually.. ill email him


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 11, 2021)

He's got Absolute 90s written all the way through him.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 11, 2021)

Radio X breakfast show? I’ve been subjected to that recently in our strictly analogue car as Absolute has gone fully digital. (It was the best of a bad bunch alright?) Chris Moyles is still a massive cunt and so is Johnny Vaughan.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 11, 2021)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: I thought he was good in the mornings with that faux-grumpiness.  Afternoon is just not right - that greatest hits half hour is rubbish too.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 11, 2021)

I'd got a bit more used to him in the afternoons.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 11, 2021)

There aren't a lot of people in the current pool of possible replacements that would really get me listening again in the afternoon again.  Huw Stephens?  Nemone?  Gemma Cairney (hope friggin not)?

Don't think Ravenscroft would take up a mainstream slot FT.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 11, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Radio X breakfast show? I’ve been subjected to that recently in our strictly analogue car as Absolute has gone fully digital. (It was the best of a bad bunch alright?) Chris Moyles is still a massive cunt and so is Johnny Vaughan.



That's where he started. I used to be subjected him to them then as well back in the day.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 11, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> There aren't a lot of people in the current pool of possible replacements that would really get me listening again in the afternoon again.  Huw Stephens?  Nemone?  Gemma Cairney (hope friggin not)?
> 
> Don't think Ravenscroft would take up a mainstream slot FT.



Maybe someone under 40?


----------



## spitfire (Jun 11, 2021)

Not Gemma Cairney. Jesus no.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 11, 2021)

Petcha said:


> That's where he started. I used to be subjected him to them then as well back in the day.



Oh yeah. Forgot about that.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 11, 2021)

Actually I just remembered I won tickets on his show on xfm for a series of gigs at the barbican where artists would play their top albums from start to finish. I've still got the poster from Cat Power's gig, where she played the covers record from back to front, and Patti Smith joined her for a bit too.

So. he's not all bad.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 11, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Maybe someone under 40?



Why would they need to be under 40? Just someone good would do.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh fuck, it's going to be Scott Mills isn't it


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 11, 2021)

Me76 said:


> I'd got a bit more used to him in the afternoons.


I was never much of a fan, but have warmed to him since I’ve been working at home. You definitely have to be in the right mood to listen to him though


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 11, 2021)

Petcha said:


> That's a very good call actually.. ill email him



Tell him that spitfire and me 'quite like him', I'm sure he'll appreciate it.


----------



## Mogden (Jun 11, 2021)

I shall miss him, as I've said previously, I like his show.  He tickles my funny bone and his musical knowledge is excellent. 🧅 🧅


----------



## Petcha (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm sure he's a really nice guy. Just hate his work.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 11, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> I was never much of a fan, but have warmed to him since I’ve been working at home. You definitely have to be in the right mood to listen to him though


Yeah, this.

I'm not a big fan of Lauren Laverne, Mary Anne Hobbs is OK, but both play too much pop music.  Then Keavney comes on, and it's a bit better.  He's tied to the playlist, of course, which doesn't help him, but he's better than the morning DJs.

His replacement could be worse.


----------



## Mogden (Jun 11, 2021)

I think it'll be Cairney replacing him. I wonder what Matt Everitt will do.  Is he staying? I've been listening to the cricket so have missed any proper announcements on the show. 

If he moves to Radio 2 I might just follow.  I'm usually a radio 6 or 4 person save for the odd Popmaster on catch up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2021)

I shall be replacing him. I'll play all techno and say nowt


----------



## spitfire (Jun 11, 2021)

It’ll be someone already in the 6 music stable so maybe Jamz? She’s got the energy for it but will she enjoy being enclosed in a playlist for more than a week at a time?

I don’t think Nemone is the right choice, she’s too laid back. I know Keavney wasn’t exactly electric but he chatted and a lot of people like chat in the afternoon. 

Orang Utan has my vote though. Will you take requests?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2021)

spitfire said:


> It’ll be someone already in the 6 music stable so maybe Jamz? She’s got the energy for it but will she enjoy being enclosed in a playlist for more than a week at a time?
> 
> I don’t think Nemone is the right choice, she’s too laid back. I know Keavney wasn’t exactly electric but he chatted and a lot of people like chat in the afternoon.
> 
> Orang Utan has my vote though. Will you take requests?


no requests


----------



## spitfire (Jun 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> no requests



Not even Gravitational Arch of Ten?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Not even Gravitational Arch of Ten?


Gravitational Arch of Io, actually!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 11, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Yeah, this.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of Lauren Laverne, Mary Anne Hobbs is OK, but both play too much pop music.  Then Keavney comes on, and it's a bit better.  He's tied to the playlist, of course, which doesn't help him, but he's better than the morning DJs.
> 
> His replacement could be worse.



I think of Keaveny as more of an... um... comedian than someone who is into music.  MAH has the best music head of the daytime DJs.  LL has decent taste in music (I'm happy with dance/pop), but her patter is deeply annoying.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Gravitational Arch of Io, actually!



i stand corrected.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 11, 2021)

Mogden said:


> I think it'll be Cairney replacing him.



Nah, I think it'll be a bloke for balance.  Huw Stephens would be a good bet...


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 11, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I'm sure he's a really nice guy. Just hate his work.


Feel I should put it on record that I despise his work.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 11, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Feel I should put it on record that I despise his work.


Get off the fence


----------



## Me76 (Jun 11, 2021)

Please not Nemone!!!!!! Or Cairney. Although she wouldn't be so bad in the afternoon.  Her enthusiasm in the morning when she is covering and I am waking up is too much.


----------



## Mattym (Jun 11, 2021)

Nihal, apparently!


----------



## MBV (Jun 11, 2021)

Interesting he'd have to leave 5 Live as he does the afternoon slot there.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 11, 2021)

Mattym said:


> Nihal, apparently!


Not a person I am aware of.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## Petcha (Jun 11, 2021)

I like him. 5live is actually really good.


----------



## Cerv (Jun 11, 2021)

Mattym said:


> Nihal, apparently!



I like the sound of this


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 11, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I think of Keaveny as more of an... um... comedian than someone who is into music.  MAH has the best music head of the daytime DJs.  LL has decent taste in music (I'm happy with dance/pop), but her patter is deeply annoying.


Yeah, I get that.  A bit like Radcliffe and Maconie?  Didn't like them at all.  I remember them actually saying something on air like "love to see your comments on twitter, folks!  Not the ones that say "shut up and play some music" obviously, just the ones that like us".  Comedy genius  .


----------



## Mattym (Jun 12, 2021)

Sorry, I made up the Nihal comment after a few drinks, but think he'd be great on R6. Though I'm sure R5 gets more listeners than R6?- so it'd be downsizing for him.


----------



## Mattym (Jun 12, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I like him. 5live is actually really good.


It can be- I flit between R4/R5 & R6 in the car, but the one show I try and listen to is Nihal's. At home, it's always R6.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 12, 2021)

Didn't Liz Kershaw say she was coming back in September?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 12, 2021)

BoxRoom said:


> Didn't Liz Kershaw say she was coming back in September?



Luckily rather than tune in that day I have some angry wasps I’m going to shove up my arse


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 12, 2021)

It's a great tune obviously but I swear they play 'Identity' twice a week.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 12, 2021)

Ezra Furman's shows last week were the best thing on 6 for bloody ages - https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/search?q=ezra+furman+loud+and+proud&page=1


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 12, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I like him. 5live is actually really good.


The string back just gives you a bit of extra purchase


----------



## spitfire (Jun 12, 2021)

BoxRoom said:


> Didn't Liz Kershaw say she was coming back in September?



BBC6 listening figures in September if that pans out, she's not popular (if you go by Twitter for this sort of thing).


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 12, 2021)

spitfire said:


> BBC6 listening figures in September if that pans out, she's not popular (if you go by Twitter for this sort of thing).
> 
> View attachment 273086


That would be accurate!


----------



## Mogden (Jun 14, 2021)

Nicky Campbell swaps BBC Radio 5 Live Breakfast for new phone-in show
					

He'll take over the BBC station's mid-morning slot, having presented the Breakfast show since 2003.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Athos (Jun 14, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Ezra Furman's shows last week were the best thing on 6 for bloody ages - https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/search?q=ezra+furman+loud+and+proud&page=1


Yeah, some great tunes.


----------



## Athos (Jun 14, 2021)

Hopefully anyone but Cairney.  Ideally Jamz.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> The big question is...who will replace him


Chris Moyles


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 15, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Chris Moyles



Simon Bates and Dave Lee Travis are available


----------



## Idaho (Jun 17, 2021)

What is it with droney, moany talk to music "songs" at the moment. That self esteem one they keep playing. Awful shite.


----------



## killer b (Jun 17, 2021)

Idaho said:


> What is it with droney, moany talk to music "songs" at the moment. That self esteem one they keep playing. Awful shite.


a depressed millenial 'everybody's free to wear sunscreen', mrs b called it the other day


----------



## rcourt130864 (Jun 17, 2021)

Think it's nailed on that SK's replacement will be female and from a dance music background.
Personally I'd like to see Huw Stephens given a crack but I can't see it happening.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 17, 2021)

Idaho said:


> What is it with droney, moany talk to music "songs" at the moment. That self esteem one they keep playing. Awful shite.



I really like it. I wouldn't call it droney. Got a nice catchy hook.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 17, 2021)

rcourt130864 said:


> Think it's nailed on that SK's replacement will be female and from a dance music background.
> Personally I'd like to see Huw Stephens given a crack but I can't see it happening.



I think he/she/they will also be younger. His 'Middle aged shoutout' feature has come back to bite him on the arse


----------



## Idaho (Jun 17, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I think he/she/they will also be younger. His 'Middle aged shoutout' feature has come back to bite him on the arse


Radio listenership is always older than the proposed target market, at least it seems that way. 

It'll be one of those women with a made up name. Jam superstar or the blooming maradonna.


----------



## rcourt130864 (Jun 17, 2021)

I always thought the MASO was supposed to be ironic?


----------



## Me76 (Jun 18, 2021)

Idaho said:


> What is it with droney, moany talk to music "songs" at the moment. That self esteem one they keep playing. Awful shite.


I really like Self Esteem and like that song but 6 are really overplaying it at the moment.  I'm hearing it about 3 times a day and that just during working hours.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 18, 2021)

+1 to Self Esteem doing my head in.  Talking songs can be good, but this just reminds me of better ones and is way over-played.  Thankfully, I now tend not to listen to 6 Music daytime output non-stop, but I still hear that track too often.


----------



## Cerv (Jun 18, 2021)

feel like I've heard that naff Idles Gang of Four cover at least a dozen times this week. 
never need to hear it again.
6 can be really bad at overplaying stuff on the playlist can't they.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 18, 2021)

Cerv said:


> feel like I've heard that naff Idles Gang of Four cover at least a dozen times this week.
> never need to hear it again.
> 6 can be really bad at overplaying stuff on the playlist can't they.



I didn't even realise it was a cover until LL said it was Idles.  What's the point of doing a cover that's practically identical to the original (to these ears anyway!)?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 18, 2021)

It's this some sort of sick joke? Though, I note, many bonkers music views posted on these boards the last two days.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 18, 2021)

Am quite pleased that The Stranglers cover of Walk on By gets a spin every now and then. That organ solo is blinding.


----------



## Cerv (Jun 18, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I didn't even realise it was a cover until LL said it was Idles.  What's the point of doing a cover that's practically identical to the original (to these ears anyway!)?


the vocal are totally different (and not in a good way)


----------



## savoloysam (Jun 18, 2021)

Is Keaveney finally being taken back to asylum then?


----------



## Skim (Jun 18, 2021)

killer b said:


> I'd rather have a DJ who knows their onions tell me about new releases than whatever spotify's opaque algorithms have decided / been paid to decide I might like.


I’d rather find music based on knowing my own onions than whatever a PR close to a Radio 6 DJ thinks I might like.

Gilles Peterson and Gideon Coe excepted: both excellent. But I barely listen to Radio 6 and would rather listen to my own playlists, because a) I spend a lot of time seeking out new music to listen to; and b) I don’t have to listen to myself talking shite all the way through them.


----------



## savoloysam (Jun 23, 2021)

Bring back Phil Jupitus. The Sex Pistols followed by Rush in the morning


----------



## authoridroberts (Jun 24, 2021)

Idaho said:


> Radio listenership is always older than the proposed target market, at least it seems that way.
> 
> It'll be one of those women with a made up name. Jam superstar or the blooming maradonna.


Ay, no more SWM, they're for the scrapheap and don't fit the BBC diversity tickbox agenda


----------



## authoridroberts (Jun 24, 2021)

Back to my #shutthefuckup gripe.... the wonderful Gideon Coe is doing the Breakfast show for some bizarre reason (a plan to make him leave? Why else make him do 730-1030am and then 9-12midnight on the same day - bastards), but the man has just been chatting away through the last 30seconds or so of Little Sim's latest and this man never speaks over records. So I am now convinced that it is BBC policy for the earlier part of the day. Are listeners in the AM too bloody stupid and impatient to stay tuned if a track is played from beginning to end without a DJ rambling over the top of them? Seems that way.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 24, 2021)

editor said:


> Have you noticed how this daftly named 'Jamz Supernova' person puts on an exaggerated London accent when it suits? Bit naff that, but she's miles better than what's usually on.


She's New Cross born and bred IIRC...more likely lapsing from trying to be BBC back into her normal accent


----------



## danski (Jun 24, 2021)

authoridroberts said:


> Back to my #shutthefuckup gripe.... the wonderful Gideon Coe is doing the Breakfast show for some bizarre reason (a plan to make him leave? Why else make him do 730-1030am and then 9-12midnight on the same day - bastards), but the man has just been chatting away through the last 30seconds or so of Little Sim's latest and this man never speaks over records. So I am now convinced that it is BBC policy for the earlier part of the day. Are listeners in the AM too bloody stupid and impatient to stay tuned if a track is played from beginning to end without a DJ rambling over the top of them? Seems that way.


Maybe the coffee is stronger in the morning


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 24, 2021)

authoridroberts said:


> Back to my #shutthefuckup gripe.... the wonderful Gideon Coe is doing the Breakfast show for some bizarre reason (a plan to make him leave? Why else make him do 730-1030am and then 9-12midnight on the same day - bastards), but the man has just been chatting away through the last 30seconds or so of Little Sim's latest and this man never speaks over records. So I am now convinced that it is BBC policy for the earlier part of the day. Are listeners in the AM too bloody stupid and impatient to stay tuned if a track is played from beginning to end without a DJ rambling over the top of them? Seems that way.


I think last night or the night he said something about the show being prerecorded.


----------



## Cerv (Jun 24, 2021)

savoloysam said:


> Bring back Phil Jupitus. The Sex Pistols followed by Rush in the morning


no chance. he burned all those bridges when he left.

his memoir of the 6 Music launch & his time there is a pretty interesting read actually. _Good Morning Nantwich _if you want to look it up.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 24, 2021)

Cerv said:


> no chance. he burned all those bridges when he left.
> 
> his memoir of the 6 Music launch & his time there is a pretty interesting read actually. _Good Morning Nantwich _if you want to look it up.



A lot of it covered in this interview for the book:









						Phill Jupitus interview: 'I am not everyone's cup of teA'
					

The comedian speaks about the row that led to him leaving 6 Music, the trouble with the BBC and why he nearly quit Never Mind the Buzzcocks




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## rcourt130864 (Jun 24, 2021)

I have to say it was a bit of a joy hearing Gid on this morning. Couldn't they put him back into his old timeslot ( mid mornings) and give Mary Ann the graveyard shift or something?


----------



## Petcha (Jun 24, 2021)

I've realised that Lamacq is just as annoying as Keaveny. I put him on mute as soon as can dash across the room, put on a song on Spotify, hope the coast is clear but no. His 4 minute song is as long as mine and there's no fucking way he's going to miss a chance to talk between them about great opening bands you once saw, over the ending of the song he's been playing. And so it goes on.


----------



## Mattym (Jun 24, 2021)

I've spent all day listening to that song, listening to that song about a fucking chaise longue.


----------



## danski (Jun 24, 2021)

Mattym said:


> I've spent all day listening to that song, listening to that song about a fucking chaise longue.


Could probably do with a lie down


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2021)

authoridroberts said:


> Ay, no more SWM, they're for the scrapheap and don't fit the BBC diversity tickbox agenda


What agenda is this?


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 25, 2021)

Does anyone else find the relentless banging on about Glastonbury at the moment  ‘king irritating?  I’m working upstairs with no access to music except the radio and I’ve had to turn it off.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 25, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Does anyone else find the relentless banging on about Glastonbury at the moment  ‘king irritating?  I’m working upstairs with no access to music except the radio and I’ve had to turn it off.



You've got to think of Glastonbury as 6Music: The Stage Show.


----------



## Mogden (Jun 25, 2021)

I heard some Glasto coverage this morning. On the TV it's great, on the radio it just doesn't come across well.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 25, 2021)

I think we might be seeing the effects of the new boss, a few months on.









						Samantha Moy reveals her plan for a new 6 Music era
					

Samantha Moy unveiled her plan for BBC Radio 6 Music in this month's Music Week Interview, speaking passionately about how she is determined to drive progress at the station she loves. Here, as a very different kind of 6 Music Festival gets underway, she talks audience, talent, innovation and...




					www.musicweek.com


----------



## Me76 (Jun 25, 2021)

Mr keavney mentioned this afternoon how people accuse BBC6 of 'fetishsising Glastonbury'


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 25, 2021)

Me76 said:


> Mr keavney mentioned this afternoon how people accuse BBC6 of 'fetishsising Glastonbury'


On the whole I like Keaveny, but they do festishise Glastonbury.

They get loads of free tickets and get to hang out backstage.

I get why they like it.  I just don't wan't it rammed down my throat.

Jealous?  Absofuckinglutely.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 25, 2021)

I've never understood why people are so obsessed by "backstage". It's the dullest place on earth.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 25, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I've never understood why people are so obsessed by "backstage". It's the dullest place on earth.


OK, I get why you would say that, but you arte working. 
We are going to a fairly dull festie in August, simply cos it's local.  You can buy "backstage passes" (we didn't), but that gets you into the backstage bars for a beer with the "stars", standing stage side? probably not, but in front of the barrier - yes.  Better loos?  almost certainly. No crush, better view, no queue for beer?  I get that too.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 26, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I've never understood why people are so obsessed by "backstage". It's the dullest place on earth.



For those who do it on a regular basis (work reasons etc) am sure it is. But for mere mortals, it's a rare chance to see a different world than the one normally experienced. Got to see bands do acoustic sets backstage, got to meet "pop stars" and other "celebs" a few times in my teens and early 20s and ok, it's not "wow" but it's still kinda exciting. Or it was, then.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 26, 2021)

It was always my holy grail, getting backstage at Glastonbury. One year I happened to be living with a music journo, who gave me a couple of tickets, not backstage, but she and I got mashed up in the green fields or somewhere and she took me back there to help film a little bit, where we met (and interviewed) an equally mashed Norman Cook. And I got to take a shit in the 'posh' loos, which was actually more exciting than Fatboy.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 26, 2021)

I’ve always thought the Allergies are a bit too like Jive Bunny for me.


----------



## paul russell999 (Jun 26, 2021)

What's happened to Mark Radcliffe on the Radcliffe and Maconie show? Whenever I've listened recently, seems to be just Maconie...


----------



## danski (Jun 27, 2021)

paul russell999 said:


> What's happened to Mark Radcliffe on the Radcliffe and Maconie show? Whenever I've listened recently, seems to be just Maconie...


I think it just varies. I’ve listened just as much when it’s the other way round too. I suppose they have other commitments or annual leave or something.


----------



## Petcha (Jul 1, 2021)

'How wonderful is this Tony Allen track' - Mary Anne Hobbs... 30 secs before the end.

Yes, it was fucking wonderful until you interrupted and spoke over it. Why do most of them do this? To save time or something? Ravenscroft doesnt (I don't think)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 1, 2021)

Because it’s radio. That’s their job.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Because it’s radio. That’s their job.


Strangely enough, other DJs manage to play a whole song without effusing and gushing all over it while it's still playing,


----------



## Petcha (Jul 1, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Because it’s radio. That’s their job.



This isn't Korrupt FM


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 1, 2021)

It’s a daytime national show. DJ’s talking is a part of that. Listen to Spotify or a CD if you want to hear whole tracks.


----------



## Petcha (Jul 1, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It’s a daytime national show. DJ’s talking is a part of that. Listen to Spotify or a CD if you want to hear whole tracks.



I don't have time to select a new album every half hour. I also enjoy hearing new music, curated by people more in the know than me. It's fine to have a link of course. Just all the other bullshit can fuck right off. The only two I can think of who are brief and seem to genuinely know their shit are Ravenscroft and Huey. Cerys is cool too but that's a sunday thing. I can cope with waffle on a sunday.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It’s a daytime national show. DJ’s talking is a part of that. Listen to Spotify or a CD if you want to hear whole tracks.


Since when have you been a fan of DJs blathering over songs on what is supposed to be a "dedicated alternative music station"?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 1, 2021)

editor said:


> Since when have you been a fan of DJs blathering over songs on what is supposed to be a "dedicated alternative music station"?


I’m not a fan, but it’s like being unhappy about water being wet. You’re complaining about an intrinsic part of what it is.


----------



## Petcha (Jul 1, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I’m not a fan, but it’s like being unhappy about water being wet. You’re complaining about an intrinsic part of what it is.



Iggy pop doesnt talk over the music, ravenscroft doesnt, huey doesn't. They wait until the song's finished. 

How hard is it to resist?


----------



## spitfire (Jul 1, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Iggy pop doesnt talk over the music, ravenscroft doesnt, huey doesn't. They wait until the song's finished.
> 
> How hard is it to resist?



Iggy sings along! And shouts Whoo and Yeah! during songs.


----------



## Petcha (Jul 1, 2021)

Ok well hes allowed to. I can't say I've ever noticed that but maybe that's because the dude. He certainly doesn't trail the next DJ.

And his stories are slightly more fascinating than app of the week.


----------



## savoloysam (Jul 1, 2021)

Petcha said:


> 'How wonderful is this Tony Allen track' - Mary Anne Hobbs... 30 secs before the end.
> 
> Yes, it was fucking wonderful until you interrupted and spoke over it. Why do most of them do this? To save time or something? Ravenscroft doesnt (I don't think)



To stop you recording from the radio onto a dodgy c120 cassette you louzy common theif you.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 1, 2021)

savoloysam said:


> To stop you recording from the radio onto a dodgy c120 cassette you louzy common theif you.


TBH, I wish I still had some of the tapes I recorded off John Peel, with his voice at the end.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 4, 2021)

Was listening earlier and there was a decent show on and it came to Husker Du. The DJ bigged up Bob Mould as a singer then played a Grant Hart song.


----------



## Mattym (Jul 4, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> TBH, I wish I still had some of the tapes I recorded off John Peel, with his voice at the end.





			YouTube


----------



## spitfire (Jul 4, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> Was listening earlier and there was a decent show on and it came to Husker Du. The DJ bigged up Bob Mould as a singer then played a Grant Hart song.



I've heard Lamey do this a couple of times, reading out stuff she's had prepared for her and pretending she knows it but making a fundamental error that shows she really doesn't.


----------



## Cerv (Jul 4, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I've heard Lamey do this a couple of times, reading out stuff she's had prepared for her and pretending she knows it but making a fundamental error that shows she really doesn't.


since Liz Kershaw has been given the boot, I'd bet you any money it was Amy Lamé did this today.
sometime between 4 & 6 was it CNT36 ?


----------



## spitfire (Jul 4, 2021)

Cerv said:


> since Liz Kershaw has been given the boot, I'd bet you any money it was Amy Lamé did this today.
> sometime between 4 & 6 was it CNT36 ?



It was, I was listening and remember her mentioning Husker Dü, I didn't know they had another singer though until CNT36 posted here.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 5, 2021)

Moses Boyd standing for Guy Garvey is ace. Some great tracks being played.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 5, 2021)

Cerv said:


> since Liz Kershaw has been given the boot, I'd bet you any money it was Amy Lamé did this today.
> sometime between 4 & 6 was it CNT36 ?


It was.


----------



## Cerv (Jul 5, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Moses Boyd standing for Guy Garvey is ace. Some great tracks being played.


definitely an improvement over Garvey's regular show


----------



## danski (Jul 7, 2021)

Really over the spoken word tracks now, which is a shame as some are good but just far too many, far too often.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 7, 2021)

danski said:


> Really over the spoken word tracks now, which is a shame as some are good but just far too many, far too often.



Damien Dempsey and Imelda May have a could of fine ones but can't see them being played on the channel.


----------



## rcourt130864 (Jul 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I think we might be seeing the effects of the new boss, a few months on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can imagine a bit of a cull of some of the longest serving presenters. Probably more recruits from dance music stations. I'm kind of at the point where apart from one or two shows I wouldn't miss 6 Music that much if it wasn't there any more. Which is a real shame as I've been a listener since day 1.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 8, 2021)

Am enjoyed the new dance/hip hop/rave/etc direction.

There's still room for age specific music, of course.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 8, 2021)

With Grimshaw leaving 1, I can imagine there will be a lot of age related moves and swaps coming across the stations. 6 is quite late middle aged in parts.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 9, 2021)

I'm not sure 6 music should ever be about age as such.  In any case, the BBC already has two youth oriented stations.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 9, 2021)

I think someone needs to explain that shit songs played on Radio One fifteen years ago are still shit now.


----------



## rcourt130864 (Jul 9, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Am enjoyed the new dance/hip hop/rave/etc direction.
> 
> There's still room for age specific music, of course.


It's not about age, it's about the station's output becoming more and more homogenous. I listen to 6 ( or used to) for the variety of music, both current and from the past 6 decades. There's plenty of dance music only stations if that's all you want to listen to.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 9, 2021)

rcourt130864 said:


> It's not about age, it's about the station's output becoming more and more homogenous. I listen to 6 ( or used to) for the variety of music, both current and from the past 6 decades. There's plenty of dance music only stations if that's all you want to listen to.


Not at all. Finding it less homogeneous and more diversified.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 9, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Not at all. Finding it less homogeneous and more diversified.


I find the diversity increases primarily the range of uninteresting and instantly forgettable shite. The evenings and weekends are better. I know when it's good. I think wow that was a good twenty minutes. It feels like an occasion which is itself a problem.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 9, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> I find the diversity increases primarily the range of uninteresting and instantly forgettable shite. The evenings and weekends are better. I know when it's good. I think wow that was a good twenty minutes. It feels like an occasion which is itself a problem.


Am well impressed with some of the young (guest DJs) who make me excited about music again.

And, still enjoying the documentaries, even if they are repeats and/or culled from other stations.


----------



## Petcha (Jul 11, 2021)

I suspect Amy Lame might have misread the national mood this afternoon. She's asking for everyone to send in suggestions for their chilled out sunday afternoons


----------



## Me76 (Jul 19, 2021)

Seems like everyone's on holiday this week.  It's been stand ins for each of the 3 shows since I started work this morning.


----------



## Cerv (Jul 19, 2021)

I think Ravenscroft mentioned on Friday he was back at home instead of the studio due to a covid contact. 
Bad timing if he intended to be away on holiday this week.


----------



## Petcha (Jul 19, 2021)

Me76 said:


> Seems like everyone's on holiday this week.  It's been stand ins for each of the 3 shows since I started work this morning.



Possibly a bit hungover after raving it up in one of the many covid factories that opened at midnight?


----------



## spitfire (Jul 20, 2021)

God, Gemma Cairney's deep and meaningful insights I can live without.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 21, 2021)

> Craig Charles is the new host of the weekday afternoon show (1pm - 4pm), which will be an uplifting and eclectic mix of music and include guests from across the worlds of music, comedy, TV and film. The show will be broadcast from Salford from October 2021.
> 
> Craig says: “I’m made up to be able to present a brand new show on 6 Music later this year. So, join me each weekday afternoon for a cup of tea, a chat and where I’ll be playing some cracking tunes from across the musical spectrum. I can’t wait to get started - bring it on!”
> 
> ...


----------



## Petcha (Jul 21, 2021)

Hmm... I hope Craig Charles is actually capable of 'presenting an eclectic range of music'. I can't really see him playing a Peel session with Nirvana from the 90s etc. His show is pretty straight soul and funk. Happy to be surprised though.

Wonder where Keaveny's off to.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 21, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Hmm... I hope Craig Charles is actually capable of 'presenting an eclectic range of music'. I can't really see him playing a Peel session with Nirvana from the 90s etc. His show is pretty straight soul and funk. Happy to be surprised though.
> 
> Wonder where Keaveny's off to.


Craig Charles was pretty good when he did an afternoon shift early during Covid.

The 5 o'clock ish "Trunk of Punk" was the highlight of my working from home day for a long time.  Yes, it was a surprise to me too.

Poor Chris Hawkins.  He's  been doing that Early Breakfast each weekday (5am - 7.30am) slot since R6 started in 2002, hasn't he?  It used to be pretty dire to wake up to his show when I was commuting.  I switched to 5 Live eventually.  
People do report that he's a lovely bloke and the show has it's followers, but seriously, if he wasn't dire, he'd have been given something later by now.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 21, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Craig Charles was pretty good when he did an afternoon shift early during Covid.
> 
> The 5 o'clock ish "Trunk of Punk" was the highlight of my working from home day for a long time.  Yes, it was a surprise to me too.
> 
> ...



Blimey has he been doing that since launch? I couldn't imagine having to get up in the middle of the night every day for that long. It'd would require some serious sleep pattern discipline and curtail quite a few late night social events I'd have thought. I know the very early starts were a big factor in Keavny quitting the breakfast show.


----------



## Mogden (Jul 21, 2021)

His missus is a weather presenter so I would guess they're up pretty early anyway. It might be that it fits in better with her schedule too and so he's not keen on changing it.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 21, 2021)

Craig Charles is an even bigger turn off than Keaveny imo.  At least Amy Lame is in a more missable slot.


----------



## Petcha (Jul 21, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Craig Charles is an even bigger turn off than Keaveny imo.  At least Amy Lame is in a more missable slot.



Yeh. I agree. He's no less irritating. I can't remember what his policy is on talking over the end of songs mind you. These slots tend to be locked in for years so brace yourself for a healthy diet of 'funk and soul'. That's arguably the prime time slot in many ways. For office workers anyway which I assume make up a big chunk of their audience.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 21, 2021)

I hope they find someone good to replace Iggy, I like the mad stuff he plays. Bebop, old punk, jazz. Big shoes to fill. However glad to hear he'll be on Sunday's instead, Lamey grew on me a bit but I find her quite false and her insistence on playing a Morrisey tune every show grated.

Craig did a bang up job for Lamacq in Lockdown 1, very enjoyable, bit of energy to him. I can see why people find him annoying but he's a bit of a force of nature. Myself and my ex, had a mini row with him once in Garlic and Shots, there was a saxophone involved and much booze had been taken by all parties so it was fairly good natured but spirited words were had about something or other...

Looking forward to seeing what is on Friday's, hoping for something a bit more house/techno, Blessed Madonna has been a lot more disco than I expected but decent nonetheless. I must say though I don't listen every week by any means.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I hope they find someone good to replace Iggy, I like the mad stuff he plays. Bebop, old punk, jazz. Big shoes to fill. However glad to hear he'll be on Sunday's instead, Lamey grew on me a bit but I find her quite false and her insistence on playing a Morrisey tune every show grated.
> 
> Craig did a bang up job for Lamacq in Lockdown 1, very enjoyable, bit of energy to him. I can see why people find him annoying but he's a bit of a force of nature. Myself and my ex, had a mini row with him once in Garlic and Shots, there was a saxophone involved and much booze had been taken by all parties so it was fairly good natured but spirited words were had about something or other...
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what is on Friday's, hoping for something a bit more house/techno, Blessed Madonna has been a lot more disco than I expected but decent nonetheless. I must say though I don't listen every week by any means.


Even Craig at his most annoying is only about 1% as annoying as his son.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 21, 2021)

editor said:


> Even Craig at his most annoying is only about 1% as annoying as his son.



Hahaha oh yeah I remember your posts about 414, he sounded like a total bellend.


----------



## Petcha (Jul 21, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I hope they find someone good to replace Iggy, I like the mad stuff he plays. Bebop, old punk, jazz. Big shoes to fill. However glad to hear he'll be on Sunday's instead, Lamey grew on me a bit but I find her quite false and her insistence on playing a Morrisey tune every show grated.
> 
> Craig did a bang up job for Lamacq in Lockdown 1, very enjoyable, bit of energy to him. I can see why people find him annoying but he's a bit of a force of nature. Myself and my ex, had a mini row with him once in Garlic and Shots, there was a saxophone involved and much booze had been taken by all parties so it was fairly good natured but spirited words were had about something or other...
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what is on Friday's, hoping for something a bit more house/techno, Blessed Madonna has been a lot more disco than I expected but decent nonetheless. I must say though I don't listen every week by any means.



Garlic and shots does have a weird effect on people. It's like walking through the looking glass. You emerge blinking, thinking 'what the fuck was that'. In a good way. I've had odd discussions in there too but no recollection what about. I wonder if it's open again? Although I can't think of a more covid friendly cave than that.


----------



## Cerv (Jul 21, 2021)

Craig Charles is one of the best presenters on the BBC, but how is he really going to cope with doing a new 5x a week daily show plus keeping his 2 existing weekend shows?

Glad to see Amy Lamé getting the "fuck off no-one is ever listening to this" early weekend slot. Good riddance.


----------



## Nebogipfel (Jul 31, 2021)

I'll be very glad if I never have to hear Chaise Longue again!


----------



## authoridroberts (Jul 31, 2021)

Too fucking right.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 31, 2021)

Nebogipfel said:


> I'll be very glad if I never have to hear Chaise Longue again!



On the chaise lounge, on the chaise lounge, on the chaise lounge


----------



## spitfire (Jul 31, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> On the chaise lounge, on the chaise lounge, on the chaise lounge



Is your muffin buttered?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 31, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Is your muffin buttered?



Brain is battered


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> On the chaise lounge, on the chaise lounge, on the chaise lounge


longue, not lounge


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 31, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> longue, not lounge



Pull up a share and tell me about it


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 31, 2021)

Why is GP claiming Portishead's cover of SOS is a brand new track when it's been around for ages?


----------



## Cerv (Jul 31, 2021)

newly released he should've said. 
it was recorded for the High Rise OST, but never been officially available until now they've put it out as a charity fundraiser.

edit: and he's just corrected himself now. wonder how many listeners sent in pedantic messages.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 31, 2021)

Cerv said:


> newly released he should've said.
> it was recorded for the High Rise OST, but never been officially available until now they've put it out as a charity fundraiser.
> 
> edit: and he's just corrected himself now. wonder how many listeners sent in pedantic messages.



* adopts nasally twang *

"I think you'll find...."


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 31, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Is your muffin buttered?


Would you like me to assign someo*gun shot, running feet, doors slam, engine roars, wheels squeal into the distance*


----------



## spitfire (Aug 6, 2021)

This Tygapaw mix is slamming.


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 6, 2021)

spitfire said:


> This Tygapaw mix is slamming.



Yeah just heard that, brilliant.
Tomorrow is 80s All Day Rave


----------



## spitfire (Aug 7, 2021)

Channel One.


----------



## Mattym (Aug 7, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Channel One.


That was great!


----------



## spitfire (Aug 7, 2021)

Mattym said:


> That was great!



It was. I was supposed to go out and get my dinner but stayed in to listen to it. Love Channel One. Lovely people too.


----------



## Mattym (Aug 7, 2021)

spitfire said:


> It was. I was supposed to go out and get my dinner but stayed in to listen to it. Love Channel One. Lovely people too.


I loved the different use of percussion/drumming styles- might try to rip an MP3 of it.


----------



## Mattym (Aug 7, 2021)

spitfire said:


> This Tygapaw mix is slamming.


It was. Reminded me, somehow, of the whole loopy techno thing in the late 90s.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 7, 2021)

Mattym said:


> It was. Reminded me, somehow, of the whole loopy techno thing in the late 90s.



Yes definitely reminded me of that time as well. I was DJing back then and some of it could have been from tunes I played BITD.


----------



## Mattym (Aug 7, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Yes definitely reminded me of that time as well. I was DJing back then and some of it could have been from tunes I played BITD.


Likewise. I can't say with conviction that I heard any Player/User or Recycled Loops tracks, but there were definite notes of them throughout.
Lol- just looked at the tracklist & the only thing that fits my description above is a Samuel L. Sessions track.

BBC Radio 6 Music - Mary Anne Hobbs, Tygapaw With The Friday Guest Mix

I'll be honest in admitting that I don't really get the 'Sci-fi fantasy world' connection? You could really play any techno, well, decent techno & create that vibe.


----------



## Mattym (Aug 13, 2021)

The Midday Joy Orbison mix was very different to Tygapaw's from last week- Looking forward to Tim Reaper's mix on Ravenscroft ( think for the Lamacq stand in rather than his usual 9PM one).


----------



## spitfire (Aug 13, 2021)

Mattym said:


> The Midday Joy Orbison mix was very different to Tygapaw's from last week- Looking forward to Tim Reaper's mix on Ravenscroft ( think for the Lamacq stand in rather than his usual 9PM one).



Missed it but Ravers is going full 90's later I believe. Hopefully proper 90's bangers, not like Keaveny's usual selection of pop house hits.


----------



## Mattym (Aug 13, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Missed it but Ravers is going full 90's later I believe. Hopefully proper 90's bangers, not like Keaveny's usual selection of pop house hits.



Should be good.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Aug 13, 2021)

Busily trying to get some 4G to have a listen


----------



## spitfire (Aug 13, 2021)

Laurent G bringing the memories, love the crossover from techno to d&b by Ravers.


----------



## Mattym (Aug 13, 2021)

Mattym said:


> The Midday Joy Orbison mix was very different to Tygapaw's from last week- Looking forward to Tim Reaper's mix on Ravenscroft ( think for the Lamacq stand in rather than his usual 9PM one).



Think Reaper's on the later show, but Ravenscroft playing some absolute belters at the moment.


----------



## Mattym (Aug 13, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Laurent G bringing the memories, love the crossover from techno to d&b by Ravers.



I have the tape of that LG mix in full, somewhere.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 13, 2021)

Mattym said:


> I have the tape of that LG mix in full, somewhere.



I was 23 when that came out, I think around the time I was a regular at Open All Hours (MoS Friday night techno night). Would have probably heard him play some of them at the club.


----------



## Mattym (Aug 13, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I was 23 when that came out, I think around the time I was a regular at Open All Hours (MoS Friday night techno night). Would have probably heard him play some of them at the club.


I know the night but never got down to it. Seen LG a few times and always enjoyed it.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 13, 2021)

Mattym said:


> I know the night but never got down to it. Seen LG a few times and always enjoyed it.



Yeah he's ace.


----------



## Mattym (Aug 13, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I was 23 when that came out, I think around the time I was a regular at Open All Hours (MoS Friday night techno night). Would have probably heard him play some of them at the club.


Think I was 21. In the prime of my raving years, as well


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 14, 2021)

Having a great time listening to today's 90s offerings, till Jamz Supernova adds "I was actually born in 1990" 😄👵


----------



## authoridroberts (Aug 14, 2021)

Wow, some amazing DB tunes on Jamz's show, but I'd wish she'd shut the fuck up when the tracks are playing...


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 14, 2021)

Having a little dance round the kitchen to Jamz' show


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 14, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> Having a little dance round the kitchen to Jamz' show


Me too!


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 14, 2021)

Omni Trio <3


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 14, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Having a great time listening to today's 90s offerings, till Jamz Supernova adds "I was actually born in 1990" 😄👵


A colleague was wearing a band tour t-shirt the other day, I said “oh I was at that Birmingham date”. His response? “Oh, cool. I wasn't even born then”

Horrible young bastards


----------



## Cerv (Aug 17, 2021)

listening to Tom Robinson & John Grant chat away in German just now has cracked me up. just the perfect example of having too much fun and forgetting that the interview's supposed to be for the benefit of the listeners at home.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 19, 2021)

Oh ffs!  Back to the breathing exercises.


----------



## Mattym (Aug 19, 2021)

Cerv said:


> listening to Tom Robinson & John Grant chat away in German just now has cracked me up. just the perfect example of having too much fun and forgetting that the interview's supposed to be for the benefit of the listeners at home.



Brilliant- just listening back top it now.


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 20, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Oh ffs!  Back to the breathing exercises.


Someone should tell her we've already had plenty of practice!


----------



## spitfire (Aug 20, 2021)

Fucksakes. Kershaws back on Sunday. Hopefully a limited run.

DJ yoda. All very clever but no real vibe to it, it’s like skipping through radio stations. I’ve heard him before and quite liked it but this was like throwing a box of cds down the stairs.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 20, 2021)

Honestly that DJ Yoda set was the most annoying thing I’ve heard for ages. I mean very clever but stop being clever and play some songs. I don’t need to hear samples of the Grange Hill theme and 90s football commentary to a breakbeat ffs.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 20, 2021)

Totally. Although I heard Tom Middleton drop the Grange Hill theme at the first Big Chill festival and it went right off. It’s funky as fuck loud and when you hear more than 2 seconds of it!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 21, 2021)

Really enjoyed Huey's show today with its focus on noughties New York and stuff like DFA and 2 Many DJ's.  Could have done without Jamz' garage special - 99% horrible music.  Having a hangover, I couldn't be bothered finding something else to listen to.


----------



## nottsgirl (Aug 21, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Really enjoyed Huey's show today with its focus on noughties New York and stuff like DFA and 2 Many DJ's.  Could have done without Jamz' garage special - 99% horrible music.  Having a hangover, I couldn't be bothered finding something else to listen to.


Jamz can go either way.


----------



## Mattym (Aug 22, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> Jamz can go either way.


Think I've liked every show I've heard thus far. Admittedly, I didn't listen yesterday.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 27, 2021)

Am enjoying this Yazzus mix, only came in half way through but is banging!

Reminds me of stuff I used to play in Brixton in the late '90s. 

The Ghana born, London bred producer, DJ and rising star throws down a supercharged sassy ghettotech mix of classic pop bootlegs inspired by the early 1990's hardcore rave scene. Yazzus is making waves across the UK having scooped a breakthrough Producer nomination at DJ Mag’s 2020 Best of British awards and is a member of the UK's most exciting club music crew, Six Figure Gang, alongside 6 Music favourite Sherelle


----------



## Mattym (Aug 27, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Am enjoying this Yazzus mix, only came in half way through but is banging!
> 
> Reminds me of stuff I used to play in Brixton in the late '90s.
> 
> The Ghana born, London bred producer, DJ and rising star throws down a supercharged sassy ghettotech mix of classic pop bootlegs inspired by the early 1990's hardcore rave scene. Yazzus is making waves across the UK having scooped a breakthrough Producer nomination at DJ Mag’s 2020 Best of British awards and is a member of the UK's most exciting club music crew, Six Figure Gang, alongside 6 Music favourite Sherelle


Heard an electroey type number with some old school stabs in it- will listen again on catch up. Was really nice to hear MAH close her show with Drexciya yesterday.


----------



## Cerv (Aug 27, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Am enjoying this Yazzus mix, only came in half way through but is banging!
> 
> Reminds me of stuff I used to play in Brixton in the late '90s.
> 
> The Ghana born, London bred producer, DJ and rising star throws down a supercharged sassy ghettotech mix of classic pop bootlegs inspired by the early 1990's hardcore rave scene. Yazzus is making waves across the UK having scooped a breakthrough Producer nomination at DJ Mag’s 2020 Best of British awards and is a member of the UK's most exciting club music crew, Six Figure Gang, alongside 6 Music favourite Sherelle


yeah that was great. a shame they're only ever on the iplayer for 30 days cos I'd download and keep a bunch. 

but think I'm going to put a fake recurring meeting in my work calendar cos I'm fed up getting calls during these Friday mixes anyway.


----------



## Mattym (Aug 27, 2021)

Cerv said:


> yeah that was great. a shame they're only ever on the iplayer for 30 days cos I'd download and keep a bunch.
> 
> but think I'm going to put a fake recurring meeting in my work calendar cos I'm fed up getting calls during these Friday mixes anyway.


Dunno if part 2 on the following link works or would be of use?








						[BBC to MP3] Top 2 Methods to Download BBC Radio
					

BBC radio provides a great deal of vivid content for users. Is BBC radio free download possible? The best methods are in this article.



					www.tuneskit.com
				




I quite often rip streams live as they're happening or from off BBC sounds etc, because of the 30 days nonsense and if not BBC, because I don't want to be reliant on using data the whole time.


----------



## Cerv (Aug 27, 2021)

cheers. I'll try that out.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 30, 2021)

I'm rather enjoying the Bass (how low can it go) Day today


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 30, 2021)

Not surprised Keaveney is on the list of people who can't hear "Camberwell" without doing a whole bit about the Camberwell Carrot.
When is he leaving!?


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 30, 2021)

BoxRoom said:


> Not surprised Keaveney is on the list of people who can't hear "Camberwell" without doing a whole bit about the Camberwell Carrot.
> When is he leaving!?



I think he said that was his last show


----------



## spitfire (Aug 30, 2021)

Sorry hatorz, Shaun is on the schedule up till the 6th at the moment. Yes I checked, god I'm bored.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 30, 2021)

Not sure I can do 3 hours of UK Garage...


----------



## spitfire (Aug 30, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Not sure I can do 3 hours of UK Garage...



Apparently I can. Quite enjoyed that, especially the half hour speed garage throwback mix.


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 30, 2021)

Both Don Letts shows over this bank holiday have been superb


----------



## belboid (Aug 30, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> Both Don Letts shows over this bank holiday have been superb


Did he mention if he ever used to be in a band?


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 30, 2021)

Oh yeah, he even played a cover of E=mc²


----------



## spitfire (Aug 31, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Sorry hatorz, Shaun is on the schedule up till the 6th at the moment. Yes I checked, god I'm bored.



9 shows left, end of next week.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 1, 2021)

Ok. So I got a bit of heat last night from my slightly former partner last night for getting Keaveny sacked, apparently there were tearful scenes on Twitter. But fuck it. I had to do it. I'm sure he'll get a nice gig elsewhere.

I'm moving on to my next target. Can we discuss Gemma Cairney? She seems to have adopted his style of talking over songs. Good or not good?


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 1, 2021)

He's funny, I like him and you've all been really horrible


----------



## Petcha (Sep 1, 2021)

My former partner is also a fan and informs me he's dating Mary Anne Hobbs. Yes, he's a nice bloke, I'm sure she is as well, and she's a far less annoying person, but no. Don't speak over Nick Cave thank you. I didn't want to send on that chart someone did upthread to his boss but hey, he spent about 4 hours doing it.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 1, 2021)

Wrong thread!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 1, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I'm moving on to my next target. Can we discuss Gemma Cairney? She seems to have adopted his style of talking over songs. Good or not good?



I've warmed to Gemma slightly, mainly because of her love of Scotland and she seems like a nice person.  But she can undoubtedly be annoying in a radio 1 sort of way.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 1, 2021)

Petcha said:


> My former partner is also a fan and informs me he's dating Mary Anne Hobbs. Yes, he's a nice bloke, I'm sure she is as well, and she's a far less annoying person, but no. Don't speak over Nick Cave thank you. I didn't want to send on that chart someone did upthread to his boss but hey, he spent about 4 hours doing it.



Keaveny is dating Hobbs?  Their handover conversation is pretty much always excruciating...


----------



## spitfire (Sep 1, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I've warmed to Gemma slightly, mainly because of her love of Scotland and she seems like a nice person.  But she can undoubtedly be annoying in a radio 1 sort of way.



She had an interview in the Graun last week and she was relentlessly perky in that too. Still gets on my old jaded nerves I'm afraid. She doesn't have the music chops of MAH either which compensates for the excessive simpering on her show. I also like MAH genuine enthusiasm for new music even if the way she gets it across is a bit cringy sometimes. She liked one of my tweets once as well so she's OK.

I always though the handover was a bit flirty but citation needed!


----------



## Petcha (Sep 1, 2021)

I've googled it and I'm not actually sure where former partner got that from about MAH. Will request further info. Watch this space.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 1, 2021)

Someone has very helpfully compiled playlists of Ezra Furman's shows in Riley's slot a couple of weeks ago. Also the 'Loud & Proud' ones from June. Pretty much all of it absolute gold. I love her.

 



I've been listening to a lot of her own music too, also excellent.








I'm a bit obsessed.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 2, 2021)

Quite enjoying this Maya Jane Coles mix.  No idea if she's considered good these days or not.


----------



## nottsgirl (Sep 5, 2021)

Too much jazz today.


----------



## nottsgirl (Sep 5, 2021)

Bit torn as it’s Liz Kershaw now but the music is good.


----------



## nottsgirl (Sep 5, 2021)

It’s ok, cognitive dissonance gone as she just cut a really good song off in the middle, nice one Liz.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 5, 2021)

I'll be interested to hear how she makes it all about herself and tells of her own experiences of racism in the 70s.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 5, 2021)

There we go - "I've been in a band"


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 5, 2021)

I can certainly see how your experiences with Carol Vorderman in Dawn Chorus and the Blue Tits chime with the experiences of The Specials.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 5, 2021)

Oh god, Kershaw on racism 

fucks sake


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 5, 2021)

The poisonous cunt.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 5, 2021)

And her guest has to finish the show by correcting Kershaw on the thing they have been talking about  throughout the show and actually sat in to record the show


----------



## keybored (Sep 5, 2021)

Does anyone else remember those Blue Jam Radio 1 DJ stings? It's got to be time for Chris Morris to do some for the 6Music shits now.

This was the Moyles one.


Spoiler: graphic description of a DJ dying horribly






> Up on the roof a naked DJ smears himself with jam
> One final pleasure in the abject misery of his self-knowledge
> He's distressed, we can hear that now
> Sobs wrack his body, and somehow threaten to spoil the moment for a moment
> ...


----------



## nottsgirl (Sep 5, 2021)

I want to listen again to yesterday’s programming but I don’t have enough data and my internet is down. Guy Garvey and Amy Lamé are ok but they’re so MOR.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 10, 2021)

spitfire said:


> 9 shows left, end of next week.


Just a reminder that it's his last day today


----------



## spitfire (Sep 10, 2021)

PursuedByBears said:


> Just a reminder that it's his last day today



IS IT? 

They haven't mentioned it. Kept it on the downlow, I almost forgot.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 10, 2021)

This mix is all over the shop.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2021)

spitfire said:


> This mix is all over the shop.


I tuned in for the first time in weeks and weeks only to hear Hobbs smugly reading out tweets about her wonderful her show is.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 10, 2021)

I kind of need it be over for Keaveny now tbh. I've been isolating so have listened to the whole week and it's making me a bit sad. I think Craig Charles is going to be rubbish. Unfunny and a bit of a dick. You'll all be sorry you hounded Keaveny out.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 10, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> I kind of need it be over for Keaveny now tbh. I've been isolating so have listened to the whole week and it's making me a bit sad. I think Craig Charles is going to be rubbish. Unfunny and a bit of a dick. You'll all be sorry you hounded Keaveny out.



Yes. I actually agree with you. Craig Charles is not good.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2021)

It's not switched into the most over the top fawning backslapping I've ever heard on the radio.

And I'm out.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 10, 2021)

Fucking hell... is anyone listening to this handover from Hobbs to Keaveny?


----------



## Petcha (Sep 10, 2021)

'You're the only person who catches me when I fall'


----------



## spitfire (Sep 10, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Fucking hell... is anyone listening to this handover from Hobbs to Keaveny?



Aw man I missed it, bet it was a beautiful moment.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Petcha (Sep 10, 2021)

He's currently singing along to the theme tune of Cheers


----------



## Mogden (Sep 10, 2021)

Petcha said:


> He's currently singing along to the theme tune of Cheers


Fucking switch it off if it bothers you that much. Taking the piss out of someone just cos they're leaving a job is not a good look and it could well be because of mental health issues or just a desire to improve himself. There's absolutely nothing wrong with that but there is something wrong with someone who persists in listening to a radio programme just to pick holes in it.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 10, 2021)

You're under the impression he's leaving of his own volition? He was sacked. He and his style don't and won't fit into the 'vision' of the new boss which is a far younger and more diverse demographic. 

And I don't 'keep listening' to it. I occasionally tune in. It's pretty much unbearable but when I'm working and can't be arsed choosing my own tunes 6 is good, it's just the talking, particularly by him. Even his co-host there in her gushing outro to him said 'the first thing I learned about radio is that if there's nothing to say, don't say anything - you Shaun, proved that wrong' Fucking hell. No, he didn't.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 10, 2021)

I don't think he was sacked. Unless Charles is a placeholder for someone younger that isn't free for a while. I reckon CC was the only solution they could find at short notice when SK decided on new pastures.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 10, 2021)

He was most definitely sacked. That was pretty much made clear in his goodbye from Hobbs there. Much as Radcliffe and Maconie have been bumped to an obscure slot. White middle aged men are not the order of the day.

I'm sure he is a nice man and I hope he does sort something else out, but failure to adapt to the times is not a good career move in any industry,


----------



## Mogden (Sep 10, 2021)

Petcha said:


> You're under the impression he's leaving of his own volition? He was sacked. He and his style don't and won't fit into the 'vision' of the new boss which is a far younger and more diverse demographic.
> 
> And I don't 'keep listening' to it. I occasionally tune in. It's pretty much unbearable but when I'm working and can't be arsed choosing my own tunes 6 is good, it's just the talking, particularly by him. Even his co-host there in her gushing outro to him said 'the first thing I learned about radio is that if there's nothing to say, don't say anything - you Shaun, proved that wrong' Fucking hell. No, he didn't.


Leaving or sacked it makes no difference. Just shut the fuck up!


----------



## Petcha (Sep 10, 2021)

Exactly. And now he will.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 10, 2021)

George Lamb to return?


----------



## spitfire (Sep 10, 2021)

Moyles/Lamb combo is what I've been hearing.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 10, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Moyles/Lamb combo is what I've been hearing.



A very diverse choice


----------



## spitfire (Sep 10, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> A very diverse choice



Well Lamb is 41 and Moyles is 46 so that's quite a varied life experience between them.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 10, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Well Lamb is 41 and Moyles is 46 so that's quite a varied life experience between them.



Cutting edge stuff, for sure. Whatever happened to that guy who did the Big Breakfast? Johnny something.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 10, 2021)

Xfm basically.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 10, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Xfm basically.



Remember that being full of ads and Kasabian


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 10, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Remember that being full of ads and Kasabian


It's called Radio X now and still is.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 10, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> It's called Radio X now and still is.



6 music take note


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 10, 2021)

Are you serious about Lamb/Moyles spitfire, or is that lols?


----------



## spitfire (Sep 10, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Are you serious about Lamb/Moyles spitfire, or is that lols?



lols. would be awful.

I have to listen to Xfm now in the car as my car is ancient and all my journeys are so short I cba to set up bluetooth etc. (yes, they are essential, heavy things need picking up).

Moyles is still an insufferable ignorant cunt. Vaughan is still a stream of idiocy.

They're such fucking laaaads. I hate them.

eta: Absolute was my previous last resort but now it has been replaced by Kid Jensen or something playing well know disco hits all fucking day.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 10, 2021)

He's getting a little bit plastered now and having a pop at the BBC. Fair enough I suppose


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 10, 2021)

spitfire said:


> lols. would be awful.
> 
> I have to listen to Xfm now in the car as my car is ancient and all my journeys are so short I cba to set up bluetooth etc. (yes, they are essential, heavy things need picking up).
> 
> ...


Thank fuck. It wouldn't surprise me though. 

I got all Vaughan in my ears a few weeks ago by mistake; fucking horrible.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Nebogipfel (Sep 10, 2021)

There is something to be said for bowing out with dignity.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 10, 2021)

Yep. Reading out loved up emails about yourself for hours is probably not quite that


----------



## spitfire (Sep 10, 2021)

spitfire said:


>



I thought he'd gone for the longest dead air ever but I had just pressed mute by mistake. Been sitting here in silence for 3 minutes!  

What a wanker.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 10, 2021)

Awww 😭


----------



## Petcha (Sep 10, 2021)

He's gone!


----------



## spitfire (Sep 10, 2021)

Petcha said:


> He's gone!



And it's all your fault.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 10, 2021)

I do like both Crowded House and the Carpenters though so that's quite a nice way to go out


----------



## Petcha (Sep 10, 2021)

spitfire said:


> And it's all your fault.



Yep. I need a new target. Yes, Raab I'm looking at you.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 10, 2021)

Hah!


----------



## spitfire (Sep 10, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Yep. I need a new target. Yes, Raab I'm looking at you.


----------



## authoridroberts (Sep 10, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I don't think he was sacked. Unless Charles is a placeholder for someone younger that isn't free for a while. I reckon CC was the only solution they could find at short notice when SK decided on new pastures.


Sounds like he was (sacked)... The man says so himself: "...when I was informed that I wouldn't be doing this show anymore..." 2:56.45


----------



## spitfire (Sep 10, 2021)

authoridroberts said:


> Sounds like he was (sacked)... The man says so himself: "...when I was informed that I wouldn't be doing this show anymore..." 2:56.45



Well there you go. I missed that during Dead Air Gate.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 10, 2021)

I've just been taking a look at his twitter. he really is a good dude. i feel sorry for him, they should have just moved him to a less high profile slot like they did to the far, far, far worse Radcliffe and Maconie



			https://twitter.com/shaunwkeaveny?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor


----------



## spitfire (Sep 10, 2021)

I just find it strange they chose CC to replace him. there must be younger, more cutting edge DJ's out there who haven't already got a show on 6.


----------



## authoridroberts (Sep 10, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I just find it strange they chose CC to replace him. there must be younger, more cutting edge DJ's out there who haven't already got a show on 6.


CC was always the really popular choice to cover Keaveny when he did the breakfast show, and when he covered Steve The Mac for months during lockdown 1 or 2 or 3 or whatthefuck number it was, again he proved to be popular, so maybe he was the natural choice for the moment. But mark my words, there'll be a radio 1 child waiting in the wings to take over, like Gemma or Hugh or some such shite. Maybe it's us, maybe we've gotten too aged for the radio 6 demographic and it's time to get the pipe and slippers out, put away the vinyl and tune in to radio 4 FOREVVVVVVVVEEEEEER....


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2021)

Petcha said:


> He's getting a little bit plastered now and having a pop at the BBC. Fair enough I suppose


Why? They gave him a job - and a wage - most DJs can only dream about.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 10, 2021)

authoridroberts said:


> CC was always the really popular choice to cover Keaveny when he did the breakfast show, and when he covered Steve The Mac for months during lockdown 1 or 2 or 3 or whatthefuck number it was, again he proved to be popular, so maybe he was the natural choice for the moment. But mark my words, there'll be a radio 1 child waiting in the wings to take over, like Gemma or Hugh or some such shite. Maybe it's us, maybe we've gotten too aged for the radio 6 demographic and it's time to get the pipe and slippers out, put away the vinyl and tune in to radio 4 FOREVVVVVVVVEEEEEER....



I liked CC in SL's slot, he was just the tonic during the dark days of lockdown. I'll probably enjoy his new show but I reckon you're right, there's someone in the hatchery they are grooming. Not Cairney, anyone but Cairney.


----------



## killer b (Sep 10, 2021)

editor said:


> Why? They gave him a job - and a wage - most DJs can only dream about.


because they canned him from the job and wage most DJs can only dream about?


----------



## authoridroberts (Sep 10, 2021)

...


----------



## authoridroberts (Sep 10, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I liked CC in SL's slot, he was just the tonic during the dark days of lockdown. I'll probably enjoy his new show but I reckon you're right, there's someone in the hatchery they are grooming. Not Cairney, anyone but Cairney.


Yeah, I had to turn her off this morning. Just so fucking.... sycophantic... and radio 1...


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2021)

killer b said:


> because they canned him from the job and wage most DJs can only dream about?


Maybe that's because he treated his _music playing_ job as a platform for his shit fucking jokes and sub Radio One bantz .

Honestly, he sounds like an average band who haven't recorded a decent album in years moaning about being booted off their record label. It's the nature of the job in entertainment that your star shines and fades, and as far as I can see he had a very long time in the limelight. Too long, in fact.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 10, 2021)

14 years. Which he mentioned quite a few times.


----------



## killer b (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm sure you're right and he's terrible, but I think you have to allow someone who's just been canned to have a few moments of bitterness.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 10, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> George Lamb to return?



I'd fucking love that tbh


----------



## spitfire (Sep 10, 2021)

Just in case anyone else missed it because they are fat fingered fuckwits with a stupid touch bar on their computer that needs to be launched into the sea.

Bless him, a bit overblown but he grew on me over the years and as a daytime radio show, I expected chat, twats and drivel so having been subjected recently to Radio X it has given me a fresh appreciation for SK's schtick.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 10, 2021)

fucking hell, that’s laid on thick. this is why radio is so shit, unless it’s just music


----------



## spitfire (Sep 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> fucking hell, that’s laid on thick. this is why radio is so shit, unless it’s just music



Spotify ------>

Some people like radio shows, the chat, the shit jokes, interspersed with some decent music (most of the time). I'm not sure what else you would expect from a daytime radio show? everyone latches onto BBC 6 *Music* but it's one of their main stations, it's never going to be wall to wall tunes.

I've always liked radio, with people chatting sometimes, other people don't.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 10, 2021)

Is a bit thick but he's been there for 14 years so whatevs.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 10, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Spotify ------>
> 
> Some people like radio shows, the chat, the shit jokes, interspersed with some decent music (most of the time). I'm not sure what else you would expect from a daytime radio show? everyone latches onto BBC 6 *Music* but it's one of their main stations, it's never going to be wall to wall tunes.
> 
> I've always liked radio, with people chatting sometimes, other people don't.




It's one of those stations that's a go to. Keeps this listener in touch and nostalgic about living in the UK. And ever still, being introduced to new music. Like hearing the voices, even the annoying ones.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 10, 2021)

Not sure what’s going on here but have it anyway.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 12, 2021)

Ezra Furman killing it and she's only played 3 tunes.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 12, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Not sure what’s going on here but have it anyway.




Star Wars force choke?


----------



## BoxRoom (Sep 12, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Star Wars force choke?


Aye! Obvious to me, but I am a nerd.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 14, 2021)

I'm just saying, if my name was Anne Frankenstein, I'd probably use my middle name or something in case people thought I had made myself up an extremely bad taste name along the lines of Joanna Gruesome or Chet Faker.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 14, 2021)

King Biscuit Time said:


> I'm just saying, if my name was Anne Frankenstein, I'd probably use my middle name or something in case people thought I had made myself up an extremely bad taste name along the lines of Joanna Gruesome or Chet Faker.


 
It's pronounced "Fronkensteen"


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 16, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> It's pronounced "Fronkensteen"



She doesn't seem too annoying (so far).  Can we have her on instead of Shaun/Craig?


----------



## spitfire (Sep 16, 2021)

Finding Hawkins a bit vanilla/wallpaper.

Also he reminds me of early starts when I have to meet a delivery at 4am, which I hate. Don't mind him at that time tbh.


----------



## Cerv (Sep 18, 2021)

Anything up with Gilles Peterson?
His show’s being covered by Nabihah Iqbal today and it must have been a last minute thing as they’ve not even updated the EPG.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2021)

_Why the fuck _has some bloke been given airtime to talk about his favourite fucking recipe?


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 20, 2021)

It's a regular, albeit very dull and pointless feature isn't it?

Like ventriloquism on the radio, it's not really the medium.


----------



## authoridroberts (Sep 20, 2021)

editor said:


> _Why the fuck _has some bloke been given airtime to talk about his favourite fucking recipe?


Because the new 6 isn't about music anymore it's about people and their fucking hobbies (non music related). Sadly, I tune out of 6 more than in these days.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2021)

authoridroberts said:


> Because the new 6 isn't about music anymore it's about people and their fucking hobbies (non music related). Sadly, I tune out of 6 more than in these days.


I wonder if any readers, ever, wrote in and said, "Hey, we'd love it if some chef we'd never heard of gave us the recipe of his favourite chicken wrap while he namechecks some songs that you play about 5 seconds of"?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 20, 2021)

Maybe it appeals to a younger demographic. Everything is about food, these days.


----------



## authoridroberts (Sep 21, 2021)

editor said:


> I wonder if any readers, ever, wrote in and said, "Hey, we'd love it if some chef we'd never heard of gave us the recipe of his favourite chicken wrap while he namechecks some songs that you play about 5 seconds of"?


And then there's the maths of fucking life... radio six from 930 to 10am is basically radio 4 these days.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 22, 2021)

What a drag it is getting old


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> What a drag it is getting old


At no point in my life have I ever thought it would be great to have a chef babbling on about his recipe for a chicken wrap on a music station, so I'm not sure where 'getting old' comes into it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 22, 2021)

editor said:


> At no point in my life have I ever thought it would be great to have a chef babbling on about his recipe for a chicken wrap on a music station, so I'm not sure where 'getting old' comes into it.



Chicken wrap is where it's at with the younger demographic?

Honestly, it's hardly George Lamb, is it?


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Chicken wrap is where it's at with the younger demographic?
> 
> Honestly, it's hardly George Lamb, is it?


Did you actually hear the section I'm referring to? But if you want to patronise young people by saying they want to hear some old chef that no one's heard  of barking out ingredients in an echoey room, you go right ahead.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 22, 2021)

editor said:


> Did you actually hear the section I'm referring to? But if you want to patronise young people by saying they want to hear some old chef that no one's heard  of barking out ingredients in an echoey room, you go right ahead.



Probably needed a banging donk on it


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 23, 2021)

On a more serious note, the Freak Zone tribute to Richard H Kirk is an awesome slice of his output. RIP.


----------



## Cerv (Sep 24, 2021)

1991 day is making me feel old as fuck


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 24, 2021)

Cerv said:


> 1991 day is making me feel old as fuck


My 10 year old said he was ashamed of me when I turned up the radio and sang along to Salt 'n' Peppa's Let's Talk About Sex. I always find it ironic when they do this retro going back in time playlisting because that's mostly all they ever play in the daytime  anyway . Like, who has ever thought OMG, Radio 6 are playing Supergrass, that's a novelty, must be something special going on?  I listen to WFMU which is genuinely innovative and exciting but can't be arsed casting it before I go to work. Tbf, Radio 6 played Bikini Kill the other morning and it cheered me right up.


----------



## Cerv (Sep 24, 2021)

cyberfairy said:


> My 10 year old said he was ashamed of me when I turned up the radio and sang along to Salt 'n' Peppa's Let's Talk About Sex.


isn't it supposed to be parents who scold their kids for singing along to filth?
I can feel his embarrassment from here


----------



## spitfire (Sep 24, 2021)

cyberfairy said:


> My 10 year old said he was ashamed of me when I turned up the radio and sang along to Salt 'n' Peppa's Let's Talk About Sex. I always find it ironic when they do this retro going back in time playlisting because that's mostly all they ever play in the daytime  anyway . Like, who has ever thought OMG, Radio 6 are playing Supergrass, that's a novelty, must be something special going on?  I listen to WFMU which is genuinely innovative and exciting but can't be arsed casting it before I go to work. Tbf, Radio 6 played Bikini Kill the other morning and it cheered me right up.



I wasn't really paying attention today but didn't realise until about an hour ago that they were doing a special day. So you have a point!


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 24, 2021)

Cerv said:


> isn't it supposed to be parents who scold their kids for singing along to filth?
> I can feel his embarrassment from here


I get told off for swearing as well. His dad and I love music, play it constantly, took child to festivals from early age and so now the 10 year old will only listen to the  8 bit soundtrack from Zelda and has been in trouble for refusing to sing at school.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 24, 2021)

Got to admit that this 1991 day is reminding me how dull I found Nirvana at the time compared to how good all the techno and baggy stuff was.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 24, 2021)

Todays output put a smile on this face. Even a quick bop at work.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 26, 2021)

Didn't throw a paywall up for me so hopefully won't for you.

I disagree with the  journo's sniffy dismissal of the new sounds, god forbid we have even more indie landfill.









						Shaun Keaveny on BBC 6 Music: ‘I wasn’t sacked, they offered me… a lesser commitment’
					

In the self-flagellating manner in which the BBC reports on itself, last Sunday Radio 4’s Pick of the Week played out Shaun Keaveny’s emotional farewell to Radi




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 26, 2021)

Can't access the article but am delighted that the music content is evolving and changing. As it should be.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 26, 2021)

Spoiler: article



In the self-flagellating manner in which the BBC reports on itself, last Sunday Radio 4’s _Pick of the Week_ played out Shaun Keaveny’s emotional farewell to Radio 6 Music. Keaveny, 49, left a fortnight ago, after 14 years with the station — including 11 as breakfast host, then two as its afternoon presenter. His voice wavering, he spoke of the “community” and “fellowship” of a radio show. But it was how he introduced his valediction that made listeners emotional: “When I was informed that I wouldn’t be doing this show any more …”

It is the intimate trick of radio to infiltrate your personal space; for a presenter to feel like a friend. When schedules are rearranged, and DJs axed, it can feel like a violation; like a stranger coming into your home and rearranging the furniture.


They are a passionate lot, BBC Radio 6 Music listeners, with a proprietorial attitude to their station. (Justifiably so: in 2010, after a passionate listeners’ campaign, the BBC Trust rejected a management proposal to axe the digital-only station.) Keaveny’s revelations provoked frenzied, dismayed speculation, not just about him and his politics (he’s been anti-Boris on Twitter) but also about the station’s direction. Scrolling through the 1,000-plus comments on 6 Music’s Facebook page, a theme emerged: amid grumblings of ageism, dedicated listeners were anxious about not only beloved presenters being sidelined, but themselves too.
So was BBC Radio 6 Music ever meant to be a station its listeners grew old gracefully with? At the moment there’s a core contradiction that a station with a target audience of 25 to 44-year-olds has presenters with an average age of 56. And the overwhelming majority are white men.
I am a dedicated Radio 6 listener. I can’t remember if it was the _Adam and Joe _show move from XFM, or Bob Dylan’s _Theme Time Radio Hour _that first got me listening, but I stayed. I tuned to 6 Music when Bowie and Prince died. During my first faltering mornings of motherhood there was always the gentle-voiced Lauren Laverne in the background.

Like others, over the past year I have noticed its playlist is venturing into grime, jazz, hip-hop and throbbing stuff you’d expect to hear in a club near dawn. I neither know nor like it all, but I suspect that is rather the point. I am beyond the station’s target age.
Samantha Moy, promoted to station controller in July 2020, seems to be in both an enviable and an invidious position. In the pre-lockdown first quarter of 2020, 6 Music celebrated its highest audience yet of 2.56 million listeners, making it the UK’s most successful digital-only station. However, 6 Music’s primary remit is not to grow audience but to entice younger audiences. So there is a dance between the new and the old: bring in a presenter like the 30-year-old Jamz Supernova from Radio 1Xtra, quite the step change from 17 years of Saturday afternoons with Liz Kershaw, then have a whole day such as last Friday’s marking the 30th anniversary of Nirvana’s _Nevermind_. Next week the station will announce a new Friday presenter, recruited via an auditioning process.
6 Music’s listenership does not necessarily welcome change. Some, like me, still chafe against moves in 2019 that gave Mary Anne Hobbs’s breathy vocals and chillout-room vibe a mid-morning slot, when she seems better suited to an evening ease-in. Others kvetch about the diminishment of Radcliffe and Maconie: from October they lose another hour. Craig Charles’s _Teatime Takeover_was a hit of the first lockdown, but not everyone is happy now he’s been given the weekday afternoon slot, prompting Keaveny’s departure.
Should 6 Music’s loyal fans just move on? The problem is the BBC has created no clear next step for musically curious Gen Xers. Radio 2 is too mainstream. And nothing from the commercial sector matches 6 Music’s knowledge and eclecticism. Absolute, Virgin and Radio X (whose forebear XFM proved that an indie station could thrive) have marquee presenters, but not the BBC’s archive or reach, or the technological cohesiveness of Sounds.

Perhaps what is needed is a Radio 6 Extra, to which audiences and presenters might seamlessly migrate? Might the likeable, popular Keaveny be given a spot there? “I wasn’t sacked,” he told _The Sunday Times_’s Jonathan Dean last week. “They offered me . . . Shall we say . . . a lesser commitment? I’ve got a mortgage to pay. It was hard.”
Keaveny has launched a podcast, _The Line-Up_, inviting a musician guest to build their dream festival. But he hopes to return to live radio. For now he will be missed.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 27, 2021)

Spoiler



Like others, over the past year I have noticed its playlist is venturing into grime, jazz, hip-hop and throbbing stuff you’d expect to hear in a club near dawn. I neither know nor like it all, but I suspect that is rather the point.



Clearly! 

Reminded of the outrage when DLT, Bates and the other remnants were turfed out of R1.

Some people are seemingly stuck in their late teens/twenties and change is unwelcome.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 27, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's the quote. 

Some of the jazz stuff leaves me cold but I like that I am being exposed to it regardless. Am 110% down for all the techno/grime/hip hop and where do I sign up for throbbing?!?!


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 27, 2021)

Just listening to Ezra Furman and there's none of the "new" jazz/grime/techno/hip-hop going down. Which is ok, it's her choice but the music and some of the references clearly not aimed at younger listeners. She was on about The Honeymooners, which not everybody is going to get.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 27, 2021)

I didn't realise I'm outside the target audience (just).  Maybe it's time for radio 2...


----------



## spitfire (Sep 28, 2021)

I'm definitely too old for this.


----------



## [62] (Sep 28, 2021)

I was always too cool for 6 Music. They're the problem, not me. 

This is the key bit in that article: 

"The problem is the BBC has created no clear next step for musically curious Gen Xers. Radio 2 is too mainstream. And nothing from the commercial sector matches 6 Music’s knowledge and eclecticism."

I've only ever dipped into the station in recent years at particular times of the day TBH, and I've always preferred to stick my own stuff on. I've no problem with an older demographic getting challenged - Tom Ravenscroft has always been great for that - but the thing that's pushing me away is that the 'challenging new stuff' being introduced now isn't very challenging; it's just made by young people. The straw that broke the camel's back for me was some tune Steve Lamacq played last week that sounded a bit like a weedy version of that slick Luther Vandross/Alexander O'Neal soul stuff from the 80s. Rehashed mainstream shite, in other words.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 28, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Just listening to Ezra Furman and there's none of the "new" jazz/grime/techno/hip-hop going down. Which is ok, it's her choice but the music and some of the references clearly not aimed at younger listeners. She was on about The Honeymooners, which not everybody is going to get.


Don't fucking start on Ezra


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 28, 2021)

Cerv said:


> isn't it supposed to be parents who scold their kids for singing along to filth?
> I can feel his embarrassment from here


It is every parent's duty to mildly annoy their offspring by singing along to ancient and embarrassing songs 



krtek a houby said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT THE JAZZ 😱😱😱


----------



## killer b (Sep 28, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> It is every parent's duty to mildly annoying their offspring by singing along to ancient and embarrassed songs


while dancing


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 29, 2021)

The Specials every fucking time


----------



## nottsgirl (Sep 29, 2021)

Enjoyed The Specials too, I do love Steve Lamacq.

Pleased to hear Marisa Anderson now.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 29, 2021)

Steve has also supported the Alabama 3 since the early days. Played their new single tonight. 

He’s a good fella. 

Plays too much indie for me but you pays your money you makes your choice. Whaddyagonnado?


----------



## rcourt130864 (Oct 1, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Steve has also supported the Alabama 3 since the early days. Played their new single tonight.
> 
> He’s a good fella.
> 
> Plays too much indie for me but you pays your money you makes your choice. Whaddyagonnado?


Lamacq balances out the daytime 6 musical menu that seems to be composed of electronica, hip hop, cod jazz and dance music


----------



## killer b (Oct 1, 2021)

If only


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2021)

what jazz do they ever play?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 1, 2021)

ska invita said:


> what jazz do they ever play?


Sons of Kemet, Sons of Kemet and Sons of Kemet.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 1, 2021)

ska invita said:


> what jazz do they ever play?



Moses Boyd cropped up, the other day, as did Art Blakey & the Jazz Messengers.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 8, 2021)

Enjoying the low key Friday guest mix

Having said that I had my first cup of hot coffee in a fortnight this morning so my endorphin bar is set fairly low


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 8, 2021)

A few gammony types being shitty about Jamz Supernova (and the music she plays) on FB.  NOT ENOUGH SHED SEVEN!!!!1111


----------



## spitfire (Oct 10, 2021)

Iggy on a Sunday is soooooo much better than Lamey.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 10, 2021)

Just realised its “slow Sunday” so everything is very soothing. Like it.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 16, 2021)

Did Jamz really just say "Royskopp's"?   Young people, eh?


----------



## spitfire (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm starting to wonder if 6 days of Craig Charles might be a bit much.

I initially thought he was going to be a stopgap till they found a newer, younger presenter to replace SK but it seems to have been a conscious decision on the part of the station managers when they tried to move SK and he bailed/was shown the door.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 16, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I'm starting to wonder if 6 days of Craig Charles might be a bit much.
> 
> I initially thought he was going to be a stopgap till they found a newer, younger presenter to replace SK but it seems to have been a conscious decision on the part of the station managers when they tried to move SK and he bailed/was shown the door.



6 minutes of him is generally too much IMO.


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 17, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> 6 minutes of him is generally too much IMO.


TRUUUUUUNK OF F*switches to Spotify*


----------



## Me76 (Oct 17, 2021)

I like Craig Charles.  When he was the early evening during lock down, he got me through the last two hours of work.  He played a lot more of a mix than he does on his own show, he had a brief.  Hopefully that will be the case for his perm job.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 17, 2021)

Me76 said:


> I like Craig Charles.  When he was the early evening during lock down, he got me through the last two hours of work.  He played a lot more of a mix than he does on his own show, he had a brief.  Hopefully that will be the case for his perm job.


Likewise.  The Trunk of Punk was the cherry on the cake when it came to logging off time at 5.15.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 19, 2021)

I feel like Lauren Laverne has had more holidays than work time recently.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 19, 2021)

Me76 said:


> I feel like Lauren Laverne has had more holidays than work time recently.



I'm not complaining...


----------



## Me76 (Oct 19, 2021)

I don't particularly like her but I like Gemma Cairney less.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 19, 2021)

Me76 said:


> I don't particularly like her but I like Gemma Cairney less.



This is true.


----------



## rcourt130864 (Oct 21, 2021)

You'll be begging her to come back when its Gemma Cairney followed by MAH - permanently!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 22, 2021)

rcourt130864 said:


> You'll be begging her to come back when its Gemma Cairney followed by MAH - permanently!



Not really.  I tend not to bother with 6 Music's daytime output anyway, bar MAH sometimes.


----------



## BassJunkie (Oct 22, 2021)

I've been a defender of 6 music for a long time and consider myself more tolerant than most.

But really? Charles followed by Lamacq? They're trying to push me away by foisting these cunts into my ears (that's what comes of mixing one's metaphors).

I welcome recommendations as to what to listen to between 13:00 and 19:00.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 22, 2021)

BassJunkie said:


> I've been a defender of 6 music for a long time and consider myself more tolerant than most.
> 
> But really? Charles followed by Lamacq? They're trying to push me away by foisting these cunts into my ears (that's what comes of mixing one's metaphors).
> 
> I welcome recommendations as to what to listen to between 13:00 and 19:00.



Something from BBC iPlayer, something on worldwide FM or NTS, Spotify.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2021)

I really enjoyed it this morning. 

Know there is a lot to moan about but it is still the best (mainstream) radio station.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2021)

Badgers said:


> I really enjoyed it this morning.
> 
> Know there is a lot to moan about but it is still the best (mainstream) radio station.


Agreed, but Lamacq makes me want to throw the radio out of the window.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Agreed, but Lamacq makes me want to throw the radio out of the window.


I know. A lot of radio (mainstream) is shit and this is  good with sometimes annoying 'host's'


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 23, 2021)

I still have a soft spot for Lamaq. Yes he churns out lots of dreadful landfill indie, but you can’t deny his passion and love for that scene, and he’s still out there most nights of the week at various gigs. I’ve had a couple of pints with him and we had a good chat about the state of live music and what it means to him, he’s definitely one of the good guys in the industry.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I still have a soft spot for Lamaq. Yes he churns out lots of dreadful landfill indie, but you can’t deny his passion and love for that scene, and he’s still out there most nights of the week at various gigs. I’ve had a couple of pints with him and we had a good chat about the state of live music and what it means to him, he’s definitely one of the good guys in the industry.


Genuinely good to know; thanks for that.
I'll try to be a little more tolerant...but somehow his style, jingles and annoying shite just remind me too much of the old school R1 tosh that we had to put up with back then.


----------



## danski (Oct 25, 2021)

Nemone


----------



## danski (Oct 26, 2021)

danski said:


> Nemone


I’m sure she thinks her delivery is expressive. I just find it confusing. Slow, fast, high, low. Ffs speak proper, like wot I do.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 26, 2021)

Breathe.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 26, 2021)

Someone once wrote that Nemone always sounds like she's still coming down from a Groove Armada gig in the 1990s.  I think that's a perfect description.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 26, 2021)

Nemone > Gemma

(apart from the breathing bit which is the worst thing on the station by a country mile.)


----------



## spitfire (Oct 28, 2021)

So looks like Afro Deutsche is taking on the Friday slot with what looks like a magazine format finished off with a mix.

It's all a bit vague but I think she is doing every week with a guest. MAH played a really good mix from her at All Points East so this could be a good listen. Iggy Pop first guest, lol.

I usually have the radio on in my shed on a Friday night with a few beers and my middle aged hobbies so looking forward to this.

Kick off the weekend with The People's Party, an energetic celebration of the end of the working week. Iggy Pop joins Afrodeutsche as the first People's Party Selector to talk through his two track choices, which will inspire the rest of the show's selections. Hear rising country superstar CMAT in conversation, as well as Manchester producer Werkha who is bravely taking on the first Unmixable challenge. And Afrodeutsche will be in the mix for the Phones Down Finale, picking up the energy to kick start Friday evening.









						BBC Radio 6 Music - The People's Party with AFRODEUTSCHE, Iggy Pop joins to celebrate the end of the working week
					

Introducing Iggy Pop as the first People's Party Selector.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## killer b (Oct 28, 2021)

I like Afrodeutche, but have to say the concept for her show sounded a bit convoluted.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 28, 2021)

I thought they chucked Shaun Keavney out to appeal to a younger crowd? Craig Charles is fucking gash. I like him as a person, but fuck having him daily. Been trying to give the fella a fair go, but someone just mentioned the name Dan and Charles went, "Dan!, Dan!, Dan! - every time I hear the name Dan I'm reminded of that Alan Partridge show" 

Not enough of these  in the universe.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 28, 2021)

Yeah, he's not doing it for me yet.

And the listener jingles can fuck off.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 28, 2021)

They should replace him with Anne Frankenstein.


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 29, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I thought they chucked Shaun Keavney out to appeal to a younger crowd? Craig Charles is fucking gash. I like him as a person, but fuck having him daily. Been trying to give the fella a fair go, but someone just mentioned the name Dan and Charles went, "Dan!, Dan!, Dan! - every time I hear the name Dan I'm reminded of that Alan Partridge show"
> 
> Not enough of these  in the universe.



I am struggling with him. He's not really gelling at all. I ended up listening to the T20 instead.


----------



## danski (Oct 31, 2021)

Amy Lame just finished with a mix of horror film themes or something. Some bloke introduced it who I gather is/was involved and important. Surprisingly enjoyable for 7.50 on a wet Sunday morning!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 31, 2021)

danski said:


> Amy Lame just finished with a mix of horror film themes or something. Some bloke introduced it who I gather is/was involved and important. Surprisingly enjoyable for 7.50 on a wet Sunday morning!



Yeah, half an hour and it was mostly pretty obscure stuff.

There's also a John Carpenter Freak Zone mix, but it's more the typical horror film music.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 1, 2021)

Last night's Freak Zone episode proper has a John Carpenter interview and generally more obscure scary music.  Listening back now.


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 2, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I thought they chucked Shaun Keavney out to appeal to a younger crowd? Craig Charles is fucking gash. I like him as a person, but fuck having him daily. Been trying to give the fella a fair go, but someone just mentioned the name Dan and Charles went, "Dan!, Dan!, Dan! - every time I hear the name Dan I'm reminded of that Alan Partridge show"
> 
> Not enough of these  in the universe.


Charles is older than Keaveney. It makes no sense to me.

I did give Charles a go yesterday, good to have an open mind etc.

He spent most of the time laughing uproariously at each thing he said. 

But the things he said weren't funny.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 6, 2021)

Gilles Peterson is fab today. From disco to Santana. Love it


----------



## Mattym (Nov 6, 2021)

Really enjoyed Nabihah Iqbal standing in for TR yesterday evening. Big shoes to fill, I suppose.


----------



## MBV (Nov 6, 2021)

Bit grumpy but I hate the way various stations (6 & 5) use kids to review records. Might have been charming the first couple of times but it just grates now.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 6, 2021)

MBV said:


> Bit grumpy but I hate the way various stations (6 & 5) use kids to review records. Might have been charming the first couple of times but it just grates now.


That feature 'Lammo' does grinds my gears. Kids reading adult written scripts isn't funny.


----------



## Nebogipfel (Nov 12, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> That feature 'Lammo' does grinds my gears. Kids reading adult written scripts isn't funny.


I concur. It is a feature that should never have been greenlighted. Who actually likes it? Probably the same people who like dancing around the kitchen.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 12, 2021)

Nebogipfel said:


> people who like dancing around the kitchen.


Who doesn't?


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2021)

Everyone likes a kitchen disco don't they?


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 12, 2021)

My kitchen moves are fucking awesome tbf.


----------



## danski (Nov 12, 2021)

Yup


----------



## Nebogipfel (Nov 13, 2021)

My kitchen is narrow and I am fat!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 14, 2021)

I’m gonna give a shout to Chris Hawkins as he is probably my favourite show on 6 Music these days. I just wish more of the daytime DJs were allowed that amount of free rein to play a mix of mainstream/old/classic/new/indie/pop etc and also not be interrupted by news, promos, and jingles all the time. It’s really refreshing by contrast not to have all that. He also doesn’t try and be mr. comedy (Keaveny) or bore on about bands (Lamacq et al.) He just keeps it lively with the perfect amount of input and charisma, and mostly just gets on with playing the records.


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 14, 2021)

It always surprises me that he gets half decent guests not that I'm up early enough to hear them. Maybe he's just bullshitting those of us who only catch the last hour or so.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 14, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> It always surprises me that he gets half decent guests not that I'm up early enough to hear them. Maybe he's just bullshitting those of us who only catch the last hour or so.


Funnily enough he had Andy Cato from Groove Armada on last week who is now also a farmer, so the time of day was probably ideal!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 15, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Funnily enough he had Andy Cato from Groove Armada on last week who is now also a farmer, so the time of day was probably ideal!



And inspired me to go see GA on their final tour, until their next final tour.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 15, 2021)

I feel sick


----------



## MBV (Nov 20, 2021)

Huey's show is good today. 

Blurb:
Huey brings you a turntablism special featuring a Block Party mix from DJ Prime Cuts, a versus battle between DJ Shadow agains Cut Chemist, and jams from Rob Swift, RJD2, Grandmaster Flash, Grand Wizard Theodore, and DJ Premier. Plus there's new music from Joell Ortiz, Apollo Brown, Opek, Asta Hiroki, Makaya McCraven, Goya Gumbani & Subculture, Malik Alston, St Paul & The Broken Bones and Pigeon


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 20, 2021)

Always enjoy Huey's show. Afrodeutsche afterwards was also playing some good stuff.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 23, 2021)

How on earth is Guy Garvey a 'special guest' on Craig Charles' show? They work at the same place ffs.


----------



## Mogden (Nov 23, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> How on earth is Guy Garvey a 'special guest' on Craig Charles' show? They work at the same place ffs.


New Elbow album has just been released innit. Not got my hands on it yet though. I've actually not properly listened to 6 since Shaun was ditched.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 23, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> How on earth is Guy Garvey a 'special guest' on Craig Charles' show? They work at the same place ffs.


exactly what I thought.  Fortunately, I had a work call, so missed it.  

Trunk of Punk was good today though.  Proper DIY Ska-punk.  

I keep meaning to send him my own list.


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 24, 2021)

"Draw Your Year".

Radio 6 is giving us homework now!


----------



## Petcha (Nov 24, 2021)

I'm very much over Jamz Supernova now. And Craig Charles. Bring back Keaveny.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 24, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Always enjoy Huey's show. Afrodeutsche afterwards was also playing some good stuff.



Ironically, despite being an American, he's actually the one who talks the least between (or over) songs. He and Ravenscroft are by far the best on there.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 24, 2021)

CC isn't doing it for me, the fake laughing, the over dramatic style, the whatsapp voice notes, (I mean, wtf?). And the _same theme music as his other show_ which he always introduces with a flourish at 1.30. And of course, the constant tweets about how amazing his show is.

Trunk of punk is good obvs. I liked him standing in for SL during lockdown but we needed a bit of mindless positivity then. It's not all terrible but I'm not feeling it.

Jamz is grand, good Saturday afternoon tunes. I'm also liking Afrodeutsche on friday nights, as long as she steers clear of the disco, BM has that angle covered. 

eta: MAH is still playing best daytime music by a stretch.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 24, 2021)

I've given CC a fair chance, but I'm just not feeling it 
Radio stays off until Lammo at 4.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 24, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> I've given CC a fair chance, but I'm just not feeling it
> Radio stays off until Lammo at 4.



Switching on Lammo at 4 is more than I do.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 24, 2021)

I've tried it but concluded that weekday daytime radio is just not for me.  

Also, after initially liking Jamz because she wasn't Liz Kershaw I've found myself switching off after Huey finishes and putting it back on when Gilles starts.  I find her delivery increasingly irritating and I don't think she's much good at interviewing her guests.  Mrs B hates her music selection.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 25, 2021)

Lauren just apologised coz Thom Yorke said 'shit' on the radio. For anyone who didn't think she could get more mumsey.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 25, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Lauren just apologised coz Thom Yorke said 'shit' on the radio. For anyone who didn't think she could get more mumsey.



TBF she's probably obliged to or she'll get some BBC nark on her case.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 25, 2021)

PursuedByBears said:


> I've tried it but concluded that weekday daytime radio is just not for me.
> 
> Also, after initially liking Jamz because she wasn't Liz Kershaw I've found myself switching off after Huey finishes and putting it back on when Gilles starts.  I find her delivery increasingly irritating and I don't think she's much good at interviewing her guests.  Mrs B hates her music selection.



Yes. It's very Radio One.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 25, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> TBF she's probably obliged to or she'll get some BBC nark on her case.



I noticed Radcliffe mentioned he wasn't allowed to give out his personal twitter account last night. He used to do it a lot.

They're all under the spotlight I reckon, tories getting their nails in.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 25, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Lauren just apologised coz Thom Yorke said 'shit' on the radio. For anyone who didn't think she could get more mumsey.



They have to. I watched that cricketer in his select committee racism hearing the other day and they kept breaking in to apologise for his use of the word 'Paki'. Silly.


----------



## Cerv (Nov 25, 2021)

yeah it's day time radio. pre-watershed. they have to apologise on any channel, not just BBC.

I remember Iggy Pop dropping an F-bomb in his Maida Vale session a couple of years ago. And thinking what did they expect? Surprised the producer hadn't insisted on a delay.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 25, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Lauren just apologised coz Thom Yorke said 'shit' on the radio. For anyone who didn't think she could get more mumsey.



Yeah, it was a bit cringey but as others have pointed out, pre-watershed and all that.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 25, 2021)

Though of course all this pales to insignificance compared to when Rage Against The Machine were hastily faded out by Nicky Campbell after dropping multiple "fuck you's" during 'Killing In The Name Of' on 5Live


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 25, 2021)

That's what's good here, no angst over expletives in music.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 25, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Though of course all this pales to insignificance compared to when Rage Against The Machine were hastily faded out by Nicky Campbell after dropping multiple "fuck you's" during 'Killing In The Name Of' on 5Live



If it was a fuck, motherfucker or cunt, it would have been understandable. Is shit even a swear word?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 25, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> If it was a fuck, motherfucker or cunt, it would have been understandable. Is shit even a swear word?



It ranks as 'medium' according to OFCOM









						See Ofcom's ranking of offensive swear words
					

"F**k, wank, bugger, shitting, arse, head and hole."




					www.digitalspy.com


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 25, 2021)

Apparently LL is a One Show host now, so probably cultivating even more of a family image.


----------



## Mogden (Nov 25, 2021)

Shaun played a Wildhearts some time in the last year without an edit to remove the large cunt shout in the middle of it. No one apologised cos none but Wildhearts fans seemed to notice


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 25, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> If it was a fuck, motherfucker or cunt, it would have been understandable. Is shit even a swear word?


A character in the 80's animated Transformers The Movie said shit, and that's for kids. You'd think we'd be used to shit by now.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 25, 2021)

BoxRoom said:


> A character in the 80's animated Transformers The Movie said shit, and that's for kids. You'd think we'd be used to shit by now.



Everything's gone to shit, so we should be.


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 25, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Yeah, it was a bit cringey but as others have pointed out, pre-watershed and all that.


It's radio. No watershed as such. I remember Saturday afternoon comedy shows on the wireless in the nineties full of filth.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 25, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> It's radio. No watershed as such. I remember Saturday afternoon comedy shows on the wireless in the nineties full of filth.



If anything I thought radio was more sensitive to these things, even after 9pm whereas on telly swearing is practically de rigueur, you routinely get pre-show language warnings on radio 1 specialist shows saying to switch off if you're easily offended and thats like at 11pm.


----------



## killer b (Nov 25, 2021)

I've heard 'fuck' on daytime radio 3 - IIRC some music and poetry programme, possibly the poem was This Be The Verse - with no apology or warning.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 25, 2021)

"fuck" would work well as a name for a show on the radio. Or maybe, "oh, fuck" for some kind of topical panels show...


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 25, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> If anything I thought radio was more sensitive to these things, even after 9pm whereas on telly swearing is practically de rigueur, you routinely get pre-show language warnings on radio 1 specialist shows saying to switch off if you're easily offended and thats like at 11pm.


They're supposed to put a warning upfront. LL won't have done that.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 25, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> How on earth is Guy Garvey a 'special guest' on Craig Charles' show? They work at the same place ffs.


Guy Garveys opinion of himself as a treasured song writer needs it’s own XL converted barn for storage 

Fucking bellend


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 25, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Guy Garveys opinion of himself as a treasured song writer needs it’s own XL converted barn for storage
> 
> Fucking bellend


You speak the truth my friend  A particularly choice bit of name-dropping cuntery from a few weeks ago: introducing a Blur song, he says "and now, here's [whatever song it was] by Blur...I've never asked Damon what the lyrics mean..."


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 25, 2021)

Try to separate the artist/band from the personas but GG really grates with the name dropping, as I was saying to my old mucker, Jarvis, the other day


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 25, 2021)

Radio 4 appear to have completely forgotten about the watershed. Plenty of piss and shits during their day time dramas. I notice because it's when I have the children in the car.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 26, 2021)

With this cloudbusting every morning and more and more random cheesy choices, I'm starting to think LL's show could be on R2.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 26, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> With this cloudbusting every morning and more and more random cheesy choices, I'm starting to think LL's show could be on R2.



Within a few years, probably!


----------



## danski (Nov 26, 2021)

When I find unbearable I’ve been switching over to detuned LW stations and finding it rather soothing. Static ftw.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 26, 2021)

Just listening for their top 10 album countdown this morning.  Normally avoid LL these days.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 27, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> You speak the truth my friend  A particularly choice bit of name-dropping cuntery from a few weeks ago: introducing a Blur song, he says "and now, here's [whatever song it was] by Blur...I've never asked Damon what the lyrics mean..."



I don't really see the problem with that considering they must have crossed paths many times so are presumably on first name terms? How is he supposed to refer to him - Mr Albarn?


----------



## Petcha (Nov 27, 2021)

He's one of the least shit DJs on there anyway, but the bar is fairly low these days. I'd quite like a bit more of Cillian Murphy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 27, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I'd quite like a bit more of Cillian Murphy.


Who wouldn't?


----------



## Skim (Nov 27, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Always enjoy Huey's show. Afrodeutsche afterwards was also playing some good stuff.


Today I listened to Radio 6 for the first time in ages, while painting the walls downstairs. Loved every track Huey played and it was the first time I’d heard Afrodeutsche’s show. I was just thinking what an excellent warm-up these were for Gilles Peterson… except there was no Gilles, just Tom 😫


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 27, 2021)

Skim said:


> Today I listened to Radio 6 for the first time in ages, while painting the walls downstairs. Loved every track Huey played and it was the first time I’d heard Afrodeutsche’s show. I was just thinking what an excellent warm-up these were for Gilles Peterson… except there was no Gilles, just Tom 😫



What's wrong with Tom?


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 28, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I don't really see the problem with that considering they must have crossed paths many times so are presumably on first name terms? How is he supposed to refer to him - Mr Albarn?


Why bring it up at all, is my point. He doesn't habitually wonder about the lyrics of songs he's about to play.


----------



## Skim (Nov 28, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> What's wrong with Tom?


He plays decent music: I just don’t enjoy listening to his voice.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2021)

Gideon Coe shout out to The Monochrome Set a few minutes ago...


----------



## danski (Dec 2, 2021)

Quite a lot of advertising for camp bestival on Chris Hawkins’ show.  Is that allowed?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 2, 2021)

danski said:


> Quite a lot of advertising for camp bestival on Chris Hawkins’ show.  Is that allowed?



The Beeb 'advertise' Glastonbury, don't they?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 2, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I don't really see the problem with that considering they must have crossed paths many times so are presumably on first name terms? How is he supposed to refer to him - Mr Albarn?


What about him continuously reminding listeners about “His band, Elbow”

He’s a smug self obsessed name dropping twonk


----------



## danski (Dec 2, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The Beeb 'advertise' Glastonbury, don't they?


True but they cover that. Do they cover bestival? Genuine question, I have no idea.


----------



## BassJunkie (Dec 2, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> What about him continuously reminding listeners about “His band, Elbow”
> 
> He’s a smug self obsessed name dropping twonk


There is very few things that cause me to turn away from 6 music (because I'm a tolerant chap, and it's in the background).

But Garvey, or his band is enough to prompt me to do so. 

It's his colossal self esteem that does it. 

I'm sure I've heard him say "I'm doing you a massive favour here. I've discovered a niche artist called Neil Young, and he's got this great song Heart Of Gold, you'll thank me for this recommendation" 

I respond with, "For Fuck's Sake man, I've got 40 of his albums on vinyl. I love Neil Young, but Heart Of Gold can fuck right off". 

Thanks for listening (to my rant).


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 2, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> What about him continuously reminding listeners about “His band, Elbow”


Because you need to know


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 2, 2021)

danski said:


> True but they cover that. Do they cover bestival? Genuine question, I have no idea.



Don't think so.  But remember Rob Da Bank used to be on the beeb, and he now presents on Gilles Peterson's station, so close ties...  I don't mind, I've always liked RDB - he's introduced me to a lot of good music over the years!


----------



## spitfire (Dec 5, 2021)

Kershaw is back on Sundays. Beware!


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 5, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Kershaw is back on Sundays. Beware!


Oh piss.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 5, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Kershaw is back on Sundays. Beware!


She’s a fucking menace


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 5, 2021)

Despite GG he’s throwing out some big calming tunes today


----------



## Petcha (Dec 5, 2021)

BassJunkie said:


> There is very few things that cause me to turn away from 6 music (because I'm a tolerant chap, and it's in the background).
> 
> But Garvey, or his band is enough to prompt me to do so.
> 
> ...



 He's actually a very nice understated guy in person, as was the guitarist (i think he was the guitarist). I happened to be staying in the same hotel with them after a gig once in Bath and we got on it. The hangers on though, not so much. But I suspect that's often the case. And I highly highly doubt he said that about Neil Young.

He's definitely preferable to some of the new 'talent' they've brought in.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 5, 2021)

Petcha said:


> He's actually a very nice understated guy in person, as was the guitarist (i think he was the guitarist). I happened to be staying in the same hotel with them after a gig once in Bath and we got on it. *The hangers on though, not so much. But I suspect that's often the case*. And I highly highly doubt he said that about Neil Young.
> 
> He's definitely preferable to some of the new 'talent' they've brought in.



So true.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 7, 2021)

Craig charles has thrown me out today. I keep thinking it’s Saturday afternoon


----------



## Me76 (Dec 14, 2021)

I am having a bad enough day already. Nemone doing her fucking meditation shit in the middle of Craig Charles' show is not making it better.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 14, 2021)

Having always been a staunch defender of Lauren Laverne on here, I must reluctantly concede that she's gone full Radio 2  The music selection on the breakfast show is unbearable now. Annie fucking Lennox? FOR SHAME.


----------



## BassJunkie (Dec 14, 2021)

After all these years, I've only just started properly paying attention to Stuart Maconie's Freakzone. I can't believe I didn't pay it enough attention in the past. I fucking love it. So much music that's new to me, and sounds great.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 14, 2021)

BassJunkie said:


> After all these years, I've only just started properly paying attention to Stuart Maconie's Freakzone. I can't believe I didn't pay it enough attention in the past. I fucking love it. So much music that's new to me, and sounds great.



One of the best programme


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2021)

Turned it on for the first time images. Sounds like Radio One.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 20, 2021)

Hawkins on catchup (or live at 5am) if you want a daily fix of 6Music but without the constant yakking and news updates with you get with other DJs.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 22, 2021)

FFS. Gemma Cairney actually plays a tune I like, and want to know what it is. Then plays another, which is so-so. Rhapsodises over the second tune with loads of detail about the artist, doesn't say what the first one was


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 22, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> FFS. Gemma Cairney actually plays a tune I like, and want to know what it is. Then plays another, which is so-so. Rhapsodises over the second tune with loads of detail about the artist, doesn't say what the first one was



There's a twitter account that names all the songs. Can't remember off the top of the head the name of the account. Will check and come back to you.


----------



## killer b (Dec 22, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> FFS. Gemma Cairney actually plays a tune I like, and want to know what it is. Then plays another, which is so-so. Rhapsodises over the second tune with loads of detail about the artist, doesn't say what the first one was











						BBC Radio 6 Music - Lauren Laverne, Gemma Cairney sits in
					

Gemma gives you the finest blend of wondrous music for your Tuesday morning.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 22, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> FFS. Gemma Cairney actually plays a tune I like, and want to know what it is. Then plays another, which is so-so. Rhapsodises over the second tune with loads of detail about the artist, doesn't say what the first one was


Get the Shazam app for your phone, it's magic.


----------



## killer b (Dec 22, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Get the Shazam app for your phone, it's magic.


you don't even need that if you've an android phone - google does the same thing


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 22, 2021)

killer b said:


> you don't even need that if you've an android phone - google does the same thing


Ah. I like the Shazam app as it creates a library of everything you've searched on, which you can then dump across to Spotify etc


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2021)

So far so good with Robert Plant this morning...


----------



## authoridroberts (Dec 22, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Kershaw is back on Sundays. Beware!


She's like a turd that just won't flush.


----------



## Voley (Dec 22, 2021)

editor said:


> So far so good with Robert Plant this morning...


I'm enjoying this. Gospelly, bluesy at the moment. Very nice.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2021)

Voley said:


> I'm enjoying this. Gospelly, bluesy at the moment. Very nice.


I'm learning stuff too. Really enjoying it.


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 22, 2021)

Personalised video messages from thousands of celebrities - memmo - United Kingdom


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 22, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> There's a twitter account that names all the songs. Can't remember off the top of the head the name of the account. Will check and come back to you.



May Kasahara 

Here we go;


----------



## danski (Dec 25, 2021)

Huey playing My favourite things by John Coltrane


----------



## PR1Berske (Dec 27, 2021)

I'm afraid that she had two nice tweets and then she went bananas again......


----------



## spitfire (Dec 27, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> I'm afraid that she had two nice tweets and then she went bananas again......




Plugging GBNews as well.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 29, 2021)

Chris Hawkins sitting in for Laverne this week giving a masterclass in how to be a present yet unannoying daytime 6 Music DJ.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 1, 2022)

Ravers' NYE show was great last night - 4 hours of non-cheesy dance music!


----------



## Mattym (Jan 1, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Ravers' NYE show was great last night - 4 hours of non-cheesy dance music!


What I heard sounded good, but was at the nodding off stage.
Thinking back, I'm sure I must've fallen asleep to Tim Reaper- FFS!!!
I distinctly remember him mentioning Tim Reaper in the mix coming up. But no mention of that in the available now playlist, although the tracks suggest it could be him.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 1, 2022)

Confession: I actually still have an hour to go, as I went to bed just before midnight.


----------



## Mattym (Jan 1, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Confession: I actually still have an hour to go, as I went to bed just before midnight.


Lol- Have just done a listen back & it is quality and, yes it's Tim Reaper.


----------



## danski (Jan 6, 2022)

‘Back to the eighties’
So far it’s exactly the same as usual with other decades omitted. Woo.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 6, 2022)

Mattym said:


> Lol- Have just done a listen back & it is quality and, yes it's Tim Reaper.


would you mind posting a link for this? i cant seem to navigate the bb6 website to see all the old shows


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2022)

ska invita said:


> would you mind posting a link for this? i cant seem to navigate the bb6 website to see all the old shows


The Sounds app usually has all the tracklists, hang on


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2022)

Tom Ravenscroft - Tom takes us into 2022! - BBC Sounds
					

Tom plays music from the midnight time zones with guest requests and a mix from Paula Tape




					www.bbc.co.uk
				



ska invita


----------



## killer b (Jan 6, 2022)

Great looking jungle selection at the end there, is that the Tim Reaper bit?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 6, 2022)

danski said:


> ‘Back to the eighties’
> So far it’s exactly the same as usual with other decades omitted. Woo.



Nice hearing Landscape on the radio, though


----------



## danski (Jan 6, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Nice hearing Landscape on the radio, though


Yeah, kinda take it back as I’ve heard a few nice things now


----------



## Mattym (Jan 6, 2022)

killer b said:


> Great looking jungle selection at the end there, is that the Tim Reaper bit?


Yes- It was the Paula Tape comment on there that was throwing me.


----------



## Mattym (Jan 6, 2022)

ska invita said:


> would you mind posting a link for this? i cant seem to navigate the bb6 website to see all the old shows


As Orang has already nicely done. I'm finding it really confusing to work out which show is which, because the Beeb seem to be taking 30 mins from a particular show (eg. the Raver's hour) and putting up as a a separate link etc.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 6, 2022)

I cannot stand this 80's smooth funk, always hated it. But that's just me, sure a lot of people are enjoying it.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I cannot stand this 80's smooth funk, always hated it. But that's just me, sure a lot of people are enjoying it.


i doubt it, sounds like radio 6 is just something for listeners to get annoyed with


----------



## PR1Berske (Jan 6, 2022)

This is the most amateur I've heard anyone on 6Music in years.


----------



## Mattym (Jan 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> This is the most amateur I've heard anyone on 6Music in years.


Who's that presenting? I gave up at Lamacq with Inner City & 808State.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 8, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Tom Ravenscroft - Tom takes us into 2022! - BBC Sounds
> 
> 
> Tom plays music from the midnight time zones with guest requests and a mix from Paula Tape
> ...


well i just listened to this... does Tom Ravenscroft genuinely like dance music? I thought he was a rock folk and indie dj?
anyway.... it was all a bit annoying!! Solidarity with all the moaners on this thread


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 8, 2022)

ska invita said:


> well i just listened to this... does Tom Ravenscroft genuinely like dance music? I thought he was a rock folk and indie dj?
> anyway.... it was all a bit annoying!! Solidarity with all the moaners on this thread



It's fair to say he likes electronic and dance music a lot, probably more than indie.  I don't think of him being an indie/rock DJ much at all.  Also plays a lot of world music.  He's not Steve Lamacq.


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 9, 2022)

I absolutely love Ravers & spent my NYE listening to him /Tim Reaper & playing Cluedo drinking espresso martinis as covid cancelled other local plans. Listened with my partner & 20 year stepson & it was perfect mix for us.

Ravers is into all the music but does bang out some great world music.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 9, 2022)

Don Letts_ best of selection_ is a good start to the day


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 13, 2022)

The Seahorses, fuck.  Enough of 90s day already.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 13, 2022)

Ha, I thought the same when Lauren Laverne opened with Elastica. Fucking hated Britpop then, fucking hate it now.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 13, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Ha, I thought the same when Lauren Laverne opened with Elastica. Fucking hated Britpop then, fucking hate it now.



I liked some Britpop at the time, but even then could see Shed Seven, The Seahorses, etc were shite.  Chris Hawkins played quite a lot of stuff that I liked back then (the Manics ) but sound pretty shit to these ears now.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 13, 2022)

Flowered Up, earlier.


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Flowered Up, earlier.


You poor thing, I hope you have a cream for that.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 13, 2022)

belboid said:


> You poor thing, I hope you have a cream for that.



Am allergic to Clapton


----------



## Idaho (Jan 13, 2022)

Good old Mary Anne Hobbes:

"PJ Harvey literally tore the place to pieces".


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 13, 2022)

Idaho said:


> Good old Mary Anne Hobbes:
> 
> "PJ Harvey literally tore the place to pieces".


Yeah, her tour manager got a huge bill for that.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 15, 2022)

Afro Deutsche is consistently smashing out quality mixes on Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 17, 2022)

Enjoying today's Desert Island Disco theme.  Good, interesting mixes and less time for inane chat.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 17, 2022)

Bangin’ mix right now


----------



## spitfire (Jan 17, 2022)

That’s the Ros Atkins D&B special no? On my way out so missed it but I’d like to hear it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 17, 2022)

spitfire said:


> That’s the Ros Atkins D&B special no? On my way out so missed it but I’d like to hear it.



Hadn’t even realised it was him, that’s brilliant


----------



## spitfire (Jan 17, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Hadn’t even realised it was him, that’s brilliant



He used to DJ in Brixton apparently. Mad old world. lol.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 17, 2022)

Pretty much listened to 6 for the whole day, which isn't something that happens very often now.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 18, 2022)

Lauren laverne playing elbows new one

Someone take Guy Garvey into a field and put everyone out of their misery

Having no discernible song writing talent is a crime in itself,  combined with his own gigantic shimmering self belief it is fuxking unbearable


_The universe keeps singing this song
Your eyes are diabolical blue, ooh
I've been watching you walk on the water lately
My arms outstretched when you do
What am I?
What am I on the earth for
If not to put you to bed?
If not to remind you to eat sometimes, if...
If not to cradle your head?
What am I without you?
The universe keeps singing its song
I can't get it out of my head
It skips right along like a stone on water
And I think I know how it ends
The last eyes I wanna see
Are yours, are brown and diabolical blue
They never once criеd without laughing, baby
So I'll line up a zinger for you
That's what I'll do
Ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh
What am I without you?
Ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh
What am I without you?
What am I without you?
What am I?_


----------



## MBV (Jan 18, 2022)

They have definitely gone MOR since their early stuff


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2022)

Turned it on for the first time in ages. Heard extra bland Cla'am style house music playing. Turned it off.


----------



## BassJunkie (Jan 18, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Lauren laverne playing elbows new one
> 
> Someone take Guy Garvey into a field and put everyone out of their misery
> 
> ...



I'm not a fan of Garvey. I was listening the other Sunday, because he kept playing good tunes. He passed on 2 pieces of knowledge to me. One, he's in a band called Elbow. I know this now because he kept telling me. 

The other, is that if you want to find out something you don't know, you can google it.

Without these insights I don't know how I have got this far in life. He's a twat.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jan 18, 2022)

I like Craig Charles Trunk of Funk on a Saturday night. He plays some cool, soulful tunes and his enthusiasm for the songs comes across well. He's very knowledgeable too.

The laid back guy who is on Saturday lunchtime is good too. Apologies can't remember his name.


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Hadn’t even realised it was him, that’s brilliant


Listening now. This is really good.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 18, 2022)

tommers said:


> Listening now. This is really good.


It’s worth looking at his Twitter, he’s really enjoying it


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 18, 2022)

Kilgore Trout said:


> The laid back guy who is on Saturday lunchtime is good too. Apologies can't remember his name.



Huey Morgan


----------



## spitfire (Jan 18, 2022)

i like guy garvey.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 18, 2022)

Kilgore Trout said:


> I like Craig Charles Trunk of Funk on a Saturday night. He plays some cool, soulful tunes and his enthusiasm for the songs comes across well. He's very knowledgeable too.
> 
> The laid back guy who is on Saturday lunchtime is good too. Apologies can't remember his name.



I used to listen to it every Saturday as I'm usually doing nerd things in the shed but I can't do 6 days of CC so I play an album now instead once Gilles is finished.


----------



## Cerv (Jan 18, 2022)

You’re backwards. 
Given the choice, I’m sticking with his Saturday evening show and passing on the weekday afternoons. Would rather stick on last night’s Riley or Robinson on the iplayer.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 18, 2022)

Cerv said:


> You’re backwards.
> Given the choice, I’m sticking with his Saturday evening show and passing on the weekday afternoons. Would rather stick on last night’s Riley or Robinson on the iplayer.



Not the first time I've been accused of that, lol.

I'm happy enough leaving the radio on all day without fiddling around, that's why it is there. I take your point though.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 30, 2022)

This Peel Acres programme is good.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 30, 2022)

Garvey with added birds was nice

Sofa bound post surf, post roast wrapped up listening to Iggy 

Good Sunday afternoon


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 1, 2022)

I like Lamacq but good god.

"When you go to a new venue, are you like, ooh this dressing room has a coffee machine?"

"Er....Well actually we like to meet the sound engineer."


----------



## BassJunkie (Feb 1, 2022)

I switched on tonight, because, my goodness, the Radio 4 "comedy" slot at 6.30pm seemed to consist of something that lacked, erm, laughs, of any kind.

Franz Ferdinand live. This prompted me to comment to Mrs Bassjunkie "This is peak Lamacq".

Yes, my entire world consists of R4 or 6 music.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 1, 2022)

BassJunkie said:


> I switched on tonight, because, my goodness, the Radio 4 "comedy" slot at 6.30pm seemed to consist of something that lacked, erm, laughs, of any kind.
> 
> Franz Ferdinand live. This prompted me to comment to Mrs Bassjunkie "This is peak Lamacq".
> 
> Yes, my entire world consists of R4 or 6 music.


Bless FF for trying to do the riff of Take Me Out without quite having the youthful fingers they used to.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 1, 2022)

BassJunkie said:


> I switched on tonight, because, my goodness, the Radio 4 "comedy" slot at 6.30pm seemed to consist of something that lacked, erm, laughs, of any kind.
> 
> Franz Ferdinand live. This prompted me to comment to Mrs Bassjunkie "This is peak Lamacq".
> 
> Yes, my entire world consists of R4 or 6 music.



I don't even stretch to R4.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 2, 2022)

Why have they moved Iggy Pop's Show? Friday Evening was far more appropriate than Sunday afternoons. 

I don't like Afro Deutche's replacement show and have taken to switching to Radio 1 for some banging house mixes. Haven't listened to Radio 1 for years.


----------



## Voley (Feb 2, 2022)

spitfire said:


>



Ah I didn't know he lived round our way once. He replied to a tweet of mine out of the blue about Cape Cornwall so that explains it. Seems like a nice chap.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 4, 2022)

Could they play Elbow any more?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 4, 2022)

Me76 said:


> Could they play Elbow any more?



I hope not.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2022)

Maggot said:


> I don't like Afro Deutche's replacement show and have taken to switching to Radio 1 for some banging house mixes. Haven't listened to Radio 1 for years.


Aw, that’s a shame, is her patter or the music? I was a fan of hers before, but she was known more for being an electro DJ/producer, so thought she might be a bit much for a Friday night, but I think she’s broadened things nicely and had some good guests/stand-ins


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 9, 2022)

“The White Room” in full, that’ll do


----------



## MBV (Feb 9, 2022)

I reckon  they should give Ezra Furman their own permanent show. Music choices are refreshing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> “The White Room” in full, that’ll do


You could have just put on the album


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 9, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> You could have just put on the album



Is it on Spotify?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Is it on Spotify?


I have no idea


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 9, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> You could have just put on the album


It was a pleasant surprise whilst cooking my tea.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 9, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It was a pleasant surprise whilst cooking my tea.



Yeah. I’ve had some of the albums he’s had on but it’s sometimes nice to be fed something unexpectedly. Also he throws in some interviews and context. 

It’s like listening to a radio show or something. 

Weird I know.


----------



## nottsgirl (Feb 10, 2022)

La Roux and New Young Pony Club in one show


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 15, 2022)

Ezra Furman knocking it out of the park again. She needs her own show.


----------



## nottsgirl (Feb 28, 2022)

I do like Wet Leg.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 28, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> I do like Wet Leg.


You're the Playlist of 6Music and I claim my £5.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 6, 2022)

FFS, that's Liz back on today.  Bad news because, well, (1) Liz is back on and (2) I was really enjoying Peel Acres.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 6, 2022)

Was happily listening a little earlier and then Liz's shrill squawk assaulted my senses.
Could not switch it off quick enough. FFS.


----------



## Cerv (Mar 10, 2022)

‘It was a Lazarus story’: how BBC 6 Music rose from the dead to become the home of new music
					

As the indie station celebrates its 20th anniversary, key players explain its humble roots, how it survived the threat of cancellation, and how they see its future




					www.theguardian.com
				




Quite the random selection of people quoted for this 20th anniversary piece in the Guardian. 

Had a hearty chuckle at Tom Ravenscroft totally contradicting his boss in the preceding paragraph.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 10, 2022)

Cerv said:


> ‘It was a Lazarus story’: how BBC 6 Music rose from the dead to become the home of new music
> 
> 
> As the indie station celebrates its 20th anniversary, key players explain its humble roots, how it survived the threat of cancellation, and how they see its future
> ...



Haha yeah just read that. Also laughed at Ravenscroft comment that he got the job through nepotism.  Fair play.


----------



## pbsmooth (Mar 10, 2022)

I never knew that, not that I listen to him/6 music that often, but whenever I heard his name I used to wonder who he was seeing as practically everyone else presenting was a celeb/musician... might have known


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 10, 2022)

Lamacq will have to be lifted out with a crowbar, despite what he says in that article!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 10, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> I never knew that, not that I listen to him/6 music that often, but whenever I heard his name I used to wonder who he was seeing as practically everyone else presenting was a celeb/musician... might have known


I find his voice a bit annoying. He plays very good music, though.


----------



## killer b (Mar 10, 2022)

Is Ravenscroft the Peel son that was massively into happy hardcore in the mid to late 90s and was responsible for his dad developing a taste for it? Seem to recall it being an occasional subject of Peel's Radio Times column or Home Truths or suchlike...

<edit: yes it was - details here>


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 10, 2022)

killer b said:


> Is Ravenscroft the Peel son that was massively into happy hardcore in the mid to late 90s and was responsible for his dad developing a taste for it? Seem to recall it being an occasional subject of Peel's Radio Times column or Home Truths or suchlike...
> 
> <edit: yes it was - details here>



His enthusiasm for happy hardcore and such like comes through in the latest Peel Acres with LCY.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 10, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I find his voice a bit annoying. He plays very good music, though.



He's one of a dwindling number of 6 music presenters whose style I don't find annoying (but I can probably see why some would).


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 10, 2022)

I've tried to listen to his show but I really can't stand his voice.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2022)

*Turns on BBC for the first time in ages.

Listens to bland house and dull dance.

*Turns off

That Mary Anne Hobbs really is the fucking worst (or whoever it is playing now)


----------



## spitfire (Mar 16, 2022)

MAH isn't even on today...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2022)

editor said:


> *Turns on BBC for the first time in ages.
> Listens to bland house and dull dance.





editor said:


> *Turns off
> 
> That Mary Anne Hobbs really is the fucking worst (or whoever it is playing now)


I’ve been listening to some shows, particularly the Friday/weekend slots, on BBC Sounds - it looks like they’re appealing to the younger demographic - people like me. So maybe it’s time to toodle off to Radio 2 or Scala or Magic FM in your bath chair


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 16, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I’ve been listening to some shows, particularly the Friday/weekend slots, on BBC Sounds - it looks like they’re appealing to the younger demographic - people like me. So maybe it’s time to toodle off to Radio 2 or Scala or Magic FM in your bath chair



If you're the sort of age I think you are, I'd hardly describe you as the younger demographic.    IIRC I'm outside the age range 6 Music is trying to capture by a couple of years.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 16, 2022)

Isn't it more that daytime radio is uniformly shit, like daytime TV? If I listen to 6 during the day I'll listen to one of the evening or weekend shows via the Sounds app (I'm doing this right now).


----------



## pbsmooth (Mar 16, 2022)

Mary Anne Hobbs has been a good champion for underground music over the years, not least the dubstep scene and the DMZ nights, many of which were in Brixton. whenever I hear her she still drops a fair amount of new underground stuff, though all the daytime crew have to play playlist stuff as well.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 16, 2022)

She is a bit 'everything is amazing' sure but I still prefer her to the like of Radcliffe and Maconie and Keaveney - who I've nothing against as people, but their shows just grated on me.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I’ve been listening to some shows, particularly the Friday/weekend slots, on BBC Sounds - it looks like they’re appealing to the younger demographic - people like me. So maybe it’s time to toodle off to Radio 2 or Scala or Magic FM in your bath chair


Err, except the DJs I've been complaining about aren't playing contemporary music - often it's bland shite like decades-old house music, smartarse.  I actually would like to hear more new non-mainstream music.

Edit: I've just turned it back on they're playing a song from 1982.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2022)

PursuedByBears said:


> Isn't it more that daytime radio is uniformly shit, like daytime TV? If I listen to 6 during the day I'll listen to one of the evening or weekend shows via the Sounds app (I'm doing this right now).


It didn't used to be. GLR radio used to be great.


----------



## pbsmooth (Mar 16, 2022)

Gilles Peterson is an obvious exception if you're really struggling for someone who doesn't play bland.


----------



## killer b (Mar 16, 2022)

I'd imagine daytime radio is fine on plenty of radio stations that are serving a niche audience, but national BBC radio isn't that. 

(Daytime radio 3 is sometimes great though fwiw)


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> If you're the sort of age I think you are, I'd hardly describe you as the younger demographic.    IIRC I'm outside the age range 6 Music is trying to capture by a couple of years.


It was a joke at both mine and editor ‘s experience - I think he’s maybe a decade older than me. But ten years is a long time in music.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> Gilles Peterson is an obvious exception if you're really struggling for someone who doesn't play bland.


I find a lot of stuff bland and noodly


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2022)

editor said:


> Err, except the DJs I've been complaining about aren't playing contemporary music - often it's bland shite like decades-old house music, smartarse.  I actually would like to hear more new non-mainstream music.
> 
> Edit: I've just turned it back on they're playing a song from 1982.


Fair enough, but I’ve seen the playlists - there’s a good mix of old and new, it’s just not to your taste


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 16, 2022)

killer b said:


> I'd imagine daytime radio is fine on plenty of radio stations that are serving a niche audience, but national BBC radio isn't that.
> 
> (Daytime radio 3 is sometimes great though fwiw)


Night time radio 3 is some the absolute best radio that there is. Night Tracks in the week, slow radio on a Monday night, unclassified on Thursday night, world routes on Friday night, Freeness late on a Sunday night. I don't really listen to any other radio.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 16, 2022)

editor said:


> Err, except the DJs I've been complaining about aren't playing contemporary music - often it's bland shite like decades-old house music, smartarse.  I actually would like to hear more new non-mainstream music.
> 
> Edit: I've just turned it back on they're playing a song from 1982.


Isn't that what Radio 6 is all about though? Oldies that ain't just pop/AOR?

If you want to hear new non-mainstream music, then broadcast radio won't be the place to find it.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2022)

nogojones said:


> Isn't that what Radio 6 is all about though? Oldies that ain't just pop/AOR?
> 
> If you want to hear new non-mainstream music, then broadcast radio won't be the place to find it.


I dunno. Every time I turn it on in the daytime there seems to be some shit house music going on, and I thought there was already enough dance stations for that kind of stuff.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 16, 2022)

nogojones said:


> Isn't that what Radio 6 is all about though? Oldies that ain't just pop/AOR?
> 
> If you want to hear new non-mainstream music, then broadcast radio won't be the place to find it.



For me Radio 6 is essentially the new radio 2


----------



## killer b (Mar 16, 2022)

The Blessed Madonna was standing in for MAH this afternoon - looking at what she was playing it doesn't look bad for a daytime radio playlist. It's not smooth FM - she played Husker Du ffs. 

*








						BBC Radio 6 Music - Mary Anne Hobbs, The Blessed Madonna sits in
					

Your Mid Week Musical Mood Enhancer




					www.bbc.co.uk
				



*


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 16, 2022)

Dillinger4 said:


> For me Radio 6 is essentially the new radio 2



So what is radio 2 then?   

I don't think radio 2 ever played techno during the day...


----------



## killer b (Mar 16, 2022)

Dillinger4 said:


> Night time radio 3 is some the absolute best radio that there is. Night Tracks in the week, slow radio on a Monday night, unclassified on Thursday night, world routes on Friday night, Freeness late on a Sunday night. I don't really listen to any other radio.


I'm not up late so much, but I always enjoy the late night content when I am. Driving home the other week though they were playing this Boards of Canada remix of a Mike Patton tune on Night Tracks - there was something really incongruous about a song with the chorus _treat her like a prostitute_ on radio 3...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 16, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> So what is radio 2 then?
> 
> I don't think radio 2 ever played techno during the day...



Techno can be middle of the road as well


----------



## Hilldweller (Mar 16, 2022)

Wasn't the plan, when they were talking about getting rid of radio 6, to create a radio 2 extra in its place? I can't find any reference to that so.might be imagining it


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 16, 2022)

Dillinger4 said:


> Techno can be middle of the road as well



Not the sort of stuff MAH will often drop into her morning show.


----------



## killer b (Mar 16, 2022)

Dillinger4 said:


> Techno can be middle of the road as well


People who were raving to techno and house in the early 90s are in their 40s & 50s now, it would be a bit weird if there was no dance music on a radio station aimed at middle aged music lovers.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 16, 2022)

I think for a sizeable majority of its target audience 6Music is viewed as pretty eclectic, which - for a national station - covers a fairly large range of eras, genres and tastes.


----------



## killer b (Mar 16, 2022)

fwiw if that playlist from Blessed Madonna I posted is typical, I'd say they have the mix just about right for their audience - not really for me, but that's ok.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 16, 2022)

Radio 2 just doesn't position itself to appeal to old ravers though. I suspect they consider most dance music to be too niche and alienate a lot of their core listeners, and perhaps they're right too. The most dancey they usually get is Kylie or Sophie Ellis Bextor during the day.

I'm not sure there'll ever be a station that is all things to all people if you have broad tastes. At least that's why I'm always flicking around from one station to another.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 16, 2022)

Dillinger4 said:


> Techno can be middle of the road as well


Most techno these days is decidedly middle of the road plodding stuff.


----------



## killer b (Mar 16, 2022)

Pretty much everything that was exciting to us as kids 30 years ago is middle of the road now tbh. How could it not be?


----------



## spitfire (Mar 16, 2022)

killer b said:


> fwiw if that playlist from Blessed Madonna I posted is typical, I'd say they have the mix just about right for their audience - not really for me, but that's ok.



She plays a bit more house and disco than MAH and other day time presenters but the playlist keeps her more or less "on message".


----------



## spitfire (Mar 16, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I think for a sizeable majority of its target audience 6Music is viewed as pretty eclectic, which - for a national station - covers a fairly large range of eras, genres and tastes.



Exactly. It has its off days but you're never more than a song or 2 away from something decent. It's perfect for having on at work.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2022)

killer b said:


> fwiw if that playlist from Blessed Madonna I posted is typical, I'd say they have the mix just about right for their audience - not really for me, but that's ok.


To be fair I only dipped in when it sounded like the sort of stuff Mary Anne Hobbs and that 'biorhythms bollocks would be playing.


----------



## BassJunkie (Mar 16, 2022)

I too spend my week working through the shows from the weekend, Radcliff and Maconie. Giles Peterson. Iggy Pop. Cerys Matthews. Some random stuff from the early hours. And the utterly peerless Freakzone on Sunday night. Although often the shows that precede that and follow it too are worth a listen.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2022)

editor said:


> I dunno. Every time I turn it on in the daytime there seems to be some shit house music going on, and I thought there was already enough dance stations for that kind of stuff.


There are barely any


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2022)

editor said:


> To be fair I only dipped in when it sounded like the sort of stuff Mary Anne Hobbs and that 'biorhythms bollocks would be playing.


That biorhythms bollocks - you mean bleep techno? I want to hear that.
What is it with old lazy men who can’t be bothered to choose their own music anymore complaining that people with different tastes to them are playing music they don’t like on a radio station that’s not for their demographic. Bit fucking rich innit? Just get your records out again or play a mixtape of your own favourite music. 
Like listening to Radio 4 and complaining there’s no sport


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> That biorhythms bollocks - you mean bleep techno? I want to hear that.
> What is it with old lazy men who can’t be bothered to choose their own music anymore complaining that people with different tastes to them are playing music they don’t like on a radio station that’s not for their demographic. Bit fucking rich innit? Just get your records out again or play a mixtape of your own favourite music.
> Like listening to Radio 4 and complaining there’s no sport


No, you daft twat. The biorhythms bit is where the DJ talks a load of hippy bollocks about songs that make different moods. And it's embarrassingly shite.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 16, 2022)

editor said:


> No, you daft twat. The biorhythms bit is where the DJ talks a load of hippy bollocks about songs that make different moods. And it's embarrassingly shite.



Pretty sure that's a feature from back when LL did the mid-morning slot?  I don't think it's a MAH thing, but could be wrong.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 16, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Pretty sure that's a feature from back when LL did the mid-morning slot?  I don't think it's a MAH thing, but could be wrong.



Yeah hasn’t been a thing for a very long time. Might pop up occasionally but I don’t remember registering it if it did. 

It was crap tbf. Not as crap as Nemones breathing exercises. 

Editor. I think BBC6 may not be the station for you. It certainly never seems to make you happy when you tune in.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2022)

editor said:


> No, you daft twat. The biorhythms bit is where the DJ talks a load of hippy bollocks about songs that make different moods. And it's embarrassingly shite.


If you chose your own music then you wouldn’t have to put up with it.
I dunno sounds cool. Like that old Radio One feature with Simon Baters rapping over the music from Romeo & Juliet and telling tragic stories of thwarted love, hardship and tragedy. Like a proto-Tupac, Batesy was. Have you heard that one called Sexual Swear Words? It’s a banger


----------



## spitfire (Mar 18, 2022)

Some toe tapping techno from MAH right now.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 20, 2022)

Who’s this dit spinning old gentlemen throwing names around?

A 60’s/70’s keyboard player from what I can make out, name  “Bri”


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 20, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Who’s this dit spinning old gentlemen throwing names around?
> 
> A 60’s/70’s keyboard player from what I can make out, name  “Bri”



Brian Auger (post Google)

Liz Kershaw now..have to listen as it’s Andy Bell off of Erasure an early teens favourite band of mine


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 22, 2022)

Fucking hell, the Blessed Madonna is playing a right load of old shit this morning.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 22, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Brian Auger (post Google)
> 
> Liz Kershaw now..have to listen as it’s Andy Bell off of Erasure an early teens favourite band of mine


Liz Kershaw interviewing Andy Bell is why Radio 2 exists.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 22, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Fucking hell, the Blessed Madonna is playing a right load of old shit this morning.


 
I hope editor isn't listening!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 22, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Fucking hell, the Blessed Madonna is playing a right load of old shit this morning.


There’s something I find about her accent/way of talking that’s intensely irritating.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> There’s something I find about her accent/way of talking that’s intensely irritating.


LOOK AT ME EVERYONE!



> The successful American DJ and producer the Black Madonna has changed her name to the Blessed Madonna, following a petition for her to change it on grounds of racial insensitivity and cultural appropriation.
> 
> The Blessed Madonna – real name Marea Stamper – announced the change in a post on Twitter. She said the original name was “a reflection of my family’s lifelong and profound Catholic devotion to a specific kind of European icon of the Virgin Mary which is dark in hue”.
> 
> She acknowledged that “I should have listened harder to other perspectives” on the name, and added: “My artist name has been a point of controversy, confusion, pain and frustration that distracts from things that are a thousand times more important than any single word in that name … we all have a responsibility to try and affect positive change in any way we can.”











						Dance music star the Black Madonna changes name due to racial insensitivity
					

Marea Stamper, now the Blessed Madonna, said her original name reflected her devotion to dark-hued Catholic icons, but acknowledged the ‘pain and frustration’ it had caused




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## killer b (Mar 22, 2022)

editor said:


> LOOK AT ME EVERYONE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't much care for her, but she was right to do this wasn't she?


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2022)

killer b said:


> I don't much care for her, but she was right to do this wasn't she?


It was a stupid, insensitive, pretentious name to start off with and it's still well naff.


----------



## killer b (Mar 22, 2022)

Why is it 'look at me everyone' to respond to criticism and change it though?

I thought it was a pretty cool name tbh, though I also assumed she was black because of it... still, apparently she started using the name in the 1990s when there was a lot of that kind if insensitivity about.


----------



## pbsmooth (Mar 22, 2022)

she's a funny one. I quite enjoyed her sets when I first heard her a good few years ago but then she seemed to go into PR overdrive - got an agent, presumably - and was everywhere. can't help feeling it isn't about the music so much anymore when you're doing videos, sets, interviews all over the shop. getting on radio seems to be culmination of that. and she does seem a little full of herself unfortunately.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Apr 2, 2022)

They're doing one of their festivals this weekend and this time its from Cardiff. OK fine but predictably it means Manic Street fucking Preachers every time you listen in. You're welcome.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 2, 2022)

Is it me or is Craig Charles really pissed right now? 🤣


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 2, 2022)

Ezra Collective doing an awesome live set now though


----------



## spitfire (Apr 3, 2022)

Thank fuck it’s almost over. 

Sorry, PbB but I find Ezra collective utterly pedestrian. Hearing them this weekend hasn’t changed that for me.


----------



## Mattym (Apr 3, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Thank fuck it’s almost over.
> 
> Sorry, PbB but I find Ezra collective utterly pedestrian. Hearing them this weekend hasn’t changed that for me.


I really enjoyed seeing them live a few years ago.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2022)

Turned on BBC6 and still listening thanks to Craig Charles doing a really interesting show,


----------



## spitfire (Apr 8, 2022)

editor said:


> Turned on BBC6 and still listening thanks to Craig Charles doing a really interesting show,



QFP.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2022)

spitfire said:


> QFP.


I'll always give credit where due! I'm not a fan of Crass but it was good to hear Penny being interviewed on daytime radio and I heard Porridge Radio for the first time.  And no shit, dance around your handbag, super-bland house too (yet!).


----------



## Petcha (Apr 8, 2022)

editor said:


> It was a stupid, insensitive, pretentious name to start off with and it's still well naff.



Oh dear. I guess that's the Black Rebel Motorcycle Club amongst others fucked then. At least the White Stripes stayed the right side of PC.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Oh dear. I guess that's the Black Rebel Motorcycle Club amongst others fucked then. At least the White Stripes stayed the right side of PC.


I don't think it's quite the same thing an individual naming themselves in such a manner, but whatever.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 8, 2022)

editor said:


> I don't think it's quite the same thing an individual naming themselves in such a manner, but whatever.



I agree her name was a bit shit but I'm really a bit over the cancel thing in the arts now. If we went back generations we'd have to change all manner of band/artist/DJ names based on the current climate.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 8, 2022)

I mean I'm sure 'Madonna' offends devout christians by itself


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I agree her name was a bit shit but I'm really a bit over the cancel thing in the arts now. If we went back generations we'd have to change all manner of band/artist/DJ names based on the current climate.


She cancelled it herself. Personally I couldn't  give a shit what she called herself but I think I'm allowed to say that I thought the name was shit anyway.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 8, 2022)

editor said:


> She cancelled it herself. Personally I couldn't  give a shit what she called herself but I think I'm allowed to say that I thought the name was shit anyway.



Of course you are. But she was clearly placed under pressure to do so and it's clearly a press release written by a PR.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 8, 2022)

From the same article. It's got a bit nuts.

Meanwhile, the record label One Little Indian, whose most famous signing is Björk, has changed its name to One Little Independent. The label’s logo will also change.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Of course you are. But she was clearly placed under pressure to do so and it's clearly a press release written by a PR.


Was it really? Why couldn't she write it herself?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 8, 2022)

editor said:


> She cancelled it herself. Personally I couldn't  give a shit what she called herself but I think I'm allowed to say that I thought the name was shit anyway.



There's probably a bit of second guessing in the current climate.  See also Girl Band changing their name to Gilla Band.  I mean, they're obviously big fans of The Fall & I doubt Mark E Smith would have had time for such silliness.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 8, 2022)

editor said:


> Was it really? Why couldn't she write it herself?



For all my sins, I work in PR. I'm sure she had input but it does smack more than a little of being pushed down that route by her label.

Dixie Chicks have also changed their name despite being vocal activists against the right in the past.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 10, 2022)

I am so over the 6 music festival, was before it started tbh. Live music is great if you're in the room but less so hearing it back over the radio


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 10, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I am so over the 6 music festival, was before it started tbh. Live music is great if you're in the room but less so hearing it back over the radio



Nice to watch on iplayer, though, especially Khruangbin (who I'm going to see on Friday ).


----------



## spitfire (Apr 10, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Nice to watch on iplayer, though, especially Khruangbin (who I'm going to see on Friday ).



Just watching a few of the highlights, Ibibio Sound Machine are great, Self Esteem not so much, very pedestrian backing band just like many of the acts I've heard over the weekend, I saw her support IDLES at Brixton Academy and thought the same. 

The one IDLES track I saw was phoned in, they could have been better.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 11, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Just watching a few of the highlights, Ibibio Sound Machine are great, Self Esteem not so much, very pedestrian backing band just like many of the acts I've heard over the weekend, I saw her support IDLES at Brixton Academy and thought the same.



I don't really get the hype around Self Esteem.  There are far better "pop" artists.  I tried a bit of her 6 Music set and still didn't get it...


----------



## MBV (Apr 21, 2022)

I enjoyed Tom Ravencroft's show last night (in for Mark Riley). I made a note of the following to have a second listen to:

Peggy Gou
Saskia
Far Out Radio Systems

Saskia:


----------



## Voley (Apr 21, 2022)

You Got Good Taste by The Cramps playing now. Haven't heard this in years. Fucking tune.


----------



## Griff (Apr 21, 2022)

Heard the Peel session version of 5-8-6 by New Order the night before last. 

Brilliant and something I'd completely forgotten about.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 21, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I don't really get the hype around Self Esteem.  There are far better "pop" artists.  I tried a bit of her 6 Music set and still didn't get it...



She's very good live. She has another couple of projects too but this one seems to have propelled her. I was lucky enough to see her a little gig at Rough Trade East and she was very very good. I wouldn't call her 'pop' either. We're not talking Ed Sheeran or Rihanna here.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 21, 2022)

Petcha said:


> She's very good live. She has another couple of projects too but this one seems to have propelled her. I was lucky enough to see her a little gig at Rough Trade East and she was very very good. I wouldn't call her 'pop' either. We're not talking Ed Sheeran or Rihanna here.



I'd rather listen to Rihanna than Self Esteem tbh.  And I don't think she's that different in terms of production.  There's a lot of mainstream pop/ r&b that uses abrasive sounds.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 21, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I'd rather listen to Rihanna than Self Esteem tbh.  And I don't think she's that different in terms of production.  There's a lot of mainstream pop/ r&b that uses abrasive sounds.



Lyrically she's very good. And writes her own tunes (although I know Rihanna has some input into her own obvs)


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 21, 2022)

And she's rare in being a 6Music artist with a dance routine as part of her set.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 29, 2022)

Afrodeutsche Phones Down Finale is banging tonight. 

(Yes. I haven’t put my phone down. Well done everyone.)

Don’t know who it is but will edit when I do.


----------



## Mattym (Apr 30, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Afrodeutsche Phones Down Finale is banging tonight.
> 
> (Yes. I haven’t put my phone down. Well done everyone.)
> 
> Don’t know who it is but will edit when I do.


My mate was harping on about Luke Slater on her show.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 30, 2022)

Fuck this stupid Emo hour they've started doing.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 30, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Afrodeutsche Phones Down Finale is banging tonight.
> 
> (Yes. I haven’t put my phone down. Well done everyone.)
> 
> Don’t know who it is but will edit when I do.



DJ Ploy









						The People's Party with AFRODEUTSCHE - BBC Sounds
					

Luke Slater joins to celebrate the end of the working week.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## nottsgirl (May 5, 2022)

What’s the song called something like “itching in the kitchen”? I really like it and can’t identify it by Google. It’s on heavy rotation.


----------



## spitfire (May 5, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> What’s the song called something like “itching in the kitchen”? I really like it and can’t identify it by Google. It’s on heavy rotation.



Dunno but I'll keep an ear out for it. If you fancy a bit of detective work then have a look here: 



			https://twitter.com/BBC6MusicBot
		


Also they do track listings on the show websites if you know what sort of time it was on.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 5, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> What’s the song called something like “itching in the kitchen”? I really like it and can’t identify it by Google. It’s on heavy rotation.



Warm Doucha (??) is the band.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 5, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> What’s the song called something like “itching in the kitchen”? I really like it and can’t identify it by Google. It’s on heavy rotation.


----------



## Cerv (May 5, 2022)

Warmduscher 
Twitchin’ in the Kitchen


----------



## PR1Berske (May 5, 2022)

Warmduscher, playlised by both 6 and 2 😳


----------



## spitfire (May 27, 2022)

Afrodeutsche phones down finale excellent again.


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 29, 2022)

I don’t tune in to listen to an hour of some daft self absorbed c@nts mundane views on his existence/influences/free therapy from this pseudo-therapist Nemone

Rubbish


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 12, 2022)

Fantastic radio all day so far - Cerys was awesome as usual; Queer Country doc was really good (I now love Orville Peck) and Ezra is now doing her usual perfect thing 😍


----------



## edcraw (Jun 19, 2022)

Liz Kershaw claiming she was axed due to sexism and ageism (also currently reacting about cycle lanes 🙄)


----------



## Petcha (Jun 19, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Liz Kershaw claiming she was axed due to sexism and ageism (also currently reacting about cycle lanes 🙄)




Er, she was sacked by... a woman









						6 Music boss Samantha Moy looks to the future as the station marks its 20th anniversary
					

BBC Radio 6 Music launched on March 11, 2002 and, two decades later, it’s the most popular digital network in the country. Here, head of station Samantha Moy talks ratings success, shaking up the schedule and the new scene of 6 Music artists…




					www.musicweek.com


----------



## spitfire (Jun 19, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Liz Kershaw claiming she was axed due to sexism and ageism (also currently reacting about cycle lanes 🙄)




I, for one, am distraught.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 19, 2022)

Nasty piece of work.

Good riddance.


----------



## killer b (Jun 19, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Er, she was sacked by... a woman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heard an interesting piece (on the BBC as it happens) that reckoned that research suggested female managers were as likely as male managers to make sexist decisions against women - it's an institutional / social problem, not something you can expect to be done better just by having a woman in charge in this particular case.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 19, 2022)

6 Music has plenty of female presenters and plenty of older presenters, although the only "older" (late 50s) _and_ female presenter is MAH.   I still don't think Liz was sacked for anything other than being shit (or at least tired and irrelevant to the station's image) though.

At least she gets spots on progressive-thinking GBeebies...


----------



## Me76 (Jun 23, 2022)

Do we really need constant Glastonbury??


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 23, 2022)

It's only been a few days; the Cardiff coverage seemed to last forever


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 23, 2022)

Bored of Glastonbury already.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 23, 2022)

One of the strange things about 6. It exists precisely for an audience who love Glastonbury!


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 23, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> One of the strange things about 6. It exists precisely for an audience who love Glastonbury!


Yes, but those of us who aren’t there would rather not be constantly reminded about what we are missing. 

And those 6 listeners who are there are too busy having fun to listen to the radio.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> Yes, but those of us who aren’t there would rather not be constantly reminded about what we are missing.


i like seeing glastonbury on telly or hearing it on the radio, secure in the knowledge i can get to a lavatory without queuing or wondering what state it will be in, knowing i won't have to dance over comatose drunk twats, and that i'm hearing the sound better or enjoying watching the band from a much better vantage point than pretty much anyone at the festival


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 23, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> i like seeing glastonbury on telly or hearing it on the radio, secure in the knowledge i can get to a lavatory without queuing or wondering what state it will be in, knowing i won't have to dance over comatose drunk twats, and that i'm hearing the sound better or enjoying watching the band from a much better vantage point than pretty much anyone at the festival


Yes it's roughly 1000x better than actually being at the festival.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 23, 2022)

Well at least that's Wolf Alice out of the way for the weekend.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 23, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Well at least that's Wolf Alice out of the way for the weekend.


Was from last year?


----------



## spitfire (Jun 23, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Was from last year?



Yes but hopefully that's it and apparently they missed a plane so may not make it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 23, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> One of the strange things about 6. It exists precisely for an audience who love Glastonbury!


I would gladly remove all TV cameras and radio broadcasts from the site. Festivals are about being there, not for watching on telly.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 23, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I would gladly remove all TV cameras and radio broadcasts from the site. Festivals are about being there, not for watching on telly.


For the chosen few, of course but there's millions who can't get tickets or afford the journey...


----------



## ska invita (Jun 23, 2022)

killer b said:


> heard an interesting piece (on the BBC as it happens) that reckoned that research suggested female managers were as likely as male managers to make sexist decisions against women - it's an institutional / social problem, not something you can expect to be done better just by having a woman in charge in this particular case.


interesting thing with MPs too - if parliamentary politics was at least 70% female would people like Priti Patel rise to the top and act the way they do?


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2022)

I briefly turned on 6 when I was making a cuppa about ten mins ago and there was some utterly dreadful self indulgent prog rock band being played from Glasto a few years ago. Does anyone know who they were so I can ensure I avoid them forever?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 23, 2022)

editor said:


> I briefly turned on 6 when I was making a cuppa about ten mins ago and there was some utterly dreadful self indulgent prog rock band being played from Glasto a few years ago. Does anyone know who they were so I can ensure I avoid them forever?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 23, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> For the chosen few, of course but there's millions who can't get tickets or afford the journey...


Tough.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 23, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Tough.


Well, am glad that can hear it from a distance. Although, like Cardiff, will eventually suffer from overkill.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 27, 2022)

NURSE!


----------



## edcraw (Jun 27, 2022)

God she’s vile!

Don’t think anything from the Acoustic stage was shown on TV.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 27, 2022)

It says a lot that she's tagging Nadine Worries.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 27, 2022)

edcraw said:


> God she’s vile!
> 
> Don’t think anything from the Acoustic stage was shown on TV.



You're right it wasn't, they did 5 stages, which tbh I think is pretty impressive. Saw some similar whining about Sugababes not being shown playing the Avalon stage. The Avalon stage is great but hardly deserves a 4 day outdoor broadcast set up. Most of it is pretty niche.


----------



## edcraw (Jun 28, 2022)

See she’s deleted the tweet. No mention though, like surely saying “sorry, that was a stupid thing to say” would be the thing to do. No doubt she’ll double down and go full Laurence Fox soon enough.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 28, 2022)

So, so bored of Glastonbury now.

Enough. Move on.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 28, 2022)

edcraw said:


> See she’s deleted the tweet. No mention though, like surely saying “sorry, that was a stupid thing to say” would be the thing to do. No doubt she’ll double down and go full Laurence Fox soon enough.



Will become an alt right star, no doubt.

Wonder if earlier in their careers, they ever imagined veering from passionate music lovers and passionate actors to being off key and pantomime villains?


----------



## edcraw (Jul 6, 2022)

Probably shouldn’t turn this thread into Liz Kershaw watch (but does show why it’s good she’s no longer on the station) but looks like she wants a job in Johnson’s government 😜


----------



## [62] (Jul 30, 2022)

Good luck if 80s dance music isn't your thing, because Six Music are playing nothing else all weekend. That's right, fuck off if you don't like it.

Feels like part of a purge. Thing is, I feel like they're just exchanging one type of safe for another.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 30, 2022)

[62] said:


> Good luck if 80s dance music isn't your thing, because Six Music are playing nothing else all weekend. That's right, fuck off if you don't like it.
> 
> Feels like part of a purge. Thing is, I feel like they're just exchanging one type of safe for another.


They do these sorts of days all the time. Even did a rock/metal day not so long ago.


----------



## [62] (Jul 30, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> They do these sorts of days all the time. Even did a rock/metal day not so long ago.


 
Oh, fair enough. Although in some ways that makes it even weirder. Somebody give me a shout when they do angular post-punk weekend. Two days of The Ex, Big Flame, Dog Faced Hermans, Dawson and co. I'll be all ears.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 30, 2022)

Not sure what your point is here tbh


----------



## Cerv (Jul 30, 2022)

I like the themed days. as long as they don't do them too often. 
gives a break from the too strict playlist. and the good presenters really have a chance to shine with their choices and talking about the theme. (shame about the naff presenters still hanging about though)

especially when the theme chosen isn't a genre I'd normally listen to much, like the metal day. exposed to something different is refreshing.



but of all the days to pick, it's the last day for Glastonbury on the iplayer today. that's got to take a hit out of the 6 audience numbers


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 30, 2022)

I'm doing overtime at work today and I've really enjoyed 6 today. Hughie has mostly kept his mouth shut for one thing


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Not sure what your point is here tbh


They don’t like dance music. I think that’s it.
If people don’t like what’s playing on the radio, why don’t they play the music they do like and cut out the radio middleman? Radio listeners are weird. Access to good music is so easy these days but you have to be active instead of passive and make a bit of an effort


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 30, 2022)

I’ve had the dial up to 11 most the day

Great tunes right through, occasionally a little bit too much analysis/comment

But a high point day for me

Well done carry one

ETA

Fuck guy Harvey


----------



## edcraw (Aug 3, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> I’ve had the dial up to 11 most the day
> 
> Great tunes right through, occasionally a little bit too much analysis/comment
> 
> ...


Think it worked well what I heard of it. This Sat is 90s dance then the next 2 decades that he following. Think this is what 6Music is particularly good at - looking at how music evolves!


----------



## Cerv (Aug 26, 2022)

has been nice having Annie Mac as the stand in breakfast presenter this week.
hopefully she's a regular on the subs list now. and we can get less Gemma Carney.


----------



## nottsgirl (Aug 26, 2022)

I quite like Gemma Carney. I like her, then Lauren Laverne. I hate the guy who’s doing the early breakfast show at the moment.


----------



## nottsgirl (Aug 29, 2022)

I’m enjoying Carnival Day today.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 29, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> I’m enjoying Carnival Day today.



Yes they made a decent go of it this year. 

Channel One right now are as brilliant as ever.


----------



## MBV (Aug 31, 2022)

God this is a boring interview:

Wild Billy Childish and the CTMF, and chats to the great man himself about Bob Dylan the Downliners Sect and Indian medicine clubs.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 9, 2022)

Omg it's unbearable today. Simpering tune after simpering tune being played. Slow sad monotone commentary..


----------



## Cerv (Sep 9, 2022)

I’ve switched over to NTS. Seems better. Not ignoring the news and it gets a mention but carrying on as normal. 

The early breakfast guy finished his show just before 9 with the sex pistols god save the queen.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 9, 2022)

Also Soho radio worth a shot.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 9, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Omg it's unbearable today. Simpering tune after simpering tune being played. Slow sad monotone commentary..


Completely agree but imagine the shit they'd get from the Mail if they didn't. I'm listening to Spotify playlists instead.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 9, 2022)

PursuedByBears said:


> Completely agree but imagine the shit they'd get from the Mail if they didn't. I'm listening to Spotify playlists instead.


I switched to my random Spotify list on the way in this morning but that seemed to be annoyingly calm and mellow as well.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 9, 2022)

PursuedByBears said:


> Completely agree but imagine the shit they'd get from the Mail if they didn't. I'm listening to Spotify playlists instead.


Yeah it's only because I was charging the mini rig and also I like back ground 5 live but not in the current environment.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 9, 2022)

Me76 said:


> I switched to my random Spotify list on the way in this morning but that seemed to be annoyingly calm and mellow as well.


Are the algorithms influenced by current events? <tinfoil hat>  I'm currently listening to Seun Kuti, nicely upbeat


----------



## BassJunkie (Sep 9, 2022)

I'm listening to the Rat Pack on Kool London. They're playing banging tunes.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 9, 2022)

Me76 said:


> I switched to my random Spotify list on the way in this morning but that seemed to be annoyingly calm and mellow as well.



I had a Queen Elizabeth playlist cued up for me this morning in my recommendations. Seems to have vanished now.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 9, 2022)

I found it mostly pleasantly chilled to make lunch to today but I'm not going to be keeping it on for long periods until this nonsense is over.


----------



## Skim (Sep 9, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I had a Queen Elizabeth playlist cued up for me this morning in my recommendations. Seems to have vanished now.


I’ve got seven different playlists recommended for me, including this Royal Bangerz compilation with Susan Boyle:


----------



## nottsgirl (Sep 10, 2022)

6music sounds like the music playing when you get on an airplane.


----------



## [62] (Sep 10, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> 6music sounds like the music playing when you get on an airplane.



Yeah, first thing this morning Mrs [62] said it was like being in one of those massage therapy places.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 10, 2022)

I enjoyed Deb Grant's selection earlier. For context, I was making a curry whilst slightly hungover and it was pitched just right.


----------



## nottsgirl (Sep 14, 2022)

I fucking hate Elbow.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 14, 2022)

Coles Corner 😍 

(Hawley haters can fuck off )


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 14, 2022)

KEXP (via internet) is always a good sub if 6 goes to shit btw. Will probably need it over the weekend...


----------



## nottsgirl (Sep 15, 2022)

Yasssss.


----------



## nottsgirl (Oct 1, 2022)

I’m not usually a massive fan of Huey Lewis but his show was excellent today.

I’m over all the adverts for Prodigy day on Sounds. It was mildly diverting on the day but my patience is wearing thin now.


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 1, 2022)

Huey Morgan? I get that wrong all the time.


----------



## nottsgirl (Oct 1, 2022)

CNT36 said:


> Huey Morgan? I get that wrong all the time.


Ha ha, yes.


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 1, 2022)

Also does that Mary Anne Hobbs compare every song to motorcycle tricks? Heard just two songs of her show on two different days and both times she did.


----------



## nottsgirl (Oct 1, 2022)

Craig Charles killing it as usual.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 1, 2022)

After years casting aspersions at it, I now really enjoy the 6 music weekday schedule from Chris Hawkins to Steve Lamacq, but the one I always switch off is Mary Ann Hobbes, I really can't bear her. It's great when she's on holiday and they get Jamz Supernova to fill in


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 2, 2022)

They did well tonight as good background for a chilli competion at my gaff 

No one tried to flick channels or cast to the telly box


----------



## Griff (Oct 14, 2022)

Playing Basic Channel at 11.00am has to be a good thing.


----------



## Griff (Oct 21, 2022)

Shaved Women by Crass on the ''Trunk of Punk' shortly. Good Lord!


----------



## [62] (Oct 21, 2022)

Griff said:


> Shaved Women by Crass on the ''Trunk of Punk' shortly. Good Lord!



Kin'ell! Could never quite work out where I stood with Craig Charles, but that's swung him some degrees into the positive.


----------



## danski (Oct 21, 2022)

Griff said:


> Playing Basic Channel at 11.00am has to be a good thing.


Woah! Can you remember what track?


----------



## Griff (Oct 21, 2022)

danski said:


> Woah! Can you remember what track?


It was from the first album, can't remember the track name though. It wasn't the amazing Presence though.


----------



## Griff (Oct 21, 2022)

[62] said:


> Kin'ell! Could never quite work out where I stood with Craig Charles, but that's swung him some degrees into the positive.


Craig Charles has been off this week with some other bloke doing his slot and the three tunes today were chosen by the singer from Suede if I remember rightly. I think!


----------



## [62] (Oct 21, 2022)

Griff said:


> Craig Charles has been off this week with some other bloke doing his slot and the three tunes today were chosen by the singer from Suede if I remember rightly. I think!



Oh. That changes things!


----------



## killer b (Oct 21, 2022)

danski said:


> Woah! Can you remember what track?


It was Quadrant Dub I apparently. My fave.


----------



## danski (Oct 21, 2022)

killer b said:


> It was Quadrant Dub I apparently. My fave.


Yeah, just searched. 
I actually think I may have heard her play it before. And why not? It’s ace.


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 21, 2022)

Griff said:


> Craig Charles has been off this week with some other bloke doing his slot and the three tunes today were chosen by the singer from Suede if I remember rightly. I think!



Yeah it's Chris Hawkins who sits in for Craig Charles regularly and yeah the singer from Suede picked the three tunes. One of his others was a Fall track that Michael Clark used to perform ballet to, which worked really well somehow. His other tune was Holiday In The Sun.


----------



## killer b (Oct 21, 2022)

BCBlues said:


> One of his others was a Fall track that Michael Clark used to perform ballet to,


----------



## killer b (Oct 21, 2022)

actually this one was my favourite:


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2022)

danski said:


> Yeah, just searched.
> I actually think I may have heard her play it before. And why not? It’s ace.


I heard one of them Maurizio M series records  in a club scene in CSI once. I nearly dropped me ginger nut in me tea!


----------



## spitfire (Oct 27, 2022)

I couldn't give 2 shits either way about David Sylvian and this morning's show has made him no more interesting to me.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I couldn't give 2 shits either way about David Sylvian and this morning's show has made him no more interesting to me.


What a fucking pretentious twat he was!
"...I then I moved into this massive house and there was just four if us and so much space."


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 31, 2022)

Catching up with last night's Freak Zone, on the subject of Hauntology.  Interesting so far.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 3, 2022)

Bob Vylan getting some play on 6 at the moment. kalidarkone


----------



## Cerv (Nov 4, 2022)

is "wear an old band t-shirt" day old enough that it could get into gigs and buy its own shite t-shirt yet? 
wish they'd retire this.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 4, 2022)

Cerv said:


> is "wear an old band t-shirt" day old enough that it could get into gigs and buy its own shite t-shirt yet?
> wish they'd retire this.



It's 15 so you could bring it along as it's parent/guardian but you'd better not buy it a sneaky pint!


----------



## Nivag (Nov 4, 2022)

spitfire said:


> It's 15 so you could bring it along as it's parent/guardian but you'd better not buy it a sneaky pint!


But not in the stalls, only seated area.


----------



## nottsgirl (Nov 4, 2022)

Literally just about to put my Ramones t-shirt on.


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 16, 2022)

She's at it again!


----------



## danski (Nov 16, 2022)

What a hateful, bitter cunt.


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 16, 2022)

danski said:


> What a hateful, bitter cunt.


I wonder if she has little money herself, it's often why people get like this.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 25, 2022)

DJ Paulette doing a fab job standing in for Afrodeutsche. 

DJ Pierre in for the phones down finale. Must be good.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 26, 2022)

Proper pish indie and emo playlists after midnight.  (I listen to the radio on quiet while trying to get to sleep.)  The definition of indie seems to stretch to U2, Coldplay and Neil Diamond.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 26, 2022)

spitfire said:


> DJ Paulette doing a fab job standing in for Afrodeutsche.
> 
> DJ Pierre in for the phones down finale. Must be good.



The DJ Pierre mix was slamming. Proper acid house.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 27, 2022)

Brian Johnson on The First Time 😍


----------



## spitfire (Nov 27, 2022)

Sweet FA said:


> Brian Johnson on The First Time 😍



Will have to listen back, TV has been co opted for Annie...


----------



## souljacker (Nov 27, 2022)

spitfire said:


> The DJ Pierre mix was slamming. Proper acid house.


What show was that on? Can't find it on BBC sounds


----------



## spitfire (Nov 27, 2022)

souljacker said:


> What show was that on? Can't find it on BBC sounds



Last half an hour.









						The People's Party with AFRODEUTSCHE - DJ Paulette sits in - BBC Sounds
					

An energetic celebration for the end of the working week.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 27, 2022)

Sweet FA said:


> Brian Johnson on The First Time 😍


This was a great listen this afternoon, what a character


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Griff (Nov 29, 2022)

Zerox playing now.


----------



## Griff (Dec 4, 2022)

Heard this during the morning a couple of weeks back, Shazamed it and finally remembered about it last night. 



Love this!


----------



## Petcha (Dec 16, 2022)

God. Bring back Keaveney. Craig Charles has me reaching for the mute button as soon as his smug, creepy voice starts talking over the music. Just awful.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 31, 2022)

On now 0500-0600 31Dec

Ambient focus
A special mix by Japanese music expert Nick Luscimbe in Tokyo

Is a very soothing listen


----------



## Nivag (Dec 31, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> On now 0500-0600 31Dec
> 
> Ambient focus
> A special mix by Japanese music expert Nick Luscimbe in Tokyo
> ...











						Ambient Focus - A special mix by Japanese music expert Nick Luscombe in Tokyo - BBC Sounds
					

Beautiful ambient music interspersed with Japanese field recordings made by the curator




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Mattym (Dec 31, 2022)

The Prime Cuts Public Enemy mix on today's Huey show was fucking great.
The Huey Show - 31/12/2022 - BBC Sounds

Starts at 1:09:53


----------



## Mattym (Jan 1, 2023)

Was also nice to hear Jarvis at Peel Acres a few mins ago- there's a lovely bit when he is describing his visit to Occasions Nightclub in Sheffield.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 1, 2023)

I really enjoyed the Derek Carter Queermas mix. Not usually my sort of thing but it had me dancing round my flat whilst doing the hoovering 









						BBC Radio 6 Music - 6 Music's Festive Takeover, Queermas, Derrick Carter
					

The revered Chicago house pioneer gets this year’s Queermas party started in style.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## rcourt130864 (Jan 6, 2023)

Listened to Steve Lamacq’s ‘ great songs from the 80s that you never hear on the radio now’…
Sadly this year far too many of the choices are frequently, and regularly played on the radio.
Apart from the Kane Gang’s ‘Closest Thing to Heaven’ I don’t think there was one track that I could genuinely say I hadn’t heard for ages.
Disappointing 
Hopefully it’ll be better for the 90s next week…


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 6, 2023)

rcourt130864 said:


> Listened to Steve Lamacq’s ‘ great songs from the 80s that you never hear on the radio now’…
> Sadly this year far too many of the choices are frequently, and regularly played on the radio.
> Apart from the Kane Gang’s ‘Closest Thing to Heaven’ I don’t think there was one track that I could genuinely say I hadn’t heard for ages.
> Disappointing
> Hopefully it’ll be better for the 90s next week…



Expect more 90s indie landfill than you can shake a shitty stick at.


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 7, 2023)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Expect more 90s indie landfill than you can shake a shitty stick at.


Endless Blur B sides


----------



## Mattym (Jan 7, 2023)

rcourt130864 said:


> Listened to Steve Lamacq’s ‘ great songs from the 80s that you never hear on the radio now’…
> Sadly this year far too many of the choices are frequently, and regularly played on the radio.
> Apart from the Kane Gang’s ‘Closest Thing to Heaven’ I don’t think there was one track that I could genuinely say I hadn’t heard for ages.
> Disappointing
> Hopefully it’ll be better for the 90s next week…


 I bet you £50 he played Furniture- Brilliant Mind


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 7, 2023)

Really wish they would just get rid of Lamacq. He is so unbearably dull.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 7, 2023)

May Kasahara said:


> Really wish they would just get rid of Lamacq. He is so unbearably dull.



There's nothing wrong with his show apart from him and the music he plays


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 7, 2023)

rubbershoes said:


> There's nothing wrong with his show apart from him and the music he plays


Still better than Craig Charles and his time machine though


----------



## Me76 (Jan 7, 2023)

I don't mind either of them.  

I had to switch off on Thursday and listen to Spotify instead though.  The 80s are not my thing.  I have to put up with it quite regularly cos it is the OH's thing.  Could not do a whole day.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 7, 2023)

neonwilderness said:


> Still better than Craig Charles and his time machine though


I look forward to Craig Charles' show when wfh.

I don't pay a lot of attention to the time machine thing, but his trunk of punk is the highlight of my wfh day.

Marc Riley is better though.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 7, 2023)

mx wcfc said:


> I look forward to Craig Charles' show when wfh.
> 
> I don't pay a lot of attention to the time machine thing, but his trunk of punk is the highlight of my wfh day.
> 
> Marc Riley is better though.


Some bits are ok, but a lot of it just feels like lazy radio to me. His Saturday show is much better.

I preferred Shaun Keaveny (when I eventually got his style) and still listen to his patreon thing, but that’s only once a week.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 7, 2023)

neonwilderness said:


> Some bits are ok, but a lot of it just feels like lazy radio to me. His Saturday show is much better.
> 
> I preferred Shaun Keaveny (when I eventually got his style) and still listen to his patreon thing, but that’s only once a week.


I liked Keaveny too.

The Saturday show is good, but not really my "genre" if that doesn't sound too pretentious.


----------



## Cerv (Jan 7, 2023)

neonwilderness said:


> Still better than Craig Charles and his time machine though



must have used every year since the advent of recorded popular music at least twice over by now. 
time to retire the feature and do something new. or just play some more tunes and have less chat.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 7, 2023)

Cerv said:


> must have used every year since the advent of recorded popular music at least twice over by now.
> time to retire the feature and do something new. or just play some more tunes and have less chat.



And the repetition of the script is painful.

Google's for noodles, every fucking day.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 7, 2023)

spitfire said:


> And the repetition of the script is painful.
> 
> Google's for noodles, every fucking day.


And the shit anecdotes from people guessing the wrong year.

Just play the songs then tell us which year it was ffs


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 7, 2023)

I was reminiscing with Mr K just the other morning how I used to listen to Chris Evans' breakfast show on BBC2 (ffs) because Shaun Keaveney was on 6. That's how much I hate him, that I would rather have Evans on the radio even though Evans is also a massive, massive cunt.

So I'm glad Keaveney isn't on 6 anymore.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jan 8, 2023)

Marc Riley is turning into my favourite part of 6.


----------



## May Kasahara (Wednesday at 11:55 AM)

Is Mary Ann Hobbs sponsored by Nils Frahm? I don't think I've ever heard a show of hers that didn't feature his music, an interview with him, her gushing over him...


----------



## May Kasahara (Wednesday at 11:56 AM)

Also that Jamie T song on the playlist is fucking shit, like everything else of his I've ever heard.


----------



## rcourt130864 (Wednesday at 1:27 PM)

May Kasahara said:


> Is Mary Ann Hobbs sponsored by Nils Frahm? I don't think I've ever heard a show of hers that didn't feature his music, an interview with him, her gushing over him...


Be fair, she gushes over anything and everything - so bloody irritating I now switch over from 6 when Lauren Laverne finishes.


----------



## spitfire (Wednesday at 1:45 PM)

May Kasahara said:


> Is Mary Ann Hobbs sponsored by Nils Frahm? I don't think I've ever heard a show of hers that didn't feature his music, an interview with him, her gushing over him...



Him/Mogwai/Slipknot/Burial

She has a jacket like an F1 driver with their logo's on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Wednesday at 1:47 PM)

May Kasahara said:


> Is Mary Ann Hobbs sponsored by Nils Frahm? I don't think I've ever heard a show of hers that didn't feature his music, an interview with him, her gushing over him...


Ugh, Richard Clayderman for hipsters


----------



## Sweet FA (Wednesday at 1:51 PM)

Oh we all love Keaveny now you've hounded him off  I said it was a terrible idea but you were all torches and pitchforks and now look where we are.


----------



## May Kasahara (Wednesday at 1:53 PM)

Look where we are: in a much better place


----------



## danski (Wednesday at 2:08 PM)

Sweet FA said:


> Oh we all love Keaveny now you've hounded him off  I said it was a terrible idea but you were all torches and pitchforks and now look where we are.


I think keaveny was only good in the morning. Once he got to the afternoon he lost his (enjoyable) dour demeanour.


----------



## neonwilderness (Wednesday at 2:12 PM)

danski said:


> I think keaveny was only good in the morning. Once he got to the afternoon he lost his (enjoyable) dour demeanour.


His Patreon thing is decent. He doesn't have to toe the BBC line , so is a bit more sweary and open with his opinions


----------



## danski (Wednesday at 2:13 PM)

neonwilderness said:


> His Patreon thing is decent. He doesn't have to toe the BBC line , so is a bit more sweary and open with his opinions


Nice, I’ll check it


----------



## skyscraper101 (Wednesday at 2:21 PM)

Does anyone actually enjoy listening to Iggy Pop's show? To me it's all growly mumble mumble mumble, followed by a bit of music, followed by more growly mumble mumble.

Surely I can't be alone in finding him the most irritating of DJs. I usually just switch off when he's on.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Wednesday at 2:22 PM)

skyscraper101 said:


> Does anyone actually enjoy listening to Iggy Pop's show? To me it's all growly mumble mumble mumble, followed by a bit of music, followed by more growly mumble mumble.
> 
> Surely I can't be alone in finding him the most irritating of DJs. I usually just switch off when he's on.


One of my favourites. Love his voice, plays great music.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Wednesday at 2:23 PM)

I'll stick to Chris Hawkins and his minimal intervention DJing I think.


----------



## CNT36 (Wednesday at 4:10 PM)

May Kasahara said:


> Also that Jamie T song on the playlist is fucking shit, like everything else of his I've ever heard.


I'm convinced if he'd been the only Jamie in his year no one would have heard of him.


----------

